# The 2010 MOTYC Thread



## seancarleton77

I'm guessing when I see ROH again in March we'll have a couple of contenders.


----------



## milkman7

I know this is a MOTYC thread, but I will pretend it is a "matches that I think are pretty good" thread, so people who haven't watched any of the newer stuff can have an idea on what might be good...


WWE 1/1/10
Dolph Ziggler vs Kane
I have never wrapped my mind around the thought of a good 7 minute and 20 second time limit match, but after watching the first wrestling show of the new year I realize it can be done. The opening chain wrestling was impressive by Kane, and everything in the match seemed to work. I really liked the sense of desperation and the sense of trying anything to win, Kane going to the top rope, Ziggler trying to put Kane away with the sleeper are just two examples.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Why would you make this a 'Matches That Are Pretty Good' Thread? The name is pretty obvious isn't it? Match Of The Year. What is the lowest match you have ever given that award to? ****1/2 would be my low guess, but I assume it is ****3/4 or even ***** if you are a star fairy. If that is the case then why would anyone put non ****1/2 in this thread? The thread name tells you what to do, and in the case above, he even admits he sees the title of the thread and is not following it. If people need an idea of what WWE stuff (that is below ****1/2) they can go to the WWE section, or you can make a 'matches that are good but not MOTYC worthy' thread. How about this year we have a community resolution to keep non ****1/2+ matches out of this thread?


----------



## seabs

*Generally speaking people only post ****+ matches in here so people can use it as an aid as to what they should watch and really like. There's no obviously no right and wrong criteria to posting in here though. I am going to make a WWE matches worth checking out thread in General WWE though.*


----------



## milkman7

Because people last year threw in matches that they also mentioned as being ***, and really people are going to do this year if some format is not changed, why can't we just have a "Suggested Wrestling of 2010" thread?


----------



## seabs

*http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/485488-wwe-matches-worth-watching-2010-a.html#post7907630*


----------



## jawbreaker

I'm really tempted to post "None." in that thread and then watch as I get called an indyfag.


----------



## Devildude

jawbreaker said:


> I'm really tempted to post "None." in that thread and then watch as I get called an indyfag.


Why would you do that when you have plenty of people willing to do that here! <3


----------



## Sephiroth

I like to think of this thead not as a MOTYC thread but as a "you should check out this match, even go out of your way if you have to" thread. If someone recommends a *** match from Raw, you bet your fucking ass I'm gonna thank him and then go check it out. How often do you see that sort of match quality on weekly tv? 

Don't be so critical. Its just a fucking thread on a fucking forum ON THE FUCKING INTERNET. 

I remember when Other Wrestling wasn't so fucking serious business.

Edit: And for those of us who don't care about venturing into the retard factory that is the WWE sections or TNA section, I welcome people to post WWE/TNA stuff in here. 

Also, why should a match have to be **** or more to be considered a MOTYC. Ratings are purely relative and if someone thinks a ** star match is a MOTYC, then post it here. Don't mind the asshats who try to be dicks about ratings.

Sorry to vent.


----------



## jawbreaker

Yeah seriously, I don't watch WWE and only a tiny tiny bit of TNA, so I will be completely unaware if a really good match happens. If you think one is particularly good and worth going out of my way for, please post it in here.


----------



## Corey

TNA iMPACT that just ended. AJ vs. Angle for the World Title. Incredible TV match, hurts the rating with there being commercials, but the first real MOTYC for 2010. *****1/4*

Btw, if you didn't watch, impact was GREAT.


----------



## seancarleton77

Jack Evans 187 said:


> TNA iMPACT that just ended. AJ vs. Angle for the World Title. Incredible TV match, hurts the rating with there being commercials, but the first real MOTYC for 2010. *****1/4*
> 
> Btw, if you didn't watch, impact was GREAT.


Great match! My first nominee as well.


----------



## Blasko

Three Styles Clashes, two somersault 450's and 50-some ankle locks make a MOTYC?

Come on, guys.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

^Don't be ignorant. Try paying attention to the entire match.

I give it ****1/4 as well.


----------



## Rickey

Angle/AJ(1/4 Impact)-3.5/5

Very nice match, I did feel like Angle pulled out too many ankle locks. I would have liked a few leg locks, single leg crabs, maybe a figure four or a sharp shooter to wear down AJ instead of ankle locks setting up...ankle locks.

Also, I hate commercials during great matches and I know we missed some good stuff during the breaks.(also hated how the camera cut to flair during a series which lead to the finish) Plus it messes up the fluidity of the match but hey that's the price you pay for putting long matches on tv. Still good though. Very exciting!


----------



## silver kyle

It was good... but it seems like it was a bit of an overkill due to how much time they were given and the commercial breaks. I definately need to re-watch this without commercials.

Worthwhile match though. At least over ***.


----------



## thepunisherkills

AJ vs Angle Live impact **** *commercials took away from it*


----------



## ECW fan

AJ Styles vs. Kurt Angle - TNA iMPACT! 1-4-2010 *****1/4*


----------



## Phoenix7012

AJ v Angle **** for me. Went a little overboard with the signature moves but otherwise a great match.


----------



## jawbreaker

God, I didn't like AJ/Angle at all. ***1/4. No build, basically just finisher after finisher. What good does it do to kick out of AJ's finisher four times on TV?


----------



## Blasko

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> ^Don't be ignorant. Try paying attention to the entire match.
> 
> I give it ****1/4 as well.


 Judging by your sig, you're the ignorant one here.


----------



## silver kyle

jawbreaker said:


> God, I didn't like AJ/Angle at all. ***1/4. No build, basically just finisher after finisher. What good does it do to kick out of AJ's finisher four times on TV?


Had they been given a good 25 to 30 minutes to properly build this up without any interuptions, this could have been a REAL MOTYC, and it would have made sense to see Angle kicking out so much.

This should have been kept for Genesis. Oh well.


----------



## WillTheBloody

I have Angle/Styles at ***1/2. No rhyme or reason to the ridiculousness, and a weird, yet-to-be-explained run-in stopped this from elevating further. However, what we got was two top-notch pros throwing bombs. I wasn't bored, that's for sure.

Impact as a whole sucked out loud and was FAR inferior to Raw, but the finish to their show kicked Raw's ass simply because they showcased...wait for it...WRASSLIN'! And a very good wrasslin' match at that.


----------



## Devildude

I had it at ****3/4* - too many commercials really hurt the flow and the finisher-fest at the end was overkill in the extreme.


----------



## El Gamo

I've got Angle vs. AJ at ***1/2. Really good TV match but as others have said the ending was overkill, too many finisher kick-outs.


----------



## Legend

If the Ankle Lock is billed as one of those submissions that can come out of anywhere and has been consistently kept very strong, why would Angle work over the body part first? If you know you have something that lethal in your arsenal, surely you'd just try and apply it as quickly and as frequently as possible, right? But then wrestling isn't logical.


----------



## smitlick

No you'd work it over so that when you lock it in the match is over. Seems logical to me. The same logic is applied to most submission moves that are used as finishing moves.


----------



## El Gamo

Legend said:


> If the Ankle Lock is billed as one of those submissions that can come out of anywhere and has been consistently kept very strong, why would Angle work over the body part first? If you know you have something that lethal in your arsenal, surely you'd just try and apply it as quickly and as frequently as possible, right? But then wrestling isn't logical.


Although that makes sense and is perfectly logical, if the move is applied as frequently as it was, it cheapens the move within the context of the match. The Ankle Lock should come from nowhere, but it improves the match in my mind when it's applied later in the match when you genuinely believe that it could end the match. Nobody expected AJ to tap to the early Ankle locks, so any applied later on didn't have that same special feeling with them.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW

If we are being realistic here...

The ankle lock needs no work done to make someone hurt like a bitch. But for wrasslin' to wear it down is working a smarter match. 

I second that ***3/4 for Angle/Styles last night. But that match only shows more proof that the use of finishers in wrestling altogether (well, what I'm seeing in the states these days) are starting to mean way less in a match to me now. That shouldn't be happening.


----------



## Devildude

Personally, I'm a fan of wrestlers having a standard finisher that's used for normal/"unimportant" matches and then having a super/avalanche variation of their normal finisher or just an "ultimate" finisher move completely different to their usual finisher that people never ever kick out of save for perhaps the biggest match of their year or something comparable.

The problem with the AJ/Angle match last night was that the last 10 minutes consisted of Angle Slams, Styles Clashes, Ankle Locks and Springboard 450's, with absolutely no variation to them except for one super Angle Slam that AJ kicked out of (which is a kick in the teeth for the credibility of the Angle Slam since it's already a heavily diluted finisher in terms of putting someone down for the three count, sort of like how the Walls of Jericho never makes anyone tap unless it's a jobber).

TL;DR - If you're going to go overkill on finishers, at least use some variation of it or use a devastating ultimate finisher move.


----------



## milkman7

It has gotten to a point where when I see an Angle match I think in kayfabe of the move being just a slight bit more devestating than the german suplex, and I would only be pissed if he used just one Angle slam to put away someone in a big match, so that doesn't bother me as much as it used to.


----------



## peep4life

Its funny how people look for logic in a Kurt Angle match. Still a great TV match ***3/4 from me, it went into way too much overkill for me or I would have gone higher


----------



## Jeritron 5000.

I'd give the match ****3/4*. The finisherfest didn't hurt it, for me - personally, I feel it made the match more exciting to watch, because I thought Kurt had it a few times - but the adverts hurt the flow of match.


----------



## Desecrated

AJ Styles vs Kurt Angle scores a ***1/2 here. It fits as a average good match. Good moves being thrown out every minute, decent counter work. But a classic? Nah. If it is a classic, then I will have to add another 200 American matches to that list.

The psychology through the match was awkward, Kurt Angle match so not to be suprised. AJ didn't seem interest in selling the work throughout the match, constant ankle lock spam by Angle yet he manages to hit a Spiral Tap and win. Yay. Too much upper-body work by Angle, only to be deemed useless by the end.

The story fitted the match well, both trying to prove they are the best in the world. I would say neither are. That is Rey Mysterio, but he hasn't had many opportunities to a good match since his return from injuries and suspensions. Back on topic, the match was a movez showcase, it fitted it. The match was always going to have some great maneuvers, there were. Mission accomplished. The basics of the match were scrapped completely, and they just decided to entertain the fans. Not my type.

***1/2.


----------



## sterling

I'd go **** for Angle/AJ. Yeah, the finishers were overkill. But the main story was AJ's quest to beat Angle. Remember, they fought to a draw on Impact last time, and Kurt kicked out of all of AJ's big moves.

Sure, I dislike the fact that Angle feels the need to kick out of so many finishers in a free tv match, but given the context, with AJ's previous struggle to beat Kurt, and with the match taking place on "the biggest night in TNA's history," it makes some sense to me that they'd be kicking out of all of those big moves, and it makes sense that they'd be throwing everything they've got.

Was it a good choice to give the match away on Impact? Probably not. It would've been much better if saved for Genesis. The commercials hurt, as did the nonsense run-in, and Flair walking out for no reason didn't help much. The match was definitely fun and exciting, but TNA essentially gave away their biggest match and ended the questions about whether AJ could actually beat Angle.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Blasko Clause said:


> Judging by your sig, you're the ignorant one here.


lol. Please elaborate.


----------



## KingKicks

Just finished AJ/Angle again, I'll go with ***1/4-***1/2. Good match, but the overkill really killed it for me towards the end.


----------



## KingCrash

***1/2 for Angle/AJ. There was overkill, but that could've been because they told them to stretch it out even longer to get past that last absurd commercial break.

***1/2 - ***3/4 for Richards/Strong from ROH on HDNet this week while I'm at it. Pretty much a tamer (by their standards) version of their earlier encounters.


----------



## FITZ

Blasko Clause said:


> Three Styles Clashes, two somersault 450's and 50-some ankle locks make a MOTYC?
> 
> Come on, guys.


I think I would have liked the match more if it had just ended after the first 450. It still was pretty damn awesome match to watch and I thought it was a great to end the show.
***1/2

If I was there live and got to see the whole match I wouldn't surprised at all if I put in the ****+ plus range.


----------



## Saint Dick

AJ Styles vs. Kurt Angle - TNA Impact 1/4 - ***1/2

They really could have done without a couple of the finisher kickouts and I swear if that second 450 didn't end it I woulda been like fuck this shit but you certainly can't fault the action or execution.


----------



## silver kyle

Styles vs. Angle ***1/2 after a re-watch.


----------



## 2010fighting

Roderick Strong V Davey Richards - ROH on HDnet ***3/4

AJ Styles V Kurt Angle - TNA Impact ***1/4


----------



## milkman7

Since people are talking about it, I will say I didn't really feel like Styles/Angle was anything special, I didn't really like it, it was the best match on Impact, but I liked Kofi/Orton and DX/Jerishow more than it, I am fixing to watch ROH on HDnet, from what I heard Strong/Richards is better than that match too.


----------



## silver kyle

Kofi/Orton was like 7 minutes and Angle/Styles was 15. Sure it was overkill, but having Angles and Styles constantly one upping each other by blocking and reversing moves, and then eventually hitting whatever they planned on hitting later made this match worthy of a mention. More so than Kofi/Orton anyway. Not sure about the DX/Jerishow match... probably needs a re-watch. Better than Kofi/Orton but weaker than Styles/Angle.


----------



## Devildude

*NJPW Wrestle Kingdom IV (1/4):*

_Tiger Mask IV (c) vs Naomichi Marufuji (IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Title Match)_ - ****3/4* - Ironically, I thought this was just as good as Angle vs Styles but in about 1/2 of the time and with less finisher overkill. Tiger Mask hasn't looked better and Marufuji is Marufuji - amazing considering how he's come back in such great form after a long and nasty injury.

_Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Go Shiozaki_ - ****** - DEM CHOPS! Shiozaki brings the usual stiffness while Tanahashi brings the speed and finesse. Just a great match that even a potentially nasty botch from the top couldn't damper. The real loser in this match was Tanahashi's chest though, get some ice on that sucker!

_Takashi Sugiura (c) vs Hirooki Goto (GHC Heavyweight Title Match)_ - *****1/4* - Damn, this is getting better and better. A step-up from the last two matches and a fantastic match. Both guys giving all they got to fuck each other up featuring easily the best performance I've seen Goto give. Highly recommended and my early MOTY.

_Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs Yoshihiro Takayama (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)_ - ****** - Holy shit, I must of cringed about 7-8 times during this. This wasn't a damn fight, this was a freaking war. Goddamn.

_Bottom Line: The second half of this show delivered._


----------



## seabs

*Styles/Angle was an exhibition match at most but an enjoyable one. No way I'd go anything over ***1/2 for it but fun spotfests with overkill attract new fans to TNA at the end of the day and was ideal for that show.*


----------



## seancarleton77

Wrestle Kingdom IV

Go Shiozaki vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi = 9/10 The least repetitive singles Tanahashi match ever and it had 4 sling blades and 2 High Fly Flows! it's quite clear Shiozaki is the better worker of the two, especially when the crowd who was maybe 80% Tana going in started to side with Go towards the end when it was closer to 50/50, had it gone 5 more minutes I think Go would have been getting a louder pop than Tana.


----------



## milkman7

*Shinsuke Nakamura vs Yoshihiro Takayama - NJPW 1/4/10*

Wow. This was awesome. These guys just went out and beat the hell out of each other. Early on it was about Takayama being bigger and stronger, and he just let Nakamura have it, Nakamura had to try to survive and find openings. Once he had chipped away it was just about who could keep getting back up after taking a beating.


----------



## Groovemachine

Well I'm about to lose all cred I might have had here haha, I really enjoyed Angle/Styles! The overkill was a bit too much at the end, but I thought the opening portion was brilliant with some great counters and a fast pace from the off. **** from me.


----------



## seancarleton77

Wrestle Kingdom IV

Takashi Sugiura (c) vs Hirooki Goto (GHC Heavyweight Title Match) - 8.8/10

Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs Yoshihiro Takayama (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match) - 9.3 out of 10 - I was rooting hard for Nakamura, Takayama can be a dick!


----------



## ChristopherCazo

I haven't seen Wrestle Kingdom IV yet. I'm looking forward to see it.


----------



## 2010fighting

NJPW Wrestle Kingdom IV
Marufuji V Tiger Mask ****
Shiozaki V Tanahashi ****1/2
Sugiura V Goto ***3/4
Nakamura V Takayama ***3/4


----------



## milkman7

IWRG 1/1/10

Avisman/Flama Infernal vs Eragon/Volaris

Lucha isn't something I usually enjoy, but I thought I would try to check some out. I am glad I did. This had some of the things I don't like about lucha in it, but it had so much good stuff that the good outweighed the bad. The first fall started off great, with ten straight minutes of Avisman and Eragon working the mat and exchanging submissions. Then they maade tags, and that wasn't so great, but the final minute or so of the first fall ended pretty good though. Then second fall was only about four minutes, but it had some really good action. The third fall was alright, but the first fall was my favorite.


----------



## seancarleton77

ROH on HDNET Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong = Better than Angle vs. Styles.


----------



## KingKicks

*Wrestle Kingdom IV*

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Go Shiozaki ****

*IWGP Heavyweight Title Match*
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yoshihiro Takayama ***¾-****


----------



## Mr.Wrestling

AJ Styles vs Kurt Angle ***1/2

WrestleKingdom 4:

Marufugi vs Tiger Mask ****
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Go Shiozaki ****1/4

Cant wait to watch the final two matches


----------



## Halfnelson

*Wrestle Kingdom IV*

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Go Shiozaki ****

Takashi Sugiura vs Hirooki Goto ****

Shinsuke Nakamura vs Yoshihiro Takayama ****1/4


----------



## sider

*AJ Styles vs Kurt Angle ****1/4*


----------



## KidRed

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Go Shiozaki ****

Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yoshihiro Takayama ****


----------



## just1988

AJ Styles Vs. Kurt Angle from the 01/04/10 Impact was a really good match, but there's something about Styles that just doesn't click with me, so if I was to rate it, I'd give it a 3.5/5

As far as wrestle kingdom goes, I've not seen it yet, but really looking forward to it, although I'm not a massive fan of puro.

*edit

Oh, I forgot about Richards/Strong from the ROH on HDnet show last week, again like the Angle-Styles match I'd have to give it a 3.5/5 maybe a 3.75 as I enjoyed it slightly more.


----------



## Nervosa

I'm one of those who ends the wrestling year on November 30th, so....

Takashi Sugiura vs. Go Shiozaki
12/6
****1/2
This match was brilliantly set up to appear like a routine title defense, where the challenger raises his game as the match goes along. The match was really slow during the early going, but as Sugiura got more and more offense in, the crowd started to rally, and really got going near the end of the match. Shiozaki released an onslaught, and Sugiura miraculously kicked out. Listen to the crowd when Sugiura hits the big knee, winning the strike exchange: they go insane! Lots of fun: might be rated even higher on rewatch.


----------



## Nervosa

Wrestle Kingdom!

Marufuji vs. Tiger Mask
***1/2
Good little sprint with some decent neck work from the always awesome Marufuji. Tiger Mask's selling is still weird, especially failing to capitalize on the leg and just standing on the outside after the big dropkick reversal. This sprinting spots were really good, and I marked like a bitch for the top rope Tiger Driver. Finish was excellent and appropriate if you know the history. 

Tanahashi vs. Shiozaki
****1/4
Tanahashi seems really limited to me, but he worked over Shiozaki's leg really well. Shiozaki's comeback was excellent, and I didn't really mind Tanahashi's inevitable FINISHER OVERDRIVE. Honestly, Shiozaki killed a lot of this by hitting superkicks when he was supposed to have a bad leg, but nevertheless, there was good, strong substance here, with Tanahashi looking as if he won because his strategy finally paid off.

Sugiura vs. Goto
***3/4
People seem to really be pimping this, but I guess I don't see the big deal. Story was ok in that Suguira got over as the guy who was going to win every strike exchange. Goto only gains his advantage by working over Sugi's neck as a result of a mistake, which segs well into his bigger moves. Sugi comes back with the confidence he's had all match in his striking game, which leads to several late ankle locks for the win. Even so, the story seem to waver in the middle, and Goto never sold or looked like a good threat. I guess I just don't see the big deal here. 

Nakamura vs. Takayama
***3/4
Damn, the strikes in this were awesome. I love how Takayama dominates the early part of this, making it look like a slaughter. It becomes very clear to Shisuke that he needs to get in some of his arm locks to keep up, and he does, but Takayma is always ready with a response. Feeling even more overwhelmed, Nakamura figures he needs the big strike for the win, so just hits Boma Ye's everywhere until Takayama is down. There wasn't enough substance here for me to rate this higher, but what was there was GREAT.

Good consistency this year, but I don't see anything here besides maybe Tanahashi Shiozaki sticking out in MOTY discussions at the end of the year.


----------



## sterling

seancarleton77 said:


> ROH on HDNET Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong = Better than Angle vs. Styles.


Agreed. I was at **** initially for the Styles/Angle match because it was so fun, but a second watch got a little tiring, and now I'm down to ***1/2. Strong/Richards was right on the border between ***3/4-**** for me. Probably on the lower end, but I still liked it quite a bit. Stiff kicks, and two evenly-matched guys throwing bombs.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Yeah I agree, after watching Angle/Styles for a second time, I give it ***1/2 as well. Likely would've been higher if there weren't so much commercials.


----------



## kwjr86

*TNA Impact: 1/4/10: *Aj Styles vs. Kurt Angle: ****1/4 
*ROH on HDNet: 1/4/10:* Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards: ***3/4


----------



## milkman7

IWRG 1/7/10

Angelico/Solar/Ultraman Jr. vs Trauma I/Trauma II/***** Navarro

I am a little hesitant to add this, because it honestly didn't live up to my expectations. Though, my expectations were really high after reading up on ***** Navarro, he delivered, but Angelico's matwork didn't work for me, but he did have a sick front flip dive into the crowd. The Trauma's don't really compare to their dad yet (***** Navarro is their dad for those of you who don't know), but their stuff still went pretty smooth with Ultraman Jr. and Solar. The best parts of the match came from Solar matched up with ***** Navarro though.


----------



## seancarleton77

ROH on HDNet: 1/11/10: Chris Hero vs Kenny Omega 9/10


----------



## seabs

*Kenny Omega vs Chris Hero - ROH on HDNet 11.01.2010*
_****1/4_


----------



## KingKicks

Seabs said:


> *Kenny Omega vs Chris Hero - ROH on HDNet 11.01.2010*
> _****1/4_


Fucking hell. I need to check this out NOW.


----------



## Devildude

Seconded.

*Stops downloads of porn*

*Heads to the Indy media section*
*
ROH on HDNet 11.01.2010:*

Kenny Omega vs Chris Hero - ******


----------



## milkman7

NOAH 1/9/10
Bison Smith/Keith Walker vs Togi Makabe/Tomoaki Honma
It would make sense to me why some people wouldn't like this match, but I thought it was worlds of fun. Just four guys beating on each other, I didn't mind that the team of the two bigger guys didn't get more offense, simply because of just how fun it was. Fun, fun, fun. "Fuck you, man" was probably the best part of the match.


----------



## KingKicks

Chris Hero vs. Kenny Omega - ROH on HDNet 1/11 - ***¾-****


----------



## SuperDuperDragon

Dolph Ziggler vs. Kane from last nights SmackDown was pretty awesome for what it was.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*ROH on HDNet - January 11th*
Chris Hero vs. Kenny Omega - ****1/2-***3/4*

My first time watching anything from ROH on HDNet in a while. I still can't hear the audience, Hogwood and Prazak are still unbearable, and Omega & Hero bunked the finish a little bit. I don't understand all the stuff on the outside and why it was necessary, unless they're feuding or something. Spots were horribly telegraphed at times, but the action and counters were all pretty cool. Hero rules this match, especially in all the new ways he's coming up with hitting that elbow to the back of the head outside of the Hangman's.

Were this on a DVD show, where I could hear the audience and not have to suffer The Wrath of Hogwood, I would probably have liked it a lot more.


----------



## dele

12/31 - 1/1

Indy Summit - 108 Man Battle Royal

****1/4

A really really fun match


----------



## jawbreaker

Omega vs. Hero was fun. I wouldn't give it more than like ***3/4, but it was really good for what it was.


----------



## djmaza

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Yeah I agree, after watching Angle/Styles for a second time, I give it ***1/2 as well. Likely would've been higher if there weren't so much *Finishers*.


Fixed it.


----------



## djmaza

dele said:


> 12/31 - 1/1
> 
> Indy Summit - 108 Man Battle Royal
> 
> ****1/4
> 
> A really really fun match


When/Where did this happened?.


----------



## jawbreaker

New Year's Eve, at a DDT/BJW/K-DOJO show.


----------



## Bubz

I loved the spot on the outside with the double knees on the chair in Omega vs Hero, Really good match, ROH continues to put the best tv matches on for ages. ****1/4


----------



## seancarleton77

bubz123 said:


> I loved the spot on the outside with the double knees on the chair in Omega vs Hero, Really good match, ROH continues to put the best tv matches on for ages. ****1/4


I saw that same spot done live on Aries in Mississauga, amazing!


----------



## sterling

SuperDuperDragon said:


> Dolph Ziggler vs. Kane from last nights SmackDown was pretty awesome for what it was.


The match probably doesn't deserve to be mentioned in a MOTYC thread, but yeah, Ziggler and Kane showed startlingly good chemistry in their recent SD trilogy of matches. I thought their Beat the Clock challenge match was the best of the three, right around **3/4, which is remarkable for a 7 minute tv match involving KANE. I hope someone in charge noticed Ziggler's performance.

Anyway,

Omega/Hero - ***3/4
I'd put it _slightly_ behind Roderick/Davey, which is right on the ***3/4-**** border for me. But then, I've been turning into a bit of a Roddy mark. Either way, two great tv main events to start the year for ROH.


----------



## Halfnelson

_*Kawada vs Sekimoto 01.01.2010 ****1/4*_

Might be overrating this a bit but I got exactly what I expected. Which was basically chops, kicks, lariats and more chops. Pretty brutal finish too.

The Sawa tag from the same show wasn't as great as I thought it would be but it's worth checking out.


----------



## 2010fighting

*NJPW WrestleKingdom IV First Half 4/1/10*
Team 3D V No Limit V Giant Bernard & Karl Anderson ***

*NOAH First Navigation 9/1/10*
Takeshi Rikio, Mohammed Yone & Shuhei Taniguchi V Jun Akiyama, Naomichi Marufuji & Atsushi Aoki ***1/2

Chris Hero V Takashi Sugiura ***

Kensuke Sasaki & Takeshi Morishima V Yoshihiro Takayama & Takuma Sano ***

*ROH on HDnet 11/1/09*
Chris Hero V Kenny Omega ***3/4

*Zero 1 1/1/10*
Toshiaki Kawada vs. Daisuke Sekimoto***1/2


----------



## S-Mac

Hero Vs Omega - HDNET **** never seen the chair spot that omega done before which was very cool these guys could have better matches given abit more time.


----------



## seancarleton77

People overrate everything Kawada is in, his last match was a legit 3/12 stars to 3/34 stars, not 4 stars plus.


----------



## starttheinfeKKtion

Yeah i thought "oh Kawada is in this, this is gonna be great".

Whoever gave that match ****1/4 is out of their mind. Take a full star off that. that was really disappointing.


----------



## Halfnelson

Anyone who takes star ratings so seriously is out of their mind.

I obviously liked it so I gave it a rating off the top of my head. Kawada is one of my favourites so I might overrate his matches now and then and I really don't give a fuck what anyone thinks about it.


----------



## seancarleton77

Kawada is great, this is 2000 right?


----------



## Halfnelson

I don't know what you're trying to get at to be honest. I guess you think his last good match was in 2000, which means you really don't know a lot about his stuff since then but whatever. The last thing I'm going to do is argue over ratings on an internet message board so I'm done responding to you.


----------



## seancarleton77

Halfnelson said:


> I don't know what you're trying to get at to be honest. I guess you think his last good match was in 2000, which means you really don't know a lot about his stuff since then but whatever. The last thing I'm going to do is argue over ratings on an internet message board so I'm done responding to you.


His last great match was probably pre 2004, he's had good matches since, even though his formula is getting like Cena's where you can tell 5 minutes into the match everything that's going to happen from then on. And you can tell it hurts him to wrestle, he's Japan's Undertaker.


----------



## Halfnelson

Did you like the HDA reunion match last year? He had a really good match with Tanaka and a couple of great ones in HUSTLE last year as well.

Just my opinion of course.


----------



## seancarleton77

Halfnelson said:


> Did you like the HDA reunion match last year? He had a really good match with Tanaka and a couple of great ones in HUSTLE last year as well.
> 
> Just my opinion of course.


I love Tanaka, Akiyama and KENTA. I have to admit as old as Taue looks the Holy Demon Army reunion made me mark out hard!


----------



## Saint Dick

AJ Styles vs. Kurt Angle - TNA Genesis - ****


----------



## milkman7

Yuko Miyamoto/Masashi Takeda/Isami Kodaka/Kankuro Hoshino vs Ryuji Ito/Takashi Sasaki/Shadow WX/Abdullah Kobayashi - BJW 1/2/10

The opening was half good half bad, some of the out of control brawling in the opening section was done well, while the slamming the head into the sign in the crowd part almost always looks bad. The over the top rope eliminations were weird at first, but end up playing into the match rather well. Sometimes the match was structured weirdly, for instance the match starts out as an out of control all over the building brawl, then people wait for tags, but then they go at it again. With those things kind of taking away from the match, the nutty spots, Isami just taking a beating in the final stretch, and just all the carnage added up to make this a great match. There are too many awesome spots to name here, go check this match out.


----------



## Chismo

AJ Styles vs Kurt Angle Genesis *****1/2*


----------



## milkman7

Mascara Dorada/Metro/Stuka Jr. vs Dragon Rojo Jr./Misterioso II/Sangre Azteca - CMLL 1/9/10(aired) 1/6/10 (taped)

At times this didn't hold my attention, like most lucha I try to watch, but I really ended up enjoying this match. It was for the Mexican National Trios championship, so I guess that's why the crowd was so hot, which helped me get into it more. There was some pretty slick dives, and some pretty nice spots here and there, hopefully this kind of match will help me fully get into lucha.


----------



## Blasko

If I was mod, I'd ban everyone who nay said Kawada.


----------



## milkman7

Alarido Nocturno/Ares/Crazy Black vs Blue Center/Centella de Oro/King Jaguar - CMLL 1/18/10 (aired) 1/11/10 (taped)
This was about nine minutes, but this is some of the best nine minutes of the year. It was only one fall, which is weird for lucha. Great matwork, a couple of sweet dives and Centella de Oro is awesome, all mixed in a great big pot make this a tasty match.


----------



## sterling

DGUSA: Freedom Fight:

Davey Richards vs. Yamato - ****1/4
Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino vs. Dragon Kid & SHINGO - ****1/4+

Rest of the show was pretty good. Probably the worst of DGUSA's three shows, but the first two were nearly perfect.


----------



## seabs

*Davey Richards vs. YAMATO - DGUSA Freedom Fight* 
_****1/4+_

*SHINGO & Dragon Kid vs. Naruki Doi and Masato Yoshino - DGUSA Freedom Fight* 
_****+_


----------



## milkman7

If anybody cares to see I have started a blog of the top matches so far this year:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/blogs/milkman7/2348-top-matches-january-2010.html


----------



## milkman7

Chris Hero/Claudio Castagnoli/Ricky Marvin vs Kensuke Sasaki/Takeshi Morishima/Naomichi Marufuji - NOAH 1/16/10

This match was like a preview of the match between Claudio and Hero vs Morishima and Kensuke the next night, and this match would have been better if it was just those four, but Marufuji and Marvin didn't really kill this match, but they didn't add a whole lot to it. As of the time I am writing this I haven't watched the match from the next night, so I can't say which of the matches is better. Claudio has ton of fun offense on the big Morishima and some on Kensuke, Hero has some fun stuff with his rolling elbow on Morishima, and Kensuke's judo throw thing is awesome as ever.


----------



## Prowler

Austin Aries vs Davey Richards-****3/4+


----------



## milkman7

Yoshihiro Takayama/Naomichi Marufuji/Atsushi Aoki vs Jun Akiyama/Yoshinari Ogawa/Makoto Hashi - NOAH 1/17/10
The first quarter of this match was boring, but then in the second quarter it started picking up, then by the third quarter it was getting pretty good, and the fourth quarter of this was really good. Marufuji cuts down on his stupid offense, i.e. flipping snapmare, and didn't have anything done to him for us to suffer through his terrible long term selling. Takayama is awesome as always, Akiyama hits some of his stuff and everybody else does there part.

Claudio Castagnoli/Chris Hero vs Kensuke Sasaki/Takeshi Morishima - NOAH 1/17/10
I had said that the 6-man from the night before with these guys would have been better if it was just the four of them, and I was right. Everybody played their roles perfectly, even the one mistake in the match by Claudio I can justify. Claudio's role was to show his strength by throwing around Morishima, he did that, except for one time when he tried to swing Morishima. He was obviously tired, but that made sense because he had been in there for awhile. Hero was in there to give everybody elbows and he did, and they sold them well for him. Morishima was in there to be a fat guy falling on people, and he did that fantastically. Kensuke was in there to beat the piss out of people, he did.


----------



## septurum

Shawn Michaels vs Rey Mysterio-Smackdown Feb 29: ****

I'm a little wary about giving it 4 stars after the Batista run in, but I think the match itself was good enough to warrant the rating.


----------



## milkman7

Black Terry/***** Navarro/Doctor Cerebro vs Zatura/Solar/Suicida - IWRG 1/28/10
This match was kind of like three seperate matches going on at once, Terry vs Zatura, ***** vs Solar, and Cerebro vs Suicida. This actually helped the match instead of hurt it. Black Terry vs Zatura portions of the match were my favorite, with Cerebro vs Suicida coming in second, and there was nothing really wrong with the Navarro vs Solar portions, so that should tell you how good of a match this was. The first fall stuff between Navarro and Solar didn't feel as great as it usually does, but after their first lengthy exchange the match picks up and finishes really strong.


----------



## Saint Dick

septurum said:


> Shawn Michaels vs Rey Mysterio-Smackdown Feb 29: ****
> 
> I'm a little wary about giving it 4 stars after the Batista run in, but I think the match itself was good enough to warrant the rating.


***1/4


----------



## milkman7

Suicida/Zatura vs Trauma I/Trauma II - IWRG 1/14/10
After watching this there were things that made me iffy on it, but the beating Suicida took will not go in vain.


----------



## dele

2010 Royal Rumble Match

****

It was a fun match to watch.


----------



## gemis7

davey richards vs a double was good


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*WWE - Royal Rumble 2010*
_Royal Rumble Match_ - ****


----------



## jawbreaker

The Rumble was pretty fun, but something felt a bit off the whole time.


----------



## sterling

jawbreaker said:


> The Rumble was pretty fun, but something felt a bit off the whole time.


Agreed. I loved the match, mainly because I prefer Rumble matches to have fewer guys in the ring, but it seemed weird. Crowd wasn't great, for starters, and most of the guys didn't seem to mean much. 

Great performance from Punk; great performance from HBK. They needed to stretch out the time each of those guys stuck around-- bring HBK in a bit earlier and keep Punk a bit longer, and have HBK get eliminated last. Maybe they could've brought Trips out to try to calm HBK down to continue that angle. I don't know.

But the real treat was Christian vs. Zeke, which was ***1/2.


----------



## jawbreaker

The crowd was pretty terrible, yeah. I think that's what really killed the match for me.


----------



## F5uits

I was at the Rumble live, and watched the match itself again today, and it really shocked me how badly the crowd sounded on TV, because live everyone was mostly into everything. On TV you could hear crickets when Punk was talking but he got huge reactions in the arena. Same goes for a lot of eliminations and other guys coming out.


----------



## Saint Dick

Royal Rumble Match - WWE Royal Rumble 2010 - ***3/4


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

WWE Royal Rumble 2010
*Royal rumble match*
****


----------



## jwalker

Royal Rumble Match - ***3/4
Roderick Strong vs Tyler Black - ROH on HDNet - ***1/2


----------



## starttheinfeKKtion

WWE Superstars - 2/4/09 - Evan Bourne vs. Carlito ***3/4


----------



## seancarleton77

Carlito is the Nick Diaz of WWE, if only he acted like he wasn't the shit he'd be a big name.


----------



## jwalker

Morishima/Sasaki vs Kings Of Wrestling - NOAH Jan 17th ****
Evan Bourne vs Carlito - WWE Superstars - ***1/2


----------



## erikstans07

Superstars (2/4/09)
Evan Bourne vs. Carlito ****1/4*
Pretty awesome match. Actually was gonna watch it last night, then got sidetracked. Today, I see it in this thread and thought I had to watch it. It's matches like these that make me wish Carlito had a better spot in WWE. I was actually wondering today if he will ever make the jump to TNA. I think he could be an asset to them.


----------



## mikytarsend

american Wolves vs Young bucks 8/2 ****1/2


----------



## Saint Dick

Carlito vs. Evan Bourne - Superstars 2/4 - ***

Great TV match but not close to being a MOTYC.


----------



## seancarleton77

Young Bucks vs. American Wolves 9/10 Great television match, Impact and Raw will probably never top that.


----------



## S-Mac

American Wolves Vs Young Bucks - ***3/4
Really good match but not at the level of the first match.


----------



## Blasko

Joe Rogan vs. Ice Pack.

The injury Ice Pack sufferes is the most gruesome thing I've ever seen. Just spilled everything he had into this.

*****


----------



## jwalker

I'm probably overrating this due to the CM Punk mark in me but what the heck

CM Punk vs Rey Mysterio - Smackdown Feb 12th ***1/2

Young Bucks vs American Wolves - ROH on HDNet Feb 8th ****1/4


----------



## Devildude

*ROH On HDNet 02/08/10:*

American Wolves vs The Young Bucks - ****3/4*

Just didn't get into the match that much, part of it was HDNet's terrible production of the crowd and the other was watching one of the Bucks take a Tombstone Piledriver and a roundhouse head kick 8 freaking minutes into the match and kick out at 2. That shit ain't logical yo.


----------



## septurum

Rey Mysterio vs CM Punk: *** 3/4 (WWE Smackdown 2-12-10)


----------



## matt2xtreme

American Wolves vs. Young Bucks (ROH On HDNet 02/08/2010) - ***3/4


----------



## jwalker

Samoa Joe vs AJ Styles - TNA Against All Odds - Feb 14th - ***1/2

would of pushed **** with a clean finish


----------



## German Wolve

Naomichi Marufuji vs. Prince Devitt (NJPW 1/30/10)

Awesome Match. Finishing sequence was amazing, I love both workers. Btw: It's my current MOTY, better than anything from WrestleKingdom IV.

***** 1/4*


----------



## seancarleton77

I totally agree. I loved that match!


----------



## Mark.

Just noticed that guy has my old American Wolves sig in his avatar...


----------



## Devildude

German Wolve said:


> Naomichi Marufuji vs. Prince Devitt (NJPW 1/30/10)
> 
> Awesome Match. Finishing sequence was amazing, I love both workers. Btw: It's my current MOTY, better than anything from WrestleKingdom IV.
> 
> ***** 1/4*


This. The first great Jr. Heavyweight match of the year. It'll be a travesty if Devitt doesn't win the BOTSJ this year and go on to win the title from Marufuji.


----------



## Derek

I saw the match, and my opinion differs from you guys. Was a solid Jrs. match, but I wouldn't put it above any of the final 3 matches from WK 4 or Punk/Mysterio from last week.

I thought Devitt looked good, loved his mat work at the begining. I enjoyed Devitt countering most of Marufuji's moves that take too long to set up. Marufuji does some moves that really just leaves me scratching my head. Near the end, he lifts Devitt up for a suplex, only to throw him off and nail a superkick. What was the point of that? He could have just given another superkick without having to go for a fake suplex if Devitt was that woozy.

I enjoyed the great kouraken crowd, and was nice to see them rally behind Devitt. I hope he wins the belt from Marufuji, who can then go back to his usual matches in NOAH that consists of 23 superkicks.


----------



## seancarleton77

One thing about booking in Japan is they often pull a Tyler Black in ROH and wait too long to crown the young guy who is EXTREMELY OVER Champion, instead they go with the old fuck with the boot scrape face wash! They best not give the strap to Kanemoto.


----------



## Devildude

seancarleton77 said:


> One thing about booking in Japan is they often pull a Tyler Black in ROH and wait too long to crown the young guy who is EXTREMELY OVER Champion, instead they go with the old fuck with the boot scrape face wash! They best not give the strap to Kanemoto.


At least Kanemoto is entertaining when he does his grumpy old man routine and stiffs the fuck out of the young lions.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Kanemoto is a fantastic wrestler with a solid psychology and believable moveset. I can't believe half the crap these other juniors do. I can actually buy him as a champion.


----------



## KingKicks

Naomichi Marufuji vs. Prince Devitt - NJPW 1/30 - ****¼

Thought it was alot better then their first match. Current MOTY for me as well.


----------



## seabs

*Naomichi Marufuji vs Prince Devitt - NJPW 31.01.2010*
_****1/4_

*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Go Shiozaki - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom IV*
_***3/4_

*Takeshi Sugiura vs Hirooki Goto - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom IV*
_****_


----------



## seabs

*Marufuji/Nakajima was quite dissapointing in my eyes. Wouldn't even say it broke the **** mark.*


----------



## Devildude

Seabs said:


> *Marufuji/Nakajima was quite dissapointing in my eyes. Wouldn't even say it broke the **** mark.*


Agreed, just watched it and I got it at ****3/4*.


----------



## seancarleton77

Nakajima vs. Marufuji ****1/4 (Yeah I liked it!)


----------



## German Wolve

Yeah watched it, too. It's still pretty great, but not as good as I expected. Solid ****** for me.


----------



## KingKicks

Seabs said:


> *Marufuji/Nakajima was quite dissapointing in my eyes. Wouldn't even say it broke the **** mark.*


I'd have to agree. Only ***1/2 for me.


----------



## Alan4L

Updated for 2/13 

Including Dec 2009, Observer style.

WWE:

Puro:
Koji Kanemoto vs. Hayato Jr. Fujita (12/22) (NJPW) *****
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Go Shiozaki (1/4) (NJPW) ****3/4
K-Ness/Yokosuka vs. Speed Muscle (1/17) (DG) ****1/2
Takashi Sugiura vs. Hirooki Goto (1/4) (NJPW) ****1/2
Prince Devitt vs. Naomichi Marufuji (NJPW) (12/23) ****1/2
Takashi Sugiura vs. Go Shiozaki (12/6) (NOAH) ****1/2
Shingo vs. Masaaki Mochizuki (1/17) (DG) ****1/4
HARASHIMA vs. Shuji Ishikawa (12/27) (DDT) ****1/4
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Tiger Mask (1/4) (NJPW) ****1/4
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Atsushi Aoki (12/6) (NOAH) ****
Prince Devitt vs. Atsushi Aoki (12/22) (NJPW) ****
Hirooki Goto vs. Masato Tanaka (12/5) (NJPW) ****
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yuji Nagata (12/5) (NJPW) ****
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yoshihiro Takayama (1/4) (NJPW) ****
Kings Of Wrestling vs. Morishima/Sasaki (1/17) (NOAH) ****
Suwama/Soya vs. Kono/Sanada (12/13) (AJPW) ****

PWG:

DGUSA/EVOLVE:
Shingo/Dragon Kid vs. Speed Muscle (1/22 airdate) (DGUSA) ****1/2
Davey Richards vs. YAMATO (1/22 airdate) (DGUSA) ****1/2
YAMATO vs. BxB Hulk vs. CIMA vs. Gran Akuma (1/22 airdate) (DGUSA) ****1/4
Jackson vs. Jackson vs. Dorado vs. Akuma vs. Gargano vs. Hallowicked (1/22 airdate) (DGUSA) ****

ROH:
Chris Hero vs. Eddie Kingston (Fight Without Honour) (12/19) ****

Other:


----------



## Maxx Hero

> Koji Kanemoto vs. Hayato Jr. Fujita (12/22) (NJPW) *****


Does anyone have a link for this? Kanemoto and Fujita together means only good things.


----------



## Devildude

Maxx Hero said:


> Does anyone have a link for this? Kanemoto and Fujita together means only good things.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFvS-70mnSI - Part Uno
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fxU0kB7laI - Part Zwei


----------



## Alan4L

be warned, most people do feel ***** is a tad extreme for that. But I really REALLY loved it.


----------



## seabs

Maxx Hero said:


> Does anyone have a link for this? Kanemoto and Fujita together means only good things.


*Koji Kanemoto vs Fujita Hayato - Super J Cup 2009 Night 1*
_(144.43MB .avi)
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=J53GFU0Q_

****** is indeed a bit extreme but I'll echo the love for it.*


----------



## Merc_With_A_Mouth

How was Okada/Tanahashi from NJPW on 1/31?


----------



## Alan4L

fairly simple match. Maybe around **3/4


----------



## Merc_With_A_Mouth

Gotcha. I only asked because I am trying to check out some more stuff from Okada, since I don't follow NJPW as closely as I'd like to.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Seabs, I just realised that the belt in your sig has 'The Great Khali' engraved on it.
:lmao

Classic. Dream match. Khali's (deserved) second reign ended by 'International Rookie' Daniel Bryan.


----------



## dele

Raw Elimination Chamber - ** 1/4-1/2

Smackdown Elimination Chamber - ****-****1/4

Lack of blood in both hurt my ratings in both.


----------



## Devildude

*WWE Elimination Chamber:*

Smackdown EC - ******


----------



## jwalker

I preferred the Raw chamber myself, felt the Smackdown one didn't have a great flow to it

Raw Chamber - ***3/4
SD Chamber - ***1/2


----------



## Generation-Now

dele said:


> Raw Elimination Chamber - ** 1/4-1/2
> 
> Smackdown Elimination Chamber - ****-****1/4
> 
> Lack of blood in both hurt my ratings in both.


Jericho cut his cheek open during the Smackdown chamber. Not a lot of blood or anything, but he did bleed.


----------



## silver kyle

As if you would rate someting lower because there wasn't any blood... I can see blood adding, but I would never dock marks for not bleeding.


----------



## jawbreaker

There are some cases in which a lack of blood can ruin a match by making it completely unrealistic.


----------



## Saint Dick

SmackDown Elimination Chamber - ***3/4


----------



## S-Mac

SmackDown Elimination Chamber - ****


----------



## jwalker

Young Bucks vs Briscoes - ROH on HDNet Feb 22nd ***1/2 - ***3/4


----------



## KingKicks

*WWE Elimination Chamber*
Smackdown Elimination Chamber - ****


----------



## matt2xtreme

*ROH on HDNet 2/22/2010*

Briscoes vs. Young Bucks - ***3/4


----------



## silver kyle

- 01/30 Marufuji vs. Devitt (NJPW) ***3/4
- 02/21 Smackdown Elimination Chamber (WWE) ****


----------



## jwalker

Doi/Yoshino vs CIMA/Gamma - Dragon Gate 165 - ****1/4


----------



## ufohedin

You've mentioned some ROH TV matches from HDTV, is this shows become watchable lately?


----------



## S-Mac

Most of the shows are watchable and there is usually a good to great main event every week.


----------



## ufohedin

SM™ said:


> Most of the shows are watchable and there is usually a good to great main event every week.


nice, i'll give it try then


----------



## jwalker

Takashi Suguira vs Togi Makabe - NOAH Feb 28th - ***3/4


----------



## jizzyb

CIMA vs YAMATO, Claudio/Hero vs Morishima/Sasaki, and Takayama vs Nakamura are by far my top 3 favorite puro matches of this year so far. All around ****+. Marufuji doesn't have the same affect on me as he does on a lot of people, so that cuts out a lot of what has been posted as MOTY material for me.


----------



## jwalker

Dragon Gate USA - Fearless - Aired March 5th 2010

Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw vs Cima & Super Crazy - ***3/4
Davey Richards vs Maasaki Mochizuki - ***3/4
Young Bucks vs Yoshino/Doi vs Shingo/Yamato - ***1/4
BxB Hulk vs Dragon Kid - ***1/2

No blow away awesome matches but some really good ones and solid throughout, definitely a good way to spend a couple of hours


----------



## kwjr86

I really thought Davey/Mochizuki was an awesome match. Not on the level of the match Davey had with Shingo or Yamato but definitly up there in the rankings for this years MOTY. 

*DGUSA: Fearless*
Davey Richards vs. Maasaki Mochizuki: ****


----------



## jwalker

Kota Ibushi vs Davey Richards - Evolve 1 - Jan 16th 2010 - ****


----------



## seancarleton77

Davey Richards vs. Kota Ibushi - Evolve 1

****1/4


----------



## S-Mac

Davey Richards vs Kota Ibushi - Evolve 1 - ****1/4


----------



## TheAce

> Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw vs Cima & Super Crazy - ***3/4
> Davey Richards vs Maasaki Mochizuki - ***3/4



whoa really? those matches rated the same??? I thought the tag was a little sloppy and kinda boring TBH *** at most for me...


Bucks Vs Steen and Generico (BOLA Night 2) **** 1/2 - Fantastic match...nuff said...needs to be seen.


----------



## starttheinfeKKtion

Evolve 1 - 

Davey/Ibushi ****

eh. exactly what you expect.

TJP/Sawa ***1/2

too short to be MOTYC, but this NEEDS to be seen.


----------



## jawbreaker

Oh, I'd give TJP-Sawa ****1/4 easy. Fantastic match. EVOLVE could fold now and it would be worth it for that one match.


----------



## Generation-Now

jawbreaker said:


> Oh, I'd give TJP-Sawa ****1/4 easy. Fantastic match. EVOLVE could fold now and it would be worth it for that one match.


I came here to post this. TJP/Sawa was simply awesome, and I didn't think the length hurt it at all really. I personally thought it played out well to the whole MMA-esque theme the match seemed to be taking. The pretty much complete lack of selling (especially on Sawa's part) was what hurt the match for me, but whatever. 

TJP vs. Sawa - ****
Richards vs. Ibushi - **** 1/4


----------



## cobray

TJP vs Munenori Sawa ***

- This is great, loved how the they struggle for each others move. This really feels like a 2 competitors competing for a win unlike many dream matches (yes, I consider Sawa vs TJP as a dream match) that hust feels like a move exhibition

- Many matches just consider submisson based offense as something of a rest hold, but not here, you can see every move matters, and to top it all, there as some slick counter based wrestling in this match, particularly coming from Sawa.

- Baseball Punch = Move of the year

- Hate Perkins, but loves TJP, make that as you will


----------



## Nervosa

Anyone have any star ratings for YAMATO vs. CIMA?


----------



## Alan4L

****1/2 in my book


----------



## WillTheBloody

Alan4L said:


> ****1/2 in my book


Same.

Infinity has produced a lot of really great matches this year, and CIMA/YAMATO is the best.


----------



## seancarleton77

*ROH Live in Mississauga (Toronto Area)*

Kevin Steen vs. Player Dos

***3/4

El Generico vs. Chris Hero

****1/4

Kenny Omega vs. Davey Richards
***** (I may change my mind when I see it on video, but that was for sure my favourite live match ever, and I saw Danielson (my favourite wrestler) vs. Claudio, Steen vs. McGuinness & Strong vs. Marufuji live!)


At that show I picked up a couple of dvd's:

*ROH SoCal Showdown*

Austin Aries vs. Jushin Thunder Liger
**** (it was ***3/4 but then I remember what Liger called Aries)

Young Bucks & The Briscoes vs. Kings of Wrestling & American Wolves

****

*ROH 8th Anniversary Show*

Roderick Strong vs. Brian Kendrick


***3/4

El Generico vs. Davey Richards
****1/2

Briscoes vs. Dark City Fight Club ***

ROH World Title match: Austin Aries (c) vs. Tyler Black

****1/2


----------



## Caponex75

I can't wait to see Aries vs. Black. Heard allot of positive reviews about it.


----------



## FITZ

Good to see that the ratings for Black/Aries and Davey/Generico have been high. I knew they were great matches when I saw them happen live but I'm glad everyone is as high on the matches as I was.

Now I need to see that Strong/Kendrick match. Every time I see someone mention it I just get this intense anger at the elevator in the Manhattan Center.


----------



## JOPACHKA

B-Boy Vs. Drake Younger - CZW - High Stakes 4

Very very nice!


----------



## erikstans07

It's not exactly a candidate for MOTY, but I thought it deserves a mention somewhere and I don't know where else I'd mention it. Rey Mysterio and Tyson Kidd had an awesome back and forth match on Superstars tonight. It went at least 15 minutes. Definitely worth watching. Kidd's best singles match in WWE yet.


----------



## thepunisherkills

Gunna check it out erik

Surprised no one mentioned 


Gen me vs MCMG - Destination x ****
Good ol spot fest


----------



## septurum

Rey Mysterio vs Tyson Kidd (Superstars 3/25) *** 1/2

3 1/2 seems a bit high but it really was very good.


----------



## seancarleton77

IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship: Naomichi Marufuji (c) vs. Koji Kanemoto - NJPW 38th Anniversary Series

****


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

Generation Me vs. Motor City Machine Guns - TNA Destination X - ****


----------



## seancarleton77

Kaz Hayashi vs. KAI - AJPW

***3/4

Hayashi is by far the best Junior Heavyweight Champion in the world since KENTA's monster run as GHC Jr. Champion.


----------



## Nervosa

DGUSA Fearless

Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Davey Richards

****1/4
So...really? No one liked this besides k? I honestly thought this trumped Davey's match with YAMATO, and was easily his best match this year. Davey's armwork early was good, but then his leg got really worked on the guardrail. Everyone gives him shit about his selling, but the dude hardly did ANYTHING without selling the leg in this match. Even the two or three sprints he had were not only hobbled, but sold afterwords like he had used up all his strength doing them. The finish consisted almost entirely of matwork counters, which was so excellent, and played to both guys' strengths. This was ****1/4 easy, and maybe more on rewatch.


----------



## Alan4L

Marufuji vs Kanemoto was incredible


----------



## Chismo

MCMG vs Generation Me (Ultimate X) *****1/4*


----------



## Caponex75

YAMATO/Doi > Marufuji & Kanemoto


----------



## seancarleton77

Caponex75 said:


> YAMATO/Doi > Marufuji & Kanemoto


Probably, it's a better match up. But Marufuji didn't have Doi to work with.


----------



## erikstans07

8th Anniversary Show
Roderick Strong vs. Brian Kendrick

Nothing too special, but it was certainly enjoyable and definitely worth watching. Strong was probably the best decision to wrestle Kendrick, since it's never happened before in ROH.


----------



## seabs

*YAMATO vs Naruki Doi - Dragon Gate Compilation Gate PPV*
_****+_

*MCMG vs Generation Me - Ultimate X - Destination X 2010*
_****_

*Watched Marufuji/Kanemoto and I'm not watching another Marufuji match that goes over 20 minutes again. The match was ite but I never wanna see Marufuji wrestle that long again.*


----------



## Caponex75

seancarleton77 said:


> Probably, it's a better match up. But Marufuji didn't have Doi to work with.


True but at least Doi and YAMATO know how to sell or use a tiny bit of psychology every once in awhile. More so YAMATO then Doi.


----------



## Blasko

Taker vs. HBK 

*****


----------



## starttheinfeKKtion

Hajime No Blasko said:


> Taker vs. HBK
> 
> *****


nothing more needs to be said, really.


----------



## Caponex75

Hajime No Blasko said:


> Taker vs. HBK
> 
> *****


I agree. They went ahead and stole my Match of the year again.......FUCK!


In all seriousness though, HBK retiring is sad as hell. The guy is still a better wrestler then 99% of the world out there.


----------



## Spartanlax

I've never been so excited for a match in my entire life. And by god, it actually delivered. I could post a star rating, or I could just tell you that I just finished crying a few minutes ago.

Try beating that you indy fucks.


----------



## -Mystery-

Anyone else find the finish more gripping than the Michaels/Flair finish?

Btw, close the thread cause the MOTY is already done.


----------



## Spartanlax

For me yeah, but HBK's been my idol and hero since I was like 8, so probs has a huge impact on it.

But, FUCK, a JUMPING TOMBSTONE PILEDRIVER?! Its like the slap pushed Taker over the fuckin' edge and he decided to just kill Shawn.


----------



## -Mystery-

UNDERTAKER showing compassion towards Shawn was fucking immense.


----------



## The REAL MP

I wanna know what was up with Taker's knee, because I thought it was legit fucked after that Old School in the first few minutes.

On the other hand, it was either the best example of MANning the fuck up or believably selling an injury I've ever seen. Not even taking into account playing off the last match and the emotion at the end.

Yep, *****.


----------



## jawbreaker

I thought we had a no-spoiler rule regarding WWE/TNA stuff in this forum. Damn it all.


----------



## WillTheBloody

WrestleMania 26 - *Shawn Michaels vs. The Undertaker II* - _Streak vs. Career_

Even Michael Cole's utterly stupid commentary couldn't sully the mood. Every once in a while, a match comes along and gets the blood pumping through the heart of kayfabe again. This was that match. Gut-wenching drama, perfectly-executed spots and an brutal ending had me on a roller coaster ride of emotions. I was blown away by a match I thought I was prepared to be blown away by. Utterly fantastic.

Oh, and Shawn Michaels' Sweet Chin Music after the moonsault through the table may be the greatest nearfall I've ever seen. I totally and completely bought it.

*******


----------



## Caponex75

Coming into that match, I had no idea who I wanted to go for. Out of last minute thought, I picked HBK because in my opinion, he might be one of the best wrestlers the world will EVER see and I couldn't think of wrestling without him. This match had the build, this match had the story, and this match had everything a wrestling fan can ask for. I streamed it(Sadly because I'm broke) and I spent nearly the whole match screaming at my computer for Shawn to pull out the victory. During the end moment, I just sat there and pleaded, hoping, and wanting to believe that HBK could some how survive the storm even though the inevitable was sumwhat obvious. That's how strong that match was. There is allot of great stuff out there and while I do love guys such as YAMATO, Richards, and KENTA....nothing can top that. Unbelieveable and bloody amazing it was.


----------



## ROHFan4Life

WrestleMania XXVI:
Shawn Michaels vs. Undertaker - **** 3/4 - *****

I am sooooo glad I bought this show in hopes of seeing this match surpass the hype because these two knew they had to go out there and give us a match that would make everyone who did not buy the show regret it. 

The stipulation was used properly as there were only two spots to make use of the no DQ rule and added to the match. The match did not involve much stalling as the first one did, the outcome was unpredictable, there were nearfalls, and the emotion of the match & outcome all added to the match and set the bar for matches this year and WrestleMania Main Events to come. I'm just saddened that the ending was what it was because I thought he would win based on the stipulation, but it seemed appropiate that it ended with this classicly, epic match.


----------



## Saint Dick

Shawn Michaels vs. Undertaker - WrestleMania 26 - ****1/4


----------



## KingCrash

Even thought it was these two I was already thinking of excuses just in case the match wasn't as good as last year's. Never should have doubted these two. And it's really the only time I'd like to see a wrestler say fuck his retirement and come back in 7 months because HBK is just that great.


----------



## Rickey

Taker/HBK-4.5/5

Great, but a lot of people at this WM seemed to be off a step or two.


----------



## Sephiroth

Ownage™ said:


> Shawn Michaels vs. Undertaker - WrestleMania 26 - ****1/4


C-C-C-Combo breaker


----------



## Blasko

Sephiroth said:


> C-C-C-Combo breaker


 Or a lie.


----------



## antoniomare007

fucking michael cole ruined every single nearfall for me. Still, it was and outstanding match but without the horrible announcing that might have been a lock MOTY for 2010.


----------



## TheUnholyDragon

Shawn Michaels vs. Undertaker - ****3/4

And I didn't like last year's match, so that says something. Also, Taker working through fucked knees is hardcore, although I was pretty positive he was going to kill himself on a dive.

Also,

John Cena vs. Batista - ****1/4

Oh my, that was fun. And built off their previous match to boot. Really terrific heavyweight slugfest.


----------



## Devildude

*WWE Wrestlemania XXVI:*

Money In The Bank - ****1/2*
John Cena vs Batista (WWE Championship Match) - ****3/4*
Shawn Michaels vs The Undertaker (Career vs Streak) - *****1/2*


----------



## Ninja Rush

can the thread get closed and just call hbk v taker II the winner now? well i guess there is an outside chance of something incredible happening outside of it, otherwise this wouldnt exist...


----------



## USAUSA1

taker vs. hbk was the same boring match from last year


----------



## seancarleton77

An epic story told, with the perfect ending, defiant 'till the end. To be honest I could not even hear Cole, I was too locked in on Taker and Michaels. My rating for Shawn Michaels vs. The Undertaker: PERFECT.


----------



## Taroostyles

Wrestlemania 26

Edge/Jericho-****

Thought this match really brought the show back to life after the debacle that was the Bret/Vince affair, really great technical back and forth encounter. I've heard alot of criticism of the match being too slow but honestly I think that's nonsense. They kept a good pace all the way through and the aftermatch was sickening, 2nd best MOTN after the main event.

Cena/Batista-****

Coming from someone who isn't really a fan of either guy, this match had all the feeling of a great heavyweight battle. Batista is much improved in alot of areas if you ask me though, his submissions look alot better that's for sure. Not a technical classic by any means but they put on a great show, the ending was a slight downer but didn't take too much away from my overall enjoyment of the match.

HBK/Taker-****1/2

Definitely gonna have to watch it again, but I didn't feel the 5* love alot are handing out to it. Taker's selling of the leg was immense, not sure I've ever seen a match where he sold so consistently the whole way through. Shawn was also fantastic and I liked how they had them go right at each other with no hesitation, considering what was on the line that's exactly what they should have done. Plus the match was extremely physical without the use of any foreign objects and only one really huge highspot (Shawns moonsault) which was absolutely phenomenal. I felt like there was slight overkill with the SCM/Tombstone/Chokeslam sequences but the ending was just sick and very well performed. I know that's all mostly positives, but I just didn't quite feel it on a 5* level. Plus to me Taker was winning all the way, so I saw pretty much everything coming beforehand. Also, we all know Shawn's coming back in a few months so the emotional factor to me wasn't there since he's really not gone he's just taking a break. Retirement matches never seem to stick and I don't see this one being any different.


----------



## The REAL MP

Did anyone else notice the moonsault onto the table targeted that damn KNEE? I thought it flat out missed Taker at first, but then I rewinded it and it was obvious he was going for the injury. Just perfect.

I had Batista/Cena at ***3/4, might need a rewatch. I remember it being fairly boring until the hot ending. Everything else was solid (other than the Divas and Bret's debacle) but not MOTYC worthy.


----------



## -Mystery-

USAUSA1 said:


> taker vs. hbk was the same boring match from last year


You must not have a pulse.


----------



## jawbreaker

I'm not going to rate HBK-Taker, because I never got the chance to watch it unspoiled. Knowing the outcome in advance, I'd give it about ***3/4. Maybe **** because the ending was great. I'm obviously missing a huge element of the match, which is why my rating means absolutely nothing.


----------



## Generation-Now

Taroostyles said:


> Wrestlemania 26
> 
> Edge/Jericho-****
> 
> Thought this match really brought the show back to life after the debacle that was the Bret/Vince affair, really great technical back and forth encounter. I've heard alot of criticism of the match being too slow but honestly I think that's nonsense. They kept a good pace all the way through and the aftermatch was sickening, 2nd best MOTN after the main event.
> 
> Cena/Batista-****
> 
> Coming from someone who isn't really a fan of either guy, this match had all the feeling of a great heavyweight battle. Batista is much improved in alot of areas if you ask me though, his submissions look alot better that's for sure. Not a technical classic by any means but they put on a great show, the ending was a slight downer but didn't take too much away from my overall enjoyment of the match.
> 
> HBK/Taker-****1/2
> 
> Definitely gonna have to watch it again, but I didn't feel the 5* love alot are handing out to it. Taker's selling of the leg was immense, not sure I've ever seen a match where he sold so consistently the whole way through. Shawn was also fantastic and I liked how they had them go right at each other with no hesitation, considering what was on the line that's exactly what they should have done. Plus the match was extremely physical without the use of any foreign objects and only one really huge highspot (Shawns moonsault) which was absolutely phenomenal. I felt like there was slight overkill with the SCM/Tombstone/Chokeslam sequences but the ending was just sick and very well performed. I know that's all mostly positives, but I just didn't quite feel it on a 5* level. Plus to me Taker was winning all the way, so I saw pretty much everything coming beforehand. *Also, we all know Shawn's coming back in a few months so the emotional factor to me wasn't there since he's really not gone he's just taking a break. Retirement matches never seem to stick and I don't see this one being any different.*


Does your rating change if he does stay retired?


----------



## S-Mac

Undertaker Vs Shawn Michaels - ****1/2 - HBK didnt really seem that sad or emotional after the match which has me thinking whether he is coming back


----------



## Saint Dick

Sephiroth said:


> C-C-C-Combo breaker


I might like it more on a second viewing but it didn't blow me away like everybody else. It had a lot of similarities to last year's match, which isn't necessarily a bad thing, but most of the nearfalls didn't do much for me. Never thought Shawn had a chance. Still the MOTY so far though.



Hajime No Blasko said:


> Or a lie.


----------



## Sephiroth

SM™ said:


> Undertaker Vs Shawn Michaels - ****1/2 - HBK didnt really seem that sad or emotional after the match which has me thinking whether he is coming back


You mean crying wasn't emotional enough?


----------



## S-Mac

I didnt actually see him cry but if he did i stand corrected thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Sephiroth

SM™ said:


> I didnt actually see him cry but if he did i stand corrected thanks for pointing that out.


As he was walking up the ramp, you could very visibly see tears and such rolling down his cheek. Plus the look on his face showed he was crying.


----------



## Nervosa

I spent a large part of last year trying to explain to people why Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels at Wrestlemania 25 was flawed. Never had I seen so many respected reviewers blatantly ignore botches, sloppiness, and storyline flaws. I still thought the match was good, rating is ****1/4, but I was simply baffled at people who picked it as Match of the Year. People talked about the rematch this is year by asking whether it could be better than last year’s. I would always say: “Of course: all they really have to do is not botch as much as last year.” 

So after thinking about their match this year…

This match was incredible.

It a started out with Michael’s chops vs. Taker’s punches, not only a reference to last year’s match, but an awesome way to show that EVEN in their lowest tier attacks, their differences are contrasted perfectly.

I don’t know if Taker’s leg injury after Old School was real: if he was just selling, its one of the greater selljobs of our time. If it’s legit, what an incredible gutcheck. The man is truly a badass. The dive tease was perfect and necessary. Honestly, I think I would have docked a quarter star if they ignored the one moment that set the story of last year’s match into motion.

I did find the moonsault catch a bit awkward, especially in Taker’s mad maneuvering to get Michaels into position for the tombstone. To me, the maneuvering was way too elaborate to get Michaels into position, and I don’t think Michaels had been worked over enough to not be able to get out of so much obvious conjoling. It is my opinion that the plan was probably for Taker to catch Michaels the way he did at last year’s mania, then deliver the tombstone. To me, his failure to do so here cost them.

I don’t think anyone will argue with the fact that this year’s match, like last year’s, is a finisher-fest. I read one review that said last year’s match was special because the finishing stretch incorporated moves that had been built up for 15 years, making the kickouts mean that much more. For me, when a match’s storyline involves using lots of finishers for good nearfalls, there is a right way and a wrong way. Last year’s match was the wrong way. Michaels would literally take a last ride, kickout at two, and then as soon as they are both at their feet, hit Taker with a superkick. For me, this diminished the nearfall and reduced the Last Ride.

This problem, a paramount flaw in their match last year, was less prominent here, but it was still there. For example: Taker’s big tombstone on the outside needed to be defining moment #1 of the match (with Michael’s moonsault on the table as two, and #3 being the finish) Instead, after hitting the tombstone on the outside, Taker he goes for the last ride, which is countered into the X-factor. (Cole completely screwed this up on commentary, saying the leg buckled when it didn’t, and diminishing the awesomeness of the counter) While I’m not crazy about Michaels countering so soon after the tombstone, I will say the X factor is a perfect counter. However after THAT tombstone, Michaels should still be seen as reeling to sell how big of a move that was, and that the X factor, while great, does not at all bring him back to square one. This actually makes it BETTER when Taker immediately counters the top rope elbow. Taker goes to the Hell’s Gate: also great, considering Taker wants to slow the match into his control again. Michaels rolls through, which is, again, great. The problem comes when both pop up from the roll up, only for Michaels to hit the superkick. If the kick came immediately after the attempted roll-up, it might make sense as a quick, desperate move, but the kick wasn’t exactly sudden, and Taker hadn’t taken nearly enough punishment in the minutes preceding to not be able to dodge the kick, especially when Michaels should still be reeling from the tombstone. I know the appeal of Sweet chin Music is his ability to hit it from anywhere: but this didn’t work. People will say I’m nitpicking, but the placement of moves like this are what made Misawa and Kawada great. To ignore the flaw here is to ignore what those two did so perfectly.

The problem continues right after this. Taker takes the superkick, but then Michael’s next move in another one, which Taker catches and turns into the last ride immediately? This is random, and too quick of a control change. It makes Michaels’ first superkick seem like nothing more than a transition move. It’s random usage so early, and so out of nowhere already reduced the nearfall, and this didn’t do any favors. I’ve said it before: if you’re gonna trade finishers, its best if there is a major counter, a move to regain control, THEN the finisher, to make it more believable that the victim is reeling to the point of an inability to escape the finisher. This was a major problem last year, and it does appear, albeit slightly, here. To me, this needs to be done in order to protect finishers in big finisher-fests.

That said…Taker and Michaels then proceeded to the Announce table spots…….and the match was flawless from then on out. It was the perfect place for Michaels’ biggest comeback. It does indeed appear he aimed for the leg with the moonsault, which is amazing: good spot on that one, REAL MP. This all led to the superkick in the ring afterwards, which was absolutely breathtaking; truly as believable as it could ever be that the streak would end. Ever. They made you think Michaels had won with the perfect sequence.

As for the real finish….it was magnificent. Flair and Michaels was too beautiful and reminiscent to not be referenced. It all lined up, it all felt great, and when Taker folded the arms, you knew it was over. You knew no other finish could encapsulate the two careers more beautifully. 

I end up at ****3/4. Yes, it could be beaten this year. No, it probably won’t be. It’s not perfect, but the match, as planned, was so beautiful it survives the errors in execution. Leagues better than last years, and a true tribute, especially to Shawn’s career.

Thank you, Shawn.


----------



## jawbreaker

Nervosa, I agree with just about everything you said, except I felt like last year's finisher kickout thing was better than this year's. When Taker crosses the arms after the tombstone, NOBODY kicks out. EVER. And then Michaels did. That was an absolutely perfect nearfall and it was what elevated the match for me from **** all the way to an initial ***** (I lowered it to ****3/4 on a re-watch). It's the sort of thing that can only be pulled off once.

I'm pissed off that I allowed myself to read about the finish beforehand. The match loses so much when you know the outcome ahead of time.


----------



## seancarleton77

YAMATO vs. CIMA

****

Naruki Doi vs. YAMATO

****1/2

The Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels - Wrestlemania XXVI

******


----------



## FITZ

I watched Shawn/Taker 7 other people and we had an even split on who we were rooting for. Every nearfall was amazing and I thought Shawn had him a few times. I think it's safe to say that the care level for this match was more than every single match on the card combined. It's one of my favorite matches and after such a great match with so many false finishes the ending was perfect. You knew Michaels was done when he took the second Tombstone (though I have to admit that last year's match made kicking out of the Tombstone the first less shocking). 
You had The Undertaker showing some fucking compassion and what does he get in return? Slapped in the face. One of my favorite endings ever to a match. 
***** for now. Very well might drop it down when I watch it on DVD but it gets the full 5 for now.

Top 4 MOTYC for 2010
1. Shawn/Undertaker 
2. Black/Aries 
3. Davey/Generico
4. Davey/Ibushi

I love indy wrestling but I have to admit that an indy match could never get the emotion and atmosphere that Shawn/Taker had.


----------



## KaijuFan

Totally agree Taylor, while I may prefer indy wrestling, Taker and Shawn proved why WWE can still be the top wrestling company when it allows itself to be.


----------



## The REAL MP

I was SCREAMING for Shawn to win that match. Which is ironic, because I was SCREAMING for Taker to win the year before. And in the grand scheme of things, I'm not a mark for either guy and wouldn't consider either to be among my favorites. And I'm jaded as fuck.

So really, that's how good those matches are. I can't explain it much better.


----------



## erikstans07

I watched the match last night and I've been spending most my day today replaying it in my head. It's a match we're going to be talking about for the rest of our lives. The most memorable and emotional moment was the finish. It was the perfect ending to an amazing career. I'm going to miss Shawn.


----------



## mikytarsend

Marufuhi vs Kanemoto 8.5

Davey Richards vs El Generico 8.25

Tyler Black vs Austin Aries 8.75


----------



## KingKicks

Taroostyles said:


> Wrestlemania 26
> 
> Cena/Batista-****
> 
> Coming from someone who isn't really a fan of either guy, this match had all the feeling of a great heavyweight battle. Batista is much improved in alot of areas if you ask me though, his submissions look alot better that's for sure. Not a technical classic by any means but they put on a great show, the ending was a slight downer but didn't take too much away from my overall enjoyment of the match.


Agreed. My exact thoughts on the match. ****-****1/4 for me.

As for HBK/Taker, I got a chance to rewatch it and decided to settle (for now) on ****1/2-****3/4. I'm still a bigger fan of last years match but this was no doubt tremendous from start to finish. It'll be really difficult for anyone to beat it for MOTY this year.


----------



## Chismo

Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels (WM XXVI) *****1/2*

Angle vs AJ from Genesis is still better, IMO: *****3/4*


----------



## seabs

*Shawn Michaels vs Undertaker - Streak vs Carear - WrestleMania 26*

_It's been fucking years since I've anticipated a matchup as much as I was this. It was 100% deserving of going on last too. Last year it didn't deserve too as it was just a big match but this year with the insanely high stakes it just had to. There was no way anything could have followed HBK's last match. Plus it's the match that literally everyone was looking forward to the most so deserved to go on last for that reason alone. 

The match was fucking awesome and the whole leg injury to Taker was an absolutely amazing subplot. Taker's selling was masterful and should be shown to any young stud who wants to make it in the business. HBK's working over it was top notch too and is what Jericho should have done to Edge's achilles. HBK's cocky swagger attitude to Taker not only at the start and end was brilliant all the way through and there was so many little touches throughout that made it so great. 

There was also two really great original spots thrown in that made it special too. First off the tombstone on the outside was great and really showed early on that Taker knew he was gonna have to pull out all the stops to put Shawn away with his livelyhood on the line. Then there was the table spot which looked fantastic. There's a good argument either side as to if HBK was aiming for Taker's leg or if it was just misdirected but I have enough faith in Shawn that it was intentional. If it wasn't then it deserved that little slice of luck because the match was so damn good and like the saying goes, you make your own luck. Well these two definitely made their own luck in this one. 

Both men pulling out more and bigger measures to put the other one away than last year was great physchology. It played quite nicely off last year, in particular in the early stages when Taker was preparing for the dive and HBK managed to stop it from happening this time round. 

The final stages were quite simply epic and a brilliant representation of Shawn's whole carear in his final moments. Shawn crawling up Taker's body and rather than begging for forgiveness and mercy, playing mind games with Taker and slapping him straight in the face was an unbelievable touch and simply put, perfect. Taker played his role perfectly too by seemingly taking sympathy on Shawn knowing he was done with but submitting him to his death after Shawn threw Taker's mercy straight back in his face in the form of a right hand. The jumping tombstone with Taker's pissed off face was just perfect in so many ways for the finish. The only downside about the finish that I'd say, and it's a really minor pushy downside is that the pinfalls were a tad predictable. You could always tell that Shawn would kick out of the first tombstone at least.

I haven't got much complaint about this at all. Maybe the actual wrestling was ever so slightly better last year but this had a much bigger feel to it, at least easily for me personally and had more emotion to it with the immense stakes that were on the line. Personally and I may be in the minority on this one but I'd put it ahead of last year. Only just though. If this years had the wrestling capabilities of last year then you'd probably have a ***** match but both are simply amazing matches which is so rare for this modern era of mainstream wrestling and sadly now that Shawn is seemingly done and Taker wont be far behind will become even more of a rarity. As far as emotion goes I'd actually possibly put it slightly higher than Flair vs HBK. Plus the wrestling was better in this one. 

Matches like this are for the ages._

*****3/4*


----------



## Bubz

*Wrestlemania 26*

Chris Jericho vs Edge - ****1/4

John Cena vs Batists - ****

Shawn Michaels vs The Undertaker - *******

This was truly perfect IMO. Words can not describe this unbelievable match. I don't care what comes next this year, nothing will be better than this.

overall the show was great, Vince vs Bret and the divas match are the only bad parts, everyhting else was good to great, and then the main event came and proved nobody does it better than WWE when they try.


----------



## Nervosa

Seabs said:


> *Shawn Michaels vs Undertaker - Streak vs Carear - WrestleMania 26*
> 
> _It's been fucking years since I've anticipated a matchup as much as I was this. It was 100% deserving of going on last too. Last year it didn't deserve too as it was just a big match but this year with the insanely high stakes it just had to. There was no way anything could have followed HBK's last match. Plus it's the match that literally everyone was looking forward to the most so deserved to go on last for that reason alone.
> 
> The match was fucking awesome and the whole leg injury to Taker was an absolutely amazing subplot. Taker's selling was masterful and should be shown to any young stud who wants to make it in the business. HBK's working over it was top notch too and is what Jericho should have done to Edge's achilles. HBK's cocky swagger attitude to Taker not only at the start and end was brilliant all the way through and there was so many little touches throughout that made it so great.
> 
> There was also two really great original spots thrown in that made it special too. First off the tombstone on the outside was great and really showed early on that Taker knew he was gonna have to pull out all the stops to put Shawn away with his livelyhood on the line. Then there was the table spot which looked fantastic. There's a good argument either side as to if HBK was aiming for Taker's leg or if it was just misdirected but I have enough faith in Shawn that it was intentional. If it wasn't then it deserved that little slice of luck because the match was so damn good and like the saying goes, you make your own luck. Well these two definitely made their own luck in this one.
> 
> Both men pulling out more and bigger measures to put the other one away than last year was great physchology. It played quite nicely off last year, in particular in the early stages when Taker was preparing for the dive and HBK managed to stop it from happening this time round.
> 
> The final stages were quite simply epic and a brilliant representation of Shawn's whole carear in his final moments. Shawn crawling up Taker's body and rather than begging for forgiveness and mercy, playing mind games with Taker and slapping him straight in the face was an unbelievable touch and simply put, perfect. Taker played his role perfectly too by seemingly taking sympathy on Shawn knowing he was done with but submitting him to his death after Shawn threw Taker's mercy straight back in his face in the form of a right hand. The jumping tombstone with Taker's pissed off face was just perfect in so many ways for the finish. The only downside about the finish that I'd say, and it's a really minor pushy downside is that the pinfalls were a tad predictable. You could always tell that Shawn would kick out of the first tombstone at least.
> 
> I haven't got much complaint about this at all. Maybe the actual wrestling was ever so slightly better last year but this had a much bigger feel to it, at least easily for me personally and had more emotion to it with the immense stakes that were on the line. Personally and I may be in the minority on this one but I'd put it ahead of last year. Only just though. If this years had the wrestling capabilities of last year then you'd probably have a ***** match but both are simply amazing matches which is so rare for this modern era of mainstream wrestling and sadly now that Shawn is seemingly done and Taker wont be far behind will become even more of a rarity. As far as emotion goes I'd actually possibly put it slightly higher than Flair vs HBK. Plus the wrestling was better in this one.
> 
> Matches like this are for the ages._
> 
> *****3/4*



I pretty much agree with this, especially the final rating. I think its been so long since Meltzer's given a 5 star match that people are desperate to get one, which is the main reason last year's was ratred so high, in my opinion. 

I think the 'actual wrestling' in the match was much better than last year's. There were less botches, which is probably the biggest difference for me, and the moves had a lot more meaning, and there was only one point when someone randomly pulled out a finisher, reducing it to nothing, as opposed to it happening over and over last year.

Honestly, I can't see and good case for last year's being better at all, let alone five stars.


----------



## kwjr86

*ROH: 8th Anniversary Show*
Davey Richards vs. El Generico: ****1/4

*ROH: 8th Anniversary Show*
Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries: ****

*WWE: Wrestlemania XXVI*
Chris Jericho vs. Edge: ****

*WWE: Wrestlemania XXVI*
John Cena vs. Batista: ****

*WWE: Wrestlemania XXVI*
Shawn Michaels vs. The Undertaker: *****


----------



## German Wolve

*Zero1 - 3/2/10
Masato Tanaka & Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Ikuto Hidaka & Munenori Sawa*

Un-fucking-believeble. A ~30 minute mix of everything I love - they slap, kick and stretch the shit out of each other. Watch this right now. 

***** 1/4*


----------



## seancarleton77

^ I'll check it out tomorrow if I get the chance, if not then on Sunday.


----------



## Alan4L

German Wolve said:


> *Zero1 - 3/2/10
> Masato Tanaka & Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Ikuto Hidaka & Munenori Sawa*
> 
> Un-fucking-believeble. A ~30 minute mix of everything I love - they slap, kick and stretch the shit out of each other. Watch this right now.
> 
> ***** 1/4*


yeah I'll back this up bigtime. Great match!


----------



## mikytarsend

German Wolve said:


> *Zero1 - 3/2/10
> Masato Tanaka & Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Ikuto Hidaka & Munenori Sawa*
> 
> Un-fucking-believeble. A ~30 minute mix of everything I love - they slap, kick and stretch the shit out of each other. Watch this right now.
> 
> ***** 1/4*


can you upload it


----------



## German Wolve

mikytarsend said:


> can you upload it


No sorry, I watched it on YouTube


----------



## Alan4L

Nakanishi vs. Tanaka 3/14 New Japan ****1/2


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*WWE Wrestlemania XXVI*
_Shawn Michaels vs. Undertaker - *****_
If this isn't a perfect match, then there is no such thing.

*WWE Wrestlemania XXVI*
_John Cena vs. Batista - ****_

*WWE Wrestlemania XXVI*
_Chris Jericho vs. Edge - ***3/4_


----------



## seancarleton77

*ROH: The Big Bang*

Kenny King vs. Davey Richards 8.2/10 I enjoyed this, and I really got behind Davey

ROH World Tag Team Title match: The Briscoes vs. Kings of Wrestling 9.5/10 Match of the Night for me, the finish was a bit cheap though

ROH World Title match: Tyler Black vs. Roderick vs. Austin Aries 9.5/10 maybe a few too many false finishes , but otherwise nearly flawless

*ZERO-1*

Masato Tanaka & Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Ikuto Hidaka & Munenori Sawa 9.2/10


----------



## joebro2000

Taker vs Shawn is definitely 4 3/4 stars to 5 stars.......No doubt


----------



## seancarleton77

After a second viewing I have Black vs. Aries vs. Strong at 9.6.


----------



## The REAL MP

After a second viewing I still have Taker vs. Michaels at the full five. I was nearly as pumped to watch it the second time as I was the first.

Another thing: after also watching their WM25 match recently, it's clear to me that the rematch absolutely blows the original out of the water. All of the flaws are gone, and all of the little things are amplified. I almost don't even need that match anymore, and yet you can't fully appreciate the second without seeing the first.

It's really like the wrestling version of The Godfather.


----------



## Bubz

*ROH 8th Aniversary*

Davey Richards vs El Generico ****

Tyler Black vs Austin Aries ****1/2


----------



## antoniomare007

*
Masato Tanaka & Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Ikuto Hidaka & Munenori Sawa
*
best tag match i've seen all year, i'ma give it


----------



## seancarleton77

^ Second best for me, but damn close to Kings of Wrestling vs. The Briscoes.


----------



## PhilThePain

Masato Tanaka & Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Ikuto Hidaka & Munenori Sawa

No clue who is who. And was this really a 30 minute time limit draw? The Youtube videos add up to 25 minutes.

No pyro? No interference? No title on the line? A time limit draw? Are you kidding me?

[/old joke is old I know]

Good match. I give it **** chocolate chip waffles out of *****.


----------



## antoniomare007

*Masato Tanaka vs Manabu Nakanishi - New Japan Cup Round 1*

Really, really fun with an awesome finishing stretch. Nakanishi was great in this (lmao at his top rop splash to the outside though) and Tanaka did his usual stuff. Most fun i've had with a New Japan heavyweight match in a while. 

clearly a



































   match.


----------



## Sephiroth

Its not anywhere near MOTYC range, but you guys should check out Orton vs. Swagger from Raw this week.


----------



## Saint Dick

Sephiroth said:


> Its not anywhere near MOTYC range, but you guys should check out Orton vs. Swagger from Raw this week.


Swagger's match with Morrison on SmackDown is worth a look too.


----------



## RhettTitusIsGod

Swagger vs Morrison and Swagger vs Orton were both really good TV matches, not MOTYC as said, but worth a watch.


----------



## antoniomare007

*Naomichi Marufuji vs Jushin "Thunder" Liger - "NEW DIMENSION” 4/4/10
*
Liger still got it, great fucking match.


----------



## seabs

*Kings Of Wrestling vs Briscoes - ROH World Tag Team Championships - ROH The Big Bang*
_****1/2_

*Tyler Black vs Roderick Strong vs Austin Aries - ROH World Championship - ROH The Big Bang*
_****1/2_


----------



## seancarleton77

The Motor City Machine Guns vs. The Young Bocks (I'm not calling them a name too lame even for Jim Cornette to use during his Smokey Mountain days)

***3/4


----------



## Bubz

*ROH The Big Bang* Kings of Wrestling vs The Briscoes *****3/4*

Holy ****! This was insane! amazing match, its gotta be up there with the best Briscoes matches ever.


----------



## jawbreaker

As good as some of the nearfalls were, that match really exposed how little of an idea the Briscoes have of how to tell a story in the ring.

"Hey, so y'all gon' start out by hittin' some moves. Then we gon' hit some moves on y'all. Then y'all gon' kick out a buncha finishers, then we gon' kick out a buncha finishers, then one us hit a big finisher and the match end. Fi' stars. Man up."


----------



## FITZ

I completely understand all the criticisms about the Briscoes but I usually end up being too entertained by their matches to care. 

I really should give the Big Bang a watch when it comes out on DVD.


----------



## jawbreaker

The KOW match was that way for me. But going back to like 03 and the matches with Styles and Red, they've never really been able to tell a story in a way that keeps me invested in their matches.


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

Davey Richards vs. Kenny King - ROH The Big Bang - ****
Kings Of Wrestling vs Briscoes - ROH World Tag Team Championships - ROH The Big Bang - ****1/2
Tyler Black vs Roderick Strong vs Austin Aries - ROH World Championship - ROH The Big Bang - ****1/4


----------



## The REAL MP

Jawbreaker, have you seen the Briscoes match at Unified against Aries & Strong? It has a lot of the same problems you're talking about, but hot damn is it spectacular.

I'd say that's my favorite Briscoes match. The two matches with the Guns are good, but I don't understand all the hype they get. Same with Ladder War.


----------



## JOPACHKA

ROH: 8th Anniversary Show - Davey Richards vs. El Generico 

Just Clssic!


----------



## Bubz

> I completely understand all the criticisms about the Briscoes but I usually end up being too entertained by their matches to care.


Exactly, who cares when the match is that fun. The KOW match went on for about 35 minutes, the last 20 was so fun i just didnt care about the selling or no selling.

The world title match was also one of the most fun matches i have seen for a long time. They litteraly beat the **** out of each other for 30 minutes. The end was botched with the super kicks, but everything else was perfect. ****12


----------



## Leedsutd4eva

Richards vs King - ***3/4
Briscoes vs Kings - ****
Black vs Strong vs Aries - ****1/4

also

HBK vs Taker - ****3/4


----------



## Nervosa

I, too, wish the Briscoes had a bit more story in their matches, but I'm certainly fine with what they would supply before they got all lame since Mark's last return. Part of what made the Briscoes awesome was mixing the high impact with the high flying. But with Mark damn near useless with his bad leg, they can't even do the doomsday device with a springboard anymore. In general, they haven't been the same since they modified their moveset.

As far as tag match psycology goes, as long as there is a good workover that makes sense, and ANY other minor storyline in the match, I'm fine with it going crazy at the end. You bring up the Styles/Red matches, but if you remember, the third one had a really cool story dealing with Red's injured leg, and the Briscoes slowly becoming heels throughout the match.


----------



## jawbreaker

The third one was the best one because of that. I had absolutely no use for the Night of Champions or Epic Encounter matches because they were just move after move after move.

I do wish there had been a real conclusion to the London/Styles feud that was building in early 03. More on that in the big retrospective I'm planning once I finish watching the entirety of 2003 (I'm almost done Empire State Showdown right now, after which I'll have four shows left).


----------



## joebro2000

kow vs briscoes 4 stars at best....the last 10 minutes are very sloppy, choppy


----------



## joebro2000

match of the year: still to come...but i think the mcmg vs kow will be awesome


----------



## AdrianG4

Nervosa said:


> I, too, wish the Briscoes had a bit more story in their matches, but I'm certainly fine with what they would supply before they got all lame since Mark's last return. Part of what made the Briscoes awesome was mixing the high impact with the high flying. But with Mark damn near useless with his bad leg, they can't even do the doomsday device with a springboard anymore. In general, they haven't been the same since they modified their moveset.
> 
> As far as tag match psycology goes, as long as there is a good workover that makes sense, and ANY other minor storyline in the match, I'm fine with it going crazy at the end. You bring up the Styles/Red matches, but if you remember, the third one had a really cool story dealing with Red's injured leg, and the Briscoes slowly becoming heels throughout the match.


While I agree with you, their tag at the big bang and the tag the week before against the wolves in Phoenix are two of the best Briscoes matches in years.


----------



## Bubz

wow, i guess i'm the only one who thinks highly of the briscoes/KOW match lol

i am lowering it to ****1/2 on re-watch though.


----------



## RhettTitusIsGod

King vs Richards ***3/4
Jay & Mark Briscoe vs The Kings of Wrestling ***3/4
Tyler Black vs Austin Aries vs Roderick Strong ****1/4


----------



## seancarleton77

Naomichi Marufuji(c) vs. Jushin 'Thunder' Liger IWGP Jr. Championship 
9.5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gPAl7tLPU4

IWGP Heavyweight Championship: Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Hirooki Goto
9.5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riN8OncU7Ws

I liked both equally though they were completely different matches.


----------



## jawbreaker

bubz123 said:


> wow, i guess i'm the only one who thinks highly of the briscoes/KOW match lol
> 
> i am lowering it to ****1/2 on re-watch though.


I enjoyed it a whole lot watching it unspoiled (though even then I hated the kickout of the KRS-1). But knowing what was going to happen on a re-watch, it lost a lot of its luster. Still a fun match and I had it at ****1/4.


----------



## Groovemachine

The Big Bang:

Kenny King vs Davey Richards - ***3/4
Jay & Mark Briscoe vs The Kings of Wrestling - ****1/2
Tyler Black vs Austin Aries vs Roderick Strong - ****1/4

8th Anniversary Show:

Tyler Black vs Austin Aries - ****1/2


Am I alone in preferring the Black/Aries 8th Anniversary match to the Big Bang triple threat? I thought the story and emotion was so much more evident at the NYC show.


----------



## seancarleton77

Chris Hero vs Ikuto Hidaka Evolve 2

****


----------



## lewieG

Last few months: 

WrestleMania XXVI
Money in the Bank Ladder Match: ***3/4
Edge vs Chris Jericho: ****1/4 
John Cena vs Batista: **** (maybe ****1/4 on a rewatch)
Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels II: ***** (the most emotional match I've ever seen, I watched it knowing who won, and some of the spots thanks to one of my friends who spoiled me, and I was still going nuts over it. The handshake afterwards was an incredible moment)

Destination X
4 Way Ladder Match: ***3/4 (this was insane, some of those spots had me shaking my head in amazement)
Ultimate X: ***3/4 (a couple more minutes and it would have been **** but still a really enjoyable match)

The Big Bang
KOW vs Briscoes: ****1/2 (may go down 1/4* on a rewatch, but this flew by, felt like a 10 minute match. Just awesome tag wrestling. I marked for Jay throwing up after the match and Kevin Kelly saying it showed what Hero's elbows can do to you)

Black vs Aries from 8AS and the 3 Way from the PPV still to watch.


----------



## Nervosa

Recent Matches

Doi vs. YAMATO 
consolation Gate
****1/2
I'm surprised no one has reviewed this yet, as it was not only a very good match, but pretty important to Dragon Gate's landscape. Classic story of YAMATO working Doi's leg, and Doi working YAMATO's arm. After Doi takes a decided advantage, it becomes about YAMATO's will to survive. Moment of the match has to be the big kickout of the muscular bomb, the first time anyone ever has. I swear, the entire WORLD-1 faction had a combined heart attack after that, and the entire Kamikaze team went insane. Both men could have done better at selling, and I could see a case for people saying the match didn't go anywhere after the big kickout, but I think the story of the match works through this. Yes, Doi ignores some of the leg work, but a lot of times, he pays for it pretty badly by taking stupid risks considering the injury. YAMATO, with an injured arm, has to go away from his usual forearm shots to even himself back at Doi's pace. Overall, pretty good stuff with a good finish, as well.

Kings of Wrestling vs. Briscoes
****1/2
As said, this is the best thing the Briscoes have done since mid-2008. They finally return to the pace where they excel, and the Kings deserve a lot of credit for pulling it out of them. A lot of people shrug this off as a spotfest, but this really has a pretty strong story. The Briscoes have the early edge on double teams, but the Kings do a good job of neutralizing the match into their favor, with a pretty strong, focused workover session. The hot tag is well timed, and the sprint afterwards is good at staying on target. I REALLY like how well they stuck to tag rules for who came in and out, and paying attention to the legal man. Seriously: it's something ROH has ignored for a while, and it shows the direction they want to go. My major complaint is the BS finish, which ROH seems unable to get away from over and over. The KRS-1 did not need to be minimilized, and they did not need that kind of finish. Yes, I know its how KOW won the tag titles the first time, but at least that time, Aries and Strong STILL had a little comeback, and the cheating didn't really lead to the finish as much as the KRS-1 did. I really wish ROH would just take a short break from the crappy finishes, at least with their top caliber matches, but I guess this is the best we can get.

Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Tyler Black
****1/4
Speaking of crappy finishes, why oh WHY did they need to do the shit with Kenny King here? For all the crazy spots they were pulling the match was absolutely clean until King ran in, and we had the awkward double try for the superkick thing with Aries. Seriously, Pearce just can't leave well enough alone. Every heel HAS to cheat in EVERY match, and every time a babyface loses is because they were screwed. As overbooked as the 8YA match was, it would have been nice to have ROH have a high profile match that was actually clean of crappy booking all the way through. But no, they have to pull this King shit, which ends up causing the only botch of the match. I also have a huge problem with ANYONE breaking up a pin or submission in an elimination match. Seriously, Aries did it three times and it made no sense. I think Tyler even did it once. All this bullshit booking aside, the action was great, the early storyline worked, and Roderick's elimination totally made sense, and still made him look good. Sure, it was spotty, but I think people are finally starting to realize that spotty matches CAN be done with logic, and this was, if not for the crappy booking. However, I'm starting to lose count of all the great matches ROH has ruined due to crappy overbooking.


----------



## PhilThePain

Kurt Angle vs. Mr. Anderson, Cage Match (TNA, Lockdown 2010)

This literally just ended and it is TNA's best match this year without a doubt. I put it in the ****1/2-****3/4 range


----------



## Rickey

Agreed the match was awesome.

Angle/Anderson(TNA Lockdown 2010)-4/5


----------



## Taroostyles

TNA Lockdown 2010

Mr.Anderson vs Kurt Angle-****1/2-****3/4

Not even sure I can talk about this right now but it's probably my favorite match in years. The emotion, the action, the storytelling, and the crowd everything was just perfect. 

AJ Styles vs The Pope-****

This will be overshadowed by the other match, but this was also fantastic. Crowd was beaming hot and both men played their roles extremely well. Some people didn't like the finish, I thought it worked well and AJ came off looking like a superior heel champion.


----------



## Chismo

Mr. Anderson vs Kurt Angle *****3/4* (My MOTY)


----------



## KingKicks

*TNA Lockdown 2010*

Kurt Angle vs. Mr. Anderson *****¼-****½*


----------



## Emperor DC

Angle/Anderson as high as ****3/4 stars? Wow, it was quite good, but not that good.


----------



## Chismo

Emperor DC said:


> Angle/Anderson as high as ****3/4 stars? Wow, it was quite good, but not that good.


Well, it's in my fuckin' opinion! I didn't say a word when you gave it ****1/2*. You don't have to shit on others... You fuckin' moron!


----------



## Saint Dick

How did he shit on you? He just gave his opinion. Calm the fuck down man.


----------



## KingCrash

Rating, serious business. Gave it ****1/4, Angle scared the shit out of me with that moonsault onto Anderson's face. Maybe Anderson's best match ever, definitely in a long while.


----------



## Maxx Hero

JoeRulz said:


> Well, it's in my fuckin' opinion! I didn't say a word when you gave it ****1/2*. You don't have to shit on others... You fuckin' moron!


Part of discussion is contrasting opinions. Please don't have an aneurysm.


----------



## antoniomare007

*Jun Akiyama vs Kensuke Sasaki - NOAH's Global League *

WOW, it's been a looong time since i saw a japanese crowd react so loud to submission holds, specially coming from this two. MOTY for NOAH, and maybe puro in general (haven't seen Gotoh vs Nakamura yet), top notch action and the crowd made it even better.

ratings?? i'ma say it deserves :faint: :faint:


----------



## Caponex75

R-Truth vs. MacGruber's explosives - ****3/4

Angle vs. Anderson was great but I give the love more to Angle then Anderson though.


----------



## Groovemachine

TNA Lockdown 2010

Mr Anderson vs Kurt Angle - ****1/4


----------



## erikstans07

Caponex75 said:


> *R-Truth vs. MacGruber's explosives - ****3/4*
> 
> Angle vs. Anderson was great but I give the love more to Angle then Anderson though.


I love how they didn't care that a man was just blown up.

Anyway...

Swagger/Taker from last night was good.
RVD/Hardy and RVD/Styles were also pretty good.


----------



## KingCrash

Caponex75 said:


> R-Truth vs. MacGruber's explosives - ****3/4


What's up? R-Truth's soul.


----------



## seancarleton77

Truth is a joke so I had no problem with the explosion ****1/2 for me.


----------



## Ham and Egger

JoeRulz said:


> Well, it's in my fuckin' opinion! I didn't say a word when you gave it ****1/2*. You don't have to shit on others... You fuckin' moron!


I think he's Jim Cornette... :side:


----------



## peep4life

TNA Lockdown 2010

Mr Anderson vs Kurt Angle - ****1/2
Kurt is crazy.


----------



## seancarleton77

Angle vs. Anderson from Lockdown **** 

Anderson was too close to the cage for that Moonsault though, think he may have gotten a concussion do to that too.


----------



## Bubz

TNA Lockdown - Angle vs Abderson ****1/2

Great match, i doubt TNA will be able to do a better match this year. Kurt Angle really is a mad bastard!


----------



## seancarleton77

^ That match was proof that Angle can get a great match out of anyone, not that Anderson sucks he is just never going to carry anyone himself.


----------



## mateuspfc

seancarleton77 said:


> ^ That match was proof that Angle can get a great match out of anyone, not that Anderson sucks he is just never going to carry anyone himself.


See Royal Rumble 2007.


----------



## seancarleton77

mateuspfc said:


> See Royal Rumble 2007.


They actually defied logic, Batista does work well with a few guys though. Anderson's performance Sunday would have been 3 stars against anyone but Angle, the old guy was the workhorse and it showed.


----------



## mateuspfc

seancarleton77 said:


> They actually defied logic, Batista does work well with a few guys though. Anderson's performance Sunday would have been 3 stars against anyone but Angle, the old guy was the workhorse and it showed.


I have yet to watch their match, probably this afternoon, but I won't go against you, I would have known by default that Angle did the carry job. But you can't take away from Anderson, since nobody pulls off a **** match alone, and Anderson showed that he can hang on with pretty much anybody. I'm not his biggest fan, but I hope the guy goes big time on TNA.


----------



## jwalker

Sasaki vs Akiyama - Noah April 10th - ****1/4, awesome match that I felt had it of run for a few minutes longer it would of gotten an even higher rating, recommended


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH SoCal Showdown*

The Briscoes and The Young Bucks vs. The American Wolves and The Kings of Wrestling *****-****¼*


----------



## Saint Dick

Kurt Angle vs. Mr. Anderson - TNA Lockdown - ****

might go higher on another viewing


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH 8th Anniversary Show*

Davey Richards vs. El Generico ******

*ROH World Title Match*
Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black *****-****¼*


----------



## bisquinha

Chris Hero vs Ikuto Hidaka Evolve 2 - ***3/4 - ****


----------



## seabs

*Kurt Angle vs Mr.Anderson - TNA Lockdown 2010*
_****1/4_


----------



## lewieG

TNA Lockdown
Anderson Vs Angle: **** (It was good, but not as good as people are saying IMO. I preferred Angle Vs Wolfe in the cage)
Pope Vs Styles: ***3/4 (Another good match, but it would have been better if Pope had have been built up a bit better)

ROH 8th Anniversary Show
El Generico vs Davey Richards: ***3/4 (I was a little dissapointed in this after hearing the hype, but it was still a very good match, the armwork was good and Generico sold it well. The finishing stretch was a little short for my liking but there were some nice sequences throughout)

Tyler Black vs Austin Aries: ****1/2 - ****3/4 (WOW. This was awesome. It had tremendous action throughout, it felt like a really important match, right from the entrances. The crowd was hot, the pyschology of the feud and the judges was perfect e.g. Aries going for the heat seeking missile to impress the judges instead of taking the countout, but missing and allowing Black to regain momentum. The crowd dive by Tyler was a brilliant flashback to the first title match against Nigel where Tyler became a star, and the whole finishing sequence from the God's Last Gift kickout, the stuff with the judges, and then all the superkicks and the Pheonix Splash, all done with the crowd going wild. This may well be ROH's MOTY so far, although I haven't seen the Big Bang 3-way yet)


----------



## Saint Dick

*ROH The Big Bang*
Davey Richards vs. Kenny King - ***3/4
The Briscoes vs. The Kings of Wrestling - ****1/4
Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong - ****


----------



## CM Skittle

CM Punk vs Rey Mysterio - ****1/4


----------



## Mr.Wrestling

Marufugi vs Liger- ****1/2
Marufugi vs Kanemoto- ****
Sasaki vs Akiyama- ****
Marufugi vs Devitt- ****1/2
CM Punk vs Rey Mysterio- ****
Jack Swagger vs Randy Orton- ***3/4


----------



## Saint Dick

*ROH 8th Anniversary Show*
Davey Richards vs. El Generico - ****
Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black - ****


----------



## Groovemachine

Extreme Rules:

CM Punk vs Rey Mysterio- ****


----------



## erikstans07

Punk vs. Rey last night was awesome, as was Swagger vs. Orton. Haven't seen Cena vs. Batista yet though.


----------



## KingCrash

Punk vs. Rey was good, Jericho/Edge was ***3/4 - ****, but I guess I was the only one who hated Orton/Swagger. I liked one of their matches on Raw but the one on ppv just killed me.


----------



## perucho1990

Swagger/Orton was meh until they started using the weapons.


----------



## Burning Sword

*WWE Extreme Rules*

Punk/Mysterio - ***3/4
Orton/Swagger - ***1/4
Edge/Jericho - ***1/2-***3/4
Cena/Batista - ****+


----------



## KingKicks

*WWE Extreme Rules*

Jericho/Edge ****3/4-*****
Punk/Rey ******
Cena/Batista ****3/4*


----------



## Nervosa

Just saw 4/4 New Japan

Marufuji vs. Liger

holy crap...what did Marufuji do to piss off the whole crowd? Or is Liger just that over? All I know is that the normally silent Japanese crowd being uber-hot going into this match added a whole new level. Marufuji rules early going hold for hold, but the wily veteran Liger decides to change gear to a brawl. When the pace picks up and favors Marufuji, he starts doing his trademark stuff until Liger stops him dead with that huge dropkick reversal into a palm strike! Liger then uses his tried and true offense that got him where he is now to try to beat Marufuji to the high gear. But Marufuji manages to weather the storm enough to start working Liger's neck into his finisher rush for the victory. The match itself is good; they just held the crowd from bell to bell, giving the match a unique feel. There was a little sloppiness, and Marufuji still isn't back to where he was quite yet, but I give it ****1/2, which may go down after another viewing, but man did this ever feel special.

Nakamura vs. Goto

Ok, if you only watch a little puro, you may have only heard Nakamura's name kicked around when it comes to New Japan. This is a damn shame because I'm seriously htinking he is the most consistent person in the country right now. If you haven't seen much of the guys stuff, fix that now. Goto is outdone on the mat, so he gets pissed and starts slamming Nakamura around. Nakamura manages to land a big knee to the ribs, and begins to focus on it in order to gain an advantage. Goto catcvhes a big kick and eventually regains control, desperately focussing on Nakamura's neck, which the champ sells perfectly. Out of sheer despearation, Nakamura takes advantage of the first reversal he gets to nail the BoMa Ye from behind. Goto survives a couple tough submissions, and goes for enough head drops on the injured neck to try to put Nakamura away, but it isn't enough, and Nakamura eventually gets enough space to hit the Boma Ye in the face for the win. honestly, I feel like this was every bit as good as Michaels Taker, and really its only equal so far this year. Goto could have sold the ribs more, but as far as Goto goes, this was pretty good. ****3/4 I am begging everyone here to at least give this a chance.


----------



## antoniomare007

Korakuen Hall normally has a hot crowd


----------



## Devildude

Has the entire 4/4 NJPW show surfaced anywhere yet or just the top 2 matches?


----------



## Nervosa

antoniomare007 said:


> Korakuen Hall normally has a hot crowd


To me, the booing of Marufuji and the insane support of Liger from the very beginning here is more than just hot, even for Korakuen.


----------



## Alan4L

Devildude said:


> Has the entire 4/4 NJPW show surfaced anywhere yet or just the top 2 matches?


just top 2


----------



## Saint Dick

*WWE Extreme Rules*
CM Punk vs. Rey Mysterio - ***3/4
Chris Jericho vs. Edge - ***1/2
John Cena vs. Batista - ****


----------



## Bubz

Just watched...

WWE Extreme Rules - Cm Punk vs Rey Mysterio ***3/4

ROH So Cal Showdown - Briscoes/Young Bucks vs American Wolves/Kings of Wrestling ****


----------



## Sephiroth

Can I just nominate the whole episode of Raw as Awesomeness of the Year? 

If not, then Swagger vs. Batista vs. Orton - *** 3/4


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH on HDNet*
Davey Richards vs. Kenny King - ***1/4 - ***1/2
Davey Richards vs. Eddie Edwards - ****


----------



## jawbreaker

I was going to make a top five MOTY list until I realized that my entire 2010 viewing consists of three ROH shows, three CHIKARA, one PWG, and one EVOLVE. TJP vs. Sawa is currently occupying the #1 spot.


----------



## Clique

Sephiroth said:


> Can I just nominate the whole episode of Raw as Awesomeness of the Year?
> 
> If not, then *Swagger* vs. Batista vs. Orton - *** 3/4


That was Sheamus in the best match he's ever had. It is currently my TV MOTY. You could feel the intensity and the sense that fighting for the championship is the most important thing for all three of those guys.


----------



## Radek

USA: *Hero vs. Hidaka*

Japan: *Marufuji vs. Nakajima*

You can laugh at me, but I think it's better than his IWGP Jr. matches so far.


----------



## CM Skittle

I'm glad to hear Davey vs. Eddie is a MOTYC, I cant wait to see it!


----------



## jawbreaker

Davey vs. Eddie was awesome stuff.


----------



## Nervosa

Edwards/Richards frustrates me on so many levels. I have no idea why two guys this good couldn't just tell a logical story for their match. Seriously, the first 15 minutes is just them exchanging moves with no control or attempt at a story by either. Neither of them even worked limbs until the last five minutes, which, granted, led to the finish, but made the first 15 minutes look completely stupid. This seems to be a trend in general with HDNET main events: I gotta think they are just so nervous about time constraints that no one wants to work a limb or establish long control and reasonable comebacks. Maybe they think MOOVEZ~! is what people want to see in ROH or something, I don't know. All I can do at the end of this is think about what could have been.


----------



## jawbreaker

The story of the match was Edwards proving he's just as good as Richards (kayfabe wise at least). And it did that very well.

Have you seen Steen vs. Edwards from two weeks ago? That was a really good short match that was all about limb work.


----------



## KingKicks

Eddie Edwards vs. Davey Richards - ROH 4/26 - ******


----------



## Nervosa

jawbreaker said:


> The story of the match was Edwards proving he's just as good as Richards (kayfabe wise at least). And it did that very well.
> 
> Have you seen Steen vs. Edwards from two weeks ago? That was a really good short match that was all about limb work.


Actually, I did, and the arm work was done very well. However, ROH is pulled out another of their now trademark 'distraction finishes,' which, at this point, may as well be a run in, ruining the match.

I'm sorry, this match is not how you make Eddie look like Davey's equal. The Nakajima/KENTA matches is how you do that. Have the 'favorite' dominate, and have the 'less-favored,' prove their worth through their comeback. How in the world does Eddie look on Davey's level when Davey's dive is insane and awesome, and Eddie follows up with a tame little conservative one? I didn't feel like Eddie was on Davey's level, I felt like both guys looked lame for their inability to gain control.


----------



## Groovemachine

Eddie Edwards vs Davey Richards - ROH on HDNet 4/26 - ****

Great finishing stretch and I thought the match served as somewhat of a breakout performance for Edwards, showing he can more than hold his own in singles competition. With a few more TV title defenses of this ilk, Edwards could definitely become a major player down the line.


----------



## Radek

I hope RoH don't treat Edwards the same way they did with Tyler Black.


----------



## Cleavage

Eddie Edwards vs Davey Richards - ROH on HDNet ***3/4 - ****


----------



## Emperor DC

Nervosa said:


> Actually, I did, and the arm work was done very well. However, ROH is pulled out another of their now trademark 'distraction finishes,' which, at this point, may as well be a run in, ruining the match.
> 
> I'm sorry, this match is not how you make Eddie look like Davey's equal. The Nakajima/KENTA matches is how you do that. Have the 'favorite' dominate, and have the 'less-favored,' prove their worth through their comeback. How in the world does Eddie look on Davey's level when Davey's dive is insane and awesome, and Eddie follows up with a tame little conservative one? I didn't feel like Eddie was on Davey's level, I felt like both guys looked lame for their inability to gain control.


Eddie did look like the equal man though. 

Davey three everything at him and at the end, hit him with an SSP, loads of armbars and yet still could not get the job done and then outwitted Davey to synch in the Achilles Lock.

I thought it as a good story and an enjoyable match personally. Of course both men seemed to have an inability to gain control for sustained periods, that was the story of the match that Prazak and The Hog played up, they are partners and knew eachother so well that the match was even and there were very little openings for the other man.


----------



## Nervosa

Emperor DC said:


> Eddie did look like the equal man though.
> 
> Davey three everything at him and at the end, hit him with an SSP, loads of armbars and yet still could not get the job done and then outwitted Davey to synch in the Achilles Lock.
> 
> I thought it as a good story and an enjoyable match personally. Of course both men seemed to have an inability to gain control for sustained periods, that was the story of the match that Prazak and The Hog played up, they are partners and knew eachother so well that the match was even and there were very little openings for the other man.


Yes, but people are talking like trhe story of the match was Eddie proving he was in Davey's league: but at no point did they even TEASE that Davey was superior. Honestly, Davey was never dominant in the whole match, so how can the story be Eddie proving himself?

The fact that no one ever gained control can not be covered by 'they know each other so well.' If that's what they wanted to do, they could have just had them counter each other early, but eventually they could make one of the counters MEAN something by gaining control. Go watch Shelley vs. Strong from the Final Showdown in 05, and you'll see the story done much better....with control in order to tell the story correctly. This was just too even to ever feel like ANY of the moves were doing anything. If your offense is so effective, why is the other guy able to shake it off immediately. It's like a bad X division match was given like 10 more minutes than usual. All moves, no story, until the very end, which was too short lived for the limb work to mean anything. I admit, their movesets are awesome, but I had already seen all this. Davey has the ability to tell a great story, so why not here?


----------



## antoniomare007

*Daisuke Sekimoto vs Masa Takahashi - KO-D Openweight Title Match 4/4/10 DDT *

Daisuke smash puny Masa~!...but Takahashi has a plan and lots of fighting spirit to counter that. The crowd eats up this incredible underdog story. My MOTY, so far


----------



## Generation-Now

Nervosa said:


> Yes, but people are talking like trhe story of the match was Eddie proving he was in Davey's league: but at no point did they even TEASE that Davey was superior. Honestly, Davey was never dominant in the whole match, so how can the story be Eddie proving himself?
> 
> The fact that no one ever gained control can not be covered by 'they know each other so well.' If that's what they wanted to do, they could have just had them counter each other early, but eventually they could make one of the counters MEAN something by gaining control. Go watch Shelley vs. Strong from the Final Showdown in 05, and you'll see the story done much better....with control in order to tell the story correctly. This was just too even to ever feel like ANY of the moves were doing anything. If your offense is so effective, why is the other guy able to shake it off immediately. It's like a bad X division match was given like 10 more minutes than usual. All moves, no story, until the very end, which was too short lived for the limb work to mean anything. I admit, their movesets are awesome, but I had already seen all this. Davey has the ability to tell a great story, so why not here?


I think at this point its pretty obvious that you're just trying to find a reason not to like the match. 

Granted, you're at least partially right; it wasn't the most story driven match, but it did have some pretty cool elements that you're shrugging off as just being 'movez'. The way I saw the match when I was watching was that these were two tag partners going in against each other and giving the other their very best. They weren't letting up because they were partners, and they weren't about to let the other guy gain any control and look like the superior member of the team. I don't think the match was so much Edwards proving he's as good as Davey (in kayfabe) as people are saying, but more so that it was that neither guy wanted the other to look even remotely like he's the better half of the team and relentlessly attempted to keep the other from gaining any kind of advantage. It wasn't until someone hit something totally random and unexpected that they gained any kind of prolonged advantage, (Richards exploding randomly and nailing the flash lariat, and Eddie ducking the kick on the apron so Davey hit the ring post), because both these guys know each others moves so well that at that point nearly everything signature they were doing was getting countered. 

The finishing stretch really tied the whole match together, because it wasn't until they finally hit something random and out of the blue that they got the advantage, and managed to start to work over the limbs. Then that obviously led to the finish it a pretty cool way that put Edwards over, without making Davey look weak at all. 

All in all, I really just think that the whole story of the match was supposed to just showcase how even the Wolves are (in kayfabe). Neither guy managed to get the advantage until closer to the end, and it took something totally out of the blue to finally get that advantage and work in some kind of strategy (working over the arm/leg to lead to the finish).


----------



## S-Mac

Davey Richards Vs Eddie Edwards ROH On HDNET - ****


----------



## Nervosa

Generation-Now said:


> I think at this point its pretty obvious that you're just trying to find a reason not to like the match.
> 
> Granted, you're at least partially right; it wasn't the most story driven match, but it did have some pretty cool elements that you're shrugging off as just being 'movez'. The way I saw the match when I was watching was that these were two tag partners going in against each other and giving the other their very best. They weren't letting up because they were partners, and they weren't about to let the other guy gain any control and look like the superior member of the team. I don't think the match was so much Edwards proving he's as good as Davey (in kayfabe) as people are saying, but more so that it was that neither guy wanted the other to look even remotely like he's the better half of the team and relentlessly attempted to keep the other from gaining any kind of advantage. It wasn't until someone hit something totally random and unexpected that they gained any kind of prolonged advantage, (Richards exploding randomly and nailing the flash lariat, and Eddie ducking the kick on the apron so Davey hit the ring post), because both these guys know each others moves so well that at that point nearly everything signature they were doing was getting countered.
> 
> The finishing stretch really tied the whole match together, because it wasn't until they finally hit something random and out of the blue that they got the advantage, and managed to start to work over the limbs. Then that obviously led to the finish it a pretty cool way that put Edwards over, without making Davey look weak at all.
> 
> All in all, I really just think that the whole story of the match was supposed to just showcase how even the Wolves are (in kayfabe). Neither guy managed to get the advantage until closer to the end, and it took something totally out of the blue to finally get that advantage and work in some kind of strategy (working over the arm/leg to lead to the finish).


This is really good stuff, thanks for writing all of this out. This is a pretty great argument, and I can now see the appeal in the match.

Trust me, I'm not just trying to find reasons to hate the match. I just think ROH has a good opportunity to tell matches with good stories and good finishes, and I don't want to watch what I consider to be wasted opportunities. I really just wanted to know why people were so willingly overlooking serious storyline problems, but your argument is easily the best one. 

At least you acknowledge that this match's story was NOT Eddie proving himself, as others here have said. I can understand the story being both men's almost arrogant refusal to look like the weaker man of the team. However, I still think that due to the level of the moves they were both hitting in quick succession, that without any real control, said moves end up looking rather weak. So many times I thought to myself: that's one of Eddie's bigger moves: Davey is in trouble now....only for Davey to immediately throw off and hit one of his own big moves. This is bad for two reasons: 1. Eddie's big move now looks weak, since it didn't even lead to control, and 2. Eddie looks like a failure for not seeing a trademark Davey move coming, especially when he's his partner. When both men fail to gain control, even with big moves and a high pace its not coming off as 'neither man is letting the other get the upper hand,' as you said. Instead, its coming off as 'neither man's big moves are good enough to gain control.' all this does is diminish both for failing to gain control. Even the build is wrong: as I said before, why would they have Davey's crazy awesome dive first, and then Eddie's dive, which looks downright lackadaisical by comparison. Did you notice how eddie's dive got no reaction at all?

I agree on your analysis of the end of the match: the big missed kick is a huge spot, a 'random out of the blue' mistake, as you said, causing both men to break their one-upsmanship and lead them to legitimate strategies. Truth be told, this was the best part of the match. The problem is, Davey should have missed that kick five minutes IN, not with five minutes TO GO. That way, they could have spread the story throughout the match. Instead, it ended up being 15 minutes of meaningless spots and counters that never led to anything, with five minutes of "o shit, we forgot the story....let's squeeze this in at the end.' I will give you the fact that a huge plus in the match is Eddie going over without diminishing Davey in the least. 

It's not a bad match, but there are just too many flaws to call it MOTY, or anywhere near four stars, for me at least.


----------



## seabs

*and thus the big 2010 MOTYC catch up begins.*

*Masato Tanaka & Masaaki Mochizuki vs Ikuto Hidaka & Munenori Sawa - ZERO-1 02.03.2010*
_****1/4_

*Masato Tanaka vs Manabu Nakanishi - NJPW 14.03.2010*
_****_

*American Wolves & Kings Of Wrestling vs Young Bucks & Briscoes - ROH SoCal Showdown*
_****_


----------



## Saint Dick

American Wolves & Kings of Wrestling vs. Briscoes & Young Bucks - ROH SoCal Showdown - ****
Davey Richards vs. Eddie Edwards - ROH on HDNet 4/26 - ***3/4
Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong - ROH on HDNet 1/4 - ***1/2
Chris Hero vs. Kenny Omega - ROH on HDNet 1/11 - ***1/2


----------



## seabs

*Davey Richards vs El Generico - 8th Anniversary Show*
_****_

*Tyler Black vs Austin Aries - ROH World Championship - 8th Anniversary Show*
_***1/2
(Didn't feel like a big match or have anything special to it other than a standard Indy match)_

*Daisuke Sekimonto vs Masa Takahashi - KO-D Openweight Championship - DDT 04.04.2010*
_****_


----------



## Saint Dick

Richards/Generico > Aries/Black :agree:


----------



## Nervosa

I honestly had Richards Generico at ****1/2 on first watch. Anyone else think this is legit MOTY good? Gnerico's mean streak is the big story, and early on, Davey shows that he is constantly meaner. Even when Generico gets some of his fire back, Davey goes after the arm. The counters in this match were awesome, as All of Generico's trademark stuff got countered, and he had to adapt. My favorite is when he does his 'blind' corner rush for the yakuza kick, but Davey stops and catches him. In the end, Generico DOES show he has his fire back, and Davey wins not because he had the tougher mean streak, but because he had the better strategy. 

So yeah....am I the only one who thinks this is ROH's best match all year?


----------



## Saint Dick

I have it as the second best ROH match after Briscoes/Kings. Thought it was beautifully worked. Awesome action with a simple yet compelling story.


----------



## jawbreaker

Best ROH match this year... yeah, probably. I still think TJP/Sawa was better on a first watch, but I'm going to go watch that again right now and see if it holds up.


----------



## The REAL MP

*EVOLVE 1*
-TJP vs. Sawa: ***3/4
-Richards vs. Ibushi: ****

*ROH ON HDNET*
-Richards vs. Edwards: ****


----------



## Bubz

Generico/Davey was awesome but Briscoes/Kings is top of my list for roh. REALLY loved that match.


----------



## seabs

*Kings/Briscoes and Aries/Black/Strong was better than Generico/Davey imo. Am I the only who prefered Aries/Black/Strong to Kings/Briscoes.*


----------



## Saint Dick

I would've probably liked the triple threat more than the tag if it didn't have a terrible finish.


----------



## jawbreaker

Same. Once Strong got eliminated the triple threat sucked.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Seabs said:


> *Am I the only who prefered Aries/Black/Strong to Kings/Briscoes.*


You are not alone.


----------



## Nervosa

I thought both main events on Big bang had bad finishes, with the Triple threat being inexcusably bad and the Tag match just being disappointing. I, too, thought the Triple threat lost a lot of steam after Strong was out, and I have a BIG problem with someone breaking up a pin in an elimination match, so that pushed the Triple threat way down for me.


----------



## jawbreaker

Exactly. While the kickout of the KRS-1 really killed the tag match for me as a MOTYC, I still had it above the triple threat. There should be no reason for anyone to break up pins and submissions in an elimination match, let alone Austin Aries, and then that finish was just painful. Both matches were fun to watch (with the tag being more so IMO), but the logic gaps hurt any chance they had at being MOTYC worthy.


----------



## Nervosa

jawbreaker said:


> Exactly. While the kickout of the KRS-1 really killed the tag match for me as a MOTYC, I still had it above the triple threat. There should be no reason for anyone to break up pins and submissions in an elimination match, let alone Austin Aries, and then that finish was just painful. Both matches were fun to watch (with the tag being more so IMO), but the logic gaps hurt any chance they had at being MOTYC worthy.


It's really to the point where I picture the ROH locker room as the movie 'Major Leagues.' The finishes in ROH are at such a stupid point now that I am forced to believe Pearce is out there trying to run the company into the ground, and the roster is just thinking: ok, how the hell do we make the best of THIS shit?


----------



## JOPACHKA

Kurt Angle vs Mr. Anderson - TNA Lockdown - Apr 18th


----------



## FITZ

Hero/Hidaka ****1/4 Evolve 2

Fans of pre "Young Knockout Kid" Hero will love this.

Evolve 1

Sawa/TJP **** 

Davey/Ibushi ****1/4 

Three great matches from Evolve, not that it matters as nothing is taking the spot of MOTY away from HBK/Taker.


----------



## Maxx Hero

TaylorFitz said:


> Hero/Hidaka ****1/4 Evolve 2
> 
> Fans of pre "Young Knockout Kid" Hero will love this.


They will love the beginning. The end was ko nonsense that was mostly no sold.


----------



## FITZ

I personally love it just about every time Hero hits an elbow. Were you at least happy that there was only 1 senton (I think)?


----------



## Maxx Hero

Oh I absolutely love the elbows. I am a BattlArts guy. This is my stuff. What I don't like is when someone sells like they just got shot and then is going crazy and ShoWz~ sPIriT ten seconds later. Makes Hero look week.


----------



## Nervosa

TaylorFitz said:


> Hero/Hidaka ****1/4 Evolve 2
> 
> Three great matches from Evolve, not that it matters as nothing is taking the spot of MOTY away from HBK/Taker.


I won't even lie: Goto/Nakamura is right there for me. I need to rewatch both, but right now they are at the same rating.


----------



## jawbreaker

I can't rate HBK/Taker fairly, so my MOTY is still TJP/Sawa, because it's really the only match that I've seen so far this year that I've wanted to go back and watch again and again. I've seen like no puro and only like seven shows total all year, so yeah, I'll have some catching up to do and it probably won't stay there.


----------



## Alan4L

Ibushi/Madoka vs. Asahi/Oishi ****

some crazy innovative sequences down the stretch


----------



## RoodyP00

Radek said:


> USA: *Hero vs. Hidaka*
> 
> Japan: *Marufuji vs. Nakajima*
> 
> You can laugh at me, but I think it's better than his IWGP Jr. matches so far.


Marufuji vs Nakajima was awesome , totally pwns all the ROH matches so far. I suggest you guys watch it , reminded me of Kenta vs Nakajima last year


----------



## seancarleton77

RoodyP00 said:


> Marufuji vs Nakajima was awesome , totally pwns all the ROH matches so far. I suggest you guys watch it , reminded me of Kenta vs Nakajima last year


Despite my rating Marufuji vs. Nakajima higher than almost everyone on here Richards vs. Omega from Epic Encounter III still makes Marufuji vs. Nakajima look like like Mark Henry vs. Rob Terry!!


----------



## TNA_Wrestling_Fan

generation me vs MCMG (gen me's debut) - iMPACT!

Kurt angle vs Aj Styles - iMPACT!

Kurt Angle vs Mr Anderson - Lockdown


----------



## RoodyP00

seancarleton77 said:


> Despite my rating Marufuji vs. Nakajima higher than almost everyone on here Richards vs. Omega from Epic Encounter III still makes Marufuji vs. Nakajima look like like Mark Henry vs. Rob Terry!!


I have been looking for Richards vs Omega but cant seem to find it. You have any links to the match?


----------



## seancarleton77

RoodyP00 said:


> I have been looking for Richards vs Omega but cant seem to find it. You have any links to the match?


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/indy-...ounter-iii-richards-vs-omega.html#post8394053

Thank KingCrash for that, and rep him!


----------



## erikstans07

Just finished watching Omega/Richards and Generico/Hero from Epic Encounter III. Both were pretty epic, Omega/Richards especially. These are must-see, IMO. I loved that Hero pulled out his a-game and used a mix of his old style and his Knockout Kid style.


----------



## seancarleton77

Takashi Sugiura vs. Jun Akiyama 5/2/2010 GLOBAL LEAGUE Spring Navigation 9/10


----------



## Bubz

Hero vs Generico was awesome! hero was amazing here. ****1/4

Davey/Omega...Wow! They seriously pulled out everything here. The exchange of kicks nearer the end was amazing! Seriously awesome match ****1/2 - ****3/4, cant decide between this and Kings/Briscoes for the MOTY so far (excluding Taker/Michaels)


----------



## Caponex75

Richards/Omega is a great match despite the shitty finish.


----------



## CM Skittle

Kenny Omega vs. Davey Richards - ****1/2

This match was soo good! Why didn't you guys like the ending??


----------



## seancarleton77

It was a great ending if you ask me.


----------



## Caponex75

I mean c'mon......Richards eats the most evil combination of moves that has the possibility of killing Chuck Norris and I am to believe he still has the mindset to survive it let alone have the perfect counter to it? I can respect his gimmick of "Never German suplex Davey Richards" but this just didn't work for me. I really really hated the finish. That said, everything else was pretty great and even Omega's Hadoken wasn't gay this time around.


----------



## seancarleton77

I saw a German Suplex countered into a Kimura in an MMA fight so it worked for me.


----------



## New School Fire

Caponex75 said:


> I mean c'mon......Richards eats the most evil combination of moves that has the possibility of killing Chuck Norris and I am to believe he still has the mindset to survive it let alone have the perfect counter to it? I can respect his gimmick of "Never German suplex Davey Richards" but this just didn't work for me. I really really hated the finish. That said, everything else was pretty great and even Omega's Hadoken wasn't gay this time around.


Completely agree with you here, I couldn't believe he took all that abuse and then it was like nothing happened to him...


----------



## musdy

It was typical Davey but I didn't like it.


----------



## RoodyP00

Thanks seancarleton77 i shall check the match out


----------



## Saint Dick

Davey Richards vs. Kenny Omega - Epic Encounter III - ****
Excellent match, wouldn't call it a classic though. The crowd being dead for the first half hurt it and the finish was sort of unrealistic, otherwise it was awesome. Had some of the best sequences and spots I've seen this year. I think I'd put Briscoes/Kings above it as far as ROH 2010 goes but that's about it.


----------



## RoodyP00

Ownage™ said:


> Davey Richards vs. Kenny Omega - Epic Encounter III - ****
> Excellent match, wouldn't call it a classic though. The crowd being dead for the first half hurt it and the finish was sort of unrealistic, otherwise it was awesome. Had some of the best sequences and spots I've seen this year. I think I'd put Briscoes/Kings above it as far as ROH 2010 goes but that's about it.


Just watched it and its pretty darn good. But i agree that the crowd was so dead and ruin the match abit. Didnt like the finish as well , unrealistic to the max. Nakajima vs Marufuji still my MOTY .


----------



## seancarleton77

Global League Semi-Finals:

Takeshi Morishima vs. Yoshihiro Takayama ****


----------



## Devildude

*ROH Epic Encounter III:*

Kevin Steen vs. Player Dos - ****1/2*
Pick 6 Series Match: (3) Chris Hero vs. El Generico - ****3/4*
Kenny Omega vs. Davey Richards - *****1/4+*

*Only the last match is a real MOTYC but the first two matches are still worth going out of your way to see. Some better execution and a slightly more realistic finish would of put Omega vs Richards to ****1/2 but it's still going to be in the Top 10 ROH matches by the end of the year unless ROH go on some sort of ungodly awesome run from between now and 2011.*


----------



## seabs

*El Generico vs Chris Hero - ROH Epic Encounter III*
_****1/4_

*Davey Richards vs Kenny Omega - ROH Epic Encounter III*
_****1/4+
(Fucking stupid ending)_


----------



## CM Skittle

I dunno how people can say the ending was unrealistic when someone already pointed out the same thing happened in a REAL MMA fight.


----------



## seabs

*After a good 20 minutes of intense wrestling, Davey then gets hit with Omega's three biggest moves in succession finished by his finisher and he just lock the kimura straight in without hesitation completely no selling and Omega taps straight out. Omega tapping straight away annoyed me the most I think.*


----------



## The REAL MP

*DGUSA: Fearless*
Richards vs. Mochizuki: ****

*Ongoing Top 10*
1. Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels (WM26): ***** (may as well etch this spot in concrete)
2. Royal Rumble match: ****1/4
3. Richards vs. Steen (Russellmania): ****
4. Liger vs. Aries (SoCal Showdown): ****
5. Richards vs. Edwards (HDNet): ****
6. Wolves/KOW vs. Briscoes/Bucks (SC C): ****
7. Richards vs. Mochizuki (Fearless): ****
8. Richards vs. Ibushi (Evolve 1): ****
9. TJP vs. Sawa (Evolve 1): ***3/4
10. Cena vs. Batista (WM26): ***3/4


----------



## Cleavage

ROH Epic Encounter III - El Generico vs Chris Hero: ***3/4

ROH Epic Encounter III - Davey Richards vs Kenny Omega: ****


----------



## Saint Dick

CM Skittle said:


> I dunno how people can say the ending was unrealistic when someone already pointed out the same thing happened in a REAL MMA fight.


They said someone countered a German into a kimura. I don't think anyone has a problem with that counter, it's the fact that Omega killed Davey with a series of his best moves and Davey was still able to counter.


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

El Generico vs Chris Hero - ROH Epic Encounter III
****

Davey Richards vs Kenny Omega - ROH Epic Encounter III
****1/2
( I didn't like the ending either )


----------



## S-Mac

Davey Richards Vs Kenny Omega - ****1/4 would have been higher if not for the ending.


----------



## Bubz

I agree the ending was silly, but it didnt take that much away from the match for me, it was still awesome.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26

ROH - Epic Encounter III - Davey Richards vs Kenny Omega

****1/4

probably the second best match I've seen this year.


----------



## lewieG

ROH Epic Encounter III

Omega vs Richards: ****1/2

Amazing action the whole way through, good arm work by Davey, the finish was well executed but I did think it was an issue of Davey's typical underselling. Still, an awesome match, and one of ROH's best this year. And Omega's 180 twist into a springboard moonsault into the 2nd row of the crowd was INSANE. How he didn't die is beyond me. And Davey taking out like 5 fans with his crazy man dive was awesome too.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26

Rewatched Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels from this year, same rating as before, MOTY so far, ****1/2.


----------



## seancarleton77

*NJPW DONAKU 2010*

Hirooki Goto vs. Masato Tanaka 9/10

Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Togi Makabe 8/10

*Dragon Gate Dead or Alive*

YAMATO vs. Shingo 9.1/10 Now that's how you work over/sell an arm!


----------



## The REAL MP

*ROH SoCal Showdown*
Liger vs. Aries: ****
Bucks/Briscoes vs. Wolves/KOW: ****

*PWG Kurt Russellmania*
Richards vs. Steen: ***3/4
Generico vs. Liger: ***3/4

*ROH 8th Anniversary*
Richards vs. Generico: ****1/4
Aries vs. Black: ****1/2

*Ongoing Top 10*
1. Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels (WM26): *****
2. Aries vs. Black (8th Ann'y): ****1/2
3. Royal Rumble match: ****1/4
4. Richards vs. Generico (8th Ann'y): ****1/4
5. Liger vs. Aries (SoCal Showdown): ****
6. Richards vs. Edwards (HDNet): ****
7. Wolves/KOW vs. Briscoes/Bucks (SC S): ****
8. Richards vs. Mochizuki (Fearless): ****
9. Richards vs. Steen (Russellmania): ***3/4
10. Cena vs. Batista (WM26): ***3/4


----------



## seancarleton77

Davey Richards vs. Kenny Omega - PWG As the Worm Turns

9.9/10


----------



## Devildude

*PWG As The Worm Turns:*

Roderick Strong vs Chris Sabin - ******

Davey Richards vs Kenny Omega - *****1/2*

*In my opinion, this was a better match than the match from Epic Encounter III. The execution was better, the counters were better, the strikes were better, the bumps were better, the crowd was better and most importantly the ending was far superior. Put simply, it's the best Indy match I've seen this year so far on a released DVD.*


----------



## seancarleton77

Devildude said:


> *PWG As The Worm Turns:*
> 
> Davey Richards vs Kenny Omega - *****1/2*
> 
> *In my opinion, this was a better match than the match from Epic Encounter III. The execution was better, the counters were better, the strikes were better, the bumps were better, the crowd was better and most importantly the ending was far superior. Put simply, it's the best Indy match I've seen this year so far on a released DVD.*


Agreed, The Mississauga crowd was very good but they just went as silent as a Japanese crowd during the curtain jerker at random points in the match. I'm always been the loudest sober guy in the Mississauga crowd trying to get other fans off their self entitled lazy smark asses!

The city Toronto crowd will blow any non New York crowd out of the water at DBD VIII though.


----------



## PhilThePain

*DGUSA, Mercury Rising (matches took place 3/27/2010)*
-YAMATO (c) vs. Susumu Yokosuka, Open the Dream Gate Championship Match, ******
-WORLD-1 (BxB Hulk, Masato Yoshino, & Naruki Doi) vs. WARRIORS (CIMA, Dragon Kid, & Gamma w/ Genki Horiguchi) *****3/4* (this match is a must see if you don't mind no-selling spotfests)


----------



## The REAL MP

*Chikara--The Mint Condition*
Quackenbush & The Future Is Now vs. The Unstable & Brodie Lee: ****

*PWG As the Worm Turns* (***SHOW OF THE YEAR ALERT***)
Strong vs. Sabin: ****1/4
Young Bucks vs. 2 Skinny Black Guys of Low Moral Fiber: ****
Omega vs. Richards: ****1/2

*Ongoing Top 10*
1. Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels (WM26): *****
2. Omega vs. Richards (PWG ATWT): ****1/2
3. Aries vs. Black (ROH 8th Ann'y): ****1/2
4. Royal Rumble match: ****1/4
5. Strong vs. Sabin (PWG ATWT): ****1/4
6. Richards vs. Generico (ROH 8th Ann'y): ****1/4
7. Young Bucks vs. 2SBGOLMF (PWG ATWT): ****
8. Liger vs. Aries (SoCal Showdown): ****
9. Richards vs. Edwards (HDNet): ****
10. Cena vs. Batista (WM26): ***3/4


----------



## Prowler

Omega vs. Richards: ****1/2+. 

It is sort of enhanced version of their bout in ROH,a lot of things were repeated,but some little details made this match more enjoyable.


----------



## KingKicks

Chris Hero vs. El Generico - ROH Epic Encounter III - *****-****¼*

Kenny Omega vs. Davey Richards - PWG As The Worm Turns - *****½ *
Kenny Omega vs. Davey Richards - ROH Epic Encounter III - *****½*

Thanks to the crowd, I give the nod to the PWG match being slightly better.


----------



## silver kyle

I have so much to catch up on... so freaking much... Does anyone have any full lists? Like one guy in here has a current top 10 at the moment.

I'm sadly only keeping up with WWE and TNA PPV's.

I guess I'll post the last few I've seen... 

TNA Lockdown

- Angle vs. Anderson ***3/4 (my second favorite TNA match of the year)
- Styles vs. Pope ***1/2
- Team Hogan vs. Team Flair *** (the zoom in on Flair's facial expression when Hogan's music hit was priceless)

WWE Extreme Rulez

- Punk vs. Mysterio ***1/2 (I guess I didn't dig this match as much as others...)
- Swagger vs. Orton ***
- Jericho vs. Edge *** (I honestly expected much more from them. I think the ending killed it for me... and I never got into the near escapes either)
- Cena vs. Batista ***1/2


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Dragon Gate - DEAD or ALIVE 2010*


_Naniwa Elimination Match_ - WORLD-1 vs. WARRIORS - ******

This turned into The Yoshino Show at the end, and it went from pretty good to fucking great because of it. The eliminations are kind of paint-by-numbers, but the end stretch just elevates everything. The Yoshino-lead era of WORLD-1 may be on it's way.


_Open the Dream Gate_ - YAMATO vs. Shingo Takagi - *****1/4*

The back-story goes that, after YAMATO won the Dream Gate from Naruki Doi, in-fighting began within the KAMIKAZE stable, lead by Shingo Takagi. Shingo brought back Cyber Kong and won the Twin Gate titles, to the ire of Akira Tozawa. With Tozawa & KAGETORA on one side and Shingo & Kong on the other, YAMATO did not want to choose sides. However, Shingo obliterated the field during King of Gate 2010, heavily relying on his devastating Pumping Bomber lariat. He bested BxB Hulk in the semifinals and Dragon Kid in the finals with said move, earning a shot at YAMATO and DG's top prize. Shingo would call out YAMA, wondering aloud whether he's even worthy of the belt and seemingly trying to push the champion to stop acting fake. YAMATO's rough edges had somewhat rounded off during his face turn, and for a moment, it looked like the maniacal, devil-may-care YAMATO would return at the PPV. There was so much great stuff here that I'll just bullet point the best of it.



Spoiler: Details on YAMATO vs. Shingo Takagi



- I cannot say that this is EXACTLY what they were going for, just what I got out of it. Wrestling is always up for interpretation, and this was mine. The match is not slow, but quite measured. It definitely isn't for everyone and is not your typical Dragon Gate fare. They don't run nonstop for three day; everything is deliberate and very stiff.

- YAMATO worked almost exclusively on Shingo's Bomber arm in an effort to nullify it as a weapon. But Shingo is perhaps the most stubborn wrestler on Earth; he repeatedly used the arm to elbow and attack YAMA, a trait that has backfired on Takagi in the past. Shingo's arrogance is his greatest strength and weakness; he is able to shrug off the pain, but eventually the abuse he self-inflicts with one-armed powerbombs on strained limbs catches up to him. He sold the arm amazingly, so it worked.

- Shingo works over YAMATO's midsection, believing that he could gas YAMA. Early on, knowing full well that YAMATO would be targeting the arm later, Shingo gets in a few quick head drops before it becomes too difficult. However, he takes time gloat (there's that arrogance) and YAMATO gets to work on the arm. Shingo keeps trying to use the Pumping Bomber, but YAMATO just kicks at the arm when he charges. YAMATO repeatedly tries to lock on a cross armbreaker, but Shingo has it scouted each time and manages to avoid them.

- There's an awesome moment where Shingo bates YAMATO into falling for one of his own spots. He calls for a corner lariat and runs to the opposite corner to build momentum. YAMATO follows, which Shingo was counting on. Takagi moves at the last second and YAMATO runs himself into the corner, and Shingo follows it with a nasty spear, a YAMA move that also works over the ribs. Another awesome spot saw YAMATO block a Shingo lariat with a half nelson, but it's perfect position for Shingo to hit MADE IN JAPAN, and it gets a big two count.

- Near the end of the match, YAMATO manages to nail Shingo with Gallaria, a reverse suplex into a sit-out piledriver, and Shingo kicks out at one, jumps to his feet and immediately falls back down on his face. At first, I was annoyed by this. It just seemed like Hulk-like no-selling. Then I realized that YAMATO had not hit a single move targeting Shingo's head for the entire match up to that point. It made great sense for Shingo to try and demoralize YAMATO by kicking out and making it to his feet, but as he had done with YAMA in the weeks leading up to the contest, he underestimated him and his finisher. Beautiful stuff.

- The ending came when Shingo accidentally hit the referee in the head as he lifted YAMATO for his finisher, Last Falconry, and the ref was delayed to make the count. It was probably a five count in total, but because of the accident, the move only got two. Instead of doing the "I got robbed" routine, Shingo immediately drags YAMA to his feet, nailing a left-armed lariat and then a HUGE Pumping Bomber for two. He went for the Last Falconry once again, but there was nothing left in the right arm. YAMATO shifted from a guillotine choke to a body-locked sleeper to a cross armbreaker in the center of the ring. Shingo couldn't roll free, but wouldn't tap. Finally, the referee called for the bell when Shingo rolled flat and YAMATO looked like he was ready to tear the arm off.

- After the match, every active member of KAMIKAZE was in the ring, and it felt like a tense situation. Shingo, who was now using part of his own singlet as a sling, said he and Kong would do the right thing and leave KAMIKAZE. Taku Iwasa, a KAMIKAZE member on IR, came out and convinced them to get over their shit and reunite. It was great storytelling because, when Iwasa first announced he was injured and had to retire, it was Shingo and YAMATO who convinced him to go on IR and call it an "extended absence". The group got much looser and joked around a bit before posing together in a photo.


----------



## Cleavage

PWG As The Worm Turns - Kenny Omega vs. Davey Richards (PWG World Title) - ****1/2


----------



## Maxx Hero

1. ****½ Kawada vs. Sekimoto 1.1.10 (Zero-1)
2. ****½ Kanemoto vs. Marufuji 5.3.10 (NJPW)
3. ****½ Omega vs. Richards (PWG As The Worm Turns)
4. ****½ Shawn Michaels vs. Undertaker (WWE)
5. ****¼ Hero vs. Hidaka 03.13.10 (Evolve 2)
6. ***¾ Hero vs. Van Dam vs. Strong (PWG)
7. ***½ Anderson vs. Angle (TNA Lockdown)
8. ***½ Kings of Wrestling vs. Briscoes (ROH Big Bang)


----------



## Nervosa

I think its funny that for all the attention ROH gave their version of Richards vs. Omega by calling it Epic Encounter III, they have accidentally turned people on to the better match between the two in another company. 

Richards vs. Omega
PWG As the Worm Turns
****1/2
Pretty awesome story. Omega was always the more athletic guy, but Richards always had the better strategy. Richards has a speed disadvantage early, so he slows Omega down with some good leg work. It wasn't long: but it didn't need to be, since it was not Davey's main strategy, but just a way to slow Omega down. Once he did, the two were on an even level, with Omega's athleticism still giving him an edge. This changed when Davey, without really changing the pace one bit, went after the injured arm that Omega brought into the match. All the counters and supermoves worked perfectly as the match went along: they were just big spots, they each had meaning. However, there was some selling problems for Omega, and both men had a serious problem with their inability to respect the others' biggest moves. Omega countered the Shooting Star Press into armbreaker straight into a cloverleaf, and Richards used an armbar straight after Croyt's wrath. Those two spots, above all, are probably all that kept this from MOTY for me, especially with the excellent story.

I know a list has been requested, here's mine right now:

1.Goto vs. Nakamura NJPW ****3/4
2. Michaels vs. Taker WWE ****3/4
3. Richards vs. Omega PWG ****1/2
4. Akiyama vs. Sasaki NOAH ****1/2
5. Richards vs. Generico ROH ****1/2
6. Shiozaki vs. Sugiura NOAH ****1/2
7. Daniels vs. AJ TNA ****1/2
8. YAMATO vs. CIMA Dragon Gate ****1/2
9. Kings of Wrestling vs. Briscoes ROH ****1/2


----------



## erikstans07

Edge vs. Christian on RAW this week was just amazing. I don't think I've seen a better TV match this year, to be honest.

They took the WWE style match to a whole new level. Granted, they _were_ in Canada and wanted to let them have that match. There was actually a great story in the match. They both know each other so well. Edge went after Christian's bad arm, while they both countered each other's moves in unique ways. No restholds, everything in the match had meaning to it. Definitely a must-see, even if you don't like it and it's just for nostalgic purposes.


----------



## KingCrash

Christian's match with Kofi on Smackdown was almost just as good with the sprint at the finish and got more out of Cody Rhodes then I've seen in a long while the week before that. Glad to see Christian on SD because right now he can have a good match with just about anybody.


----------



## Legend

Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The American Wolves - ROH World Tag Team Titles - From The Ashes - _****1/2_

_Different to their match with the Kings (obviously), but still great. The Wolves are such a good unit. I loved the constant isolation of each Briscoe. Some dubious knee selling aside from Jay, this match is pretty flawless._


----------



## SuperDuperDragon

E&C definitely tore it up, I truly enjoyed it.


----------



## lewieG

WWE has stepped up with a couple of great TV matches in the last week. 

Christian vs Kofi Kingston: ***1/4+ This was really fun to watch, they were a little sloppy in some parts, probably because they haven't wrestled each other before, but it was enjoyable the whole way through and the finishing stretch was fantastic.

Edge vs Christian: ***3/4 I don't care if I'm overrating this one. I'm a huge mark for both, and when I found out this had happened, I couldn't wait, but it truly exceeded my expectations. The arm work was perfect, it was basic, and subtle, but it was something we often don't see done well in WWE. Finishing stretch was awesome here too, and if you give it a few more minutes its easy 4 stars. Hope they get a PPV match, and hopefully a feud (WM27 for the title, let's hope). It really reminded me of the Edge vs Jericho match from WM26 (which I have at ****1/4), with the limb work, the story of them knowing each other well, and still some aura surrounding the spear. 

Hoping to check out some of ROH's Pheonix shows and TNA Sacrifice soon, and looking forward to Over The Limit.


----------



## antoniomare007

*Daisuke Sekimoto vs Kota Ibushi - DDT 5/3/10 (KO-D Title Match)*

Holy Stiffness Batman!. First minutes are kinda slow but the match starts building in intensity ultil Daisuke decided to slap Kota...from then on this 2 when BATSHIT CRAZY, from elbows to stomps to the absolutely brutal headbutts. Man, i whish this went just a little longer with one last Ibushi comeback before getting killed by the champ, but given that Sekimoto had to wrestle a few hours earlier for Big Japan (in Yokohama, against motherfucking Tenryu of all people) i was more than pleased with this.

gonna give it a :faint: :faint: (a.k.a ****1/2 or whatever number of snowflakes you find more suitable )


PS: Sekimoto's reing has been awesome, between his work in DDT and Big Japan he's a serious candidate for WOTY if he keeps this up


----------



## WillTheBloody

antoniomare007 said:


> PS: Sekimoto's reing has been awesome, between his work in DDT and Big Japan he's a serious candidate for WOTY if he keeps this up


Agreed. For King of Trios weekend, Mike Quackenbush decided to book Sekimoto to look like a demigod. He did some of the most insane shit I've ever seen. He was chucking flippy midgets like they insulted his mullet.


----------



## seabs

*Davey Richards vs Kenny Omega - PWG World Championship - PWG As The Worm Turns*
_****1/2_

*Chris Sabin vs Roderick Strong - PWG As The Worm Turns*
_****_


----------



## seancarleton77

antoniomare007 said:


> *Daisuke Sekimoto vs Kota Ibushi - DDT 5/3/10 (KO-D Title Match)*
> 
> Holy Stiffness Batman!. First minutes are kinda slow but the match starts building in intensity ultil Daisuke decided to slap Kota...from then on this 2 when BATSHIT CRAZY, from elbows to stomps to the absolutely brutal headbutts. Man, i whish this went just a little longer with one last Ibushi comeback before getting killed by the champ, but given that Sekimoto had to wrestle a few hours earlier for Big Japan (in Yokohama, against motherfucking Tenryu of all people) i was more than pleased with this.
> 
> gonna give it a :faint: :faint: (a.k.a ****1/2 or whatever number of snowflakes you find more suitable )
> 
> 
> PS: Sekimoto's reing has been awesome, between his work in DDT and Big Japan he's a serious candidate for WOTY if he keeps this up


I must see this match, sounds pretty intense.


----------



## Cleavage

PWG As The Worm Turns - Chris Sabin vs Roderick Strong ****

PWG As The Worm Turns - Chris Hero vs. Alex Shelley ***3/4


----------



## Alan4L

seancarleton77 said:


> I must see this match, sounds pretty intense.



it's friggin awesome


----------



## antoniomare007

seancarleton77 said:


> I must see this match, sounds pretty intense.


it's on Lenny's site :side:


----------



## seancarleton77

As in Lenny & Lodi?I was wondering what happened to that guy!


Roderick Strong vs. Chis Sabin
****


Excalibur's comments on TNA moving to Mondays, Rob Van Dam's band and Roderick doing everything Strong Style were gold!


----------



## kwjr86

Excalibur is probably one of the best commentators around right now.


----------



## jawbreaker

seancarleton77 said:


> Excalibur's comments on TNA moving to Mondays, Rob Van Dam's band and Roderick doing everything Strong Style were gold!


Him and Chucky T doing their Strong impressions was amazing. And I always thought Strong looked (and sorta sounded) like a cheerleader.


----------



## seabs

*Daisuke Sekimoto vs Kota Ibushi - KO-D Openweight Championship - DDT 04.05.2010*
_****1/4+_


----------



## lewieG

PWG As The Worm Turns

Chris Sabin vs Roderick Strong: ****1/4
I'm a huge fan of both, so this was always going to be great, and it was the exact type of match I wanted them to have, and assumed they would - all action, fast paced, stiff strikes and awesome sequences. From their crisp opening chain wrestling to the awesome battle of strikes (kicks by Sabin, chops by Strong), some beautiful counters (the legsweep spot on the ring apron, the rana by Sabin out of the firemans carry, the catch of Sabin's corner kick into a cradle backbreaker to name a few), and the exciting finishing stretch, plus one of the best indy crowds I've ever seen (they were going nuts for everything, no exaggeration) makes for a hell of a match. My only gripe is that it had to end. 

Oh, and Excalibur/Chucky T were hilarious, as PWG commentary always is. The cheerleading, TNA's move to Mondays, RVD's band, the women in the crowd, FRS and the shot at ROH calling Strong's finisher the Gibson Driver, resulting in them calling ROH retarded ...gots, which is the worst kind of ...got according to Excalibur. Seriously funny stuff, which just added to the awesome match.


----------



## RoodyP00

PWG ATWT

Alex Shelley vs Chris Hero : **** 1/4

Chris Sabin vs Roderick Strong: ****

Davey Richards vs Kenny Omega : ****1/2

Generation me vs Taylor/Generico : ****

ATWT awesome PPV. Does anyone prefer Shelley's match over Sabin? Seems like only i do


----------



## That Guy

Sabin/Stron and Shelley/Hero take my vote. I don't watch a lot of those promotions outside WWE and TNA but they really impressed me.


----------



## -GP-

Seabs said:


> *Daisuke Sekimoto vs Kota Ibushi - KO-D Openweight Championship - DDT 04.05.2010*
> _****1/4+_


I think some good ol' Sekimoto brutality is just perfect to get me back on the MOTYC train. Fell off like six months ago...


----------



## seancarleton77

Daisuke Sekimoto vs Kota Ibushi - KO-D Openweight Championship - DDT 04.05.2010
8.9/10


----------



## lewieG

@RoodyPoo

You're the first person I';ve seen to rate Hero/Shelley higher than Sabin/Strong, but I've only seen the latter so I can't comment.

TNA Sacrifice

TNA World Heavyweight Championship - RVD vs AJ Styles: ***1/2
This was moving towards 4 stars IMO until about the last 6-7 minutes where the Lethal stuff happened, and it got quite a bit disjointed, really. Before that I was loving it, high risk stuff, stiff shots, the greatest monkey flip EVER (trust me, you have to see that monkey flip) and Flair going nuts on commentary. Might I also add, this match had that aura to it, the 'big fight feel' as JR would say, and my god was RVD over. The Williams/Kaz and opening 3 way tag matches were also enjoyable.


----------



## Quackendriver

Alex Shelley vs Chris Hero **** 1/4 (Y)


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH - From The Ashes*
ROH World Tag Team Titles - The Briscoes vs. The American Wolves - ****1/4

*DDT - 04.05.2010*
KO-D Openweight Championship - Daisuke Sekimoto vs Kota Ibushi - ****

*Chikara - King Of Trios 2010 Night Two*
Team Big Japan vs. The Future Is Now - ****
The B.D.K. Soldiers vs. The Colony - ****
Team F.I.S.T. vs. Team Osaka Pro - ***3/4


----------



## Saint Dick

Briscoes vs. American Wolves - ROH From The Ashes - ****

Awesome tag action. Had some selling issues though.


----------



## bisquinha

2010-04-04 – NJPW – IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Title: Naomichi Marufuji © vs. Jushin Thunder Liger - ***¾
2010-02-27 – PWG – As the Worm Turns – Roderick Strong vs. Chris Sabin - ***½
2010-02-27 – PWG – As the Worm Turns – Chris Hero vs. Alex Shelley - ****


----------



## Cleavage

ROH From The Ashes - The Briscoes vs. American Wolves ****


----------



## seancarleton77

Best of the Super Jr. XII: Koji Kanemoto vs Kenny Omega ****


----------



## Alan4L

Mochizuki vs. YAMATO ****3/4
YAMATO/KAGETORA/Takagi vs. PAC/Yoshino/Doi ****1/4


----------



## antoniomare007

*the Ending of RAW*

*****

FIVE FUCKING STARS!!!!


----------



## seancarleton77

Mochizuki vs. YAMATO from Dragon Gate Infinity 177 9.8/10

World-1 vs. KAMIKAZE:
Yoshino, Doi & PAC vs. YAMATO, Shingo & KAGETORA 9.4/10 (Better than the Dragon Gate Six Man at Wrestlemania weekend, thanks to Pac & Shingo)


----------



## Alan4L

Yeah man, PAC legit stood straight up on Shingo's shoulders for about 5 seconds. Completely and utterly nuts!


----------



## Caponex75

THAT'S IT! I''m threw with it all......YAMATO is the man and we all need to realize this. If he was the president right now, there would be world peace. Man is so brilliant he can make car out of a couch and a phone. He has took his MOTY spot right next to Taker & HBK if you ask me.


----------



## Devildude

*NOAH 6/6:*

KENTA vs Naomichi Marufuji - *****1/4 - ****1/2*

*KENTA is back baby!*


----------



## RoninTK

Devildude said:


> *NOAH 6/6:*
> 
> KENTA vs Naomichi Marufuji - *****1/4 - ****1/2*
> 
> *KENTA is back baby!*


I agree with that, Great Match!


----------



## KingKicks

Going to have to check out KENTA/Marufuji and some of these DG shows.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Dragon Gate ~ Infinity 177*

*Open the Dream Gate*: YAMATO vs. Masaaki Mochizuki - *****1/2*
Really great match that had a lot more insane stuff than I expected. Great culmination of the Mochi/YAMA feud. Rating would've been even higher had Mochizuki bothered to sell his leg AT ALL. He didn't, but there was so much amazing stuff that I could mostly overlook it. Somewhere in my top five MOTY right now.

Doi, Yoshino, & PAC vs. YAMATO, Shingo & KAGETORA - *****1/4*
As people have said, the match just never stopped going. A few of the near-falls were a little much, but the right guy won and he did so with the right move. The Osaka crowd was hot as hell and everybody brought their A-game. Hope to see more KAMIKAZE vs. WORLD-1 matches before W1 inevitably breaks up.


----------



## Alan4L

I'd go ****1/2. Awesome match. The boy is back!


----------



## TheAce

Man, I have SO much wrestling to watch, lol.

DG Osaka show, KENTA vs Fuji, all the Super J stuff after the June 1st show, Night 2 and 3 of KOT, ROH From The Ashes....


----------



## coug

Dragon Gate Infinity #177

Yamato vs Masaaki Mochizuki - ****1/2
Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino & PAC vs YAMATO, Shingo & KAGETORA - ****

NOAH 6/6

KENTA vs Naomichi Marufuji - ****1/2


----------



## lewieG

Finally got around to watching this.

ROH The Big Bang - Tyler Black vs Austin Aries vs Roderick Strong: ****1/4 - ****1/2

Great action, great storytelling, only problem was the finish which was anticlimactic, everything else was gold. Better than the KOW vs Briscoes tag which I originally had at 4 and 1/2, but now have at ****-****1/4


----------



## Klebold

Kurt Angle vs Kazarian - **** 1/4 - TNA Slammiversary 2010

(I take it this thread is not just indy)


----------



## USAUSA1

Like Meltzer said, it was a typical Kurt Angle match. No drama and the other guy just end up as an after thought. 

La Park vs. La Parka at Triplemania. I love it, I felt the anger La Park was dishing out.


----------



## seabs

*YAMATO vs Masaaki Mochizuki - Dragon Gate 13.05.2010*
_****_

*Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino & PAC vs YAMATO, SHINGO & KAGETORA - Dragon Gate 28.05.2010*
_***3/4_


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

Angle vs Kazarian - **** 1/4 - TNA Slammiversary 2010


----------



## kingofkings86

Someone can tell me which are the best japanese matches in 2010?


----------



## Devildude

kingofkings86 said:


> Someone can tell me which are the best japanese matches in 2010?


Check Seabs' 2010 MOTYC megapost in the multimedia section, he has most of the really good puro matches up there.


----------



## bisquinha

2010-02-07 – BattlARTS - Katsumi Usuda & Yuta Yoshikawa vs. Ikuto Hidaka & Munenori Sawa - ****
2010-06-06 - NOAH - GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title Contendership – KENTA vs. Naomichi Marufuji - ****


----------



## PWG Six

Kurt Angle vs Kaz (Slammiversary 2010) - ***3/4 - ****


----------



## Mr.Wrestling

Katsumi Usuda & Yuta Yoshikawa vs. Ikuto Hidaka & Munenori Sawa ****1/2
Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Kota Ibushi ****1/2


----------



## mikytarsend

El generico vs Roderick Strong 8/10


----------



## Nervosa

My Japanese MOTYs so far

Goto vs. Nakamura ****3/4
Shiozaki vs. Sugiura ****1/2
YAMATO vs. CIMA ****1/2
Liger vs. Marufuji ****1/2
Akiyama vs. Sasaki ****1/2
Mochizuki vs. YAMATO ****1/2

I continue to be staggered by how little attention the awesomeness of Goto/Nakamura has gotten.

In general, people don't understand how good Shinsuke really is.


----------



## rafz

last stuff i wacthed:

KENTA vs. Naomichi Marufuji - NOAH Navigation with Breeze 06/06 - ****1/2
La Sombra vs. Davey Richards - NJPW Best of the Super Jr. XII - ****
Kota Ibushi vs. La Sombra - NJPW Best of the Super Jr. XII - ****


----------



## seancarleton77

PWG Titanica 

Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong 9.8/10

Generation Me vs. The Briscoes 9.3/10


----------



## seabs

*Davey Richards vs Roderick Strong - PWG World Championship - PWG Titannica*
_****1/4+_

*Young Bucks vs Briscoes - PWG World Tag Team Championships - PWG Titannica*
_****1/4_


----------



## seancarleton77

Best of the Super Juniors

Davey Richards vs. Prince Devitt - it looked more like Dynamite Kid vs. Owen Hart, those guys wrestled Stampede-Japanese style ***3/4.

Fujita Hayato vs. Koji Kanemoto - At times this resembled the Korean Zombie vs. Leonard Garcia fight in that the striking had me saying "ohh shit" a few times. ****


----------



## kwjr86

ROH Pick Your Poison: Roderick Strong vs. El Generico: ****


----------



## -Mystery-

Holy shit. Generico & Cabana vs. Steen & Corino. Holy shit.


----------



## jawbreaker

How does it stack up to Steenerico vs. Briscoes from DBD V?

EDIT:

Davey Richards (c) vs. Roderick Strong, PWG Titannica - ****1/2

There wasn't much of a story (literally like thirty seconds of knee work by Davey), and it kinda went into overkill territory, but god damn if you like workrate, counter wrestling, nearfalls, and stiffness, all while still maintaining a logical framework then this is about as good as you can get. Seriously some of the best wrestling I've seen in a long time, and if it had been a bit shorter and had dealt more seriously with the knee work it would be even higher.

As it is it's now my current MOTY. Yes, something has finally beaten TJP vs. Sawa.


----------



## Spartanlax

Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards- fifty million stars. Jesus christ.


----------



## Caponex75

Goodness......I feel like calling my Mom and telling her I love her after that match. I was a 100% positive the main event was goona suck after that spectacular tag title match but boy was I wrong.


----------



## lewieG

Davey Richards vs Tyler Black: Pardon my French but 5 FUCKING STARS. That is all.

Oh, and Steen vs Generico was 4 stars, Daniels vs Omega 4 and 1/4 and KOW vs Briscoes 4 and 1/4 as well IMO.


----------



## Nervosa

I'll go ahead and put Tyler vs. Davey on here at ****1/2. Maybe higher on rewatch, but I doubt it. Loved Tyler's innovation with new moves (reverse rana, Rubik's cube) and re-upped versions of old moves( Paroxysm to the floor, hangman's double stomp to the apron), leading to the AWESOME wrist clutch GLG. Davey's legwork, comeback, and tenacity were off the charts. I think people may also be missing how well Tyler seemed to sell here, as well. Hagadorn's interference and the botched bucklebomb each take away a quarter star from a 5 star match's worth of action.


----------



## jawbreaker

I have it at ****3/4. The Hagadorn interference seemed really gimmicky and out of place (which is a lot better than "match-killing"), but otherwise it was damn near perfect, I didn't even mind the one botch. The Cloverleaf nearfall was one of the best nearfalls I've ever seen.


----------



## rafz

DGUSA Mercury Rising
CIMA, Dragon Kid & Gamma vs. BxB Hulk, Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino - ****1/4

i'm not a huge fan of spotfest matches but this one was really good.

NJPW Best of the Super Jr. XII
Davey Richards vs. Prince Devitt (First Round) - ****
Prince Devitt vs. Kota Ibushi (Final) - ****

wondering if Ibushi was not injured we could have a match a little bit longer, but was great anyway.


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

Steen vs. Generico - ****
Daniels vs. Omega - around ***3/4
Kings of Wrestling vs. Briscoes - ****1/4
Black vs. Richards - *****.

I do have to watch it on a TV before being completely sure that it's 5 stars, though.


----------



## TelkEvolon

Daniels vs Omega ****
Briscoes vs KoW ****1/4
Black vs Richards **** 3/4


----------



## CM Skittle

Davey vs. Tyler Black - *****


----------



## Chismo

Tyler Black vs Davey Richards ******* (MOTY)


----------



## seancarleton77

Show of the year!!!! I'll have full reviews up on second view but I've got nothing really under 3 stars.


----------



## TheAce

> Daniels vs Omega ****
> Briscoes vs KoW ****1/4
> Black vs Richards **** 3/4


That's what I have these at as well!


----------



## Firebrand45

First ROH show I've ordered (on a whim at that) and I'm hooked. Show was weak in the beginning, but the last three matches MORE than made up for that.


----------



## lewieG

Firebrand45 said:


> First ROH show I've ordered (on a whim at that) and I'm hooked. Show was weak in the beginning, but the last three matches MORE than made up for that.


Weak in the beginning? I'll agree that the first half was really nothing special, but Steen vs Generico was a fantastic match, the tag match was fun, and the Aries vs Delirious and Gauntlet matches were nothing special, but I wouldn't call it weak. Nitpicking, I know, but it's not like it was bad or anything.


----------



## Caponex75

After re-watching it, I'm sure that Richards vs. Black can cure AIDS


----------



## kwjr86

ROH: Death before Dishonor VIII: Kevin Steen vs. El Generico: ****1/4
ROH: Death before Dishonor VIII: Christopher Daniels vs. Kenny Omega ****1/4
ROH: Death before Dishonor VIII: Kings of Wrestling vs. The Briscoes ****1/4
ROH: Death before Dishonor VIII: Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards: *****

PWG Titanica: The Briscoes vs. The Young Bucks: ****
PWG Titanica: Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards: ****¼

ROH Pick Your Poison: Kenny King vs. Tyler Black: ***½ 
ROH Pick Your Poison: Roderick Strong vs. El Generico: ****

ROH Bitter Friends Stiffer Enemies 2: Chris Hero vs. Tyler Black: ****
ROH Bitter Friends Stiffer Enemies 2: Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards ****¼
ROH Bitter Friends Stiffer Enemies 2: Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs. El Generico & Colt Cabana: ****¼


----------



## Mr.Wrestling

Kevin Steen vs El Generico: ****
Kenny Omega vs Daniels: ****1/4
KOW vs The Briscoes: ****1/2
Tyler Black vs Davey Richards: *****

Kenta vs Marufugi: ****


----------



## Nervosa

KENTA vs. Marufuji
****1/4
Ok so.....the leg selling is a problem. Of course it is...its becoming like, the backbone of every KENTA match. But unlike a lot of others where this was a problem, I understand it more here. The story of the match was from the durability standpoint. KENTA no-selling, in a lot of ways, was him surviving. I will say that besides his triple runs in the corner, I don't think the problem is as bad as people are saying, espeically if you buy into the 'new age selling' idea. The action, of course, was incredible, and the crowd rallied behind KENTA and made him pretty inspiring to watch. Marufuji's strategy was very well done here, in that almost every offensive spurt he got was a result of slowing KENTA down due to the legwork. While KENTA could sold his speed disadvantage more, you got the impression that Marufuji was able to stay 1 step ahead in every move exchange, largely due to the legwork.For me, the action and the furthering of the rivalry was good enough to push this up to ****1/4.


----------



## EA_GUY

As the Worm Turns: Kenny Omega vs. Davey Richards ****1/2
Epic Encounter III: Kenny Omega vs. Davey Richards ****1/4

These matches are very similiar. They do the same spots in both matches. They are great but I wouldn't watch these back to back.


----------



## black_napalm

EA_GUY said:


> As the Worm Turns: Kenny Omega vs. Davey Richards ****1/2
> Epic Encounter III: Kenny Omega vs. Davey Richards ****1/4
> 
> These matches are very similiar. They do the same spots in both matches. They are great but I wouldn't watch these back to back.


i concur. lots of ROH love in here. i'd have to think more about a top 5-10, but currently:

1) tyler vs. black - DBD VIII **** 3/4
2) hbk vs. taker - WM 26 **** 3/8

need to watch more chikara and i haven't paid much attention to tna this year so...


----------



## seancarleton77

NJPW - BOSJ: Prince Devitt vs. Kota Ibushi 9/10


----------



## Bubz

OK, i just watched the replay of DBD. I avoided spoilers for 2 days!!!



HOLY SHIT! I dont want to over sell this, but Tyler vs Davey was FUCKING AMAZING!!!

Best match of the year. Better than Anything ROH has done for years or any other company for that matter.

*****

also Briscoes vs Kings was insane, ****1/2

Steen vs Generico, was awesome. Has there ever been a better opener than that? ****1/4

Daniels vs Omega, ****

What a show!


----------



## jawbreaker

Every time somebody rates Steen vs. Generico at four stars or higher, I die a little inside. I can't remember being more disappointed in a match.


----------



## CM Skittle

I don't think anyone expected it to be a classic match, it was obvious to most people that it wasn't going to the blow off to their feud they were just building it up more. The feud ending match will probably be at Final Battle 2010 or something


----------



## Alan4L

Ibushi vs. Devitt from 6/13 was a special SPECIAL match.


----------



## jawbreaker

CM Skittle said:


> I don't think anyone expected it to be a classic match, it was obvious to most people that it wasn't going to the blow off to their feud they were just building it up more. The feud ending match will probably be at Final Battle 2010 or something


It didn't build it up more, it detracted from it. It was like a scaled-up version of a Steen or Generico singles match. Seriously, watch the BFSE 2 streetfight and then try and get excited about a standard wrestling match between them. Steen showed approximately the same level of emotion wrestling Generico as he did Player Dos. It shouldn't have been booked the way it was, and it probably shouldn't have been booked at all in all honesty.


----------



## Sephiroth

Stop trying to argue with CM Skittle, you should know better than that.


----------



## CM Skittle

WHAT is your problem Sephy?? You used to be nice but you've had a stick up your butt about me for the longest time.



jawbreaker said:


> It didn't build it up more, it detracted from it. It was like a scaled-up version of a Steen or Generico singles match. Seriously, watch the BFSE 2 streetfight and then try and get excited about a standard wrestling match between them. Steen showed approximately the same level of emotion wrestling Generico as he did Player Dos. It shouldn't have been booked the way it was, and it probably shouldn't have been booked at all in all honesty.


There's a few reasons I disagree with this

1) Obviously the street fight was going to be more violent, first of all it was NO DQ so they could kill each other without having to worried about being DQed. Of course a match with barbed wire and broken glass is going to be more violent than a straight wrestling match.

2) Sorry if I'm remembering wrong but I'm pretty sure the street fight was the first time Generico and Steen were in a match together since their feud started. Generico had finally snapped at Big Bang and attacked Steen for the first time. El Generico finally got a chance to get him in a match and all of that anger that had built up since Final Battle came out in that match.

3) It's not like they started the DBD match by chain wrestling for 10 minutes, they still showed a lot of hatred for each other. The match started off with them punching each other in the face! They used the ring apron, the guard rail, basically anything they could use without being disqualified. They beat the heck out of each other so I don't know why people are trying to act like they put on a technical wrestling match or something, it was definitely a hate filled brawl, just because they didn't get themselves DQed in the first minute doesn't mean there was no hatred in the match. 

4) Not to mention that for Kevin Steen this WHOLE feud since the beginning has been more about mind games than physical violence. It makes sense that getting the pin over Generico meant more to him than just beating on him and getting himself disqualified. I've seen people complain about Steen going for the pin after the package piledriver but for anyone who has followed the feud from the beginning it makes perfect sense.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Everyone's problem with you is your fucking transparency. You're a god awful troll.


----------



## Platt

Can we keep the insult to rants please.


----------



## EA_GUY

ROH

Bitter Friends Stiffer Enemies II: Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong ****1/4
Bitter Friends Stiffer Enemies II: Tyler Black vs. Chris Hero ****
Bitter Friends Stiffer Enemies II: Colt Cabana & El Generico vs. Kevin Steen & Steve Corino ***1/2-***3/4


----------



## Nervosa

CM Skittle said:


> WHAT is your problem Sephy?? You used to be nice but you've had a stick up your butt about me for the longest time.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a few reasons I disagree with this
> 
> 1) Obviously the street fight was going to be more violent, first of all it was NO DQ so they could kill each other without having to worried about being DQed. Of course a match with barbed wire and broken glass is going to be more violent than a straight wrestling match.
> 
> 2) Sorry if I'm remembering wrong but I'm pretty sure the street fight was the first time Generico and Steen were in a match together since their feud started. Generico had finally snapped at Big Bang and attacked Steen for the first time. El Generico finally got a chance to get him in a match and all of that anger that had built up since Final Battle came out in that match.
> 
> 3) It's not like they started the DBD match by chain wrestling for 10 minutes, they still showed a lot of hatred for each other. The match started off with them punching each other in the face! They used the ring apron, the guard rail, basically anything they could use without being disqualified. They beat the heck out of each other so I don't know why people are trying to act like they put on a technical wrestling match or something, it was definitely a hate filled brawl, just because they didn't get themselves DQed in the first minute doesn't mean there was no hatred in the match.
> 
> 4) Not to mention that for Kevin Steen this WHOLE feud since the beginning has been more about mind games than physical violence. It makes sense that getting the pin over Generico meant more to him than just beating on him and getting himself disqualified. I've seen people complain about Steen going for the pin after the package piledriver but for anyone who has followed the feud from the beginning it makes perfect sense.



As hard as it is to resist telling CM Skittle exactly why no one likes her, I will respect Platt's wishes....because it's Platt. 

I should begin by saying I am happy that Skittle is actually using logic and detailed reasons to support her points for once. Better late than never, even if they are way off.

1. You, again, are missing the point. Jaws is saying that said match actually had some intensity and hatred, whereas there was no evident emotion at all in their DBD match. Yes, the latest match didn't have a hardcore stipulation, but you don't need one in order to project hatred, or at least dislike.

2. Yes, they were in a match together before at Big Bang, but I don't blame you for not remembering it since 1.) It sucked and 2.) they didn't interact much. Even if he did 'get all his hatred out' at BFSE (which, in general, is a pretty bad excuse) it doesn't excuse the fact after the first two minutes of punches, Generico didn't show ANY hatred at all at DBD. Seriously, it was a fun athletic match, but there was no story, and neither man wrestled as if the two had been feuding all year or even at all. 

3. No, they didn't start by chain wrestling, but its as I said before: neither man looked like they wanted revenge, or to hurt the other guy. Both guys just looked like they wanted to win a normal wrestling match. Which is fine.......if they aren't embroiled in the 'backbone feud' of the company. How is using the ring apron and guardrail indicative of hatred? If that's true, every ring of Honor competitor hates every single other competitor. (I can see why you might make this mistake with the convolution of the booking lately, but it really nullifies your point.) You're really jumping to conclusions by saying Jaws and I are implying that they should have done something to get DQ'd early: because we're not saying that at all. We're saying that there should have been some kind of story, or some kind of hatred projected in the match. Sadly, there wasn't....at all.

4. Yes, Kevin Steen has been focused on mind games: but not 100%, especially since Generico worked up the nerve to fight back. Let us not forget, lately all of his promos have been focusing on the fact that he wants to kill Generico dead. Yet when he gets him in the ring......he just wrestles him like any other opponent. Hell, I felt more heat in his match with Kenny Omega than here. No, it doesn't make sense that a pin means more than injuring him when all he's talked about for weeks is killing him. 

All in all, I'm with Jaws. Good little match: but ridiculous to call it 4 stars. I think people are giving this 4 stars the same reason they are giving Tyler/Davey 5: Roh has been bad for so long that when they finally get their act together, people over-exaggerate the quality. When you've been starved a long time, even the moldiest bread takes like baklava. Like I said, ROH should be proud of this show, but they shouldn't be so proud that they avoid the glaring problems keeping them from their potential.


----------



## Blacksford

Well, I saw the Ibushi vs Devitt Super Juniors finals, and it felt underwhelming... Ibushi seems to have been legitimately injured after the 450, but even before that, I was never really into the match. Am I the only one? :/


----------



## Bubz

All in all, I'm with Jaws. Good little match: but ridiculous to call it 4 stars. I


> think people are giving this 4 stars the same reason they are giving Tyler/Davey 5: Roh has been bad for so long that when they finally get their act together, people over-exaggerate the quality. When you've been starved a long time, even the moldiest bread takes like baklava. Like I said, ROH should be proud of this show, but they shouldn't be so proud that they avoid the glaring problems keeping them from their potential.


Ok, so your saying people only gave Tyler/Davey 5 stars because of ROH's recent state? I'm sorry but thats just silly.

For one i think ROH has been decent recently, and secondly, that match is brilliant by any standard.


----------



## Nervosa

bubz123 said:


> Ok, so your saying people only gave Tyler/Davey 5 stars because of ROH's recent state? I'm sorry but thats just silly.
> 
> For one i think ROH has been decent recently, and secondly, that match is brilliant by any standard.


Brilliant, absolutely. ****3/4 stars may be higher than I initially gave it, but fine, I can go along with that. 

But five? Giving a match like this five stars can only be done by blatantly ignoring a very obvious botch in the failed bucklebomb where Tyler decided pulling his tights up was more important than letting the move go through. For the sake of argument, I won't even bring up how pointless and detrimental the Hagadorn run-in was, because honestly, even if they chose to skip this idiotic booking blunder, the bucklebomb botch (which, admittedly, was saved rather nicely) is enough to cost this match anything resembling a perfect rating.

For me, it's like Taker/Michaels from WM 25. Unquestionably a great match, but the fact remains that the only way you can possibly give it five stars is if you chose to completely ignore obvious and blatant botches.

Yes, me sayign people are only giving this match 5 stars to make up for ROH's current state is probably a bit of an exaggeration, but I really don't have any explanation for this strange phenomenon in the wrestling review universe where people just act like botches never even happened in their considerations of matches. honestly, its just the first thing that came to my mind, and the only reason I can think of to exaggerate the quality of both the opening and closing matches of DBD VIII.

Yes, Black/Richards was dramatic, exciting, athletic, enthralling, and had a great story with awesome moves. But five stars means perfect and a botch means imperfection.


----------



## Mr.Wrestling

But there was a reason for the Hagadorn run in, it established that Davey is a solid tweener who wont resolve to cheating tactics during a world title match. Also it set up a future feud between the American Wolves and the KOW


----------



## PWG Six

Nervosa said:


> Brilliant, absolutely. ****3/4 stars may be higher than I initially gave it, but fine, I can go along with that.
> 
> But five? Giving a match like this five stars can only be done by blatantly ignoring a very obvious botch in the failed bucklebomb where Tyler decided pulling his tights up was more important than letting the move go through. For the sake of argument, I won't even bring up how pointless and detrimental the Hagadorn run-in was, because honestly, even if they chose to skip this idiotic booking blunder, the bucklebomb botch (which, admittedly, was saved rather nicely) is enough to cost this match anything resembling a perfect rating.
> 
> For me, it's like Taker/Michaels from WM 25. Unquestionably a great match, but the fact remains that the only way you can possibly give it five stars is if you chose to completely ignore obvious and blatant botches.
> 
> Yes, me sayign people are only giving this match 5 stars to make up for ROH's current state is probably a bit of an exaggeration, but I really don't have any explanation for this strange phenomenon in the wrestling review universe where people just act like botches never even happened in their considerations of matches. honestly, its just the first thing that came to my mind, and the only reason I can think of to exaggerate the quality of both the opening and closing matches of DBD VIII.
> 
> Yes, Black/Richards was dramatic, exciting, athletic, enthralling, and had a great story with awesome moves. But five stars means perfect and a botch means imperfection.


You are taking the whole rating thing way too seriously.


----------



## KingCrash

Finally saw DBD VIII

Kevin Steen vs. El Generico - ***3/4
The match itself was very good, but they did seem to put themselves in a corner with a regular singles match after all the bloodshed before. Reminds me of last year's Steenerico/Wolves feud where they killed each other constantly, but in the middle of the feud there was a random Submission match thrown in. I know Steen teased a bit it was going to be more of a match then a fight, but if they are teasing a title match maybe they should have put that shot on line to at least explain why they were having a match instead of just killing each other. That said, still love the feud and intermission was fantastic.

Kenny Omega vs. Christopher Daniels - ****
I expected a nice match form these two, but not this good. 

Kings of Wrestling vs. The Briscoes - ****1/2
Bloody brawl that was different then their first title match and had the kind of hatred that Steen/Generico should have had (unless booked differently).

Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards - ****3/4
Absolutely great match, feels like Tyler's reign actually has some traction now.


----------



## lewieG

Yeah, the buckle bomb botch wasn't great, and I noticed it, I immediately went back to marking out when Davey went 'Oh shit, can't lift him up, I'll kick him a bit and try again' and unloaded with about a dozen Kawada short kicks and then hit the buckle bomb because Tyler was too dazed to counter by moving his weight.


----------



## Nervosa

Mr.Wrestling said:


> But there was a reason for the Hagadorn run in, it established that Davey is a solid tweener who wont resolve to cheating tactics during a world title match. Also it set up a future feud between the American Wolves and the KOW


Who cares if there was a reason? It ruined the quality of the match.

Once again, there is this false theory going around that run-ins and bad finishes are the only way to a story across. The old ROH showed us that you can build up stories without compromising matches. Aries/Richards from last year set Richards up a tweener infinitely more than this did. As for the feud: there are a zillion better ways to start it then a run-in on a franchise main event. 

Like I said, Jaws has convinced me that the Hagadorn run-in wasn't an abomination, but it was still pointless, and a huge pause in the action that made the once raucous crowd go completely quiet. Listen again: it totally ruins the momentum of the match. It was a bad decision that should have been saved for HDNET tapings: instead it is another flaw in this match.


----------



## Bubz

I honestly didnt mind the hagadorn thing, in fact i quite liked it, it showed us that Davey wanted to win fair and square, and it also gave Davey a reason to have the chair in his hand for Tyler to kick it in his face, showing that Tyler would do anything to beat Davey. This advanced Tylers character IMO (the whole match did actually) Tyler needs to keep this aggresion he showed in this match from now on.

And yes the buckle bomb thing was botched but it honestly again didnt take anything away from the match, mostly due to how well Davey reacted to it.

I remember most people gave Davey/KENTA ***** but the end of that match hurt it alot more than the botch in this match IMO.


----------



## lewieG

Nervosa said:


> Who cares if there was a reason? *It ruined the quality of the match.*
> Once again, there is this false theory going around that run-ins and bad finishes are the only way to a story across. The old ROH showed us that you can build up stories without compromising matches. Aries/Richards from last year set Richards up a tweener infinitely more than this did. As for the feud: there are a zillion better ways to start it then a run-in on a franchise main event.
> 
> Like I said, Jaws has convinced me that the Hagadorn run-in wasn't an abomination, but it was still pointless, and a huge pause in the action that made the once raucous crowd go completely quiet. Listen again: it totally ruins the momentum of the match. It was a bad decision that should have been saved for HDNET tapings: instead it is another flaw in this match.


Did it really ruin the quality of the match? Does it really take away from the incredible match they had that much that it ruined it?


----------



## bisquinha

WWE Fatal 4 Way - Chris Jericho vs. Evan Bourne - ****


----------



## seancarleton77

Davey vs. Tyler > KENTA vs. Davey


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I'm sorry but I've only seen Death Before Dishonor from ROH this year and I don't watch Dragon Gate or any other promotions aside from WWE and TNA as far as modern wrestling goes. I wished I could tell you about Japan, CMLL, and all over the world but I can't, so here it goes for what I've seen from mainstream wrestling. I've watched every WWE and TNA ppv this year.

1. Davey Richards vs. Tyler Black Death Before Dishonor VIII *****
2. Shawn Michaels vs. The Undertaker Wrestlemania 26 **** 3/4
3. Kings of Wrestling vs. Briscoe Brothers Death Before Dishonor VIII **** 1/2
4. Kurt Angle vs. Mr. Anderson Lockdown **** 1/2
5. Kurt Angle vs. AJ Styles January 4th Live Impact **** 1/2
6. Evan Bourne vs. Chris Jericho Fatal Four Way **** 1/4
7. Kurt Angle vs. AJ Styles Genesis **** 1/4
8. Christian vs. Edge WWE Raw Draft Lottery ****
9. Kurt Angle vs. Kazarian ****
10. Kenny Omega vs. Christopher Daniels ****


----------



## rafz

ROH Epic Encounter III
Kenny Omega vs. Davey Richards - ****1/4
El Generico vs. Chris Hero - ***3/4

ROH Big Bang
Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe - ****1/2
Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong - ****1/4

WWE Fatal 4-Way
Chris Jericho vs. Evan Bourne - ****

PWG As The Worm Turns
Alex Shelley vs. Chris Hero - ****1/4


----------



## Nervosa

lewieG said:


> Did it really ruin the quality of the match? Does it really take away from the incredible match they had that much that it ruined it?


I know I'm one of the last people who still does this, but for me, five stars means perfect. It means that there can be NOTHING in the match that would have been better left out. The fact is, the match would have been infinitely better if Hagadorn was left out. 

When I say 'ruined' I mean something happened in the match that kept it from even being in consideration for five stars. Let me reiterate that I really loved the match, but the fact is, it would have been better without the run-in. As Jaws has said, Hagadorn's run-in was completely out of place, and disrupted the flow of the match. The pace Tyler and Davey were running was so amazing that as soon as you see Hagadorn walk out, you immediately stop thinking about the action and start wondering what kind of angle is being thrown in. Thankfully ROH didn't do anything too detrimental, but it still diminished the quality significantly. I will once again point to the crowd and how dead silent they were following the incident, completely ruining the flow of the match. Again, had this not happened, the pace could have kept going, and made the match better.

And right there is the point: if you can ever say 'it would be better if they had done this...' the match is probably not five stars.


----------



## lewieG

Okay, I do see your point. It did feel a little bit out of place, and did slow down the match for a moment. So it shouldn't have been done. But as soon as Tyler kicked that chair into his face, I was back into it. And it definately made me hate Hagadorn.


----------



## Bubz

> Okay, I do see your point. It did feel a little bit out of place, and did slow down the match for a moment. So it shouldn't have been done. But as soon as Tyler kicked that chair into his face, I was back into it. And it definately made me hate Hagadorn.


Yeah i agree with this, when he came out i didnt know what he was going to do, but i thought Davey telling him to piss off basically, and then tyler taking advantage of the situation was a great touch in developing the match from then on, Tyler just couldnt get it done so he resorted to kicking the chair in Daveys face.

Another thing that i thought was brilliant was after the chair incident, Davey made it back up to the apron and Tyler again tried something drastic to keep Davey down with the move off the apron, and when he still made it back into the ring Tyler asked the ref and he even looked at the crowd and motioned as if to say "What the F can i do to beat him?"

Just a classic match IMO


----------



## TheUnholyDragon

I can't possibly imagine Tyler Black in a ***** match. He's just...not very good. And Davey isn't exactly the guy to carry him.

Maybe there was a miracle in RoH, but on paper this looks like a heavily overrated match...but then, that's been much of Black's career.


----------



## smitlick

TheUnholyDragon said:


> I can't possibly imagine Tyler Black in a ***** match. He's just...not very good. And Davey isn't exactly the guy to carry him.
> 
> Maybe there was a miracle in RoH, but on paper this looks like a heavily overrated match...but then, that's been much of Black's career.


Maybe you should watch the match instead of rating something you've not seen?


ROH - So-Cal Showdown
Bucks/Briscoes vs KOW/Wolves
****


----------



## Kapone89

Gonna throw this in here.
*IWRG 02.07.2010*
Cage match
Dr. Cerebro & Black Terry vs El Hijo del Diablo & ****** Loco - ****1/4


----------



## jawbreaker

TheUnholyDragon said:


> I can't possibly imagine Tyler Black in a ***** match. He's just...not very good. And Davey isn't exactly the guy to carry him.
> 
> Maybe there was a miracle in RoH, but on paper this looks like a heavily overrated match...but then, that's been much of Black's career.


I've already rated one match with Black and Davey 5*. This one got ****3/4, only due to some gimmicky interference. I could also see detracting for the one big botch, but I thought they covered it well enough that I'm not going to detract for it.


----------



## Nervosa

Tyler Black is basically exactly like RVD back when he was at his best. They are both incredibly athletic, and get over on their athleticism, but they have no idea how to use their athleticism to tell the story. People think they are amazing not because they are great wrestlers, but because they are innovative. That said, when Tyler is in the ring with a good storyteller, they often raise his game. His match with Nigel was awesome, as was his part in the 4 way title match at DBD VI. I understand feeling Tyler is overrated, but its also not surprising to see him have matches close to five stars.


----------



## Caponex75

Not really. RVD totally fucking sucks while Tyler doesn't. Big difference.


----------



## Nervosa

Caponex75 said:


> Not really. RVD totally fucking sucks while Tyler doesn't. Big difference.


At the current time, that's absolutely true. But what I originally posted is that current Tyler was like RVD when he was at his best, and both REALLY need a good storyteller as an opponent to get anything decent across.


----------



## Spinone

My top matches of 2010

Angle Vs AJ (Impact 04/01)
Taker/HBK (WM 26)
Guns/Gen Me (Destination X)
Davey/King, Briscoes/KOW and Tyler/Aries/Strong from The Big Bang


----------



## lewieG

smitlick said:


> *Maybe you should watch the match instead of rating something you've not seen?*
> 
> 
> ROH - So-Cal Showdown
> Bucks/Briscoes vs KOW/Wolves
> ****


Amen to that.


----------



## seabs

*Am I the only one who thought the Richards/La Sombra tag was better than the BOSJ Final from the same show? ***3/4 on the tag btw.*


----------



## dele3344

A few BJW ratings

Yuko Miyamoto vs Isami Kodaka (Glass & Indian Strap death match) - *** - Miyamoto delivers perhaps the sickest FTD's I've ever seen.

Kasai/Numazawa vs Sekimoto/Y. Sasaki - ****

Kasai/Gage/Hyde vs Numazawa/Takeda/Isami (Razor match) - ** 1/2

Yuko Miyamoto vs Ryuji Ito (Cage and 200 light tubes) - *** 1/4

Sekimoto vs Iibushi - **** 1/4


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - 8th Anniversary Show*
Davey vs Generico ***3/4-****
Aries vs Black - ****

*PWG - As The Worm Turns*
Omega vs Davey ****1/4


----------



## erikstans07

Just watched Davey vs. Tyler from DBD VIII. Didn't see this "botched bucklebomb" everyone's talking about. All 3 or 4 of them were executed without a botch. Also, the Hagadorn run-in didn't take anything away from the match, despite what some people say. He didn't attack anyone and all that came out of it was a super kick to Davey with a chair in front of his face.


----------



## Nervosa

erikstans07 said:


> Just watched Davey vs. Tyler from DBD VIII. Didn't see this "botched bucklebomb" everyone's talking about. All 3 or 4 of them were executed without a botch. Also, the Hagadorn run-in didn't take anything away from the match, despite what some people say. He didn't attack anyone and all that came out of it was a super kick to Davey with a chair in front of his face.


The botch is definitely there. It's when Davey was trying to do it to Tyler, and Tyler kinda stays down because his tights are slipping and he wants to adjust it. Very noticeable pause in what they were trying to do, and its pretty clear something went wrong.

I understand that I am a purist in terms of letting a big match be free of run-ins, but seriously, just listen to the crowd. They go from molten to silent after the whole Hagadorn scene.


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

Nervosa said:


> The botch is definitely there. It's when Davey was trying to do it to Tyler, and Tyler kinda stays down because his tights are slipping and he wants to adjust it. Very noticeable pause in what they were trying to do, and its pretty clear something went wrong.
> 
> I understand that I am a purist in terms of letting a big match be free of run-ins, but seriously, just listen to the crowd. They go from molten to silent after the whole Hagadorn scene.


Being as I was there live and front row, I would just like to say that I didn't think it took anything away from the match. As a matter of fact, it added to it as it made many around me think that because he was "beating the odds" and looking like a hero, that he was taking the belt.

Also, I wouldn't call the bucklebomb a botch but that's just me. But yeah, I've watched it three times -- live and twice on gofightlive.tv and I believe it's a ***** match. Everyone knows star ratings are subjective so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Nervosa

sXsCanadianFansXs said:


> Being as I was there live and front row, I would just like to say that I didn't think it took anything away from the match. As a matter of fact, it added to it as it made many around me think that because he was "beating the odds" and looking like a hero, that he was taking the belt.
> 
> Also, I wouldn't call the bucklebomb a botch but that's just me. But yeah, I've watched it three times -- live and twice on gofightlive.tv and I believe it's a ***** match. Everyone knows star ratings are subjective so it doesn't really matter.


Let me first point out that without the botch and the run-in that ruined the momentum and the crowd involvement, I would have probably gone five on this.

However, I still say that even if you think that the run in 'didn't take away' from the match, (and in my opinion, it did) that doesn't change how unnecessary it was. Davey didn't need much help getting people to think he was winning: he was doing that just fine with his wrestling and storytelling. Again, you have to ask, would the match have been better without Hagadorn's spot? I think it obviously would have, especially in terms of the crowd's involvement. For me, when you there's anything in a match that they would have been better off skipping, that means it's imperfect, and therefore not five stars. 

I also don't see how you can deny that it was a botch. Due to poor execution of a spot, they had to reset and do it again. That's a botch.

Of course you're right in the end, everything is subjective, but when five stars means perfect, I am just trying to see how people are choosing to overlook what I consider to be unignorable flaws.


----------



## silver kyle

Just out of curiosity which matches have you given 5 stars?


----------



## Nervosa

A lot of puro stuff, the big Kawada/Taue vs. Kobashi/Misawa comes to mind, at least two of the Misawa/Kobashi matches, definitely Kawada/Misawa 94 and Misawa/Tsuruta. 

As far as recent matches, I gave it for Nigel/Dragon at Unified, Dragon/KENTA from Driven, and the first Briscoes/MCMG match. Also, and this is the one most of you could probably bust me on: I gave five stars to Marufuji vs. Kondo two years ago. (Braces for impact)

There are others, but these are the first that come to my mind.


----------



## seancarleton77

Nervosa said:


> A lot of puro stuff, the big Kawada/Taue vs. Kobashi/Misawa comes to mind, at least two of the Misawa/Kobashi matches, definitely Kawada/Misawa 94 and Misawa/Tsuruta.
> 
> As far as recent matches, I gave it for Nigel/Dragon at Unified, Dragon/KENTA from Driven, and the first *Briscoes/MCMG* match. Also, and this is the one most of you could probably bust me on: I gave five stars to Marufuji vs. Kondo two years ago. (Braces for impact)


I loved the Dragon vs. KENTA and Dragon vs. McGuinness matches and I revere the Misawa and Kobashi matches and I really really dug Marufuji vs. Kondo but The Guns vs. the Briscoes in a Spot War some how tops the amazing emotionally charged match, and one of a kind match that was all about being the best in the world, the true Champion, in Davey Richards vs. Tyler Black?


----------



## RoodyP00

Hey , heard all the great reviews of Richards vs Black. Just wondering where your saw the match from? Could someone link me or post a link to the match. Thx a lot


----------



## smitlick

On gofightlives website. Go buy it. Only costs $15.


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

Nervosa said:


> A lot of puro stuff, the big Kawada/Taue vs. Kobashi/Misawa comes to mind, at least two of the Misawa/Kobashi matches, definitely Kawada/Misawa 94 and Misawa/Tsuruta.
> 
> As far as recent matches, I gave it for Nigel/Dragon at Unified, Dragon/KENTA from Driven, and the first Briscoes/MCMG match. Also, and this is the one most of you could probably bust me on: I gave five stars to Marufuji vs. Kondo two years ago. (Braces for impact)
> 
> There are others, but these are the first that come to my mind.


Nice.
I'd go really high on Dragon/Nigel from Unified and Dragon/KENTA but definitely not Briscoes/MCMG.
It is interesting to hear other POV's though.

In the end, the fact that 75%+ of those who watched Black/Richards think it's a ***** match... that's pretty impressive. So if we ignore star ratings for a minute, I'm pretty sure we can all agree that it was a great match and one that you should seek out if you haven't seen it yet.


----------



## -GP-

Been away from wrestling and the internet in general for about a month or so, running around in the Nepalese Himalayas.

Is it safe to say DBD was the only thing of substance i missed?


----------



## Emperor DC

-GP- said:


> Been away from wrestling and the internet in general for about a month or so, running around in the Nepalese Himalayas.
> 
> Is it safe to say DBD was the only thing of substance i missed?


No. Bad Intentions and Prince Devitt fucking OWN as per usual.

Devitt had a breakthrough month in terms of his career. BOSJ 2010 and Jr. Heavyweight Champion.


----------



## New Blood

Is it me or has the state of wrestling been awful this year? The only truly exceptional match that has taken place this year that I have seen is Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels. Granted, I have not seen Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards but I've been up to date a month or so ago and decided to stop keeping up with the product as the quality has really gone south the last couple years.

At least I have my old school puro, NWA and lucha libre to watch.


----------



## lewieG

seancarleton77 said:


> I loved the Dragon vs. KENTA and Dragon vs. McGuinness matches and I revere the Misawa and Kobashi matches and I really really dug Marufuji vs. Kondo but The Guns vs. the Briscoes in a Spot War some how tops the amazing emotionally charged match, and one of a kind match that was all about being the best in the world, the true Champion, in Davey Richards vs. Tyler Black?


I actually watched that Guns vs Briscoes match for the first time yesterday, and it really was incredible and IMO was much more than just a spotfest, and definately ***** for me. But it didn't top Richards vs Black, not quite.


----------



## smitlick

ROH Epic Encounter III
Davey Richards vs Kenny Omega
****1/4


----------



## Nervosa

seancarleton77 said:


> I loved the Dragon vs. KENTA and Dragon vs. McGuinness matches and I revere the Misawa and Kobashi matches and I really really dug Marufuji vs. Kondo but The Guns vs. the Briscoes in a Spot War some how tops the amazing emotionally charged match, and one of a kind match that was all about being the best in the world, the true Champion, in Davey Richards vs. Tyler Black?


I understand that Briscoes/MCMG is easily the most controversial of those, but I think it was way more than a spotfest. Its the same argument that everyone gives against the Dragon gate tags: the spots are incredible, but there's no substance. The fact is, there is a great deal of substance, but it is presented in a vastly different fashion then were used to anywhere in the world right now, or in history, for that matter.(But that's another issue) 

What made the Briscoes/MCMG tag ***** was how much it played off the personas the Briscoes had built up. They were the true tough guy tag deal, with all the aerial ability to match it. They were also coming off Mark's freak injury in re-winning the title. (an injury played into a HUGE degree during much of the match) Also underscored is the looming question over whether Mark still has the same fearlessness, a fact that he reinforces more and more as the match goes on.

Also, structure wise, the match is pretty brilliant. The fans had become accustomed to the default Briscoe structure. Early control by the Briscoes, then one Briscoe gets worked over, then he makes the hot tag into the crazy back and forth finish, where the Briscoes use the pace advantage to win. The brilliance of the MCMG match is that they play thius same structure, but right when the crazy spots of the finish start, suddenly it levels out into an ADDITIONAL set of workovers, leading through the format again to the real finish. When it finally gets to the finish, it is obvious the Briscoes have met a team that has JUST as much pacing ability as they do, and it becomes a dead sprint to the finish. Add to this the fact that each of the four men were, at one point, worked over and forced to bring themselves to make the hot tag, and you have a match I have no trouble calling perfect. 

I honestly think that in truth, Davey/Tyler was just as spotty as Briscoes/MCMG. We all overlook it because of the 'best in the world story,' But for me, at the time, Briscoes/MCMG had a MUCH bigger feel of 'best in the world' as far as tag teams go. If you can justify an abundance of spots in Tyler/Davey for that reason, it applies in the tag match just as much. And most importantly, I give MCMG/Briscoes five stars for the same reason I CANT give it to Tyler/Davey: it was clean, and with no run-ins. As hard as anyone fights for Tyler/Davey, you just can't ever claim that it was free of interference and botches, and for me, that is the perhaps the difference between ***** and ****3/4.


----------



## jawbreaker

The spottiness of Tyler/Davey was okay for me because they were NEW spots (had Black ever done a reverse rana before?), which played into the story of Tyler not being able to beat Davey and having to come up with new move after new move to put him down. It wasn't like he just kept hitting his same three finishes over and over, like a typical Tyler Black overkill finish.

And I guess I'll watch Briscoes/MCMG when I get to it, which won't be for a while probably (I'm through April 06, but I still have lots of 2010 stuff to catch up on as well as the first half of 04.


----------



## PWG Six

New Blood said:


> Is it me or has the state of wrestling been awful this year? The only truly exceptional match that has taken place this year that I have seen is Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels. Granted, I have not seen Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards but I've been up to date a month or so ago and decided to stop keeping up with the product as the quality has really gone south the last couple years.
> 
> At least I have my old school puro, NWA and lucha libre to watch.


If you are looking at it only from the WWE side of things than yes this year has sucked for them. Other than Undertaker/HBK I dont have any of their matches at 4 stars.


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

PWG Six said:


> If you are looking at it only from the WWE side of things than yes this year has sucked for them. Other than Undertaker/HBK I dont have any of their matches at 4 stars.


All I've got is the Smackdown chamber match, the royal rumble and Mysterio/Punk from Over the Limit.

So one real singles match.


----------



## Corey

Here's my list thus far, doing some catching up.

*WWE Wrestlemania 26 - Career vs. Streak*
The Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels - ****3/4

*TNA Lockdown *
Kurt Angle vs. Mr. Anderson - ****1/2

*ROH Supercard of Honor V - World Tag Team Title Match*
The Kings of Wrestling vs. The Motor City Machine Guns - ****1/4

*ROH Supercard of Honor V - World Title Match*
Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong - ****1/4


*Honorable Mention*
Edge vs. Chris Jericho (Wrestlemania 26) - ****
Kurt Angle vs. AJ Styles (TNA Impact 1/4) - ****
Kurt Angle vs. AJ Styles (Genesis) - ****

Still a whole bunch of ROH shit I haven't seen that would certainly be on the list.


----------



## CJ Punk

So guys what is MOTY so far? I have some serious catching up to do and need to know where to start. I haven't had time for Indy matches these last few months and thankfully have now been given the time.


----------



## Corey

The Immortal CJ said:


> So guys what is MOTY so far? I have some serious catching up to do and need to know where to start. I haven't had time for Indy matches these last few months and thankfully have now been given the time.


The vast majority, at least 97% of people, will tell you to watch Taker vs. Michaels from Mania and Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards from ROH Death Before Dishonor VIII (not on dvd yet) and take your pick. It's neck and neck with those two.


----------



## Nervosa

jawbreaker said:


> The spottiness of Tyler/Davey was okay for me because they were NEW spots (had Black ever done a reverse rana before?), which played into the story of Tyler not being able to beat Davey and having to come up with new move after new move to put him down. It wasn't like he just kept hitting his same three finishes over and over, like a typical Tyler Black overkill finish.
> 
> And I guess I'll watch Briscoes/MCMG when I get to it, which won't be for a while probably (I'm through April 06, but I still have lots of 2010 stuff to catch up on as well as the first half of 04.



I will TOTALLY agree that one of the main reasons Tyler/Davey is great is that Tyler, for once, did something creative and changed his moveset. I loved the reverse rana, and the rubik's cube, and the variations of all his normal spots. But the very same thing applies to Briscoes/MCMG as well. There are plenty of never-before-seen stuff in there, as well, even by the Briscoes standards, where you pretty much think you've seen everything. Heck, unless you watch a LOT of the Guns' stuff in Japan, you wouldn't even know that had so many double teams. 

As for what is match of of the year so far....for me, nothing has topped Nakamura/Goto, and that includes both matches Jack mentioned. I've said it many times: I have no idea why people are sleeping on this match. It's cleaner than Tyler/Davey and is more athletic than Taker/Michaels, and has a story that isn't too far behind either.


----------



## Devildude

Goto is extremely underrated imo, I thought he had the MOTN along with Nakamura/Takayama at Wrestle Kingdom IV against Sugiura but for some bizarre reason, people gave the Shiozaki/Tanahashi match more love even though it was far inferior.

Perhaps it's a tendency to think "Oh, it's Hirooki Goto, I don't really care" and therefore people just ignore or write off matches where he's wrestling. I know I've done it countless times with wrestlers I've never heard of, yet kick so much ass - especially in the smaller promotions where I tend to look out for names I'm familiar with like Sekimoto, Ibushi etc. and skip over the rest.


----------



## New Blood

PWG Six said:


> If you are looking at it only from the WWE side of things than yes this year has sucked for them. Other than Undertaker/HBK I dont have any of their matches at 4 stars.


No I'm looking at it from every promotion. Puro isn't as good anymore and neither is the independent promotions. I don't even bother with WWE and TNA as I don't watch them other than for a match that is highly rated.


----------



## jawbreaker

So here's my list of matches rated over **** (keep in mind I haven't seen hardly any puro yet, or any ROH past EE3, and can't accurately rate HBK/Taker):

1. Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards, ROH Death Before Dishonor VIII - ****3/4
2. Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong, PWG Titannica - ****1/2
3. Chris Sabin vs. Roderick Strong, PWG As the Worm Turns - ****1/2
4. TJP vs. Munenori Sawa, EVOLVE 1: Richards vs. Ibushi - ****1/4
5. The Kings of Wrestling vs. the Briscoes, ROH Death Before Dishonor VIII - ****1/4
6. Davey Richards vs. Kenny Omega, PWG As the Worm Turns - ****1/4
7. Davey Richards vs. Kenny Omega, ROH Epic Encounter III - ****1/4


----------



## PWG Six

New Blood said:


> No I'm looking at it from every promotion. Puro isn't as good anymore and neither is the independent promotions. I don't even bother with WWE and TNA as I don't watch them other than for a match that is highly rated.


PWG is still good in my opinion. All of their ppv's this year have been amazing with some classic matches.


----------



## Caponex75

Someone should upload the man events imo


----------



## Maxx Hero

Call me weird but this is what I got for this year so far. To be honest I have most matches mentioned in this thread under ****.

1-****½ Kawada vs. Sekimoto 1.1.10 (Zero-1)
2-****½ Kanemoto vs. Marufuji 5.3.10 (NJPW)
3-****½ Omega vs. Richards (PWG As The Worm Turns)
4-****½ Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe vs. Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson (PWG Titanica)
5-****½ Shawn Michaels vs. Undertaker (WWE)
6-****¼ Shingo vs. Yamato 5.5.10 (DG)
7-****¼ Hero vs. Hidaka 03.13.10 (Evolve 2)
8-****¼ Richards vs. Omega (ROH EE3)
9-**** Chris Hero vs. Alex Shelley (PWG As The Worm Turns)
10-**** Hero vs. Van Dam vs. Strong (PWG)


----------



## jawbreaker

Hero/Strong/RVD at ****? Really? I thought you were stingy about ratings.


----------



## lewieG

Matches you need to see from this year, top 4 American promotions, IMO.

WWE: 
Royal Rumble match
Smackdown Elimination Chamber
Edge vs Chris Jericho from WM
Batista vs John Cena from WM
Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels from WM
Edge vs Chris Jericho from Extreme Rules
Rey Mysterio vs CM Punk from Extreme Rules
Rey Mysterio vs CM Punk from Over The Limit
Kofi Kingston vs Drew McIntyre from Fatal 4 Way
Evan Bourne vs Chris Jericho from Fatal 4 Way
Both World Title 4 Ways from Fatal 4 Way

TNA:
AJ Styles vs Kurt Angle from January 4 Impact
AJ Styles vs Kurt Angle from Genesis
AJ Styles vs Samoa Joe from Against All Odds
Daniels vs Kaz vs Kendrick vs Amazing Red in a ladder match from Destination X
Gen Me vs MCMG in Ultimate X at Destination X
Kurt Angle vs Mr Anderson from Lockdown
AJ Styles vs The Pope from Lockdown
AJ Styles vs RVD from Impact for the title change
AJ Styles vs RVD from Sacrifice
Kurt Angle vs Kaz from Slammiversary

ROH: 
8 Man Tag Team Main Event from SoCal Showdown
Davey Richards vs El Generico from 8th Anny
Tyler Black vs Austin Aries from 8th Anny
Chris Hero vs El Generico from Epic Encounter 3
Kenny Omega vs Davey Richards from Epic Encounter 3
KOW vs Briscoes from Big Bang
Aries vs Black vs Strong from the Big Bang
Eddie Edwards vs Davey Richards from HDNet
Tyler Black vs Chris Hero from Bitter Friends Stiffer Enemies 2
Street Fight from BFSE2
Everything from Death Before Dishonor 8, really.

PWG:
Sabin vs Strong, Hero vs Shelley, Gen. Me vs Taylor/Generico and Omega vs Richards from As The Worm Turns
The two title matches from Titannica

That's all I can remember from what I've seen. These are the matches I've seen that I really enjoyed.


----------



## dele3344

silver kyle said:


> Just out of curiosity which matches have you given 5 stars?


I've only given the full 5 to two matches since 2007:

HBK vs Undertaker WM 25

Takashi Sasaki vs Yuko Miyamoto (3/31/07 BJW at Korakuen)


----------



## Alan4L

KAI vs. Hiroshi Yamato from recent All Japan TV is around ****1/4 for me. Maybe higher because of just how damn intense it was, and how much charisma Yamato has.


----------



## lewieG

ROH Pick Your Poison - Roderick Strong vs El Generico: ****

Really awesome, easy to watch match, the kind you expect from these two nowadays. The heat period on Generico, particuarly his back, never gets boring. This is something Strong does really well, when he dominates, it's always interesting. This includes a sick backbreaker on the edge of the guardrail which leaves a nice shiner on Generico's back which is well visable for the rest of the match. Generico's comeback is well supported by the crowd, and then the finishing stretch is full of great sequences and counters. Sickest move of the match goes to Roderick's ridiculous double knee backbreaker out of a vertical suplex. Some hot near falls at the end too, and a nice finish from Roddy, with the double knee gutbuster, Gibson driver and the sick kick. Match reminded me of Richards vs Generico from 8th Anny earlier in the year, except a bit faster paced. I give it the same rating as the Richards match, 4 stars. Great match.


----------



## Saint Dick

^I loved Richards/Generico so I should probably check that out.

Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong - Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 2 - ***3/4
Watched this a while ago so my memory of it is kind of hazy. I remember thinking it was great but had minor issues with selling and overkill down the stretch. Maybe they tried to do too much when a simpler approach would've worked better or maybe I'm just picky. Either way, it wasn't quite what I was hoping for. A step up from their 1/4/10 HDNet match, a step down from Richards/Generico and Richards/Omega. Still wanting to see Hero/Black and the main event from this show.


----------



## Alan4L

Marufuji vs. Devitt 6/19

****3/4. Every bit as good as January.


----------



## seancarleton77

Goto vs. Sugiura was better than Shiozaki vs. Tanahashi, but what do you expect everything Tanahashi does is automatically overrated, people want to talk about Tyler Black but Tana is a more repetitive version of Tyler, only with a shittier move set and a stupid boy band haircut.


----------



## brandeito

thank you seancarleton77 finally somebody agrees with me about tanashi, iaslo feel hiroshi tenzan is highly overatted too


----------



## seabs

*Young Bucks vs Johnny Goodtime & Jerome LTP Robinson - PWG World Tag Team Championships - PWGG DDT4 2010*
_****_


----------



## Maxx Hero

jawbreaker said:


> Hero/Strong/RVD at ****? Really? I thought you were stingy about ratings.


I am. While many things were lacking, it was VERY FUN. Good crowd work, and some innovative stuff. Did I mention it was fun? Better than 95% of the matches ROH has done, even without being story driven.


----------



## jawbreaker

I honestly hated that match. It was essentially a Strong/Hero match, only with the flow interrupted periodically by RVD hitting his spots, then going back to lie on the floor. Richards/Steen from the same show was much more fun.


----------



## smitlick

jawbreaker said:


> I honestly hated that match. It was essentially a Strong/Hero match, only with the flow interrupted periodically by RVD hitting his spots, then going back to lie on the floor. Richards/Steen from the same show was much more fun.


Plus the sudden use of the chair annoyed me so fucking much


----------



## rafz

ROH Supercard of Honor V
Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley - ****1/2

AWESOME match, its too bad that TNA don't know how to use those great wrestlers today.

NJPW "DOMINION 6.19"
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Prince Devitt - ****1/4

i'm little disappointed but this was a great match, not better than the first one, i think these guys can easily pull a 5* match if they do your best, especially Marufuji can do better than this.


----------



## dele3344

FREEDOMS 6/21 Korakuen Hall

Daisuke Sekimoto vs Mammoth Sasaki - ***3/4 - ****
Mammoth makes his return after over a year out with neck issues and he and Sekimoto really get after it.

Jun Kasai vs The Necro Butcher - **** - ****1/4
I know I'm gonna get railed on for this, I don't care. These two guys get after it and beat the holy hell out of one another. Although there are one or two parts that are a bit sloppy (probably due to Kasai speaking little to no English), this match is pretty damn incredible and deserves to be checked out.


----------



## lewieG

ROH Supercard of Honor V - World Tag Team Championship - Kings of Wrestling vs. Motor City Machine Guns: ****1/2 - ****3/4

Wow, this is, in short, a great freaking match. These guys have unbelievable chemistry, even from their pre-match shenanigans which made me laugh. Once the match started, it just built beautifully the whole way through, and had reached fever pitch by the end. The DQ finish did irk me slightly, and really didn't make much sense. Will The Briscoes run in every time the loaded elbow pad comes out from now on? Of course not. If Sabin just eats the loaded pad and a pin, its ****3/4, but the finish makes it go down a notch. But I just loved this match, and it will make you remember why you love pro wrestling, so just for that alone it deserves *****. Actually, just for the sick ASCS Rush the Guns do on Hero (the sole butt, superkick, step up enzi/superkick combo they do), it's worth about eleventy billion snowflakes. 

Must see.


----------



## Alan4L

Updated for 7/10 (New additions in bold) 

Including Dec 2009, Observer style. 

*WWE: *
The Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels (3/28 ) *****
John Cena vs. Batista (3/28 ) ****1/4
Raw Elimination Chamber (2/21) ****1/4
CM Punk vs. Rey Mysterio (4/25) ****1/4
Batista vs. John Cena (4/25) ****
Edge vs. Christian (5/18) ****
Bourne/Cena vs. Edge/Seamus (5/31) ****
Yoshi Tatsu vs. Zach Ryder (4/22) ****

*Puro: *
Koji Kanemoto vs. Hayato Jr. Fujita (12/22) (NJPW) *****
Koji Kanemoto vs. Naomichi Marufuji (3/5) (NJPW) ****3/4
*Prince Devitt vs. Naomichi Marufuji (6/19) (NJPW) ****3/4*
YAMATO vs. Masaaki Mochizuki (5/13) (DG) ****3/4
Naruki Doi vs. YAMATO (3/22) (DG) ****3/4
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Go Shiozaki (1/4) (NJPW) ****3/4
Prince Devitt vs. Naomichi Marufuji (1/30) (NJPW) ****3/4
*Prince Devitt vs. Kota Ibushi (6/13) (NJPW) ****3/4*
Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Kota Ibushi (5/4) (DDT) ****1/2
Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Masa Takanashi (4/4) (DDT) ****1/2
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Togi Makabe (5/3) (NJPW) ****1/2
*KENTA vs. Naomichi Marufuji (6/6) (NOAH) ****1/2 *
Jun Akiyama vs. Kensuke Sasaki (4/10) (NOAH) ****1/2
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Hirooki Goto (4/4) (NJPW) ****1/2
CIMA/Gamma vs. Shingo/Cyber Kong (3/22) (DG) ****1/2
Sawa/Hidaka vs. Mochizuki/Tanaka (3/2) (Z1) ****1/2
Masato Tanaka vs. Manabu Nakanishi (3/14) (NJPW) ****1/2
CIMA vs. YAMATO (1/20) (DG) ****1/2
K-neSuka vs. Speed Muscle (1/17) (DG) ****1/2
Takashi Sugiura vs. Hirooki Goto (1/4) (NJPW) ****1/2 
Prince Devitt vs. Naomichi Marufuji (NJPW) (12/23) ****1/2 
Takashi Sugiura vs. Go Shiozaki (12/6) (NOAH) ****1/2
Shingo vs. Masaaki Mochizuki (1/17) (DG) ****1/4
HARASHIMA vs. Shuji Ishikawa (12/27) (DDT) ****1/4
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Tiger Mask (1/4) (NJPW) ****1/4
Sawa/Takagi vs, Urano/KUDO (2/11) (DDT) ****1/4
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Manabu Nakanishi (2/14) (NJPW) ****1/4
Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Naomichi Marufuji (2/14) (KO) ****1/4
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Jushin “Thunder” Liger (4/4) (NJPW) ****1/4
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Go Shiozaki (4/10) (NOAH) ****1/4
Sekimoto/Sasaki vs. Abby Jr./Sasaki (3/19) (BJW) ****1/4
Kaz Hayashi vs. KAI (3/21) (AJPW) ****1/4
Shingo/Tozawa/YAMATO vs. Doi/Hulk/Yoshino (3/3) (DG) ****1/4
*Togi Makabe vs. Go Shiozaki (6/19) (NJPW) ****1/4
KAI vs. Hiroshi Yamato (5/16) (AJPW) ****1/4
CIMA/Gamma/Horiguchi vs. PAC/Doi/Tanizaki (6/20) (DG) ****1/4
CIMA/Gamma/Horiguchi vs. KAGETORA/YAMATO/Shingo (6/10) (DG) ****1/4
Masato Yoshino vs. Takuya Sugawara (6/13) (DG) ****1/4
Sekimoto/Sasaki vs. Miyamoto/Sasaki (5/28 ) (BJW) ****1/4 
Kota Ibushi vs. KUSHIDA (6/4) (NJPW) ****1/4
Kenny Omega vs. Hayato “Jr.” Fujita (6/2) (NJPW) ****1/4
Shingo/KAGETORA/YAMATO vs. Yoshino/Doi/PAC (5/28 ) (DG) ****1/4*
Super Crazy/BUSHI vs. Kondo/Yamato (4/29) (AJPW) ****1/4
Shingo/Kong vs. K-neSuka (5/13) (DG) ****1/4
KAZMA vs. Shiori Asahi (4/2) (K-Dojo) ****1/4
Jun Akiyama vs. Takashi Sugiura (5/2) (NOAH) ****1/4
World-1 vs. Warriors (Naniwa Elimination Tag) (5/5) (DG) ****1/4
Dragon Kid vs. Shingo (4/14) (DG) ****1/4
BxB Hulk vs. Shingo (4/14) (DG) ****1/4
Sekimoto/Sasaki vs. Kasai/Numazawa (4/28 ) ****1/4
Ibushi/Madoka vs. Oishi/Asahi (2/16) ****
Ohashi/Kawakami/Okabayashi vs. Shadow WX/Sasaki/Shinobu (4/28 ) **** 
Minoru Suzuki vs. Masakatsu Funaki (4/11) (AJPW) ****
Kaz Hayashi vs. BUSHI (4/11) (AJPW) ****
Ohtani/Akebono vs. Sawa/Hidaka (1/27) (Z1) ****
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito (3/20) (NJPW) ****
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Toshiaki Kawada (4/13) (NOAH) ****
*Billy KenKid vs. Daisuke Harada (4/29) (Osaka) ****
Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Kota Ibushi (6/13) (NJPW) ****
Hirooki Goto vs. Masato Tanaka (6/19) (NJPW) *****
Suwama vs. Masakatsu Funaki (4/4) (AJPW) ****
Mascara vs. Caballera 6 Way Survival Cage Match (12/27) (DG) ****
KUSHIDA vs. Hajime Ohara (3/26) (SMASH) **** 
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Atsushi Aoki (12/6) (NOAH) **** 
Prince Devitt vs. Atsushi Aoki (12/22) (NJPW) **** 
Hirooki Goto vs. Masato Tanaka (12/5) (NJPW) ****
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yuji Nagata (12/5) (NJPW) ****
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yoshihiro Takayama (1/4) (NJPW) ****
Kings Of Wrestling vs. Morishima/Sasaki (1/17) (NOAH) ****
Suwama/Soya vs. Kono/Sanada (12/13) (AJPW) ****
Super Shiisa vs. K-Ness (2/27) (DG) ****
CIMA/Kid/Gamma vs. Shingo/Tozawa/YAMATO (2/27) (DG) **** 

*PWG: *
*Davey Richards vs. Kenny Omega (2/27) ****3/4
Young Buck$ vs. The Cutlers (5/9) ****1/2
Roderick Strong vs. Chris Sabin (2/27) ****1/2
The Young Buck$ vs. Taylor/Generico (2/27) ****1/2
Chris Hero vs. Brandon Bonham (5/9) ****1/4
Chris Hero vs. Alex Shelley (2/27) ****1/4
Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong (4/10) ****1/4
Briscoes vs. Young Buck$ (4/10) ****1/4
Young Buck$ vs. LTP/Goodtime (5/9) ****1/4
Young Buck$ vs. London/Generico (5/9) ****
Ryan Taylor vs. Brandon Gatson (4/10) ****
Cutler Brothers vs. LTP/Goodtime (4/10) *****

*DGUSA/EVOLVE: *
Shingo/Dragon Kid vs. Speed Muscle (1/22 airdate) (DGUSA) ****3/4
World-1 vs. Warriors (3/27) (DGUSA) ****1/2
Kota Ibushi vs. Davey Richards (1/16) (EVOLVE) ****1/2
Davey Richards vs. YAMATO (1/22 airdate) (DGUSA) ****1/2
Jackson vs. Jackson vs. Dorado vs. Akuma vs. Gargano vs. Hallowicked (1/22 airdate) (DGUSA) ****1/2
*Shingo/YAMATO vs. CIMA/Dragon Kid (5/8 ) ****1/4*
Chris Hero vs. Ikuto Hidaka (3/13) (EVOLVE) ****1/4
Munenori Sawa vs. TJP (1/16) (EVOLVE) ****1/4
YAMATO vs. BxB Hulk vs. CIMA vs. Gran Akuma (1/22 airdate) (DGUSA) ****1/4
Davey Richards vs. Masaaki Mochizuki (1/23) (DGUSA) ****1/4 
Dragon Kid vs. BxB Hulk (1/23) (DGUSA) ****
*PAC/Doi vs. Jigsaw/Quackenbush (5/8 ) (DGUSA) ****
YAMATO vs. Susumu Yokosuka (3/27) (DGUSA) *****


*ROH: *
*Kings Of Wrestling vs. Briscoes (6/19) ****1/2
Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards (6/19) ****1/2
Kevin Steen vs. El Generico (6/19) ****1/4*
Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black (2/13) ****1/4
Davey Richards vs. El Generico (2/13) ****1/4
Briscoes vs. Kings Of Wrestling (4/2) ****1/4
Briscoes vs. Young Bucks (2/22) ****1/4
Chris Hero vs. El Generico (3/20) ****1/4
Davey Richards vs. Kenny Omega (3/20) ****1/4
Kevin Steen vs. Player Dos (3/20) ****
Chris Hero vs. Eddie Kingston (Fight Without Honour) (12/19) ****
KOW/Wolves vs. Briscoes/Bucks (1/29) ****
*Chris Daniels vs. Kenny Omega (6/19) ***** 


Other:
Chris Hero vs. Martin Stone (3/6) (wXw) ****1/2
*Harada/Kotoge/Tadasuke vs. FIST (4/25) (Chikara) ****1/4
Sekimoto/Hoshino/Okabayashi vs. TFIN (4/25) (Chikara) ****1/4*
Kurt Angle vs. Mr. Anderson (4/18) (TNA) ****1/4
Chris Hero vs. Big Van Walter (3/7) (wXw) ****1/4
Matt Jackson vs. Nick Jackson (3/7) (wXw) ****1/4
Sekimoto/Okabayashi vs. Oberhausen Terror Corps (3/6) (wXw) ****1/4
Munenori Sawa vs. Big Van Walter (3/6) (wXw) ****
Chris Hero vs. Bad Bones (3/5) (wXw) ****
FIST/Mantis/Crossbones vs. Quacksaw/Incoherence (3/20) (Chikara) ****
Switchblade Conspiracy vs. American Wolves (3/13) (wXw) ****
*Frightmare vs. Ophidian vs. Cheech vs. Swann (4/25) (Chikara) *****


----------



## Speedy McGee

Hi I'm new to these boards . Here are my current top 25 matches so far this year, and this is only from the stuff I have seen so far.

Undertaker vs. HBK (WWE Wrestlemania 26) ****3/4
Richards vs. Omega (PWG As The Worm Turns) ****1/2
CAGE MATCH- Mr.Anderson vs. Kurt Angle (TNA Lockdown) ****1/2
KENTA vs. Marufuji (NOAH )****1/2
Jushin Liger vs. Marafuji (NJPWA 4/4/10) ****1/2
Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Kota Ibushi (DDT)****1/2
DG Six Man Tag (DG Mercury Rising) ****1/2
AJ Styles vs. Kurt Angle (TNA Impact 1/4/10) ****1/4
Davey Richards vs. Kenny Omega (ROH Epic Encounter 3) ****1/4
Davey Richards vs. Kota Ibushi (Evolve 1) ****1/4
Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Tyler Black (ROH Big Bang)****1/4
Tanaka & Mochizuki vs. Hidaka & Sawa (Zero-1) ****1/4
Smackdown Elimination Chamber (WWE Elimination Chamber) ****1/4
Marafuji vs.Kanemoto (NJPW) ****1/4
Nakamura vs. Goto (NJPW) ****1/4
WORLD-1 vs. WARRIORS (DG DOA) ****1/4
Ultimate X- MCMG vs. The Young Bucks (TNA Destination X) ****1/4
The Briscoes vs. American Wolves (ROH From The Ashes) ****1/4
The Young Bucks vs. Chuck Taylor and El Generico (PWG As The Worm Turns)
AJ Styles vs. Kurt Angle (TNA Genesis) ****1/4
Kota Ibushi vs. Prince Devitt (NJPW Super J Cup) ****1/4
Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black (ROH 8th Anniversary) ****
The Briscoes and The Young Bucks vs. The American Wolves and The Kings of Wrestling (ROH So Cal Showdown)****
John Cena vs. Batista (WWE Wreslemania 26) ****
Davey Richards vs. El Generico (ROH 8th Anniversary) ****


----------



## seancarleton77

Kings of Wrestling vs. Motor City Machine Guns: Supercard of Honor V 9.5/10

Christopher Daniels & Roderick Strong vs American Wolves: ROH on HDNet 8.9/10


----------



## silver kyle

I'm trying to stay away from spoilers so could anyone tell me if there was anything over *** from Victory Road?


----------



## Rickey

silver kyle said:


> I'm trying to stay away from spoilers so could anyone tell me if there was anything over *** from Victory Road?


Just opinions of course but yes. Check out MCMG vs. Beer Money and Angle vs. Pope.


----------



## perucho1990

Guns/BMI ****

Lethal/Flair: ***1/4 - ***1/2

Flair did better than anyone expected.


----------



## KingKicks

Beer Money vs. The Motor City Machine Guns - TNA Victory Road 10 - ****3/4-*****


----------



## seancarleton77

It was funny that Taz called that match best tag match you will find anywhere when another tag match in ROH featuring the Guns blew it away earlier this year, even with a screwy finish.


----------



## rafz

Evolve 1
Davey Richards vs. Kota Ibushi - ****

PWG As The Worm Turns
Chris Sabin vs. Roderick Strong - ****1/4

PWG Titannica
Young Bucks vs Briscoes - ****
Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong - ****1/2

TNA Victory Road
Motor City Machine Guns vs. Beer Money Inc. - ***3/4


----------



## Cleavage

Beer Money vs. The Motor City Machine Guns: TNA Victory Road 2010 - ****

Kings of Wrestling vs. Motor City Machine Guns: Supercard of Honor V - ****

Christopher Daniels & Roderick Strong vs American Wolves: ROH on HDNet - ***1/2


----------



## seancarleton77

NOAH 10TH ANNIVERSARY

GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title: Yoshinobu Kanemaru (c) Vs Naomichi Marufuji - 9.6/10

Go Shiozaki Vs Hiroshi Tanahashi 9.5/10

GHC Heavyweight Title: Takashi Sugira vs. Yoshihiro Takayama 9.7/10

Can't wait for Akiyama vs. the winner of Takayama/Sugira!!


----------



## CJ Punk

Tyler Black vs Roderick Strong - Supercard of Honor V - ****

Could have been a lot better.


----------



## seancarleton77

The NOAH 10th Anniversary Show is dangerously close to being my Show of the year right now.


----------



## smitlick

seancarleton77 said:


> The NOAH 10th Anniversary Show is dangerously close to being my Show of the year right now.


Where are you watching it? 

EDIT

Don't worry i found it


----------



## Saint Dick

The Kings of Wrestling vs. The Motor City Machine Guns - Supercard of Honor V - ****1/4
Loved this. The theme of the Guns disrespecting the Kings, getting clobbered and coming back for more was great. The clash of styles worked wonderfully, the tag work was excellent, and the finishing stretch was action packed without reaching overkill level. Oh and the "fuck TNA" chant earned points too. Just awesome stuff. Even with the DQ finish I'd put it above Kings/Briscoes as the best ROH match this year (yet to see Black/Richards).


----------



## ddog121

Shingo vs. BxB Hulk (Hair vs. Hair)- Kobe World 2010 ****3/4
Open the Dream Gate- YAMATO (c) vs. Masato Yoshino- Kobe World 2010 ****1/4


----------



## Cleavage

Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong: ROH Supercard of Honor V - ****1/4


----------



## lewieG

TNA Victory Road - Motor City Machine Guns vs Beer Money: ****1/4

Brilliant tag match which followed the usual tag formula but was much better than your usual tag match. Hot tag to Sabin was well done, the finishing stretch was great, it had atomic, one sided crowd heat (a rarity these days in TNA) and even the restart didn't bother me; it worked with the story as 'yet another obstacle the Guns had to overcome to win the titles', and the restart got a monster pop, the finish spot with the sick superkick, then the lungblower in the corner, followed by the awesome Splashbreaker was a great way for the Guns to win, and it got the biggest reaction out of the Impact Zone since RVD won the World Title. TNA's best tag match in a long long time, possibly since these teams met at Turning Point 08, and one of the best matches out of Orlando this year.


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

BxB Hulk vs. Shingo 
**** - ****1/4.

Some of the spots looked overly choreographed and the no-selling bothered me.
Great effort from both men though and a good post-match angle.


----------



## Alan4L

Shingo vs. BxB

***** - one of my favourite matches ever due to the story mainly.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Forgot to post these here:


*Kobe World ~ Pro Wrestling Festival 2010*
July 11th, 2010 ~ Hyogo, Kobe World Hall

- *Elimination Tag*: Doi/PAC vs. Saito/DKid vs. KAGETORA/Kong vs. TOZAWA/NOSAWA - ****3/4*

- *Open the Twin Gate*: K-ness/Yokosuka© vs. Mochizuki/Fujii - *****1/4*

- *Hair vs. Hair*: BxB Hulk vs. Shingo Takagi - *****1/2*

- *Open the Dream Gate*: YAMATO© vs. Masato Yoshino - *****1/4*


----------



## RoodyP00

Yoshinobu Kanemaru (c) Vs Naomichi Marufuji 
9.9/10

Omg what a freaking awesome match. My MOTY , dont want to spoil your on the match , just go watch it!


----------



## Saint Dick

lewieG said:


> TNA Victory Road - Motor City Machine Guns vs Beer Money: ****1/4
> 
> Brilliant tag match which followed the usual tag formula but was much better than your usual tag match. Hot tag to Sabin was well done, the finishing stretch was great, it had atomic, one sided crowd heat (a rarity these days in TNA) and even *the restart didn't bother me*; it worked with the story as 'yet another obstacle the Guns had to overcome to win the titles', and the restart got a monster pop, the finish spot with the sick superkick, then the lungblower in the corner, followed by the awesome Splashbreaker was a great way for the Guns to win, and it got the biggest reaction out of the Impact Zone since RVD won the World Title. TNA's best tag match in a long long time, possibly since these teams met at Turning Point 08, and one of the best matches out of Orlando this year.


The double pin was retarded. Two refs counting? Four legal men? Dumb. Still a great match though.


----------



## Kapone89

El Signo & ***** Navarro vs Shu El Guerrero & Black Terry - 02.14.2010 - ****


----------



## rafz

Dragon Gate Kobe World Pro-Wrestling Festival
BxB Hulk vs. Shingo - Hair vs. Hair Match - ****1/2

NOAH 10th Anniversary Show
Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Naomichi Marufuji - ****


----------



## lewieG

Ownage™ said:


> The double pin was retarded. Two refs counting? Four legal men? Dumb. Still a great match though.


I hadn't actually thought about there being four legal men. That actually is pretty stupid. The only way I could try to explain it would be that maybe the pin Earl counted was between the two current legal men, and the pin Dave counted was between the two men who were legal when he got knocked down, but that's still a stretch.


----------



## silver kyle

Any good snowflakes from Money in the Bank?


----------



## jawbreaker

I hate rating spotfest ladder matches, but the Raw MITB was very good (I'd say ***3/4-****) and the SD one was also enjoyable. Didn't watch much of the rest.


----------



## The Instant Pop

Since I just got the DVD, I thought Tyler Black vs. Chris Hero was a little underrated by people

I'd say ****1/2, I though it was awesome.


I think that MCMG and Beer Money was awesome until the stupid finish, I don't get why that was needed.


----------



## rafz

silver kyle said:


> Any good snowflakes from Money in the Bank?


I rate both MITB matches as ***3/4 and Rey/Swagger as ***1/2, not any MOTYC but enjoyable matches.


----------



## smitlick

ROH - From The Ashes - Briscoes vs Wolves ****1/4
ROH - Phoenix Rising - Wolves vs Cabana/Generico ***3/4-****


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

*VICTORY ROAD:*

-X-Division Championship: Doug Williams © vs. Brian Kendrick [(***) TNA Victory Road: July 11th, 2010]
-Ric Flair vs. Jay Lethal [(***1/2) TNA Victory Road: July 11th, 2010]
-TNA World Tag Team Championships: Beer Money © vs. Motor City Machine Guns [(****) TNA Victory Road: July 11th, 2010]
-Kurt Angle vs. D’Angelo Dinero [(***1/4) TNA Victory Road: July 11th, 2010]
-TNA World Championship: Fatal Four Way: Rob Van Dam © vs. Ken Anderson vs. Abyss vs. Jeff Hardy [(***1/4) TNA Victory Road: July 11th, 2020]

*IMPACT:* 
-TNA World Tag Team Championships: Best of 5 Series: Ladder Match: Motor City Machine Guns © vs. Beer Money [(***3/4) TNA Impact: July 15th, 2010]

*Money in the Bank:*
-Money in the Bank Ladder Match: Big Show vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Christian vs. Matt Hardy vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Kane vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Drew McIntyre [(***3/4) WWE Money in the Bank: July 18th, 2010]
-World Heavyweight Championship: Rey Mysterio © vs. Jack Swagger [(***1/2) WWE Money in the Bank: July 18th, 2010]
-Money in the Bank Ladder Match: Edge vs. Randy Orton vs. Chris Jericho vs. Evan Bourne vs. Ted DiBiase vs. The Miz vs. John Morrison vs. Mark Henry [(****) WWE Money in the Bank: July 18th, 2010]
-WWE Championship: Cage Match: Sheamus © vs. John Cena [(***) WWE Money in the Bank: July 18th, 2010]

*WWE RAW:*
-No. 1 Contender’s Match: Edge vs. Chris Jericho vs. Randy Orton [(***1/2) WWE Raw: July 18th, 2010]


----------



## smitlick

DGUSA - 27/3 - BxB Hulk, Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi vs CIMA, Gamma & Dragon Kid ****


----------



## The Instant Pop

MCMG vs King of Wrestling SOHV- ****1/4

Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong SOHV- ****1/4

Eddie Edwards vs. Christopher Daniels SOHV- ****

Steen vs. Cabana SOV- ****


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH on HDNet 7/19/10*
Anything Goes - Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs. El Generico & Colt Cabana - ***3/4 - ****
Definitely not as good as the street fight in Chicago but still a very good brawl that made the Philly crowd about as loud as I've heard them in a long time on the show, even with the bad micing . For a tv brawl they did alot, and of course Corino looked like he hurt himself more then Cabana on the final spot.


----------



## smitlick

ROH - 3/4/10 - Davey Richards vs Kenny King ****
ROH - 3/4/10 - Briscoe Brothers vs Kings of Wrestling ****1/4
ROH - 3/4/10 - Black vs Aries vs Strong ****-****1/4


----------



## Saint Dick

silver kyle said:


> Any good snowflakes from Money in the Bank?


Both ladder matches and Mysterio/Swagger are worth watching.


----------



## rodrigaum18

thanks man


----------



## Sephiroth

WWE Money in the Bank
Smackdown Money in the Bank - ******
Raw Money in the Bank - **** 3/4*


----------



## vivalabrave

Thought Big Show's performance in the MITB match was the best I've seen in a ladder match in a decade, imo. And after watching the Singapore Cane match from ONS 2008 the other day, I'm pretty confident in saying Show is the best "one guy vs. the world" worker ever.


----------



## KingKicks

El Generico and Colt Cabana vs. Steve Corino and Kevin Steen - ROH 7/19 - ****¾-*****
*-Considering I haven't watched BFSE2 yet, this has really hyped me up to see the main event.*

RAW MITB Ladder Match - WWE Money In The Bank - *****-****¼
*SD MITB Ladder Match - WWE Money In The Bank - ******


----------



## Sephiroth

ROH Supercard of Honor V
*ROH World Tag Team Championship*: The Kings of Wrestling (c) vs. The Murder City Machine Guns - ***** 1/2*
_Ending dragged it down. Did anyone else get scared that Sabin was gonna die from the European Uppercut spot? Amazing spot tho._


----------



## Devildude

Hey folks, been away on holiday for the last 2 weeks, so just a question regarding WWE/TNA since I trust all the regulars here far more than the mouth-breathers over in the WWE/TNA section.

Is Impact/RAW/SD etc worth catching up on or should I just go ahead and download MITB and Victory Road for the good matches and carry on from next week as usual? (I'm assuming that the weekly TV was pretty awful as always.)

Also, I'm pretty pumped for both of the big NOAH and Dragon Gate shows I've missed while I've been away - great to see some non-NJPW shows that actually deliver more than one great match per show.


----------



## KingKicks

^ This weeks RAW had a pretty good triple threat between Orton, Jericho and Edge. Other then that, I can't remember anything sticking out from the last couple of weeks.

MITB is certainly worth watching, and so is MCMG/Beer Money from Victory Road.


----------



## jawbreaker

I've heard the most recent Raw was pretty good. Impact and SD not so much.

I actually watched MITB and enjoyed it (though I did fast-forward through half the matches). MCMG vs. Beer Money from Victory Road is the only TNA match worth seeing in recent weeks.


----------



## Sephiroth

Benjo™ said:


> ^ This weeks RAW had a pretty good triple threat between Orton, Jericho and Edge. Other then that, *I can't remember anything sticking out from the last couple of weeks.*
> 
> MITB is certainly worth watching, and so is MCMG/Beer Money from Victory Road.


*SHOOTING STARKO!*


----------



## KingKicks

^ and that. Check that out. No idea how I forgot it :lmao


----------



## Devildude

Awesome, thanks guys - my first reaction from reading the "Shooting Starko" was actually thinking that Cole or Lawler had fucked up calling Bourne's finisher on Raw or something :no:

I did work it out eventually though :side:


----------



## seabs

*I haven't worked it out yet :$

****1/4 for the SD MITB btw. Cant get over how ultra immense Big Show was in it. *


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

This week has been pretty good for mainstream wrestling. You had Money in the Bank and then every TV show (except NXT has produced one or two matches worth watching)

Raw (Edge/Orton/Jericho: ***1/2)
RoH on HDNet (Street Fight: Generico + Cabana vs. Corino & Steen ***1/2 - ***3/4)
NXT (Nothing.. No Kaval match, go figure)
Superstars (Uso's/Harts: ***1/4. I recommend checking this one out. Tyson Kidd is phenomenal and the double teams are actually pretty good)
Impact (Hernandez/Angle and Hardy/Joe: **3/4, Street Fight: Beer Money/MCMG ***1/4)
Smackdown (2/3 Falls: Mysterio/Swagger)

Not to mention all of the great indy matches happening this weekend:

RoH in Louisville (Thursday):
Non-Title: Tyler Black (c) vs. Claudio Castagnoli
The Briscoes vs. American Wolves

RoH in Collinsville (Friday):
Chris Hero, Claudio Castagnoli & Sara Del Rey vs. The Briscoes & Amazing Kong
Young Bucks vs. American Wolves
Kevin Steen vs. El Generico (match #2 since the FB turn)

EVOLVE 4 in New Jersey (Friday):
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Chuck Taylor
Bryan Danielson vs. Bobby Fish

RoH in Chicago (Saturday):
Sara Del Rey vs. Amazing Kong
Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries
Colt Cabana & El Generico vs. American Wolves
Kings of Wrestling vs. Young Bucks
Ring of Honor Championship: Tyler Black (c) vs. Kevin Steen

DGUSA in Philadelphia (Saturday):
Elimination Match: Open The Dream Gate Champion Masato Yoshino & CHIKARA Sekigun of Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw & Hallowicked
vs. Kamikaze USA of YAMATO, Akira Tozawa, Gran Akuma & Jon Moxley
Open the Freedom Gate Championship: BxB Hulk (c) vs. Masaaki Mochizuki
Bryan Danielson vs. Shingo

CHIKARA in Philadelphia (Sunday):
Eddie Kingston & Tommy Dreamer vs. Ares & Claudio Castagnoli
CIMA & Super Shenlong & Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Icarus & Chuck Taylor & Gran Akuma
Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw & Hallowicked vs.Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi & BxB Hulk

When was the last time there's been a week like this for pro wrestling?


----------



## seancarleton77

Open the Dream Gate Title: YAMATO vs. Masato Yoshino 9.3/10


----------



## seancarleton77

I think we need a Card of the Year Candidate thread or COTYC Thread:

My Top 7 Cards of the Year, so far:

7) Dragon Gate KOBE WORLD PPV: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=W0GJDZ33
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VQNSR4X3
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=V5Y8HPES
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JUJGNMMO

6) DDT4: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZD2QPTYL

5) Titanica: *Part 1* http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9FYHSGK9
*Part 2* http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8RV5ADV0

4) The Big Bang:

Davey Richards vs Kenny King
www.megaupload.com/?d=1VHN1OZP

Tyler Black vs Roderick Strong vs Austin Aries - ROH World Championship
www.megaupload.com/?d=8B90Z9BY

Kings Of Wrestling vs Briscoes - ROH World Tag Team Championship - 
www.megaupload.com/?d=H3NVQH2A

3) As The Worm Turns: *part 1* http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PU0A4A7B 

*part 2* http://www.megaupload.com/?d=S8D4KDE1

2) NOAH 10TH ANNIVERSARY ~ SUMMER NAVIGATION 2010 (G+ LIVE) 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=B1QWQHMP
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8ODF3OQD
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1S47AQYH

1) ROH Death Before Dishonor VIII


----------



## Alan4L

off the top of my head:

1. PWG As The Worm Turns
2. ROH Bitter Friends Stiffer Enemies 2
3. NJPW Tokyo Dome
4. PWG DDT4
5. Dragon Gate March 20th PPV


----------



## seancarleton77

*Money in the Bank*

Smackdown Money in the Bank - 9.0/10

Rey Mysterio vs. Jack Swagger - 8.0/10

Raw Money in the Bank - 9.2/10

Extra note: Orton is more over than Jesus!!


----------



## jawbreaker

Bryan Danielson vs. Eddie Kingston, CHIKARA We Must Eat Michigan's Brain: ****

At first, this was an incredible match, complete with tons of emotion, near-perfect selling and a great story. It kinda went a bit downhill towards the end (actually at one point I had it as high as ****3/4), and then the finish was weak, but still well worth watching.


----------



## antoniomare007

wow, really?

Didn't see anything special in that match, it was a fun and worth a watch a though.


----------



## riseroom13

Yeah, I gotta say, Bryan Danielson vs. Eddie Kingston was really good, but not anywhere near MOTYC. Just was really good, nothing more, I bet if they wrestle again it could be MOTYC though...


----------



## WillTheBloody

From what I've been told, Danielson/Shingo from tonights DGUSA show was amazing. Shame that it's going to take forever to get released.


----------



## jawbreaker

antoniomare007 said:


> wow, really?
> 
> Didn't see anything special in that match, it was a fun and worth a watch a though.


The story goes like this:

The match starts and Kingston makes it clear that although he respects Danielson, he wants to prove that he's better, that Chikara is his house and nobody, not even the returning American Dragon, can come in and overshadow him. So Kingston tries to play Danielson's game, the hold-for-hold submission style, but Danielson beats him easily. Kingston keeps on trying to beat Danielson at his own game, which is classic Kingston and a really good, subtle use of his character. Of course Kingston doesn't wrestle that way often and therefore is nowhere near as proficient at it as Danielson, a fact which manifests itself in his inability to avoid Danielson's kicks, which Danielson of course exploits readily. Kingston eventually gives up on his attempt to wrestle Danielson's style, and goes to his trademark power offense, which proves more successful, but Danielson keeps working the knees and Kingston can never really get any sustained offense without Danielson going back to the knees, and it continues that way for several minutes.

And then Danielson kinda forgot about the knees, and Claudio interfered, and the finish sucked. But the beginning was fantastic, up there with any match I've seen this year. And throughout the whole match, Kingston sold beautifully, better than any wrestler I've seen since probably Danielson in the Tag Title Classic.

P.S: CM Skittle, thanks for the neg rep. I'd ask you to stop judging things you've never seen and acting like other people's opinions are wrong if they differ from yours, even if your opinion is based on the name of the promotion and wrestlers involved and nothing else, but it's clear at this point that that's never going to happen.


----------



## antoniomare007

oh, i got the story and what they where trying to do, it just that i didn't find it THAT good


----------



## jawbreaker

Fair enough. I loved how it played off of both of their established characters and how everything meant something. Up until the point where Danielson just kinda started doing submission holds for the hell of it, I couldn't think of one thing that could have improved it.


----------



## Thomazbr

Eh

In my opinion Tim Dosnt vs Danielson at the Scars & Lines show was better than Danielson vs Kingston.
i liked their matwork, loved the Matwork on the outside. Donst is so an awesome asshole, and this was probally
his best match.The only thing i didn't liked in this match was the commentarist.

Fuck You Colin Delaney, stick to wrestling


----------



## jawbreaker

Yeah, I've heard that was better, and Donst is absolutely amazing right now, easily the best thing going in Chikara. Need to see that sometime.


----------



## Tarfu

Thomazbr said:


> In my opinion Tim Dosnt vs Danielson at the Scars & Lines show was better than Danielson vs Kingston.
> i liked their matwork, loved the Matwork on the outside. Donst is so an awesome asshole, and this was probally
> his best match.The only thing i didn't liked in this match was the commentarist.


Just to ask: did they use AIW's venue and that awful ring?


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

Just watched some wrestling today (some of which I had to rewatch after being there live).

DGUSA Uprising:
Quackenbush & Jigsaw vs. PAC & Doi ***3/4
Shingo & YAMATO vs. Dragon Kid & CIMA ****1/4
BxB Hulk vs. Masato Yoshino ***3/4

Epic Encounter III:
Davey Richards vs. Kenny Omega ****1/2

PWG As The Worm Turns:
Davey Richards vs. Kenny Omega ****

The useless comedy, some selling issues and a tad of sloppiness brought down their PWG match.


----------



## seancarleton77

Naomichi Marufuji vs. Prince Devitt about 9.3/10


----------



## freeway222

Because I love the format and I'm huge fans of both their work: Jericho vs Goldust on Superstars, 8.5/10.


----------



## KingKicks

*Pro Wrestling NOAH 10th Anniversary Summer Navigation 2010*

Takashi Sugiura vs. Yoshihiro Takayama *****-****¼*

Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Naomichi Marufuji ******


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

Some ratings (caught up with PWG pretty much):

-Chris Sabin vs. Roderick Strong (PWG: As the Worm Turns, ***3/4)
-Chris Hero vs. Alex Shelley (PWG: As the Worm Turns, ***1/2)
-PWG Tag Championships: Young Bucks © vs. Generico & Chuck Taylor (PWG: As the Worm Turns, ****)
-PWG World Championship: Kenny Omega © vs. Davey Richards (PWG: As the Worm Turns, ****)

-PWG World Championship: Davey Richards © vs. Roderick Strong (PWG: Titannica, ****1/5)
-PWG Tag Championships: Young Bucks © vs. Briscoes (PWG: Titannica,***3/4)

-Cutlers vs. Bucks (DDT4, ***3/4)
-Bucks vs. Generico & London (DDT4, all things considered... ***3/4)

-Kota Ibushi vs. Davey Richards (EVOLVE 1: Richards vs. Ibushi, ****1/4)


----------



## lewieG

That Young Bucks vs 2SBGOLMF match from As The Worm Turns needs more love. That's up with the best YB defenses, although not as good as the match against Steenerico at BOLA.


----------



## Schorschi

Kanemaru vs. Marufuji - ****1/4
Sugiura vs. Takayama - ****1/4


----------



## KingKicks

*Dragon Gate Kobe World 2010*

BxB Hulk vs. Shingo Takagi *(Hair vs. Hair)* *****¼*

YAMATO vs. Masato Yoshino *(Open the Dream Gate)* ****¾-*****


----------



## rafz

NOAH 10/04
Go Shiozaki vs. Naomichi Marufuji - *****1/4*

awesome match, you can call me a mark but this guy made great matches with a lot of different guys like KENTA, Liger, Devitt, Kanemaru, even his match with Tiger Mask IV was pretty good, Marufuji is my pick to Wrestler Of The Year along with Davey Richards.


----------



## KingKicks

*PWG As The Worm Turns*
Chris Hero vs. Alex Shelley ******


----------



## Devildude

*NJPW Dominion PPV 6/19:*

Prince Devitt vs Naomichi Marufuji - *****1/2*
Togi Makabe vs Go Shiozaki - *****1/4*


----------



## KingKicks

*PWG Titannica*
Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong ****¾-*****


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*ROH Death Before Dishonor VIII*

_Kenny Omega vs. Christopher Daniels_ - ****1/4

_Kings of Wrestling vs. Briscoes_ - ****1/4

_Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards_ - *****
Fuck Tyler haters.


----------



## seancarleton77

*Michinoku Pro "GREAT SASUKE 20TH ANNIVERSARY"*

Great Sasuke & Dick Togo vs. FUNAKI & TAKA Michinoku ***3/4 

Why you ask? Sasuke came out to Metal on Metal by Metal Gods ANVIL and he had ANVIL tights and an ANVIL Sasuke mask on!!!

Plus Sasuke is almost Liger like in his agelessness.

*Chikara's Faded Scars and Lines*

Danielson vs. Donst ***3/4 simply because of Dragon.


----------



## lewieG

Gotta spruik two recent ROH on HDNet matches:

El Generico vs Tyler Black: ***1/2 (A rather short match but full of awesome action which had the often quiet Philly crowd on their feet, Tyler was intense in this match, similar to how he was at DBD8 and that's a very good thing. Can't wait for a full rematch, hopefully with the title on the line.)

Generico/Cabana vs Steen/Corino in a Street Fight: **** (A sick street fight with some painful spots involving tables, guardrails, chairs and more, some of which I've never seen before [a spot between Steen and Generico featuring two set up chairs and a half and half suplex comes to mind). Maybe not as good as their BFSE2 match, but a worthy sequel. Hopefully there will be one more match between these two teams to settle the feud, with it currently 1-1 in tag matches if you exclude the DQ from the Big Bang. Again, this match managed to get a huge reaction out of the Philly crowd.)

Speaking of TV matches, the series between Beer Money and the Guns has been great stuff, the combinations of Kofi/Christian/Ziggler/Rhodes/McIntyre on SD has produced some really good matches, and MVP vs Chavo from this week's Superstars is a match I really liked, it aired today here in Australia.


----------



## Goatlord

Not a MOTYC, more like TV MOTYC but Strong/Daniels this week was a tremendous TV match, best storytelling and selling in ROH in a long time. I really dig Daniels new moveset and style utilizing mostly throws/chains and submissions where he uses highspots only when it really adds to the match and actually sells his injuries very well (like when he tried to lift Strong but fell due to selling the back breaker that Roddy performed on him), seeing Roderick dominate almost the whole beginning was a great way to show his new side, I have never heard people boo him and chant "you suck", "roderick sucks" that much and the heel/face dynamics were there for the first time since I don't even remember when in ROH on HDNET. Great chemistry overall, I cheered for Daniels to win so I am not pleased by the DQ result, however since it was a win by cheating I don't think Daniels looked weak and it showed Strongs new side very well.


----------



## seancarleton77

*EVOLVE 3: Rise Or Fall *

Chris Hero vs. Bobby Fish 9/10 BRUTAL
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chuck Taylor 8.9/10 Both men looked really good.


----------



## seancarleton77

I just watched both top contenders for match of the year back to back and here is my verdict....



*Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards* *= PERFECT*

*VS*

*Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels* *= PERFECT*

Winner: Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels & Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards, nothing else comes close.


----------



## antoniomare007

*Daisuke Sekimoto vs HARASHIMA - RYOGOKU PETER PAN 2010*

Yeah, Daisuke is my pick for WOTY at the moment, his reign has been awesome and this was another great chapter in his "monster" angle in DDT. 

****-****1/4


----------



## Nervosa

seancarleton77 said:


> I just watched both top contenders for match of the year back to back and here is my verdict....
> 
> 
> 
> *Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards* *= PERFECT*
> 
> *VS*
> 
> *Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels* *= PERFECT*
> 
> Winner: Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels & Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards, nothing else comes close.


Don't get me wrong, I am glad you enjoyed this. I am fine with people saying Michaels/Taker is perfect. I give it ****3/4, but still, that's fine by me. It's close enough.

But Davey and Tyler? I still can't see how a match with a run-in and a botched powerbomb can be called perfect. Actually lets shorten this: I can't see how a match with a botch can be called perfect. Are we seriously just pretending this didn't happen?


----------



## silver kyle

I've yet to see Davey/Black yet, but I know what you mean. Like last year's Michaels/Taker match, people were screaming it was 5 stars, even though there was some botches in it, and I think I had 3 or so matches that I enjoyed more.

As for Michaels/Taker this year, I'm still not sure what to rate it. ****3/4 or the full *****...

However, I can somewhat see an argument for when a match is so damn good, and has so much meaning put into a certain spot that really touches you(the ending with Taker telling Michaels to stay down) that you sometimes get caught up in the moment and just shell out the 5.

I feel the same way with Michaels/Taker from their Hell in a Cell match from '97, and the Mankind/Michaels match from Mind Games.


----------



## CM Skittle

seancarleton77 said:


> I just watched both top contenders for match of the year back to back and here is my verdict....
> 
> 
> 
> *Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards* *= PERFECT*
> 
> *VS*
> 
> *Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels* *= PERFECT*
> 
> Winner: Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels & Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards, nothing else comes close.


I definitely agree with this post! They're both 5 stars so I think they're tied for MOTY


----------



## -Mystery-

Taker/Michaels is above everything else. It's been MOTY since it happened and nothing is gonna top it.


----------



## Alan4L

Nervosa said:


> Don't get me wrong, I am glad you enjoyed this. I am fine with people saying Michaels/Taker is perfect. I give it ****3/4, but still, that's fine by me. It's close enough.
> 
> But Davey and Tyler? I still can't see how a match with a run-in and a botched powerbomb can be called perfect. Actually lets shorten this: I can't see how a match with a botch can be called perfect. Are we seriously just pretending this didn't happen?


it's a pro wrestling match though, not synchronised swimming. If you wanna look at it like a judge throwing up a rating based on form and execution, fine, but not everyone watches wrestling like that.


----------



## Devildude

Nervosa said:


> But Davey and Tyler? I still can't see how a match with a run-in and a botched powerbomb can be called perfect. Actually lets shorten this: I can't see how a match with a botch can be called perfect. Are we seriously just pretending this didn't happen?


Broken record much? The match and its potential flaws/strengths was discussed to death in the relevant thread including several lengthy posts by yourself (among others) if I remember correctly.

Just leave it be man - everyone has their opinion and are entitled to it.


----------



## lewieG

Do we have to go through this argument again? It was an incredible match, just leave it.


----------



## Mark.

While I disagree about Davey/Tyler being 5*, it's easy to let a minor botch like that Powerbomb slide when you're enjoying a match enough to give it 5*.


----------



## seancarleton77

*DDT "Ryogoku Peter Pan 2010"*

Daisuke Sekimoto vs HARASHIMA **** - They laid it out perfectly for me, made me want to route for HARASHIMA.

Kenny Omega vs. Naomichi Marufuji ***3/4 - Marufuji is a bad mother fucker, that is all.


----------



## Nervosa

I understand its a broken record, but were talking about the word 'perfect' here. There have been matches in wrestling history that actually were perfect, and to say a modern match is perfect is to put it in the same class. 'Perfect' is an awful lofty word to be thrown around on matches that had a spot that they had to 'do-over.'


----------



## antoniomare007

You are being too literal. I'm pretty sure you can always nitpick something from a match (thus, it ain't gonna be perfect), someone is gonna find something they didn't like about a match and it's not going to be "perfetc" for them. It's kinda silly focusing so much in a technicality.


----------



## F5uits

"Perfect" can be a subjective term in a wrestling match sense. Perfectly executed in your terms could be the complete cooperation between the wrestlers without hints of a botch whatsoever. However, if you look at wrestling through kayfabe-tinted glass, why is not realistic for a powerbomb to not work out perfectly every time? Those guys had been having a war, it didn't take away from the match or its realism.

EDIT: I don't know if I'd even give it ***** by the way, just sayin'.


----------



## Speedy McGee

seancarleton77 said:


> *DDT "Ryogoku Peter Pan 2010"*
> 
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs HARASHIMA **** - They laid it out perfectly for me, made me want to route for HARASHIMA.
> 
> Kenny Omega vs. Naomichi Marufuji ***3/4 - Marufuji is a bad mother fucker, that is all.



Hey where can I check out Daisuke Sekimoto vs HARASHIMA? I know Omega vs. Marufuji is up on youtube.


----------



## Goatlord

To reach a perfect wrestling match is almost impossible. You would have to be an incredible storyteller AND be able to tech wrestle/highfly and powerwretle imo. If I imagined a match where a guy would be able to do cattle mutilations, spiral taps and body press slams I'd say that's genetically impossible for most. I don't recall a single wrestler in history that could generate such gooesebumps from doing all three styles. Basically a mix of Danielson/AJ/Lesnar could do it but this is so far out of the realms of possibillity that I won't even bother to look for it.


----------



## antoniomare007

Speedy McGee said:


> Hey where can I check out Daisuke Sekimoto vs HARASHIMA? I know Omega vs. Marufuji is up on youtube.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/puro-...s-harashima-ddt-ryogoku-peter-pan-2010-a.html


----------



## lewieG

I gave it the full 5 when I saw it live because I was so caught up in marking out over it on the iPPV, but I think it will still be ***** for me when I see it on DVD.


----------



## Caponex75

*NOAH - Kensuke Sasaki vs. Go Shiozaki
*
*The Build*:
This match has been building for nearly 5 years. 5 years previous to this, a young Go Shiozaki was teaming with his mentor, Kenta Kobashi, against the man seen as his mentor's equal in Kensuke Sasaki along with his protege, Katsuhiko Nakajima. Shiozaki and Nakajima were the weak links in their team but they fought harder than ever and both had the match of their career in that very tag. However, that night, Shiozaki fell to Kensuke Sasaki and Kensuke finally gained a small amount of revenge against Kobashi after his lost to him at the dome.....what was Kensuke victory lead to a young man's career who now seemed to have that one big goal, beat Kensuke. The wars between Burning and Kensuke Office would still rage and Shiozaki finally made his mark several years later.

Fast forward to 2008, Go Shiozaki is coming back full time to Pro-wrestling NOAH after a year tour in North America and his opponent is none other than GHC Champion, Kensuke Sasaki. Year, 2 years, or 3 years, nobody would even process in their minds that Go would even last 5 minutes against Kensuke Sasaki let alone if he was champion. Shiozaki not only lasted but he had Sasaki in jeopardy with one of own maneuvers. The scorecard said that Kensuke won by points but the impression was that night was that Shiozaki had Kensuke beat. Surely this would not be the last each man had seen of each other.

Fast Forward to near mid 2009,Go Shiozaki is now The Man of NOAH and with his fellow Burning peer, KENTA, are the top GHC heavyweight champions of NOAH. They, however, face the unit that none of the Burning combination have been able to beat in Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima. A hard fought battle but Go finally put the streak to a end by being apart o the first NOAH team to beat KO. Shiozaki secured the win for his team against that same youngster he stared at from across the ring in 2005, Nakajima. Nakajima, who many felt was at a higher level than Shiozaki for years, was now looking at a man that was now the Gem of Pro-Wrestling NOAH. Nakajima didn't take the loss lightly and disrespected Shiozaki after the match. He isn't about to be under a wrestler who he didn't only believe could beat Kensuke but a man who he believed couldn't even lace his own boots.

As much as it would be such a story for Nakajima to beat Shiozaki, Shiozaki took away the young man's dream. Shiozaki had now put his past behind him and he now proved that his young rival were not his equal anymore. Shiozaki had put away most of his haunted past as he finally went over Morishima, beat KENTA, and even held his own in a toe for toe battle against Kobashi. Now all he had to do for his career was defeat the man that gave him his defining moment as well as lost in his career and that man he needed to beat was Kensuke Sasaki. 

2010 and the match is finally signed. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Go Shiozaki. Shiozaki is now seen as one of the aces of Pro-Wrestling NOAH and is fresh off of revenging his loss against New Japan Pro-Wrestling's ace, Hiroshi Tanahashi. If there is anytime Go Shiozaki was going to beat the man that made his career, it would be now. Kensuke Sasaki isn't any slouch and isn't exactly the guy you can just roll through. Had a strong performance in his Global Heavyweight league and even drew with the GHC Heavyweight Champion. Kensuke will not be that guy to just roll over for you. Can Shiozaki finally put that famous lost behind him or will Sasaki take the dream away from Shiozaki? 

*The Match* : Big fight feel and they even have Kenta Kobashi doing commentary. The storytelling in this match is fantastic because it isn't the simple one subject but it's the variety that progresses and it makes segments become memorable instead of forgotten. I came into this match not having much faith in Shiozaki to deliver and in Kensuke to deliver the good but I am glad I was wrong. For my money, this is the best match in NOAH's 2010 year.

First, the match begins with Shiozaki and Kensuke ending up in collar and elbow tie up and they both FIGHT for who gets to decide the clean break. This leads to believing that the first chop is going to be thrown here and then it'll be all hell. Surprisingly though, Shiozaki gives him the clean break to which the announcers are even surprised. It's great to know that people are still great at teasing the inevitable. Match ends up being a power vs power lock up which is acceptable for so many damn reasons and it is quite a play on so many things. They start having a shoulderblock war which leads to one of the most badass moments in the match up. Shiozaki chops Kensuke, Kensuke responds, and they both just stare at each other. I mean c'mon, there is no words, no middlefingers, or anything, they both just eye each other like two cowboys ready for a duel.

The stare ends and they end up STARTING TO HEADBUTT EACH OTHER. Some really sick ones to and Kensuke clearly ends up the victor in all of this. This clearly establishes the point of who really is going to be the big boss in the match but I digress. Shiozaki gets pissed about this and takes Kensuke down. What makes this even better is that Shiozaki starts using Tanahashi's offense on the leg but that really isn't the story. It's just a nice little add in. The story here is that Go isn't going to be a idiot and start fighting like a barbarian but he picks his spots smartly and nicely. He knows if he gets aggressive Kensuke, Kensuke will not take it as lightly as his other opponents would. When he sees the chance, he takes the opportunity to do some damage. When he can't get a piledriver on the apron, he goes for a simple yet effective DDT. When Shiozaki gets chopped on the outside, he doesn't retaliate with a chop of his own but makes sure not to even get that ball rolling.

However, this plan goes all to hell when Kensuke starts giving him shit during a chinlock and Shiozaki gets aggressive. The problem with that is that you don't aggressive Kensuke because Kensuke doesn't play that aggressive shit and getting aggressive with Kensuke means you are going to aggressively get your ass beat. Fuck, even bears don't get aggressive with Kensuke because of fear. Go ends up getting the EPIC shit beat out of him The story is not now if Go can play it smart but if Go can survive this and comeback from this. There is a moment where Go tries to play it smart with elbowing Kensuke to stop the chops but Kensuke just LEVELS him with a monster elbow of his own. There is one EPIC point in which Go tries to get out of this predicament by busting out with a unique Hurcanranna but get his arm TAKEN OFF for giving Kensuke such trouble. I mean Shiozaki damn near gets his whole arm decapitated from Kensuke saying "FUCK YOUR LARIATS"! Badass. 

What's great about Go's comeback is that it's a big signature spot from when he came back in the 05 and that spot is a struggle over a suplex. It's so great to see this and it makes Shiozaki's comeback seem so much more damn special. I marked my ass off when he DEADLIFTS a 260 pound built Kensuke the whole way around for a suplex. I would spill into more about how amazing everything was in this match but I'll get down to the one thing I want to get to the most....

Chop fest. This is one the most amazing things I've seen all year next to YAMATO's counter to his own sleeper and Shawn Michaels's rebellious reaction to his inevitable end by Taker. The chop fest here is amazing to me because it basically gives the result. It is labeled on it "Whoever wins this will win the match". While the Kensuke/Kobashi chop fest is amazing, this was it...this was for everything or nothing. A chop duel to decide who would walk out the victor. This made the match more epic than it had any right for it being. Not ever would I have imagined that a chop fest would be THIS DAMN IMPORTANT. It had such a brilliant build the whole match but this solidified why this match deserves every bit of love. 


However, the moment, that I believe stands with YAMATO'S counter and the ending to the possible MOTY, was the moment Shiozaki went to the corner and told Kensuke to give him his best. Go fucking Shiozaki MAN UP'ed and told Kensuke to give him the best damn chops he had in him. It keeps replaying in my head because it had no right happening but it did and it was a moment. What makes the moment even better is that Go survives the corner chops and gives him every bit of it back. Shiozaki is a star. That moment proved it. Let me just put it down again to put it in your skulls: Shiozaki took a chop from Kensuke FUCKING Sasaki, walks over to the corner, wraps his arms around the ropes, and yells "BEAT ME"! Chuck Norris has chosen Shiozaki as his disciple after surviving 3 Roundhouse kicks to the face and replying with "Is that all?". Fucking Win.

Anyway I have spoiled enough of this match but feel free to find this match enjoy the epicness. More great things to name than just one.
****1/2+


----------



## Alan4L

Great write up. ****1/2 for me too. Here's what I wrote on DVDVR.

Didn't know who won, didn't know how long it went. If I did, I would NOT have been excited about watching this. Thank God I didn't because, these two DREW ME IN. Particularly Kensuke who gave one of his greatest performances I've ever seen from him. He lead Go by the hand and was absolutely awesome when he was on offense and just as good when he had to eat Go's stuff. Kensuke was seriously amazing here. I loved the way it progressed - Go gets the early advantage, he's pleased with himself. A little too pleased with himself. Then the tables get turned and Kensuke makes him HIS BITCH. He totally dominates him and the question becomes "can Go come back from this?". I figured the big story of the match would be Go making his comeback and going on to win and that would be fine, a good match. But no, they took it to another level. Kensuke SURVIVED the big comeback and dragged Go into waters he's never been in. Then we got the chop battle and I loved every single chop they threw. And it was the right thing that Go couldn't withstand it! He's not Kobashi yet - he shouldn't be getting the better of Kensuke in this situation. The finish was PERFECT. Loved this. Will be high on my ballot.


----------



## DaveyR.

Hello and welcome to all, I've been watching this forum and thread for a long time now and finally get myself an account 
Think this really is an interesting thread here, so I thougt I will post my Top 10 so far:

1. World1 vs. Warriors5 - Mercury Rising - **** 3/4 (I absolutely love this!)
2. Yamato vs. Mochizuki - Infinity 177 - **** 1/2
3. Kenta vs. Marufuji - NOAH 6/6 - **** 1/2 (thought it was not as good as the two from 06 and the 60 minute from 08)
4. Davey Richards vs. Kenny Omega - Epic Encounter III - **** 1/2 (I'm one of them who prefers this)
5. Kanemaru vs. Marufuji - NOAH 10/7 - **** 1/2 
6. Devitt vs. Marufuji - NJPW Dominion - **** 1/4
7. Roderik Strong vs. Tyler Black - Supercard of Honor V - **** 1/4
8. Sekimoto vs. Ibushi - DDT Max Bump - **** 1/4 
9. Briscoes vs. American Wolves - From the Ashes - **** 1/4
10. Davey Richards vs. Roderik Strong - Titannica - **** 1/4


----------



## seabs

*El Generico vs Roderick Strong - ROH Pick Your Poison*
_****_

*Davey Richards vs Roderick Strong - ROH Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies II*
_****1/4_

*Tyler Black vs Chris Hero - ROH World Championship - ROH Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies II*
_****_

*Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs El Generico & Colt Cabana - Street Fight - ROH Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies II*
_****1/4+_


----------



## Devildude

*NOAH 2010/07/10:*

Kensuke Sasaki, Yoshinari Ogawa & Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Jun Akiyama, Takuma Sano & Makoto Hashi - ****1/2*
Apollo 55 vs KENTA & Eddie Edwards - ****3/4*
Naomichi Marufuji vs Yoshinobu Kanemaru - *****1/2* - _BRAINBUSTERS AND HEAD-DROPS EVERYWHERE_
Go Shiozaki vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - ******
Takashi Sugiura vs Yoshihiro Takayama - *****1/4*

_*Either I'm feeling very generous tonight or I just watched NOAH's best top to bottom show in a very very long time. Right up there with DBD VIII as the best show of the year for my money and I even skipped three matches that didn't interest me on face value.*_


----------



## Alan4L

well 7/24 smokes it so I think you're gonna LOVE that


----------



## Devildude

Alan4L said:


> well 7/24 smokes it so I think you're gonna LOVE that


Awesome stuff, I can't to see it.

Just out of interest, how long has Kanemaru been sporting that AWFUL perm? I can't be the only one who noticed that, right? :lmao:


----------



## dazzy666

black v richards 

followed by taker v shawn


----------



## Goldbondmafia

One that flew kind of under the radar Johnny Gargano v.s Bryan Danielson in AIW they went to a 30 minute draw it was awesome, Gargano is a name that is going to start tearing it up in 2010 mark my words


----------



## lewieG

Am I the only one who thought Hero vs Black from Bitter Friends Stiffer Enemies 2 was better than Richards vs Strong from the same show?


----------



## S-Mac

I prefered davey /Strong than hero/Black by a little bit the main event however was better than both.


----------



## DaveyR.

I like the Hero/Black much more. The Richards/Strong match was very good, really, but the 20 minute time limit draw killed it for me. This match was slowly at he beginning and I thougt they would build it up to a even more awesome finish. If this match would have had the end I wished, it would be much better than their Titannica match.
Chris Hero vs. Tyler Black was just great, like a bit of a dream confrontation for me. Got this on a **** +
The "Come-as-you-came" street fight was the best match of the night, but maybe a bit too brutal. But Awesome!


----------



## jawbreaker

Hero/Black was very good, but it had Hero in it, so that's almost a given.


----------



## seabs

*Kevin Steen vs Colt Cabana - 34th Street Death Match - ROH Supercard Of Honor V*
_****1/4_

*Kings Of Wrestling vs Motor City Machine Guns - ROH World Tag Team Championships - ROH Supercard of Honor V*
_****1/2_


----------



## silver kyle

RoH So Cal Showdown - 01/29/2010
Austin Aries vs. Jushin Thunder Liger - ***1/2
The American Wolves & The Kings of Wrestling vs. The Briscoes & The Young Bucks ***3/4

TNA Impact - 07/29/2010
Motor City Machine Guns vs. Beer Money Inc. (Cage) ***

TNA Impact - 08/05/2010
Motor City Machine Guns vs. Beer Money Inc. (Ultimate X) ***


----------



## smitlick

PWG - Titannica - Davey Richards vs Roderick Strong ****-****1/4
PWG - Titannica - The Young Bucks vs The Briscoe Brothers ****


----------



## ddog121

Beer Money vs MCMG (Ladder) ****
Beer Money vs. MCMG (Ultimate X)****1/4 

I love this series


----------



## Bubz

Generico/Cabanna vs Steen/Corino Street Fight - ROH on HDNet ****

Awesome street fight, just as enjoyable as their match at BFSE. Some brutal bumps in this one.


----------



## Devildude

*NJPW G1 Climax 2010 - Day One:*

Yuji Nagata vs Shinsuke Nakamura - ******

*NOAH "PRO-WRESTLING NOAH 10TH ANNIVERSARY ~ NEW NAVIGATION 2010 IN OSAKA" - 24/07/10*

Go Shiozaki vs. Kensuke Sasaki - *****1/2+*
Jun Akiyama & KENTA vs. Yuji Nagata & Ryusuke Taguchi - ******


----------



## rafz

ROH Death Before Dishonor VIII

Kings Of Wrestling vs. Briscoes - NO DQ Match - *****1/4*

_different kind of match than the first one, less time but still very good match._

Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards - *****3/4*

_finally have a chance to see this, not disappointed at all,probaly the best match in Tyler's career and Davey is in his best shape doing one great match after another, fucking great year for him._


----------



## Bubz

TNA Vicoty Road - MCMG vs Beer Money **** - ****1/4

MCMG vs Beer Money Cage match ****

MCMG vs Beer Money Ultimate X ****

Awesome series, I really think Beer Money are underrated, they are a great team. MCMG are awesome as always and its about time TNA realised the talent they have in the Guns.


----------



## seancarleton77

*NOAH 10th Anniversary ~ New Navigation 2010 In Osaka *

Go Shiozaki vs. Kensuke Sasaki - 9.7/10

Jun Akiyama & KENTA vs. Yuji Nagata & Ryusuke Taguchi 9.2/10

Nagata vs. KENTA, make it happen guys.

*NJPW "CIRCUIT 2010 NEW JAPAN SOUL"*

IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Title Match: Prince Devitt (c) vs. Atsushi Aoki 9.3/10

I would argue that Devitt is the most over Gaijin ever, he's more over than fucking Kojima, Nakamura and Kanemoto and arguably Makabe.


----------



## S-Mac

_Davey Richards vs Tyler Black - DBD - **** 3/4_
Near perfect match really hope Davey doesnt retire at the end of the year.

_Davey Richards Vs Roderick Strong_ - PWG - **** 1/4


----------



## seancarleton77

I think I'm done with rating matches by numbers or stars for awhile, I will base reviews on enjoyment, logic and most importantly awesomeness of the match.

*Go Shiozaki & Takeshi Morishima vs. Takashi Sugira & KENTA*


Great stuff, KENTA once again looked credible going against Heavies. One of my favourite Japanese tag matches in awhile, this is the type of tag match that All Japan was known for in the 90's and the type of match that put NOAH on the map.


----------



## KB# 24

Basically all my current contenders are the same as most other members.

1. Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards (ROH - Death Before Dishonor VIII).
2. Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong (PWG - Titannica).
3. The Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels (WWE - WrestleMania 26).
4. Davey Richards vs. Kenny Omega (PWG - As The Worm Turns).
5. Kings Of Wrestling vs. Motor City Machine Guns (ROH - Supercard of Honor V).


----------



## seabs

*Chris Hero vs Ikuto Hidaka - EVOLVE 2*
_****_

*Daisuke Sekimoto vs Big Van Walter - wXw 16 Carat Gold Tournament Day 1*
_***3/4+_


----------



## dele3344

DDT - Daisuke Sekimoto (c) vs HARASHIMA - DDT Openweight Championship

**** 1/4


----------



## The Instant Pop

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chuck Taylor EVOLVE 3- ****

Kenny Omega vs. Naomichi Marufuji DDT Rygoku Peter Pan- **** (Poor Fuji's shoulder was F'ed up)

Christopher Daniels vs. Tyler Black ROH on HDNET- ***3/4


----------



## arjun14626rko

Davey Richards vs. Tyler Black - *****

That was phenomenal. Multiple "match of the year" chants broke out during the match and with good reason.


----------



## seabs

*Prince Devitt vs Naomichi Marufuji - IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship - NJPW 16.09.2010*
_****_

*Hiroshi Yamato vs KAI - AJPW 16.05.2010*
_****_


----------



## KingKicks

*TNA The Whole F'N Show*
The Motor City Machine Guns vs. Beer Money *****¼*


----------



## smitlick

DGUSA - Open The Ultimate Gate - Bucks & Evans vs CIMA/Gamma/DG Kid ****


----------



## kwjr86

*TNA The Whole F'N Show*
The Motor City Machine Guns vs. Beer Money: ****½ - INCREDIBLE tag match.

Rob Van Dam vs. Abyss: **** - Great hardcore match.


----------



## rafz

ROH Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies II
Tyler Black vs. Chris Hero - ******

NOAH 04/08/10
KENTA & Takeshi Sugiura vs. Go Shiozaki & Takeshi Morishima - 2/3 Falls Match - ******


----------



## Bubz

Finally had some free time so im catching up on some stuff

PWG As The Worm Turns - Davey Richards vs kenny Omega ****1/2

I put it just slightly ahead of their EE3 match, just because of the way Omegas arm was Daveys focus right untill the end. Really Great match and probably in my top 5 so far. Might change though as i still have to watch Davey/Roddy from Titannica and MCMG/KOW.


----------



## KingKicks

*EVOLVE 1: Richards vs. Ibushi*
Davey Richards vs. Kota Ibushi ****¾-*****


----------



## Cleavage

ROH Death Before Dishonor VIII - Tyler Black vs Davey Richards ****3/4


----------



## seabs

*Daisuke Sekimoto vs HARASHIMA - DDT 25.07.2010*
_****1/4_

*KENTA vs Naomichi Marufuji - NOAH 06.06.2010*
_****1/4+_

*Takeshi Sugiura vs Yoshihiro Takayama - NOAH 10.07.2010*
_****_

*KENTA & Takeshi Sugiura vs Go Shiozaki & Takeshi Morishima - 2/3 Falls - NOAH 04.08.2010*
_****_

*YAMATO vs Masato Yoshino - Dragon Gate 11.07.2010*
_****_

*Go Shiozaki vs Kensuke Sasaki - NOAH 24.07.2010*
_****1/2_


----------



## Corey

*TNA The Whole F'n Show*

*Tna World Tag Team Championship - 2/3 Falls*
Motor City Machine Guns(c) vs. Beer Money Inc. - ****1/4 (_Easily the best non-indy tag team match you're gonna see this year. Great action from start to finish with some awesome near falls)_​


----------



## seancarleton77

*Nick Jackson vs Matt Jackson - wXw 16 Carat Gold Tournament 2010 Day 3*

Really good match, got a little more intense then some would expect but hey they are Brothers so it's believable that they would go at it like that.


----------



## Bubz

ROH SOH5 - MCMG vs KOW ****1/4

This was seriously awesome stuff all the way through, i know the ending was probably the only logical ending they could have done, but i really think if there was a clean finish this would of been even higher. Great match none the less.

PWG Titannica - Davey Richards vs Roderick Strong ****3/4

Holy S***! They literally just destroyed each other! Amazing match right here and definately the best between the two, easily makes it to number 3 on my list so far with Davey/Tyler and Taker/Michaels at number 1 and 2.


----------



## lewieG

TNA The Whole F'N Show

Kurt Angle vs AJ Styles: ***1/2 Probably the best 10 minute match you'll see this year. Awesome stuff as always from them.

MCMG vs Beer Money: ****1/4 Awesome tag, same rating at their PPV match, but this was just below that PPV match. Still a great match though, this series is the best stuff from TNA in a long time.

RVD vs Abyss: ***1/4 - ***1/2 Pretty good hardcore match, especially seeing as RVD is getting old, and Abyss is...well, Abyss. They did a good job.


----------



## smitlick

Chikara - King of Trios 2010 - Night 1 
The Jackson 3 vs The Future Is Now
***3/4-****


----------



## YourHero

For TNA at least, Angle vs Anderson at Lockdown is still by far my MOTY - and honestly I see no way for it to be surpassed.


----------



## -Mystery-

****1/2 (maybe ****3/4) for Team WWE vs. Nexus. Absolutely fan-fucking-tastic. 

Second only to Taker/Michaels for the year.


----------



## WillTheBloody

_*WWE SummerSlam 2010*_


*World Heavyweight Title*: Kane© vs. Rey Mysterio - ****3/4*
_I'm a huge fan of both guys and I thought they delivered a really awesome match. You know the match is going good when Kane hits a standard sideslam and it looks fucking sick. Rey was...Rey. He's as reliable as the come in the WWE. Crowd stunk though; the commentators had to play it up as if they had mixed emotions or something. They were just lazy fans. The post-match stuff was also really, really good and a departure from where I was sure they'd go. _

*Elimination Match*: Team RAW vs. The Nexus - *****1/4*
_Amazing match that was hampered big time by three things: the dreary crowd (though better here than Kane/Mysterio), the predictable & just plain annoying ending, and Michael Cole still keeping up the Miz love. The win felt much less important given all the trash Cole had been talking. His current shtick has a place and this wasn't it. Still, it had lots of nice eliminations and the best in-ring story that the WWE has told in a helluva long time._


----------



## -Mystery-

Cole was all over the fucking place during the main event, he sucked badly. Just fucking talking nonsense all match. One minute he's bashing Cena then the next he's dick riding Team WWE.


----------



## antoniomare007

The match was booked perfectly till that really stupid finish. I have no problem with Cena beating Nexus, but that should have been saved for the feud ender (and i don't think that angle is over yet) and they build it perfectly so that a Cena loss would have made sense and would have looked like something credible, it was very weird seeing him make that super comeback this time.

The actual action was meh, wasn't expecting something diferent though, i was entertained by it but wouldn't call it a MOTYC.


----------



## -Mystery-

I thought the finish was fine, no point to have Cena lose. Cena's been screwed and had his ass kicked for months by Nexus, he needed to get his heat back.


----------



## antoniomare007

-Mystery- said:


> I thought the finish was fine, no point to have Cena lose. Cena's been screwed and had his ass kicked for months by Nexus, he needed to get his heat back.


he's John Cena, he can get his ass kicked for 5 months and still be the n°1 guy, specially if he ends up winning the feud. 

if he was gonna win, at least make it more of a competitive thing. He was destroyed, made a very quick comeback and that was it. Nobodoy looks good in Nexus - besides Sheffield - and now they have to give them their heat back (wich is gonna be weird, they have beat the shit out of everybody for 3 months, what are they gonna do now? the same thing? that's kinda lame). i found the finish very anticlimatic and just plain wrong.

idk, would it really hurt them to wait 1 or 2 more PPVs to make him win and give Nexus a win that they can talk about to always keep their heat?.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I don't get the praise for the Kane vs. Mysterio match. I just couldn't get into it and Kane has always bored me. It was no different than their little match they had on Smackdown a year ago. I was surprised Kane won clean with a choke slam but that's about it. Mysterio tried his best to make this look like something special.

Everybody is shunning on the Orton vs. Sheamus match and praising the one that wasn't as good. It may just be me but even with Orton vs. Sheamus being slow the match had me glued to see how it would end and it was just immense. Didn't care for the ending but could it make it not as good as Kane vs. Mysterio? Nope.


----------



## WillTheBloody

I thought Orton/Sheamus was okay. The "finish" absolutely blew and I thought the aftermath was pretty pointless. Sheamus and Orton are both incredibly slow workers, but neither feels very methodical. Orton can Garvin Stomp all he wants, it just feels like he's killing time. However, I felt the finishing stretch was excellent, mostly due to Sheamus. Orton's comebacks have gotten lazier and lazier and his facial expressions when he sells are still some of the worst in a company full of guys who do it very well. Oh, and the early spots with both guys hurting their shoulders never factored in and neither sold it in the end, so...what the fuck.

As I said, I'm a big mark for Kane and Mysterio is just plain exciting. Their were a ton of really cool counters and nice little moments, like the chokeslam into the rana, the teasing of the casket and Rey's hilarious top rope headbutt. I still say Kane has the best facial expressions in the company and he really gets me into everything he does.

*EDIT*: Just rewatched Kane/Mysterio on a stream and still feel the same. Kane's face when he saw 'Taker was great.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

WillTheBloody said:


> I thought Orton/Sheamus was okay. The "finish" absolutely blew and I thought the aftermath was pretty pointless. Sheamus and Orton are both incredibly slow workers, but neither feels very methodical. Orton can Garvin Stomp all he wants, it just feels like he's killing time. However, I felt the finishing stretch was excellent, mostly due to Sheamus. Orton's comebacks have gotten lazier and lazier and his facial expressions when he sells are still some of the worst in a company full of guys who do it very well. Oh, and the early spots with both guys hurting their shoulders never factored in and neither sold it in the end, so...what the fuck.
> 
> As I said, I'm a big mark for Kane and Mysterio is just plain exciting. Their were a ton of really cool counters and nice little moments, like the chokeslam into the rana, the teasing of the casket and Rey's hilarious top rope headbutt. I still say Kane has the best facial expressions in the company and he really gets me into everything he does.
> 
> *EDIT*: Just rewatched Kane/Mysterio on a stream and still feel the same. Kane's face when he saw 'Taker was great.


The only thing I'll agree with you on is that Kane vs. Mysterio had a much better aftermath. I didn't care for the dq ending just like I didn't care for the ending of Ziggler vs. Kofi and the table not breaking was dumb and people chanting for the Miz was awkward I guess.

Sheamus was the story of this match. It was very similar to the Christian vs. Ezekiel Royal Rumble match but I'm not trying to compare Orton to Christian.


----------



## KingCrash

*WWE Summerslam 2010*
The Nexus vs. Team WWE - ****1/4
Like some people I didn't like the ending (just one part really) but overall great match with the surprise return and Nexus overall looked good (though Otunga, Tarver & especially Young better get it together real fast). Easily the best match on an average at best Summerslam.


*TNA Impact - Motor City Machine Guns vs. Beer Money Best of 5 Series*
Ladder Match - ***1/2
Street Fight - ***1/4
Steel Cage - ***1/2 - ***3/4
Ultimate X - ***3/4
Two Out Of Three - ****1/4 - ****1/2


----------



## seancarleton77

^ I agree with those ratings wholeheartedly.


----------



## KingKicks

*WWE Summerslam*
Team WWE vs. The Nexus - *****¼*
_Really great match. Surprised the hell out of me, and was incredibly well booked. The only real problem I had was the way Gabriel was eliminated._


----------



## Rickey

MCMG vs. Beer Money 2/3 falls-4/5(Wish we didn't get that commercial break after the second fall)
NEXUS vs. WWE-3.5/5(I thought the SD and RAW money in the bank matches were better but this is still one of their best ppv main events this year.)


----------



## Speedy McGee

STAIRWAY TO HELL MATCH- RVD vs. Abyss (TNA THE WHOLE FUCKING SHOW) ***3/4


----------



## Speedy McGee

STAIRWAY TO HELL MATCH- RVD vs. Abyss (TNA THE WHOLE FUCKING SHOW) ***3/4
Either this match was going to be very terrible, or a pretty enjoyable hardcore kind of match up. With the stupid gimmick stuck onto the match, and the fact that Abyss hasn't been that great for about the last year or so; I really wasn't expecting much out of this match. Luckily both men pulled it together and we got a pretty great ECW style match. Barbwire boards, thumbtacks, ladders, and many objects came into play during the match. I think the spot of the match was RVD's sick Van Terminator with the barbwire board. I would of gave the match **** but there were a couple of little botches throughout the match. Both wrestler's styles clashed together very well and they both delivered a solid way to end the show.


Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chuck Taylor (Evolve 3 Rise or Fall) ****
Pretty entertaining match with some nice teases and some great big man/litte man spots. The whole story behind the match was Claudio's size/power advantage over Taylor. It told a nice story but it's not like Castagnoli is really much bigger then Taylor. Throughout the match Chuck Taylor tried to hit his finisher, but Claudio was just to big/powerfull for him to hit the Awfull Waffle. Both men hit their usual signature moves on one another, and there were some close near falls. One thing that hurt the match was the crowd wasn't really hot throughout the whole match. Crowd reaction plays a huge factor in most matches. Also, while Taylor/Castagnoli were having a excellent match their styles didn't seem to mesh up all that well. At times the match seemed awkward. 


Naomichi Marufuji vs. Go Shiozaki (NOAH 4/10/10) ****
I'm not a huge Shiozaki fan, but I usually enjoy Marufuji vs. Shiozaki matches. This match was probably the weakest match I've seen these two wrestle together. The pace was slower than most of Marufuji's matches, and focused on both wrestler's working each other over. Both men sold very well throughout the match, but I just never thought the match really ever hit second gear. Near the end they did picked it up a little bit, and pulled off a couple of pretty sweet reversals. A lot of people are overrating this match, but that's just my opinon. At the end of the day it was still a very good match, but I was suspecting much more out of these two.

ADDED TO MY TOP 25 LIST

Team WWE vs. The Nexus (WWE SUMMERSLAM) ****1/4
After a overall lackluster night, this Summerslam was shaping up to be one of the worst Summerslam's in WWE history. Luckily the main event delivered big time to save this show from being a total flop. For months now the Nexus take over has been building up to be one of the most ground breaking WWE angles in recent history. All of the beat downs, all of the matches they've interfered in; it all came down to this. I must admit that Daniel Bryan's suprise return had me marking out of my seat like a little school girl, and made me even more excited for this match. The crowd was RED HOT, and were into the contest the entire time. I haven't seen a WWE crowd this hot for a long time. I'm not going to lie, this match had a certain feeling to it. It kind of felt like Taker vs. HBK where everything was on the line. The match lasted almost 40 minutes making it the longest WWE match in recent history. There weren't to many highspots. No, the spots weren't what made me love this match. I loved this match so much, because it was such a well booked contest. All of the elimanations were pretty much done correctly (Yes, Bret Hart had a reason to get DQ'd. I mean the NEXUS nearly killed the man, so I would be swinging a steel chance at them if I was in his boots.). From Jericho/Edge turning on Cena, Daniel Bryan's hot tag, the beatdown on John Cena, and even the ending. A lot of people are complaining about Cena getting the victory, but let me explain. Pretty much Nexus has been beating down on Cena for the past 4 monthes, and finally Cena got his redemption. Anyways Cena has been putting mad people over, so I think he deserves a victory. At the end of the day it was a very memorable well booked main event, and it made The Nexus look great even if they lost. As of right now this is my number two WWE match of the year right behind Taker vs. HBK 2, and in front of the Smackdown Elimination Chamber.


Daisuke Sekimoto vs. HARASHIMA (DDT 7/25/10) ****1/4
Daisuke Sekimoto is my choice for Puro breakout star of the year. Sekimoto has been wrestling for many years, but he's really getting noticed this year. Daisuke Sekimoto expressions made the match, and he looked worried for his title. A very hard fought match from both men, and it had that "championship on the line feeling to it." I've never seen HARASHIMA wrestle in my life, but he got me cheering for him by the end of the match. HARASHIMA's running knees are SICK, and Shinsuke Nakamura has nothing on him. Like the usual Sekimoto match HARASHIMA worked Moto's legs (Which makes sense, because if Sekimoto's legs are weakened then his power game is weakened also.) Many nearfalls towards the end of the contest which had me on the edge of my seat. The highlight of the match was Sekimoto's deadlift German suplex on HARASHIMA as Shima was sitting down on the apron into the ring. Very great match, and made me want to continue to care about DDT. Hopefully I'll get to see Sekimoto vs. Kenny Omega in the near future.


TWO OUT OF THREE FALLS- MCMG vs. Beer Money (TNA THE WHOLE FUCKING SHOW) ****1/2
Move out of the way Anderson and Angle. here's your current TNA MOTY. Fuck Motor City Machine Guns vs. Kings of Wrestling, this match was much better in my opinon. All of Beer Money's/ The Motor City Machine Guns matches have been absolutely phenominal so far with the weakest being at about ***. It all comes down to this, as everything all four men's feud have been building on would come into play during the match. Each fall of the match was a different contest, a different story. That's what I love about two out of three fall matches, all three stories combine and make up an very awesome match. Hell, the first fall alone was worth ****. A lot of people are saying this match was nothing more then a spotfest, and didn't tell a story at all. I will admit this wasn't a story driven match, but if you watch the whole Beer Money vs. Motor City Machine Guns series at once you will see the context of the match. You will see the evolution of these two teams, which comes down to this epic final battle. This match was a lot like The Rock N Roll Express vs. The Heavenly Bodies matches in Smokey Moutain Wrestlng. This was the best free television match since Cena vs. HBK endurance test from a couple of years back. If you have not watch this match yet check it out RIGHT NOW. 

MY TOP 25 MATCHES OF THE YEAR SO FAR (FROM WHAT I'VE SEEN)

1)Undertaker vs. HBK (WWE Wrestlemania 26) ****3/4
2)Yoshinobu Kanemaru Vs Naomichi Marufuji (NOAH 10th Anniversary Show) ****3/4
3)TWO OUT OF THREE FALLS MCMG vs. Beer Money (TNA THE WHOLE EFFING SHOW) ****1/2
4)Richards vs. Omega (PWG As The Worm Turns) ****1/2
5)CAGE MATCH- Mr.Anderson vs. Kurt Angle (TNA Lockdown) ****1/2
6)Naomichi Marufuji vs. Prince Devitt (NJPW 1/30/10) ****1/2
7)STREET FIGHT- Cobana and Generico vs. Corino and Steen (ROH BFSE2) ****1/2 
8)KENTA vs. Marufuji (NOAH 06/06/10)****1/2 
9)Jushin Liger vs. Marafuji (NJPW)4/4/10) ****1/2
10)Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Kota Ibushi (DDT Max Bump)****1/2
11)DG Six Man Tag (DG USA Mercury Rising) ****1/2
12)Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong ****1/4 (PWG Titannica)
13)AJ Styles vs. Kurt Angle (TNA Impact 1/4/10) ****1/4
14)Chris Hero vs. Tyler Black (ROH BFSE 2) ****1/4
15)Davey Richards vs. Kenny Omega (ROH Epic Encounter 3) ****1/4
16)Davey Richards vs. Kota Ibushi (Evolve 1) ****1/4
18)Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Tyler Black (ROH Big Bang)****1/4
19)Daiskuke Sekimoto vs. HARASHIMA (DDT 7/25/10) ****1/4
20)Shingo vs. BxB Hulk (DG 7/11/10) ****1/4
21)Takashi Sugiura vs. Yoshihiro Takayama (NOAH 10th Anniversary Show)****1/4
22)Team WWE vs. Team NXT (WWE Summerslam) ****1/4
23)Tanaka & Mochizuki vs. Hidaka & Sawa (Zero-1) ****1/4
24)Smackdown Elimination Chamber (WWE Elimination Chamber) ****1/4
25)YAMATO vs. Masaki Mochizuki (DG Infinity 177) ****1/4


----------



## seabs

*Eddie Edwards vs Davey Richards - ROH TV Championship - ROH on HDNet 26.04.2010*
_****_


----------



## Kapone89

*BJPW 28.05.2010*
Yuko Miyamoto & Takashi Sasaki vs. Daisuke Sekimoto & Yoshihito Sasaki - ****

*CMLL 01.08.2010*
La Sombra vs. Ultimo Guerrero - ***3/4-****


----------



## silver kyle

*TNA - The Whole F'N Show*
08/12/10 Kurt Angle vs. AJ Styles ***
08/12/10 Motor City Machine Guns vs. Beer Money ***3/4
08/12/10 RVD vs. Abyss ***

*WWE SummerSlam*
08/15/10 Kane vs. Rey Mysterio ***1/4
08/15/10 Team WWE vs. Nexus ****


----------



## Bubz

WWE Summerslam - Team WWE vs Nexus **** - ****1/4

Really great match and Dragon looked like an absolute star in this. Seems like the they could be serious about him. Hopefully.


----------



## rafz

WWE Summerslam
Team WWE vs. Team Nexus - ******


----------



## jwalker

Team WWE vs Nexus - ***3/4

Davey Richards vs Roderick Strong - ROH on HDNet - Aug 16th - ***3/4 - ****
Probably the higher with a second viewing, difficult to fully focus on a match when you've got the woman texting while you're trying to watching ROH.


----------



## ddog121

Match of the Year List
Note: I have a TON of catching up to do, going to as soon as possible.
Shawn Michaels vs. Undertaker ***** (Wrestlemania 26)
Shingo vs. BxB Hulk ****3/4 (Kobe World 2010)
Beer Money vs. Motor City Machine Guns ****1/2 (Whole F'N Show)
YAMATO vs. Naruki Doi ****1/2 (Compilation Gate)
World-1 vs. Kamikaze vs. Warriors ****1/2 (Infinty 182)
AJ Styles vs. Kurt Angle ****1/2(Genesis 2010)
Warriors vs. World-1 ****1/2 (Mercury Rising)
Beer Money vs. Motor City Machine Guns ****1/4 (Impact 8-5-10)
Shingo vs. BxB Hulk ****1/4 (Infinity 173)
Shingo and YAMATO v. Masato Yoshino and BxB Hulk ****1/4 (Infinity 181)
Cyber Kong and Shingo vs. CIMA and Gamma ****1/4 (Compliation Gate)
CM Punk vs. Rey Mysterio ****1/4 (Over the Limit)
Royal Rumble Match ****1/4 (Royal Rumble) 
YAMATO vs. Masato Yoshino ****1/4 (Kobe World 2010)
YAMATO vs. Mochizuki ****1/4 (Infinity 177)
Davey Richards vs. Eddie Edwards ****1/4 (ROH on HDNet 4-25-10)
Young Bucks vs. American Wolves ****1/4 (ROH on HD Net 2-8-10)
YAMATO vs. CIMA ****1/4 (Infinity 163)
Briscoe Brothers vs. Young Bucks ****1/4 (ROH on HD Net 2-22-10)
Warriors vs. World-1 ****1/4 (Dead or Alive 2010)
CIMA and Gamma vs. K-ness and Susumu Yokosuka ****1/4 (Infinity 182)
YAMATO vs. Shingo ****1/4 (Dead or Alive 2010)
CIMA and Gamma vs. Speed Muscle ****1/4 (Infinity 165)
Beer Money vs. Motor City Machine Guns **** (Impact 7-15-10)
Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards **** (ROH on HDNet 1-4-10)
BxB Hulk and Masato Yoshino vs. Dragon Kid and Juventud Guerrera **** (Compliation Gate)
Shingo vs. Dragon Kid **** (Infinity 173)
AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe **** (Against All Odds 2010)
Undertaker vs. Rey Mysterio **** (Royal Rumble)
K-ness vs. Susumu Yokosuka **** (Infinity 171)
Speed Muscle vs. K-ness and Susumu Yokosuka **** (Infinity 162)
K-ness and Susumu Yokosuka v. Cyber Kong and Shingo **** (Infinity 176)
Shingo vs. Mochizuki **** (Infinity 162)
Edge vs. Chris Jericho **** (Wrestlemania 26)
CIMA, Gamma and Mochizuki vs. Shingo, YAMATO, and Dragon Kid **** (Infinity 160)
Speed Muscle vs. Deep Drunkers ****(Infinity 161)
Kamikaze v. Warrior-5 **** (Infinty 167)
World-1 v. Kamikaze **** (Infinity 168)


----------



## rafz

TNA Impact 15/07
Motor City Machine Guns vs. Beer Money - Ladder Match - ******

TNA The Whole F'n Show
Motor City Machine Guns vs. Beer Money - 2/3 Falls Match - *****1/2*


----------



## smitlick

ROH - Pick Your Poison
Strong vs Generico
****


----------



## seancarleton77

Shiozaki Go vs. Goto Hirooki from NJPW G1 CLIMAX XX 8/14/2010 - A really great match, I was very much into this.


----------



## B-Boy21

Here are my top ten matches all year

1- Beer Money vs MCMG (The Whole F'n Show)-*****
2- Shingo vs BxB Hulk ( Hair vs Hair match)- *****
3- Richards vs Kota ( Evolve 1)- ****3/4
4- Kenta vs Marufuji ( Kenta's return match)- ****3/4
5- Kensuke Sasaki vs. Go Shiozaki - 7/24/10 ( I think this was the date)- ****3/4


----------



## seancarleton77

I think Hulk vs. Shingo is being put on too high a pedestal, I bet no one remembers it in a year while Shiozaki vs. Sasaki, Davey vs. Tyler and Taker vs. Michaels will be remembered for as long as WWE, NOAH and ROH are in business.


----------



## Alan4L

I will remember it until the day I day


----------



## seancarleton77

Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong 8/16/10 ROH on HDNet was better than their 20 minute draw and not to far behind their Titanica match.


----------



## silver kyle

I also think people are overrating the MCMG vs. Beer Money matches... the highest I gave any of their bouts was ***3/4. I can agree that their PPV match + the Whole F'N Show match getting maybe ****, even ****1/4. But anything higher than that is a little mind boggling.


----------



## WillTheBloody

seancarleton77 said:


> I think Hulk vs. Shingo is being put on too high a pedestal, I bet no one remembers it in a year while *Shiozaki vs. Sasaki*, Davey vs. Tyler and Taker vs. Michaels will be *remembered* for as long as WWE, NOAH and ROH are in business.


I'm not going to argue which will be remembered more because it's meaningless, and as a frequenter of Other Wrestling, you should be ashamed. Awareness does not equal greatness, and the same applies in reverse...or have you never had to argue Danielson's awesomeness to someone who's only watched WWE/F? If 6/3/94 falls in a forest and no one's around to watch it, is it still awesome? Oh course it is. That's a ridiculous metaphor, but I think you get what I mean.

The honest truth is that no one on this forum will give two shits about Shingo/Hulk or Go/Sasaki at the end of the year because interest in both is extremely low thanks to NOAH's incredible attendance plummet and DG still bizarrely carrying the stigma of it being more Cirque du Soleil than wrasslin'. I really enjoyed Hulk/Shingo, I wouldn't watch Black/Richards again if you paid me, and as for Sasaki/Go..........



*NOAH - 2010-07-24*
Kensuke Sasaki vs. Go Shiozaki - ******

Let's get the obvious out of the way: yes, the botch was horrendous and killed what should have been an unbelievable nearfall. Yes, the chops were stiff as hell. Yes, Sasaki, when he's on, is still the fucking man. However, there were so many things in this match that had me pulling my hair out. Shiozaki looked like a moron...and I'm not just talking about his Phyllis Diller hairdo. Early on, Go & Kensuke exchange chops. Then, they start headbutting each other. I don't know why...they just do. People want chops, they dole out headbutts. In the middle of the match, Sasaki messes up Go's already injured bicep countering a lariat. Shiozaki's response? German Suplexes and Lariats. Go has a wicked Superkick but he elects to theoretically make the injury WORSE. Brilliant. He eventually wises up, but far too late. At the end, with Kensuke having thoroughly decimated Go, Shiozaki decides he wants to ALLOW Sasaki to chop him in the corner...cuz he's uh man. Manly man. A moron. This isn't Kobashi/Sasaki, two guys on near equal footing who are giving each other equal doses of pain. Here, one is clearly above the other, who has been badly smashed the entire contest. Sasaki drills him down with a few billion chops as Go looks like he's about to die...but Shiozaki is unfazed for some reason! Sasaki gets cornered. Does Go do something cool like repeated lariats, superkicks or even some sick rolling chops? NOPE. He does the same thing Sasaki did, but Kensuke barely flinches throughout and Go eventually loses...because he's a moron.

You're probably wondering why I gave this four stars after a pretty scathing review. Here's why: the chops were brutal, parts of the story worked, Sasaki really stiffed Go & it made for a really, really entertaining middle portion, and the actually finish after Go & Ken got done slapping each other was really nice. Extra points for teasing the Henkei Go Flasher and leaving room for more. However, this just failed on too many levels to push it into legit MOTY talk. He exhausted his move-set with eight to ten minutes left, made numerous storytelling mistakes, and came out no better than he came in: he lost the chop battle, the manliness battle, the Kobashi impression battle, and the match. I'm all for setting up a series of matches, but not at the expense of making one guy look like a clown, especially the guy that NOAH should be pushing as their future...if they even have one.


----------



## antoniomare007

meh, i was fine with Go trying to show that he was at Sasaki's level and failing. The chop battle in the corner with Go ASKING Kensuke to give him all he's got and surviving was cool as hell. Kensuke wanted to know if Go was up for the task, he enconraged him to do so but Go failed.

Considering that Go is probably gonna be the champ in next month show, it sets up a very interesting title match. Can he finally beat the mighty Kensuke Sasaki after 5 years of clearly being inferior?


----------



## KingKicks

I've searched for Sasaki/Shiozaki but had no luck at all. Anybody got a link?


----------



## antoniomare007

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=N6Z2WJ3K


----------



## ddog121

I <3 Hulk vs. Shingo from Kobe World.

Here's some matches I watched recently that'll be added to my MOTY list:
KENTA vs. Naomichi Marufuji ****3/4 
Ibushi vs. Sekimoto ****1/2 
Richards vs. Strong (Titanica) ****1/2
Marufuji vs. Devitt (January) ****1/2
Marufuji vs. Devitt (June) ****1/4
YAMATO vs. Richards ****1/4
Briscoes vs. Young Bucks (Titanica) ****1/4 
Speed Muscle vs. Dragon Kid and Shingo (DGUSA) ****1/4
Speed Muscle vs. Kamikaze vs. Young Bucks ****1/4
Richards vs. Mochizuki ****


----------



## Bubz

cana anyone tell me which are the best Prince Devitt matches this year? been hearing alot about this guy but i only saw a few matches of his last year and he did look awesome.

also i heard about his series with Marufuji, which is the best out of their matches together?


----------



## ddog121

go out of your way to watch both Devitt vs. Marufuji matches, they're amazing. Also heard Devitt vs. Ibushi was great, going to check that match out myself soon.


----------



## Bubz

nice one mate i will defo check them out. For some reason i though Devitt/Marufuji had 3 matches.


----------



## antoniomare007

they had 2 matches this year and 1 in last year's Super J Cup


----------



## seabs

Benjo™ said:


> I've searched for Sasaki/Shiozaki but had no luck at all. Anybody got a link?


*2010 MOTYC Megapost *


----------



## antoniomare007

*2010 G-1 Climax Final
*

Clipped version, what was shown was great though. The only weird thing was Tanahashi working the (wrong?) the arm at one point. Last 5-7 minutes were awesome with the crowd going apeshit.


----------



## New Blood

I know that I've said that there's not that much interesting things going on in wrestling and I still stand by that with American wrestling and puro but lucha is kicking ass with the IWRG promotion. No other promotion in my opinion can touch the quality of matches that this promotion is putting out this year. Seek them out if you can.


----------



## USAUSA1

New Blood said:


> I know that I've said that there's not that much interesting things going on in wrestling and I still stand by that with American wrestling and puro but lucha is kicking ass with the IWRG promotion. No other promotion in my opinion can touch the quality of matches that this promotion is putting out this year. Seek them out if you can.


2009 was better in terms of workrate. Cerebro ***** is my fav


----------



## antoniomare007

*Go Shiozaki vs Shinsuke Nakamura - NOAH 22/8/10*

Very good match, horrible crowd though they at least were able to pump up the fans for the ending. Maybe some selling issues by Go after Shinsuke worked the middle section the whole match and then Shiozaki was doing the Go Flasher and the "Space Go Flasher" like nothing ever happened, but that's just nitpicking. Everything in this was fun, mayor props to Nakamura for letting Go destroy him.


passione has it on youtube btw.


----------



## smitlick

ROH - Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 2 - Roderick Strong vs Davey Richards ***3/4-****

ROH - Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 2 - Steen/Corino vs Generico/Cabana ****1/2

DGUSA - Uprising - Shingo & YAMATO vs CIMA & Dragon Kid ****


----------



## seabs

*Koki Kanemoto & Tiger Mask IV vs Taiji Ishimori & Ricky Marvin - GHC Jr Tag Team Championships - NOAH 22.08.2010*
_****_


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Dragon Gate - Infinity #186*

*Summer Adventure Tag League IV*: YAMATO & Shingo Takagi vs. Masaaki Mochizuki & Don Fujii - *****1/2*

Stiffest match I've seen this year. All four guys have a tremendously heated history with one another, and if you didn't know that going in, you were made aware very quickly. YAMATO is bleeding from the mouth five minutes in. Mochizuki is hitting ridiculous kick after ridiculous kick. Fujii looks like he's about to pass out at any moment. Shingo goes flipping over the top rope onto MochiFuji. For the first time since Aries/Strong broke up, we get a truly awesome chop / brainbuster combination. Masaaki eats the sickest back elbow ever...seriously, a mouse instantly forms underneath his right eye. The crowd is on fire. The finish is desperate and brutal. Go watch this.


----------



## ddog121

seriously, how insanly awesome is Dragon Gate this year. The number of ****+ matches I have for them alone is rediculous and I haven't even seen that match yet.


----------



## Alan4L

I went ****3/4. Probably my favourite tag of the year. The balls of those guys is insane.


----------



## seancarleton77

Ishimori Taiji & Ricky Marvin vs. Kanemoto Koji & Tiger Mask IV for the GHC Jr. Tag Team Championship was excellent. 

I'll get to the rest of the NOAH Tokyo card and the Dragon Gate tag that people are raving about later today if not tomorrow.


----------



## seabs

*House Of Truth vs The Phoenix Twins - No Rope Barbed Wire Loser Leaves Town Match - AAW 6th Anniversary Show*
_****_


----------



## New Blood

*L.A. Park vs. La Parka [AAA - 6/6/10 TripleMania]*
Now we're talking! Fantastic match with tons of heat, hate and great brawling. It's great to see La Parka continue being a great bumper. Although the finish isn't amazing, it still doesn't take away from the greatness of what transpired before. Chair shots and table spots galore and given a lot of time.


----------



## rafz

Dragon Gate Infinity #186
YAMATO & Shingo vs. Masaaki Mochizuki & Don Fujii - *****1/4*


----------



## DaveyR.

*Davey Richards vs. Tyler Black - Death Before Dishonor VIII*
thougt this was really nearly perfect, yes there was a little botch with that buckle bomb, but that doesn't really matter in my opinion. This match remainds me a bit of Shingo/Davey from last year, don't know why. This was really awesome and will be really really hard to top this year
*******


*YAMATO & Shingo vs. Masaaki Mochizuki & Don Fujii - Infinity 186 *
saw the ratings about **** 1/2 here, so i had to check out this one. For those 15 minutes they had they did an awesome job. No negative points in this one, but I won't go that high.
***** 1/4 *


Will check out that House of Truth vs. Phoenix Twins match and the new PWG show tomorrow, because my internet is a bit sloopy at the moment -.-


----------



## TheCobra333

I need to check out that Infinity tag match as soon as possible. YAMATO and Mochizuki are gold together.


----------



## New Blood

*Black Terry/***** Navarro/Dr. Cerebro vs. Solar I/Zatura/Suicida [IWRG - 1/28/10]*
Wow! This was phenomenal! Some of the best lucha mat wrestling that I've seen in quite some time. The Solar/Navarro and Terry/Zatura parts are amazing as everything they do builds off each other in each fall and some really nifty submission work. Cerebro/Suicida do some great acrobatic work in there too to bring in a different flavor to the match. This is a definite runner as a MOTYC. It's too bad no one here except for a couple of us even know and talk about this promotion and these luchadores (or lucha libre in general). This is also not for the casual wrestling fan but for the serious wrestling fan.


----------



## seancarleton77

Kaval vs. Alex Riley 15 minute challenge FCW 8/15/10 

A damn good match for FCW or TV, I really like Riley and of course Kaval is one of the best guys employed by WWE. Alex Riley is like a Barrett or a Sheamus only better on the mic and in the ring, he's probably already better in the ring than The Miz.


----------



## Bubz

Quick question to anybody that knows. What are the best dragon gate matches this year including DGUSA? I just remember hearing alot about some matches but never got around to watching them, and now i can't even remember what matches they are lol.


----------



## coug

bubz123 said:


> Quick question to anybody that knows. What are the best dragon gate matches this year including DGUSA? I just remember hearing alot about some matches but never got around to watching them, and now i can't even remember what matches they are lol.


Go to Seabs' 2010 MOTYC megapost and pretty much all of the best DG matches are in there except the tag match from last DG Infinity


----------



## seancarleton77

bubz123 said:


> Quick question to anybody that knows. What are the best dragon gate matches this year including DGUSA? I just remember hearing alot about some matches but never got around to watching them, and now i can't even remember what matches they are lol.


YAMATO vs. Mochizuki - Dragon Gate Infinity 177

BxB Hulk vs. Shingo (Hair vs. Hair Match) - Kobe World Pro Wrestling Festival 2010 (PPV)

CIMA vs. YAMATO - Dragon Gate Infinity 163

Naruki Doi vs. YAMATO - Compilation Gate 2010

Watch anything with YAMATO, he is Dragon Gate's best.


----------



## Bubz

awesome cheers, how was YAMATO vs Davey from DGUSA?


----------



## smitlick

bubz123 said:


> awesome cheers, how was YAMATO vs Davey from DGUSA?


YAMATO vs Davey happened in 2009 at Open The Freedom Gate

Best Stuff of DGUSA 2010
- Davey Richards vs Masaaki Mochizuki (Fearless) ***3/4
- Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino vs The Young Bucks vs Shingo & YAMATO (Fearless) ***3/4
- The Young Bucks & Jack Evans vs CIMA, Dragon Kid & Gamma (Open The Ultimate Gate) ****
- YAMATO vs Susumu Yokosuka (Mercury Rising) ***3/4
- BxB Hulk, Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi vs CIMA, Gamma & Dragon Kid (Mercury Rising) ****
- Jigsaw & Mike Quackenbush vs PAC & Naruki Doi (Uprising) ***1/2-***3/4
- YAMATO & Shingo vs CIMA & Dragon Kid (Uprising) ****

I posted the 6 Man from Mercury Rising in My Megapost if your after it.


EDIT

ROH - Supercard of Honor V - The Kings of Wrestling vs The Motor City Machine Guns ****1/4


----------



## thewrestlinglounge

This year the North American promotions have produced many MOTYC's. WWE, TNA, PWG, and especially ROH. Here is a list of our current top 5 MOTYC's. 

1. Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels--WM 26--***** The sheer drama and excitement on the grandest stage has this at number 1. 
2. Davey Richards vs Tyler Black--DBD VIII--****3/4 Incredible match, with and excellent storyline. Great selling, as well as countless near-falls. 
3.Briscoes vs Kings of Wrestling--The Big Bang--****1/2 The best tag team match in quite a while. These two teams can work with each other with their eyes closed. 
4. Roderick Strong vs Davey Richards--PWG Titannica--****1/2 Hard-hitting, counter-wrestling, with no give up by either competitor. 
5. Kurt Angle vs Mr. Anderson--Steel Cage Match--TNA Lockdown--****1/4 While not a fan od a gimmick match, these two used the cage to perfection and had a thriller of a match. 

These are our 5 choices in North America. However, NJPW, NOAH, and Dragon Gate have produced great matches this year. Prince Devitt, BxB Hulk and Yamato have been tearing up the Japanese scene throughtout this year. I could easily add 10 of their matches to this list.


----------



## Bubz

> YAMATO vs Davey happened in 2009 at Open The Freedom Gate


Oh my bad lol i realised after i posted.

*TNA - MCMG vs Beer Money 2/3 falls ****1/2*

Better than Guns vs Kings IMO. Beer Money are a very underrated team, they have some great double team moves. Guns are the best team in the world easily for me and its good to see them actually being used properly. Their match with Gen Me on this past impact was good as well and a fued between those two would be great.


----------



## FITZ

bubz123 said:


> Quick question to anybody that knows. What are the best dragon gate matches this year including DGUSA? I just remember hearing alot about some matches but never got around to watching them, and now i can't even remember what matches they are lol.


I personally think the best match from DGUSA is the Shingo/Danielson match they had at the 1 Year Anniversary show. I can safely say that's one of if not the best match that I've ever seen live. But I don't even know if that match will be out on DVD by the time the year ends, the lag on getting the shows to DVD really is the worst thing about DGUSA. 

And the Beer Money/MCMG 2/3 Falls match is around the ****-****1/4 mark for me. Pretty awesome stuff. I still think that Guns/Kings was a little better even with the DQ finish.


----------



## seancarleton77

The Jackson 3 vs. The Cutler Trinity? from Dio! ****


----------



## HARASHIMA

Devitt vs. Omega that IWGP Jr Heavy Title Match


----------



## DaveyR.

Checked out the new Japan Shows from NOAH and NJPW

*KENTA vs. Kotaro Suzuki - NOAH 28.08.*
They had a story before, one great match in January last year, if I remember correct. Than the match at the tournament where Kenta got his injury in, so this should be a great one. It was a great one, too, these two have a really great chamie between themselves, nice counters, nice finishing stretch, and a sick Gts, Kotaro sells it always great. A very good ***** 1/4*

*Prince Devitt vs. Kenny Omega - NJPW 03.09.*
As I heard about that, i marked out like a little 7 year old Rey Mysterio kid. Got nothing to complain about the match, just think it could have go 2 or 3 minutes longer, but that is really the only "negative" point. Omega is the star of this match, he can really put on a great match with everybody, he did it even with Yoshihiko. But with Devitt he had an athlete who's maybe on the same/nearly the level of Omega, so this match was ***** 1/2 *in my opinion, and I liked it more than Devitt/Marufuji.


----------



## KingKicks

Omega......vs.......Devitt?!?!

*Off to download*


----------



## ddog121

Omega vs. Devitt was amazing ****1/2


----------



## brandeito

k ness and susumu vs cima and gamma **** 1/4 wow great match considering i hate cima and gamma infinity 187
masato yoshino vs tiger mask *** 3/4 good match


----------



## dj161

Kurt Angle vs Jeff Hardy - TNA No Surrender - ****1/4


----------



## smitlick

ROH - Supercard of Honor V - Roderick Strong vs Tyler Black
****


----------



## DaveyR.

*Jef Hardy vs. Kurt Angle - TNA No Surrender 2010*
man, this match was awesome. Ok, i didn't like the finish either like most of you I think. But on the other side, this finish and the two overtimes added really a lot dramatic to this match. I thougt so many times, "oh now it has to be over" and things like that. Ok, this was not a 5 star match, no **** 3/4 but MAYBE a **** 1/2 if you ignore this shit ending. If your like it or not, the match itsself was better than anything you expected.
***** 1/4 +*


----------



## erikstans07

Gotta agree about Jeff/Angle. I watched it today without knowing the result and halfway through it, I was saying to myself that it has to be Jeff's best singles match ever. Then it just got that much better. Wish the finish would have been better, but hey, what can ya do?

Awesome match.


----------



## soxfan93

Yes, Hardy and Angle at No Surrender was incredible. I personally gave it a **** 1/2. Easily one of the greatest TNA matches I've ever seen.


----------



## lewieG

6 Man Tag Team Match - DGUSA Mercury Rising: ****1/2

Really fun match, your typical DG 6 man, but with some fun interference thrown in, and some new stuff I haven't seen out of them before.


----------



## rafz

NJPW G1 Climax
Yuji Nagata vs. Go Shiozaki - ******

good match, pretty much what you can expect from this two guys doing the time that was gave to them.

Dragon Gate Infinity #177
YAMATO vs. Masaaki Mochizuki - *****1/2*

awesome match, sick stiff and one of the matches that I most enjoyed this year, really great stuff.


----------



## TheAce

YAMATO/Tozawa Vs The Briscoes (PWG DDT)

**** 1/4

Wow, what a fun match. I enjoyed this match more than anything from GBH this past weekend and that includes KOW Vs WGTT (Which I liked and would probably rate around ****)

The best match I've seen from Tozawa since he started doing US indy dates. Both he and Yamato looked sharp despite the fact Yamato limped into the ring. Also, other than matches against KOW, I havn't enjoyed Briscoes in a tag match as much as this in forever. They looked tough as hell.

Also, Hero and Excalibur were on fire on commentary and the crowd was great.


----------



## dele

3/2/2010

Ryuji Ito vs Kankuro Hoshino - ***

7/30/2010

Ryuji Ito (c) vs Masashi Takeda

**** 1/4

A pretty damn incredible match with tons of blood and gore.


----------



## seancarleton77

Kings of Wrestling vs. Haas & Benjamin = Tag Team Match of the Year.


----------



## seabs

*Bryan Danielson vs Bobby Fish - EVOLVE 4*
_****_

*Angle/Hardy is legit the worst match I have ever seen btw.*


Spoiler: Review



*Kurt Angle vs Jeff Hardy - No Surrender 2010*

_Fucking hell. I went into it knowing I wouldn't like it because I read of all the stupid TNA shenanigans in the match but a lot of people had been saying up to that point it was a brilliant wrestling match. Fuck off btw. This is legit one of the worst matches I have ever had to sit through.

There's literally zero structure or logic to the match. They waste no time getting the mindfuck started. Angle hits a vicous powerbomb on Jeff which they make a huge deal about yet Kurt stands around for like a minute before locking in a sleeper. No pinfall btw afterwards. Fuck. Hardy starts off as he means to go on by botching a dropkick in the corner. Jeff looks a complete tool with that stupid gear and god awful facepaint he has on. He looks legit stoned and without a care in the world for this match. There's another hysterical moment soon after where Jeff supposedly counters an angle slam into a arm drag but he doesn't arm drag Kurt at all. Kurt being the pro he is decides despite Jeff not touching he'll flip over anyway. Brilliant.

They couldn't have possibly killed the idea of a finisher anymore in this one either. Jeff hits a Twist Of Fate on the outside to zero reaction. I dont think the commentators even reference it. Tazz is fucking awful btw. There's so many ex WWE guys in this company that so obviously dont care what they're doing here. Tazz is a goofball at the best of times when he's trying but he's unbearable from what I've heard in TNA which luckily isn't too much. Tenay is Tenay. Just as bad. Jeff then follows this up with a swanton to the outside from the top rope. They get back in the ring as if nothing has happened. Jeff hits another TOF in the ring followed by not one but two swantons off the top rope. Kurt kicks out of every single one. At this point Jeffrey decides lets go for yet another swanton. Kurt gets his knees up this time. Why couldn't he have done that first time around instead of hurting my brain and making Jeff's finisher look like dog shit. Jeff made them look like dog shit enough on his own to be fair. Angle hits a load of angle slams in between all this too which Jeff kicks out of every one. The number of TOF's swantons and angle slams in the match must be in double figures by the end of the match. Not to mention the most ridicoulos ankle lock segment ever. Must have been a complete 5 minutes that Kurt had the ankle lock on Jeff. Jeff never once thinks of selling any offense btw. Neither does Kurt naturally. Total mindfuck.

So after this retarded segment in the match they randomly decide the match has a 20 minute time limit that nobody was told about beforehand. If the match was so important and there needed to be a winner then why was there a time limit in the first place? Angle after having Jeff in the ankle lock for a ludacris amount of time decides to scrap that idea and goes back to working over the ankle, which he didn't even bother doing in the first 20 minutes btw. This 5 minute spell consisted of basically nothing besides Bischoff and Dixie looking bored and nervous at ringside because the match went overtime. I'm clueless as to why Dixie got so much screen time during this match despite contributing niltch to the match. So then we have another 5 minutes. Why not just say this match will carry on until there's a winner because there must be a winner and a loser? Oh no, that requires logic! Fuck me. For some reason out of nowhere Jeff decides it's his turn to have an offense segment. No ankle selling btw of course. He bashes Angle's head onto the steps and to be frank nobody notices what is happening until Kurt gets back in the ring after blading and people realise, oh something must have happened. The biggest mindfuck of the whole shenanigan comes up next when Bischoff decides after ordering not one spell of overtime but two that because Kurt has a minor gash on his head he cant continue. Kurt obviously doesn't sell his injury and acts as normal walking around the ring like it's the start of the match. I dont think Jeff knows what is happening. 

I'm calling this the worst match I have ever seen. No structure, no meaning, no storyline advancement, no quality wrestling and absolutely no logic. Literally everything about this is awful. The fans starting numerous "This is Awesome" chants as well as not responding to any of the finishers was terrific. TNA fans literally give every match a "This Is Awesome" chant. Basically if you pull out a big spot you'll get that chant. It is actually worse than the stupid canadian fans using that chant for a ** match at a DGUSA event. Mind boggling. The commentary is abysmal. Tazz makes no sense and the both of them failt to pick up on the majority of what happens in the match. There is no begining, middle and end to the match. Saying they did a load of moves with no meaning has never ever been more true to a match than this. A TOF/Swanton combo on the outside was a passing gesture, as was Kurt using the ankle lock for 5 minutes. Jeff was out of his mind and his head wasn't in the state let alone the arena. Dixie and Bischoff came off as morons that cant run a company. Not in the way they booked the match but they came off like that on screen. Truly brilliant. The match led to nothing either btw. They stressed the importance of having a winner yet they end the match because of a cut. A very minor one at that. I'm pretty sure they did the same match the week after on iMPACT with no winner again. 

Quite the spectacle._

*DUD*


----------



## dk4life

Bobby Fish Vs Bryan Danielson - ****1/4

I loved this match, it was one of those matches I couldn't stop watching, as well as Bobby making a dent in me cause he put on a pretty decent proformace, and seeing Danielson wrestle was great fun!

Chuck Taylor Vs Jimmy Jacobs - ****

Also loved this match, I am starting to like Taylor more and more every time I watch him, I stayed glued to the TV for both of these matches back to back

Now I have Enter the Dragon 2010 to watch...wasn't a big fan of Glory By honor IX but, I will re-watch both main events again


----------



## erikstans07

Seabs said:


> *Angle/Hardy is legit the worst match I have ever seen btw.*


Sorry you feel that way. It was a great match.


----------



## seancarleton77

I don't get the love for Angle vs. Hardy either, it was just a series of spots that made Hardy's Swanton look about as dangerous as a vertical suplex and carrying Jeff sort of made Angle look bad, especially the Ankle Lock.


----------



## rafz

haha and I felt that I was the only one who didn't like Hardy/Angle match, I agree 100% with Seabs in that one.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Seabs said:


> *Angle/Hardy is legit the worst match I have ever seen btw.*


It's not the worst but it was shocking. The workrate was soooo low it was painful. That's before you even get into the botches and the booking.


----------



## Alan4L

DRAGON GATE UK

Mochizuki vs. Susumu ****3/4
YAMATO/Shingo vs. Hulk/Doi ****3/4
PAC/Hulk/Yoshino vs. CIMA/Kid/Mochizuki ****3/4
PAC/Haskins vs. CIMA/Kid ****1/2
Shingo vs. Susumu ****1/2
Doi vs. YAMATO ****

yeah it was a good weekend! BUY THE DVDs!


----------



## seancarleton77

Alan4L said:


> DRAGON GATE UK
> 
> Mochizuki vs. Susumu ****3/4
> YAMATO/Shingo vs. Hulk/Doi ****3/4
> PAC/Hulk/Yoshino vs. CIMA/Kid/Mochizuki ****3/4
> PAC/Haskins vs. CIMA/Kid ****1/2
> Shingo vs. Susumu ****1/2
> Doi vs. YAMATO ****
> 
> yeah it was a good weekend! BUY THE DVDs!


The card looks amazing but these have to be live ratings.


----------



## antoniomare007

:lmao 

Alan is the G.O.A.T positive poster in the history of the internet


----------



## WillTheBloody

The IWC needs more Alans out there and less...everybody else. I'd rather someone be over enthusiastic than under appreciative.


----------



## Alan4L

I swear I'm not over-exagerrating these. They were THAT good.


----------



## antoniomare007

Alan4L said:


> I swear I'm not over-exagerrating these. They were THAT good.












idk how many times i can fall for this overhyping just to be dissapointed after i see the match...

it's still better than shitting and nitpicking on almost everything (i see you DVDVR ) though, you should post more in here


----------



## seancarleton77

I prefer marking out to over analyzing, matches like Angle vs. Hardy however turn me into a total critic.

I don't doubt the DG UK matches were amazing, they have to have amazing shows there, they hardly ever go and the fans there are usually pretty smart and have higher expectations than most other fans.


----------



## KB# 24

seancarleton77 said:


> Kings of Wrestling vs. Haas & Benjamin = Tag Team Match of the Year.


Even better than Guns vs. BMI?


----------



## KingCrash

seancarleton77 said:


> Kings of Wrestling vs. Haas & Benjamin = Tag Team Match of the Year.


It was very good but I liked Kings/Guns from SOH V & the Guns/BMI Finale better (and the Steenorino/Generico & Cabana Streetfight if you want to throw that one in too).


----------



## TheAce

Dear Seabs,

Thank you for your rant on Angle Vs Hardy, I didn't have the strength after watching that match to do what you did. Also, the shot on Canadian fans marking out over shitty things in DGUSA was great. DGUSA is usually a let down. Cheers!! lol.

TheAce


----------



## dj161

Haas & Benjamin vs Kings Of Wrestling - ***3/4


----------



## jawbreaker

Angle vs. Hardy was, kinda using the analogy in Maxx Hero's signature, like walking into a cafeteria for breakfast. But at this cafeteria, instead of giving you some toast, some eggs, some orange juice, and all the other essential parts of a good breakfast, they just keep piling bacon on your plate. Now, bacon is good, and sometimes you eat a little too much of it, but generally you're good with two or three slices. So when they pass over all the other food and go straight to the bacon, you start to think "what the fuck?" After the fifth piece of bacon, you kinda just want them to stop, but they don't, until you decide you really don't like bacon any more. And then to top it all off, they dump a pint of syrup on your bacon.

So you've got that gigantic plate of bacon drenched in what is essentially liquid sugar, and you don't think you're going to enjoy eating it. Yet you look around the cafeteria and everyone seems to be enjoying it, and you decide you can try it. And then you do, and it's just as awful as you expected it would be.

Long story short, Angle vs. Hardy made me feel sick and now I'm a vegetarian.


----------



## seabs

*I seriously wish I enjoyed Dragon Gate even a third as much as Alan does. I'm usually not too far behind him as far as mainstream and Indys go but the DG stuff just sucks the life out of me most of the time. I'm really genuinly glad he enjoys it so much though. The last UK shows was very good and I'm assuming I'll find them matches at least ***.

I haven't got anything against people liking Angle/Hardy but calling it ****+ and a MOTYC is too much for even me to take. The Beer Money/Guns series is mostly average at best too. Wasn't Roode, Storm, Sabin or Shelley's fault by any means. TNA just booked every one of their matches so poorly they were unable to be good matches because of the ludacrsi booking in them. The 2/3 falls match was good (all the others were either bad or average at best) but I'd honestly say that Bourne/Cena vs Edge/Sheamus and Bourne/Orton vs Edge/Jericho are comfortably better than them. Guns/Kings is on a different planet in terms of quality to the Beer Money matches as well.*


----------



## seancarleton77

To be fair Beer Money is pretty damn good, just not quite as good as The Kings of Wrestling, The Guns, American Wolves, Young Bucks, Cutlers, Briscoe Brothers or even Haas & Benjamin.


----------



## seancarleton77

Nakamura Shinsuke vs Shiozaki Go - G1 CLIMAX 2010 8/15/10 It's in my top 5 of 2010. Best finish of that sort since the tag title classic.


----------



## antoniomare007

I felt the match picked a couple of minutes before the ending (probably because the crowd realized where the match was going) but there where 10-15 minutes of absolute greatness, Shinsuke countering the Lariat with an armbar had me with the







face for a while. Definetly a MOTYC


----------



## dk4life

Hardy/Angle was good besides the the rubbish selling from Hardy...I can't stand him anyway, I still like watching Punk beat the f*ck out of him on smackdown last year, it makes me smile...but back to the match, the 2 over times were pointless, it went to a draw anyway, and as jawbreaker said, I LOVE the analogy in Maxx Hero's signature, I started getting into it until the Ankle lock

And yes I know arguing on the internet is like running in the special olympics, even if you win, your still retarded! I would put the match below average, I liked it, (again, up until the no selling 4 minutes of an ankle lock), but I think I appreciated the fact that Angle had dislocated ribs and still took that many swanton bombs, and looked so p!ssed at the end

I think I got to check out more puro, my top 10 is made up of all US stuff


----------



## seancarleton77

American Wolves vs. Super Smash Bros. from Monday's ROH on HDNet was definitely a TV Match of the Year candidate.


----------



## TheAce

> American Wolves vs. Super Smash Bros. from Monday's ROH on HDNet was definitely a TV Match of the Year candidate.


Oooooo, sounds good, I'll have to make sure I check that out!!


----------



## Sephiroth

Alan watches more puro than any man alive, so I'm sure he can objectively rate any of those matches...but for live events, I'm all for rating matches higher than normal since being there in the atmosphere is a whole different level.


----------



## FITZ

Bad selling can really drive me crazy, especially when someone spends to much time working on a limb and the guy doesn't sell it. 

And just finished BFSE II and, 

Strong/Davey ****1/4 (Don't call my a hypocrite after what I said about selling just look at my review of it and I think you'll see where I'm coming from)
Black/Hero ****
Steen and Corino vs. Generico/Cabana ****1/2

And if I saw someone give Fish/Danielson a ****1/4 rating then I'm expecting ****3/4 ratings at least for Shingo/Danielson. It was like Danielson/Fish on steroids.


----------



## dk4life

Which show is Shingo Vs Danielson from, I loved Fish vs Danielson, so would love to check it out, thanks


----------



## B-Boy21

dk4life said:


> Which show is Shingo Vs Danielson from, I loved Fish vs Danielson, so would love to check it out, thanks


It is going to be a bonus on the Enter the Dragon Gate 2 show.


----------



## KingCrash

seancarleton77 said:


> American Wolves vs. Super Smash Bros. from Monday's ROH on HDNet was definitely a TV Match of the Year candidate.


Shocked they gave SSB that much, which makes them losing to the ROH student tag team Bravado Brothers during tag wars even more infuriating. The SSB could easily be above teams like House of Truth & DCFC if given a chance.


----------



## seancarleton77

Super Smash Bros. are even better than All Night, and almost as good as the Briscoes.


----------



## CM Skittle

Well I guess I'm in the minority but I think Super Smash Bros. are right where they should be, a jobber team that gets to have good matches every now and then. They definitely shouldnt be anywhere near the top of the tag division, if anything I'd rather see Player Dos as a singles wrestler in ROH. Player Uno is just beyond embarassing. He's a huge fat ass, every move he does is either botched or sloppy, his outfit is beyond stupid with that lame video game mask, just everything about him screams "Jobber" or "CHIKARA" (same thing, lol.) I was laughing so hard at his "moonsault" in that match, I mean it was an okay match because it's like impossible to have a bad match with the American Wolves but there's no way they should be any higher in the tag division in ROH. I feel bad for Player Dos because he looks like he can actually wrestle but he wont go anywhere in ROH with that fat anchor holding him back


----------



## Cleavage

American Wolves vs Young Bucks - ROH Hate Chapter II ****
El Generico vs Kevin Steen - ROH Hate Chapter II ***


----------



## Bubz

*ROH Glory By Honor IX*

*KOW vs WGTT ****1/4 - ****1/2*
This was awesome! The atmosphere was electric and WGTT put on a great performance here. Didn't like the finish at all. Its getting to the point were you know the finish to a KOW match is going to be screwy even before it starts. Despite the end it was an awesome thing to see Haas and Benjamin tearing it up in there with Hero and Claudio.

*Tyler Black vs Roderick Strong *****
A really entertaining match that was fast paced all the way through and really served its purpose, some of Rodys back breakers were completely brutal! Tyler played his role perfectly as did Strong. Could have had a better send off for Tyler after the match and Funk and HOT getting involved was annoying but a great match non the less.


----------



## HARASHIMA

SUWAMA VS MINORU SUZUKI *****


----------



## seabs

*Kensuke Sasaki, Kuishinbo Kamen & Ebessan vs. Kikutaro, Kanjyuro Matsuyama & Takoyakida from the Osaka Pro Korakuen Hall show.

My current MOTY.*


----------



## Alan4L

HARASHIMA said:


> SUWAMA VS MINORU SUZUKI *****


I wouldn't quite go that far, but it's one damn great match and more people need to see it. Such a war of a trition.

And yeah Seabs that Kenskee match in Osaka was LOL!!!


----------



## seancarleton77

SUWAMA VS Suzuki and Kensuke Sasaki, Kuishinbo Kamen & Ebessan vs. Kikutaro, Kanjyuro Matsuyama & Takoyakida please.


----------



## Alan4L

seancarleton77 said:


> SUWAMA VS Suzuki and Kensuke Sasaki, Kuishinbo Kamen & Ebessan vs. Kikutaro, Kanjyuro Matsuyama & Takoyakida please.


Osaka Pro 8/20
Part 1: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=I30R0ZFE
Part 2: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9L7BBN11

AJPW 8/29 part2
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KHIB5S5D
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4TJKN2JW


----------



## Devildude

Hey Alan, could you PM me or post your updated MOTYC list please? I really need to catch up with Dragon Gate this year.


----------



## KingCrash

*PWG - Seven*

Davey Richards vs. Chris Hero - PWG World Title - ****1/4 - ****1/2

Danger Bees/Cutlers/Young Bucks - PWG Tag Titles - Guerrilla Warfare - ****


----------



## Chismo

Seabs said:


> *Kensuke Sasaki, Kuishinbo Kamen & Ebessan vs. Kikutaro, Kanjyuro Matsuyama & Takoyakida from the Osaka Pro Korakuen Hall show.
> 
> My current MOTY.*


Fuck, I need to see that! It was that good?


----------



## DaveyR.

*Davey Richards vs. Chris Hero - PWG Seven - **** 1/2*

*American Wolves vs. Young Bucks - Hate Chapter II - **** - **** 1/4*

*Kings of Wrestling vs. WGTT - Glory by Honor IX - *****

will check out Enter the Dragon 2010 (without Shingo/Danielson :x) and some Japan stuff too in the next days.


----------



## Alan4L

Updated for 9/19 (New additions in bold) 

Including Dec 2009, Observer style. 

*WWE: *
The Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels (3/28 ) *****
John Cena vs. Batista (3/28 ) ****1/4
Raw Elimination Chamber (2/21) ****1/4
CM Punk vs. Rey Mysterio (4/25) ****1/4
Batista vs. John Cena (4/25) ****
Edge vs. Christian (5/18) ****
Bourne/Cena vs. Edge/Sheamus (5/31) ****
Yoshi Tatsu vs. Zach Ryder (4/22) ****

*Puro: *
Shingo vs. BxB Hulk (7/11) (DG) *****
Koji Kanemoto vs. Hayato Jr. Fujita (12/22) (NJPW) *****
Koji Kanemoto vs. Naomichi Marufuji (3/5) (NJPW) ****3/4
*Susumu Yokosuka vs. Masaaki Mochizuki (9/11) (DG) ****3/4
Shingo/YAMATO vs. Hulk/Doi (9/11) (DG) ****3/4
Shingo/YAMATO vs. Mochizuki/Fujii (8/5) (DG) ****3/4
Mochizuki/CIMA/Dragon Kid vs. PAC/Hulk/Yoshino (9/10) (DG) ****3/4*
Prince Devitt vs. Naomichi Marufuji (6/19) (NJPW) ****3/4
YAMATO vs. Masaaki Mochizuki (5/13) (DG) ****3/4
Naruki Doi vs. YAMATO (3/22) (DG) ****3/4
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Go Shiozaki (1/4) (NJPW) ****3/4
Prince Devitt vs. Naomichi Marufuji (1/30) (NJPW) ****3/4
Prince Devitt vs. Kota Ibushi (6/13) (NJPW) ****3/4
*Suwama vs. Minoru Suzuki (8/29) (AJPW) ****1/2
CIMA/Dragon Kid vs. PAC/Haskins (9/11) (DG) ****1/2
Shingo vs. Susumu Yokosuka (9/10) (DG) ****1/2
Maraha Issapa vs. Speed Muscle (8/24) (DG) ****1/2
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Go Shiozaki (8/15) (NJPW) ****1/2*
Satoshi Kojima vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (8/15) (NJPW) ****1/2
KAMIKAZE vs. Warriors vs. World-1 (7/8 ) (DG) ****1/2
Kensuke Sasaki vs. Go Shiozaki (7/24) (NOAH) ****1/2
Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Kota Ibushi (5/4) (DDT) ****1/2
Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Masa Takanashi (4/4) (DDT) ****1/2
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Togi Makabe (5/3) (NJPW) ****1/2
KENTA vs. Naomichi Marufuji (6/6) (NOAH) ****1/2 
Jun Akiyama vs. Kensuke Sasaki (4/10) (NOAH) ****1/2
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Hirooki Goto (4/4) (NJPW) ****1/2
CIMA/Gamma vs. Shingo/Cyber Kong (3/22) (DG) ****1/2
Sawa/Hidaka vs. Mochizuki/Tanaka (3/2) (Z1) ****1/2
Masato Tanaka vs. Manabu Nakanishi (3/14) (NJPW) ****1/2
CIMA vs. YAMATO (1/20) (DG) ****1/2
K-neSuka vs. Speed Muscle (1/17) (DG) ****1/2
Takashi Sugiura vs. Hirooki Goto (1/4) (NJPW) ****1/2 
Prince Devitt vs. Naomichi Marufuji (NJPW) (12/23) ****1/2 
Takashi Sugiura vs. Go Shiozaki (12/6) (NOAH) ****1/2
*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito (8/8 ) (NJPW) ****1/4*
Marvin/Ishimori vs. Kanemoto/Tiger Mask (8/22) (NOAH) ****1/4
Daisuke Sekimoto vs. HARASHIMA (7/25) (DDT) ****1/4
KENTA/Akiyama vs. Nagata/Taguchi (7/24) (NOAH) ****1/4
YAMATO vs. Masato Yoshino (7/11) (DG) ****1/4
Yuji Nagata vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (8/6) (NJPW) ****1/4
Satoshi Kojima vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (8/14) (NJPW) ****1/4
Shingo vs. Masaaki Mochizuki (1/17) (DG) ****1/4
HARASHIMA vs. Shuji Ishikawa (12/27) (DDT) ****1/4
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Tiger Mask (1/4) (NJPW) ****1/4
Sawa/Takagi vs. Urano/KUDO (2/11) (DDT) ****1/4
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Manabu Nakanishi (2/14) (NJPW) ****1/4
Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Naomichi Marufuji (2/14) (KO) ****1/4
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Jushin “Thunder” Liger (4/4) (NJPW) ****1/4
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Go Shiozaki (4/10) (NOAH) ****1/4
Sekimoto/Sasaki vs. Abby Jr./Sasaki (3/19) (BJW) ****1/4
Kaz Hayashi vs. KAI (3/21) (AJPW) ****1/4
Shingo/Tozawa/YAMATO vs. Doi/Hulk/Yoshino (3/3) (DG) ****1/4
Togi Makabe vs. Go Shiozaki (6/19) (NJPW) ****1/4
KAI vs. Hiroshi Yamato (5/16) (AJPW) ****1/4
CIMA/Gamma/Horiguchi vs. PAC/Doi/Tanizaki (6/20) (DG) ****1/4
CIMA/Gamma/Horiguchi vs. KAGETORA/YAMATO/Shingo (6/10) (DG) ****1/4
Masato Yoshino vs. Takuya Sugawara (6/13) (DG) ****1/4
Sekimoto/Sasaki vs. Miyamoto/Sasaki (5/28 ) (BJW) ****1/4 
Kota Ibushi vs. KUSHIDA (6/4) (NJPW) ****1/4
Kenny Omega vs. Hayato “Jr.” Fujita (6/2) (NJPW) ****1/4
Shingo/KAGETORA/YAMATO vs. Yoshino/Doi/PAC (5/28 ) (DG) ****1/4
Super Crazy/BUSHI vs. Kondo/Yamato (4/29) (AJPW) ****1/4
Shingo/Kong vs. K-neSuka (5/13) (DG) ****1/4
KAZMA vs. Shiori Asahi (4/2) (K-Dojo) ****1/4
Jun Akiyama vs. Takashi Sugiura (5/2) (NOAH) ****1/4
World-1 vs. Warriors (Naniwa Elimination Tag) (5/5) (DG) ****1/4
Dragon Kid vs. Shingo (4/14) (DG) ****1/4
BxB Hulk vs. Shingo (4/14) (DG) ****1/4
Sekimoto/Sasaki vs. Kasai/Numazawa (4/28 ) (BJW) ****1/4
*Prince Devitt vs. Kenny Omega (9/3) (NJPW) ****1/4*
Ibushi/Madoka vs. Oishi/Asahi (2/16) (K-Dojo) ****
Ohashi/Kawakami/Okabayashi vs. Shadow WX/Sasaki/Shinobu (BJW) (4/28 ) **** 
Minoru Suzuki vs. Masakatsu Funaki (4/11) (AJPW) ****
Kaz Hayashi vs. BUSHI (4/11) (AJPW) ****
Ohtani/Akebono vs. Sawa/Hidaka (1/27) (Z1) ****
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito (3/20) (NJPW) ****
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Toshiaki Kawada (4/13) (NOAH) ****
Billy KenKid vs. Daisuke Harada (4/29) (Osaka) ****
Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Kota Ibushi (6/13) (NJPW) ****
Hirooki Goto vs. Masato Tanaka (6/19) (NJPW) ****
Suwama vs. Masakatsu Funaki (4/4) (AJPW) ****
Mascara vs. Caballera 6 Way Survival Cage Match (12/27) (DG) ****
KUSHIDA vs. Hajime Ohara (3/26) (SMASH) **** 
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Atsushi Aoki (12/6) (NOAH) **** 
Prince Devitt vs. Atsushi Aoki (12/22) (NJPW) **** 
Hirooki Goto vs. Masato Tanaka (12/5) (NJPW) ****
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yuji Nagata (12/5) (NJPW) ****
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yoshihiro Takayama (1/4) (NJPW) ****
Kings Of Wrestling vs. Morishima/Sasaki (1/17) (NOAH) ****
Suwama/Soya vs. Kono/Sanada (12/13) (AJPW) ****
Super Shiisa vs. K-Ness (2/27) (DG) ****
CIMA/Kid/Gamma vs. Shingo/Tozawa/YAMATO (2/27) (DG) ****
KENTA vs. Atsushi Aoki (8/22) (NOAH) ****
Hirooki Goto vs. Go Shiozaki (8/14) (NJPW) ****
Hirooki Goto vs. Yuji Nagata (8/13) (NJPW) ****
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Toru Yano (8/13) (NJPW) ****
Hirooki Goto vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (8/7) (NJPW) ****
Yuji Nagata vs. Go Shiozaki (8/10) (NJPW) ****
KENTA/Sugiura vs. Shiozaki/Morishima (8/4) (NOAH) ****
Taiyo Kea vs. Suwama (4/10) (AJPW) ****
Takashi Sugiura vs. KENTA (8/5) (NOAH) ****
Takashi Sugiura vs. Shuhei Taniguchi (7/24) (NOAH) ****
Ishimori/Marvin vs. Nakajima/Miyahara (7/14) (NOAH) ****
Prince Devitt vs. Atsushi Aoki (7/11) (NJPW) ****
Takashi Sugiura vs. Yoshihiro Takayama (7/10) (NOAH) ****
Yoshino/Hulk vs. Shingo/YAMATO (6/24) (DG) ****
*Takashi Sasaki vs. Yoshihito Sasaki (6/27) (BJW) ****
Go Shiozaki vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (8/22) (NOAH) ****
Kensuke Sasaki vs. Yutaka Yoshie (7/19) (KO) ****
Hikaru Sato vs. Hiroshi Yamato (7/25) (AJPW) ****
Taiyo Kea vs. Satoshi Kojima (4/29) (AJPW) ****
Marvin/Ishimori vs. Kotoge/Harada (8/20) (Osaka) ****
Suwama/Kono vs. Suzuki/Funaki (4/29) (AJPW) ****
Suwama/Kono/Hama/Sanada vs. Suzuki/Kea/Akebono/Funaki (7/25) (AJPW) ****
YAMATO vs. Naruki Doi (9/10) (DG) ***** 

*PWG: *
Davey Richards vs. Kenny Omega (2/27) ****3/4
Young Buck$ vs. The Cutlers (5/9) ****1/2
Roderick Strong vs. Chris Sabin (2/27) ****1/2
The Young Buck$ vs. Taylor/Generico (2/27) ****1/2
Chris Hero vs. Brandon Bonham (5/9) ****1/4
Chris Hero vs. Alex Shelley (2/27) ****1/4
Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong (4/10) ****1/4
Briscoes vs. Young Buck$ (4/10) ****1/4
Young Buck$ vs. LTP/Goodtime (5/9) ****1/4
Young Buck$ vs. London/Generico (5/9) ****
Ryan Taylor vs. Brandon Gatson (4/10) ****
Cutler Brothers vs. LTP/Goodtime (4/10) ****

*DGUSA/EVOLVE: *
Shingo/Dragon Kid vs. Speed Muscle (1/22 airdate) (DGUSA) ****3/4
World-1 vs. Warriors (3/27) (DGUSA) ****1/2
Kota Ibushi vs. Davey Richards (1/16) (EVOLVE) ****1/2
Davey Richards vs. YAMATO (1/22 airdate) (DGUSA) ****1/2
Jackson vs. Jackson vs. Dorado vs. Akuma vs. Gargano vs. Hallowicked (1/22 airdate) (DGUSA) ****1/2
Shingo/YAMATO vs. CIMA/Dragon Kid (5/8 ) ****1/4
Chris Hero vs. Ikuto Hidaka (3/13) (EVOLVE) ****1/4
Munenori Sawa vs. TJP (1/16) (EVOLVE) ****1/4
YAMATO vs. BxB Hulk vs. CIMA vs. Gran Akuma (1/22 airdate) (DGUSA) ****1/4
Davey Richards vs. Masaaki Mochizuki (1/23) (DGUSA) ****1/4
*Adam Cole vs. Ricochet vs. Arik Cannon vs. Chuck Taylor (7/24) (DGUSA) ****1/4*
Dragon Kid vs. BxB Hulk (1/23) (DGUSA) ****
PAC/Doi vs. Jigsaw/Quackenbush (5/8 ) (DGUSA) ****
YAMATO vs. Susumu Yokosuka (3/27) (DGUSA) ****


*ROH: *
Kings Of Wrestling vs. Motor City Machine Guns (5/8 ) ****3/4
Chris Hero vs. Tyler Black (4/24) ****3/4
Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards (4/24) ****3/4
Steen/Corino vs. Generico/Cabana (4/24) ****1/2
Kevin Steen vs. Colt Cabana (5/8 ) ****1/2
Kings Of Wrestling vs. Briscoes (6/19) ****1/2
Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards (6/19) ****1/2
Kevin Steen vs. El Generico (6/19) ****1/4
Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black (2/13) ****1/4
Davey Richards vs. El Generico (2/13) ****1/4
Briscoes vs. Kings Of Wrestling (4/2) ****1/4
Briscoes vs. Young Bucks (2/22) ****1/4
Chris Hero vs. El Generico (3/20) ****1/4
Davey Richards vs. Kenny Omega (3/20) ****1/4
*Kings Of Wrestling vs. Haas & Benjamin (9/11) *****
Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong (5/8 ) ****
Kevin Steen vs. Player Dos (3/20) ****
Chris Hero vs. Eddie Kingston (Fight Without Honour) (12/19) ****
KOW/Wolves vs. Briscoes/Bucks (1/29) ****
Chris Daniels vs. Kenny Omega (6/19) **** 


*Other:*
Motor City Machine Guns vs. Beer Money (2/3 Falls) (8/12) (TNA) ****3/4
Chris Hero vs. Martin Stone (3/6) (wXw) ****1/2
Harada/Kotoge/Tadasuke vs. FIST (4/25) (Chikara) ****1/4
Sekimoto/Hoshino/Okabayashi vs. TFIN (4/25) (Chikara) ****1/4
Kurt Angle vs. Mr. Anderson (4/18) (TNA) ****1/4
Chris Hero vs. Big Van Walter (3/7) (wXw) ****1/4
Matt Jackson vs. Nick Jackson (3/7) (wXw) ****1/4
Sekimoto/Okabayashi vs. Oberhausen Terror Corps (3/6) (wXw) ****1/4
Quackenbush/Jigsaw/Hallowicked vs. World-1 (7/25) (Chikara) ****
Munenori Sawa vs. Big Van Walter (3/6) (wXw) ****
Chris Hero vs. Bad Bones (3/5) (wXw) ****
FIST/Mantis/Crossbones vs. Quacksaw/Incoherence (3/20) (Chikara) ****
Switchblade Conspiracy vs. American Wolves (3/13) (wXw) ****
Frightmare vs. Ophidian vs. Cheech vs. Swann (4/25) (Chikara) ****


----------



## Cleavage

PWG Seventh Anniversary Show - Davey Richards vs Chris Hero (PWG World Title) **** - ****1/4


----------



## rafz

PWG Seven
Davey Richards vs. Chris Hero - *****1/2*

NJPW Circuit 2010 G1 Climax Special
Prince Devitt vs. Kenny Omega - *****1/2*


----------



## seabs

*Go Shiozaki vs Shinsuke Nakamura - NJPW 15.08.2010*
_****1/2_


----------



## Devildude

*PWG Seven:*

Chris Hero vs Davey Richards - *****1/2*

*Dragon Gate Kobe Festival PPV 7/11:*

BxB Hulk vs SHINGO - *****1/4*

Both great matches, both suffered from tremendous amounts of overkill too. Hero vs Richards should of been a couple of minutes shorter and Hulk/SHINGO was just ...Dragon Gate-ish.


----------



## Bubz

*NJPW - Kenny Omega vs Prince Devitt ****1/2 *


----------



## ddog121

Miz v. Daniel Bryan ****1/4 

Terrfic match.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Agreed, Bryan/Miz was tremendous.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

Going to have to check out Danielson US title win. The Miz must have been on his A game or Danielson must have carried his ass big time to get that sort of rating from a Miz match


----------



## TheAce

> Miz v. Daniel Bryan ****1/4
> 
> Terrfic match.


Agreed %100, just saw it unspoiled and was very impressed. Danielson made Miz look great, they gave it about 13-14 mins and Danielson sold like..well..a champ..Cole, King and Matthews were amazing. I hate so many commentators but these 3 in this match were %100 classic and flawless.


----------



## Bubz

*PWG Seven - Davey Richards vs Chris hero ****3/4*

Holy shit! I didn't even know this happened, my two favorite indy wrestlers and this didn't dissapoint. This was amazing. Better than Davey/Strong and Davey/Omega and i almost liked it as much as Davey/Tyler. There where a few little botched spots but as they where covered up nicely they didnt really bother me at all and the rest of the match so freaking awesome. I could watch Hero elbow people all day and Davey sold them perfectly. Hero sold his leg brilliantly as well which added alot to the match. Davey was awesome as well, and he didnt actually throw out all of his offense here as Hero dominated most of the match while Davey tried making comebacks, and most of his offense was directed towards Hero's leg in the second half of the match. Just awesome.


----------



## seabs

*Daniel Bryan vs The Miz - US Championship - Night Of Champions 2010*
_****_


----------



## smitlick

*NJPW - 16.9.10 - Dominion PPV*

Naomichi Marufuji vs Prince Devitt
****1/4

Togi Makabe vs Go Shiozaki
****


----------



## Bubz

*WWE NOC - The Miz vs Daniel Bryan *****

Great match and both looked great at the end especially Bryan


----------



## CM Skittle

bubz123 said:


> *PWG Seven - Davey Richards vs Chris hero ****3/4*
> 
> Holy shit! I didn't even know this happened, my two favorite indy wrestlers and this didn't dissapoint. This was amazing. Better than Davey/Strong and Davey/Omega and i almost liked it as much as Davey/Tyler. There where a few little botched spots but as they where covered up nicely they didnt really bother me at all and the rest of the match so freaking awesome. I could watch Hero elbow people all day and Davey sold them perfectly. Hero sold his leg brilliantly as well which added alot to the match. Davey was awesome as well, and he didnt actually throw out all of his offense here as Hero dominated most of the match while Davey tried making comebacks, and most of his offense was directed towards Hero's leg in the second half of the match. Just awesome.


These are my two favorite indy wrestlers but I thought this match was so boring for some reason. But I looved Daniel Bryan vs. the Miz, I thought that was way better. I was surprised WWE gave them so much time, hopefully Daniel Bryan has a long title reign


----------



## KingKicks

****** for Bryan/Miz last night.

Absoloutely loved it.


----------



## Devildude

Seconding/thirding/fourthing the love for Bryan/Miz last night, I got it at ****3/4*.

This is how WWE should be using Bryan, just let him wrestle 10-15 matches and elevate whoever he's in the ring with, with frequent US title defences.


----------



## adri17

I too have Danielson vs Miz at ****3/4*. MOTN for sure.


----------



## Emperor DC

Devildude said:


> Seconding/thirding/fourthing the love for Bryan/Miz last night, I got it at ****3/4*.
> 
> This is how WWE should be using Bryan, just let him wrestle 10-15 matches and elevate whoever he's in the ring with, with frequent US title defences.


Basically, what Benoit did once upon a time and what Regal could/should be doing now.

_*dreams of Regal/Damielson series*_

:sad:


----------



## The REAL MP

I'm going crazy and calling Miz/Bryan ****1/2. Best WWE match since HBK/Taker, as well as the most perfect example of what you'd call the WWE "style" of match.

I was totally wrapped up in it, the arm work on Bryan was just perfect from both a selling and attacking standpoint, didn't see any significant botches, rock solid story, and a beautiful finish. Plus the long-term implications for both guys could be massive. I liken Miz's performance to The Rock in the ladder match at Summerslam 1998, where even though he's been a big deal for awhile people will finally start to take him SERIOUSLY.

And I can't believe there's still Miz hate among pockets of the IWC.


----------



## seancarleton77

*PWG Seven*

Davey Richards vs Chris hero 
***** You read that right.

*ROH Hate: Chapter II*

American Wolves vs. GenMe
****

*ROH Salvation*

Kings of Wrestling vs. GenMe
****1/4

Tyler Black vs. Kevin Steen
****1/2


----------



## Bubz

*ROH Hate Chapter II - American Wolves vs GenMe *****

My god the wolves were over big time here with it being Daveys hometown. GenMe/Bucks really need to stop overdoing the superkicks, i swear they each hit about 6 each lol. Great action though from start to finish.


----------



## FITZ

Looks like I am going to have buy PWG Seven.I think I'll wait until Highspots puts up a free gift sale so I can get Seven and Evolve 4. Between those shows it appears that there are a a few MOTYC.


----------



## Caponex75

seancarleton77 said:


> *PWG Seven*
> 
> Davey Richards vs Chris hero
> ***** You read that right.


That might be PWG's first ***** star match. Despite some minor screw ups, the match is nearly flawless.


----------



## jawbreaker

Hero vs. Danielson from GSF last year was #3 on my MOTY list at ****3/4. If this match tops that then I'll be amazed.


----------



## Caponex75

Well I wasn't really a fan of Danielson/Hero from GSF. Bored me and was to long. ROH encounter that same month was better despite being shorter imo


Richards litterly sold Hero's strikes as if they were bullets and the whole storytelling in this match was phenomenal. Crowd was nuts.


----------



## seancarleton77

I think I'll buy Seven and a couple of ROH DVD's, maybe DBD VIII and a classic at the November 13 ROH show in Mississauga.


----------



## rafz

WWE Night Of Champions
The Miz vs. Daniel Bryan - ******


----------



## Bubz

Danielson/Hero at GSF was great but was too long for me and was very slow in places with too many elbows from Hero, i think he hit about 20.

Davey/Hero is better IMO, and the 3rd best match this year.

By the way has any one seen the tag match or world title match from Salvation yet? any ratings?


----------



## jawbreaker

I'd give them both ****1/4. Tag match would have been better if the crowd wasn't utter fucking shit.


----------



## seancarleton77

Go Shiozaki vs. Kotaro Suzuki NOAH 9/11/10

**** to ****1/4


----------



## Cleavage

PWG Seven - Paul London & El Generico vs against The Cutler Brothers vs The Young Bucks ****
WWE Night Of Champions 2010 - Daniel Bryan vs The Miz ****
ROH Salvation - Kings of Wrestling vs. Generation ME ***3/4 - ****
ROH Salvation - Tyler Black vs. Kevin Steen ***3/4


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

PWG Seven: Hero/Davey ****3/4
This is the 3rd best match this year in terms of anything to happen in North America.
Absolutely phenomenal and worth seeking out.

Night of Champions: Bryan/Miz ****
The emotion and storytelling push this one over the top.

About to watch the rest of Salvation and Seven so should have my thoughts up soon...


----------



## kwjr86

ROH Salvation - Kings of Wrestling vs. Generation ME: ******

ROH Salvation - Tyler Black vs. Kevin Steen: *****1/2*


----------



## dj161

Austin Aries vs Delirious - Cage Match - ROH on HDNet - ****

Now that's what a cage match should be, a feud ending war with two guys just trying to beat the holy hell out of each other, not some throwaway match having a cage just for the sake of it, great match

Go Shiozaki vs Kotaro Suzuki - NOAH - Sept 11th - ****1/2 Awesome


----------



## seancarleton77

Guerrilla Warfare Match: ¡Peligro Abejas! vs. The Young Bucks vs. The Cutler Brothers - PWG Seven

****1/4


----------



## HARASHIMA

CHIKARA Young Lions Cup VIII 2010 

SMOE OF BEST MATCHS OF CHIKARA IN 2010

Night 1

Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw vs. Daizee Haze & Sara Del Rey

Night 2

Adam Cole vs Kyle O’Reilly JUST WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW


Night 3

Obariyon VS Mike Sydal

Keita Yano VS Green Ant BEST BATTLEARTS RULZ MATCH OF CHIKARA

THE FINALS

Frightmare VS Lince Dorado THIS MATCH HAS HAYFLING DRAMA AWESOME MATCH


----------



## seancarleton77

*AJPW 08/29/10*

Kaz Hayashi vs. Jimmy Yang
****
Minoru Suzuki vs. SUWAMA 
****1/2


----------



## erikstans07

It's good to hear that Black/Steen was so good. I'm still in the process of watching Salvation in parts, so I can't wait for that and Kings/Bucks.


----------



## Caponex75

Screw Steen/Black, watch Richards/Hero instead.


----------



## Bubz

*PWG Seven - Triple threat tag team Guerilla Warfare match - ****1/4*

Some awesome spots in this, especially from the Young Bucks and London. London wasn't involved much but he did do some crazy spots when he was. Just a very entertaining match and the killed each other, whats not to like.


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

ROH Salvation:

KoW/Generation Me: **** but just barely..

Tyler Black vs. Kevin Steen ****1/4. 
The crowd was nearly dead for this one!


----------



## erikstans07

Caponex75 said:


> Screw Steen/Black, watch Richards/Hero instead.


I didn't know that I could only watch one or the other. I'll watch both, thank you very much.


----------



## kwjr86

Wow. The last hour of wrestling I just watched was awesome.

PWG Seven: Davey Richards vs. Chris Hero: ****3/4

PWG Seven: Generation ME vs. Paul London & El Generico vs. The Cutlers: ****1/2


----------



## HARASHIMA

PWG Seven - Triple threat tag team Guerilla Warfare match - ****1/2

YES MAN THAT WAS ONLY FUNKY SH!T MATCH IF SEEN PLEASE DONT STOP


----------



## Bubz

does the crowd being dead take away from the salvation matches? Live reports said the main was amazing.


----------



## Libertine20

Not sure if anyone else has seen this match yet but Go Shiozaki vs Kensuke Sasaki from NOAH New Navigation 2010 was a great match. Probably not a clear cut match of the year but definitely worth a mention, would say about a ****1/4.


----------



## kwjr86

bubz123 said:


> does the crowd being dead take away from the salvation matches? Live reports said the main was amazing.


Not at all, and I really didn't think the crowd was dead, maybe a little for the GEN ME/KOW match but they were into the main. The main is incredible and definitly a must watch. The Gen ME/KOW match is a great match but I was expecting just a little more. Reminded me of Steen/Generico vs. MCMG, it was awesome but I feel they could do even better in a rematch.


----------



## SuperDuperDragon

I really loved Hero vs. Davey but i just hate how Davey decides to sell like a board that has been tipped over, it looks so ridiculous!


----------



## Bubz

> I really loved Hero vs. Davey but i just hate how Davey decides to sell like a board that has been tipped over, it looks so ridiculous!


I thought one of the things that made the match so great was that both Hero and Davey sold everything brilliantly.

By the way i just watched *Hero/Shelley* from *As The Worm Turns*. Vey underrated match! The technical/chain/mat wrestling at the start was awesome stuff, some of the best i've seen for a while, and as Hero said after the match, it really showed how amazing Alex Shelley is in singles matches and as a wrestler in general and not just performing spots in tag team matches. ****1/4


----------



## erikstans07

bubz123 said:


> I thought one of the things that made the match so great was that both Hero and Davey sold everything brilliantly.
> 
> *By the way i just watched Hero/Shelley from As The Worm Turns. Vey underrated match! The technical/chain/mat wrestling at the start was awesome stuff, some of the best i've seen for a while, and as Hero said after the match, it really showed how amazing Alex Shelley is in singles matches and as a wrestler in general and not just performing spots in tag team matches. ****1/4*


Yes, I loved this match. It was a wrestling clinic. Shelley is one of the best in the world and Hero might just be THE best in the world. Great match.

Also, I just finished KOW/Bucks from Salvation. The crowd wasn't bad. They seemed into it. Great match either way.


----------



## Caponex75

I'd actually say that Hero/Shelly was MOTN if you ask me. That was a amazing match.


And Richards tipping over like a board after getting punched in his noggin was great selling. I legit thought the match could of been over right there.


----------



## jawbreaker

Strong/Sabin was my favorite match from ATWT, personally.


----------



## camstun187

The threeway guerrilla warfare match from PWG's seven.

That match was ridiculous.


----------



## Caponex75

*PWG - Davey Richards vs. Chris Hero for the Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Championship*

The Build: Chris Hero has become the man of PWG. Chris Hero had become the longest reigning PWG champion in the history of the promotion and had put down everyone that had a claim to be a contender for the championship. However, after he finally lost the belt to Danielson in a near 50 minute match, he had never received his rematch. So Chris Hero had put everyone on notice that when he got his shot, he was going to get it back. Running through the roster all the way up to a PWG show named Dio, Chris Hero had remained as dominant as ever and proclaimed that he wasn't showing up for another show unless he got his long awaited title shot against current champion, Davey Richards.

Four Years, 11 Months, and Three days......Davey Richards had finally become PWG World Champion and PWG's first Grandslam champion. From taking long bus rides from Washington to California to now taking flights courtesy of New Japan, Richards had finally become champion where his legacy began. Defeating newly crowned champion Kenny Omega at As The Worm Turns to finally take is long awaited place as the man of PWG. Richards would defend successfully but barely in passing through long time rival in Roderick Strong. To say taking the dream away from Davey Richards was hard task was a understatement and to further prove that, Richards then elevated his game against the top Junior Wrestlers in Japan during the proteges Best of the Super Juniors tournament. Richards was not going to let those darn near 5 years go to waste...

So the stage was set, Davey Richards vs. Chris Hero for the PWG World Championship at Seven(The 7th Anniversary show). There have been three world champions since Chris Hero was champion but none of them have been more vicious than Davey Richards. However, no one has proven more to be the man in PWG than Chris Hero and after being the longest dominating World Champion in PWG history, it be hard to say that losing isn't his specialty. Would Richards continue to live out his dream of being World Champion for his home promotion or would Hero prove that it was only matter of time until the belt would be in his hands once again? 





The Match: Since their first real encounter since a huge evolution into what they are today, both guys start off feeling each other out instead of trying to kill each other from the get go. Richards tries to go after the leg early and Chris Hero makes it to the ropes. What I like about the early mat work here is that while it sets the tone for what to expect in this match. For instance, Richards nearly finds himself in more danger here than you would normally think so that gives the idea that he may not be as dominant as he usually is.

One of the clear messages is when Richards does his reversal kick to the arm when Hero has him in a wrist lock and Chris Hero just bluntly no sells it. He took a kick from Richards and he just looks at him like Richards has no idea in what he is in for. This works because during nearly all his matches this year, Chris Hero has been the king of strikes and is a monster that you don't want to exchange with.

Anyway, back to the match up here where Richards takes Hero to the corner where it might seem bloody obvious that he'll throw the first strike, Hero actually hits Richards first and Richards doesn't respond immediately surprisingly. That tells a story in its own because while Chris Hero has been the king of hitting hard, you simply don't hit Davey and expect him not to immediately hit you harder. Richards, first chance he gets, kicks at Hero in which Hero just eats up his offense like nothing before sending Richards to the outside. How does Davey respond? He PUNTS THE SHIT OUT of Hero but Hero actually remains on his feet until Davey knocks him over with a baseball slide.

You think after a move like that, Richards would be in control for a little while.....well that doesn't happen. Hero no sells his Tequila Sunrise and when Davey gives him enough room, Hero knocks him out with a Yakuza. Close nearfall and Richards wisely rolls outside. As Excalibur puts it "Hero gave Richards a boot that Richards didn't want to see". Richards tries to come back when Hero chops him but Hero actually just beats him at it. You get the feeling that Richards might be in a tad bit of danger here.

One of my favorite parts of the match is where Hero puts Richards in a chinlock of sorts when Richards almost gets out of it, Hero throws him down to the ground with a elbow, and then puts in a modified Dragon sleeper on Hero that is nearly as close as to what Kawada uses. Now this is why this is pretty much my favorite part and which sets the tone for the match. Richards tries to get out by kicking Hero in the head and how does Hero respond? He picks Richards up and BLASTS HIM with a punch to the head in which Richards sells as if he is legit knocked out. Hero, confident in that blow, makes the cover with just his hand on Richards chest and ALMOST GETS THE FREAKING FALL! 

That shows how brilliant Richards selling is BUT more importantly, shows how strong the strikes of Hero is. Not only that but it is a perfectly logical reaction to someone kicking you in your head :lmao

Anyway, Hero, who is now clearly dominating the champ, decides to mockingly kick Richards in the back which gets him to fire up. Hero chops him and Richards still wants to prove he is top striker and asks for another. Hero comes with it and Richards starts coming back with awesome Palm strikes but gets all his momentum killed with a hard freakin chop by Hero. Hero finally ends that little segment with dumping Davey on his head with that Suplex/neckbreaker throw. Again, this gets over how out matched Richards is in striking against Hero and brings back the drama in that maybe he can't do it.

Richards finally looks to comeback with palm strikes and a nice Handspring Enziguri. Hero, however, cuts all that off with drive by big boot and once again, Richards is in trouble. Hero goes for a dive, misses, and Richards KILLS HIM with that insane crowd killing dive. If there was ever a time for Richards to come back, it'd be now. Hero doesn't feel that way so he cuts off Richards at the top. He does get himself into bad of predicament when he gets over zealous with striking Richards and ends up getting his leg dragon screwed into the ropes. What all just happened there gives Richards room to attack something and he can finally get in some valuable offense without destroying the story.

Richards goes right after the leg. Top rope missile dropkick! Hero kicks out but Richards makes the best of the positioning he had and turns it into the Cloverleaf! Hero makes the ropes to soon though and Richards has to break. The look on Richards face kinda explains the story as he almost falls after he isn't able to get the cloverleaf and isn't his normal intense self here. Instead, it looks as if he still trying to get his wits about him after getting knocked around by Hero so much in this match up.

Richards tries to irish Hero but Hero, unlike Davey, still has his wits about him on holding onto to the ropes. Richards starts going to the leg with kicks and Hero responds in DROPPING HIM ON HIS HEAD via Regal Plex of sorts. Hero sells the leg work smartly and tries to get adrenaline in his leg by stomping it as well as slapping it. Smart in so many ways. Leaping Elbow in the corner! YAKUZA! NO SOLD~! "NO YOU AIN'T MUTHAFUCKA!"! ANOTHER YAKUZA KNOCKS HIM DEAD! COVA!


1



2


2.79!

I love that whole bit right there. Hero pumping his leg up was great and Davey no selling the first Yakuza was awesome. Why? Because #1 Yakuza started Hero's control over Richards in the first place #2 Richards has been getting killed by Hero's strikes. So when Richards tries to no sell, it feels big because it feels like he is digging deep. This fall also makes it seem that Hero is getting closer to regaining his championship.

Hero grabs the Cravate and hits with the leg that has been worked on so he sells it and he uses the other leg. I love you Hero. Thank you for caring. Richards then replies with hard kicks! "MUTHAFUCKA"! RICHARDS STARTS LAYING INTO HIM! Whips Hero into the corner but Hero knocks Davey's lights out via Knee to the face and follows up with that Cravate Neckbreaker that Davey just blocked! 1, 2, 2.846467! Sweet mexican homophobic drag queens Batman! This is getting intense. For every thousand strikes Richards throws at him, all Hero needs is just one. Also great selling by Hero.

Hero goes for a powerbomb but Davey blocks. He tries to soften him up with some hard chops but still can't get the powerbomb. Richards gets out and gives Hero all the forearms he can muster! Geez! Put your hands up man! Richards goes to run on the ropes but FOCK ME! BICYCLE KICK BY HERO KNOCKS HIM DEAD! Powerbomb is inevitable! Richards flies through it! Take down and turned to a CLOVER LEAF! TAP YOU KNOCKOUT BUM! TAP! Goes for the ropes but RICHARDS PULLS HIM BACK INTO THE MIDDLE! GIVE UP HERO! Hero counters to a roll up and nearly gets the three! Solebutt to the midsection! Hero blocks a lariat with a kick to the arm! Richards tries to turn it to a rolling lariat but ELBOW TO THE FACE! Hero looks to go for the roaring elbow but Richards says "FUCK U! UR NOT ROBING ME OF THIS" AND LARIATS HIS TORSO OFF HIS FREAKING BODY! 


ONE


TWO


2.999999999999999


YES! YES! YES! THIS MATCH IS AMAZING! Richards once again throwing a thousand strikes only for Hero to kill him just with one was great. It also set up believable powerbomb in which it looked like Richards was done for but the Cloverleaf legit was great. Then it would of been irony if Davey's only advantage turned out to be his loss in a roll up would been great as well but the true cake would of been the Lariat nearfall. Why? Because for Richards to be taking all these strikes AND FINALLY get the win in a crazy strikefest in which(If you have been keeping count) he has been majorly losing would of been a prefect ending. Alas the match goes on.


Richards is the first to his feet at the count of eight and looks to have got some energy in him. Exchange of waistlocks by Richards and Hero. Hero almosts gets German but can't. Must be because of that leg...well Richards senseS this and reverses into the Anklelock! Hero can't possibly take much more on his leg! He rolls through and that sends Davey to the outside! Richards has to know that he can't relent on him and runs into THE ROLLING ELBOW TRAP! DAVEY IS FUCKING OUT COLD!

ONE 




TWO



THREE RICHARDS KICKS OUT! Holy crap....."To beat Davey Richards, Chris Hero is gonna have to kill him." - Ex Cab. That whole deal right there was so much win that I don't even have to explain why. Richards selling for that Rolling Elbow looked as if he was legit KO'ed. Amazing.

Hero tries to for that powerbomb again but Richards continues to block. Hero backs up.....STOMP TO THE HEAD & ROLLING ELBOW! Hero goes up top! KOBASHISAULT! YOU ARE KIDDING ME! 2.97878557676967576967769697. HERO CAN'T BELIEVE IT! Referee continues to tell Hero it was two. Hero picks Richards up for the Deathblow. That'll surely be it......Richards rolls into a backslide! Only gets two! Hero blocks a kick but gets slapped in the face and gets hit with a Enziguri. NO SOLD! Richards blocks a running Chris Hero in the corner! Richards tries to block again but ROLLING ELBOW KNOCKS RICHARDS FACE OFF! DEATHBLOW COMING! REVERSED INTO A ANKLE LOCK! THIS CONSISTENT BASTARD MIGHT ACTUALLY WIN!

Richards forfeits the Ankle Lock so he can PUNT Hero! GERMAN! A literal two count. German drops him on his head! KICK TO THE FACE! ONE COUNT AS HERO NO SELLS RICHARDS BITCH ATTEMPT AT OFFENSE! "FUCK U" DR DRIVER! 2.999999999 AND RICHARDS SAYS "FOCK THIS" AND GOES BACK TO THE ANKLE LOCK! Decides to complete IT BY TRAPPING THE LEG! CRANK UP AND HERO TAPS!!

HOLY SMITTING GAY PRIEST BATMAN! That was awesome. Hero lived to his bit to the end with just no selling Richards strikes and attempts to kill him. Normally I don't like one counts as so many wrestlers so many time use them wrong but it so went with the story here. Just fantastic stuff by both man and the end Richards knew he was going to win was going after the leg.

Richards gets on the mic and the first thing he says is "Holy shit......". Thank you for putting over the match sir. He then puts over Chris Hero and the crowd ends this all with a "Chris is awesome" chant.



My Thoughts: When you have two guys in the prime of their game and you put them with each other, you get this. I can see matches happening between these two in ROH and hopefully another match soon because this felt like chemistry. They stayed true to the storytelling and the selling was off the charts here. I legit thought Richards was out like a light a few times and Hero made sure to sell his leg smartly. I cannot pimp this match enough when I give it the Border rating. Go see this, you'll love it ****3/4


----------



## smitlick

*NOAH - 26/6 - Rusher Kimura Memorial Show*
Hiroshi Tanahashi & Ryusuke Taguchi vs Go Shiozaki & Atsushi Aoki
****


----------



## DaveyR.

*ROH Salvation *

Tyler Black vs Kevin Steen - ***** 1/2*

Kings of Wrestling vs. Generation Me - ******


----------



## EA_GUY

PWG Seven: Hero vs. Richards ****1/2
PWG Seven: Triple Treat Guerilla Warfare Match ****3/4


----------



## seabs

*Minoru Suzuki vs SUWAMA - AJPW 29.08.2010*
_****_

*Davey Richards vs Chris Hero - PWG World Championship - PWG Seven*
_***3/4_

*Paul London & El Generico vs Young Bucks vs The Cutler Brothers - Guerilla Warfare Match - PWG World Tag Team Championships - PWG Seven*
_****1/4_


----------



## lewieG

kwjr86 said:


> Not at all, and I really didn't think the crowd was dead, maybe a little for the GEN ME/KOW match but they were into the main. The main is incredible and definitly a must watch. The Gen ME/KOW match is a great match but I was expecting just a little more. Reminded me of Steen/Generico vs. MCMG, it was awesome but I feel they could do even better in a rematch.


I'm glad someone else felt that way about MCMG vs Steenerico, I was so pumped to see it, and it was good, but I just felt it could have been even better. I guess we're spoilt nowadays.


----------



## CM Skittle

Okay I gave Davey vs. Chris Hero another chance and it definitely wasn't boring! I dunno why I couldn't get into it the first time, I guess I just wasn't in the mood. It was really good but way too "indy" (in a bad way) to be 5 stars.

Davey Richards vs. Chris Hero - ****1/4


----------



## seabs

*I dunno if it's just me getting to the point where the whole Davey shtick annoys me now but Davey really annoyed match in that match. The knocked out selling thing that he did like 5 times really got on my nerves after the third time. There was some serious selling issues too I thought. Hero sorta sold the leg whilst it was being worked over and then totally forgot about it during his own offense and there was long parts of the match when both guys just gave up on it. It only really bothers me because that's what the payoff to the match was. If Davey's is gonna make Hero tap with a leg submission then surely he has to spend the majority of the match working the leg over rather than doing his usual dives through the ropes and screaming kicks. I thought it was a really good match, but too much of a typical main event Indy match and I guess I just want a bit more than two guys hitting great moves and kicks. *


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Supercard of Honor V*

Colt Cabana vs. Kevin Steen ****¾-*****

The Kings of Wrestling vs. The Motor City Machine Guns *****½*

Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong ******


----------



## lewieG

ROH - Hate: Chapter II

American Wolves vs Generation Buck: ****

Awesome tag match, the crowd eventually got into it and was hot by the last 5 minutes, which were, as expected, all-action and exciting, which is really what the whole match was like. The finishing spot has to be seen, I marked out like crazy for it. Really great match, showing why we should love both of these teams, and why Gen Buck should come to ROH more. A worthy addition to their HDNet matches earlier this year, which were also great matches.


----------



## kwjr86

*ROH: Bluegrass Brawl*

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Tyler Black: ******

The Briscoes vs. The American Wolves: *****¼*


----------



## zaqw222222

Could u guys plz suggest me what are the best ROH tv matches on HDnet this year are?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

My twenty favorite matches I've seen this year.

1. Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong- Death Before Dishonor VIII (and nothing even comes close to this)
2. The Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels- Wrestlemania 26
3. Briscoe Brothers vs. Kings of Wrestling- Death Before Dishonor VIII
4. Kurt Angle vs. Ken Anderson- Lockdown
5. Kurt Angle vs. Jeff Hardy- No Surrender
6. Evan Bourne vs. Chris Jericho- Fatal Four Way
7. Raw MITB- Money in the Bank
8. Kevin Steen vs. El Generico- Death Before Dishonor VIII
9. Generation Me vs. Motor City Machine Guns- Destination X
10. AJ Styles vs. Kurt Angle- TNA Impact January 4th
11. Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong Glory By Honor IX
12. Tommy Dreamer vs. Raven- Hardcore Justice
13. Kevin Steen and Steve Corino vs. El Generico and Colt Cabana- Glory By Honor IX
14. Motor City Machine Guns vs. Beer Money- Victory Road
15. Kurt Angle vs. Kazarian- Slamiversary VIII
16. Sheamus vs. Randy Orton- Summerslam
17. CM Punk vs. Rey Mysterio- Over The Limit
18. Ezekiel Jackson vs. Christian- Royal Rumble
19. Usos vs. Dudebusters- FCW 
20. Los Aviacores vs. Brodus Clay and Donny Marlow vs. Derrick Bateman and Johnny Curtis- FCW

I'm glad that there's still more to go. Not a bad year and there is a lot of good indy and international stuff I've yet to see.


----------



## KingCrash

zaqw222222 said:


> Could u guys plz suggest me what are the best ROH tv matches on HDnet this year are?


I know from last night's show there's a very good Kings/Super Smash Brothers match and the main event six man, and from the past several shows Wolves vs. Strong/Daniels, the anything goes brawl between Steen/Corino and Generico/Cabana and Wolves/SSB. And for pure enjoyment Steen and Corino calling commentary on each other's squash matches.


----------



## seabs

*American Wolves vs Briscoes - ROH Bluegrass Brawl*
_****+_


----------



## peep4life

PWG Seven: Hero vs. Richards ****3/4


----------



## Groovemachine

Catching up on some recent stuff:

*WWE Night of Champions *

Daniel Bryan vs The Miz - ****
~ So good to see a lengthier match from Bryan in WWE. More importantly, Miz totally held his own and looked like a true player. I loved how technical and mat-based this match ended up being.


*ROH - Hate: Chapter II*

American Wolves vs Generation Me: ****


*PWG Seven*

Davey Richards vs Chris Hero - ****3/4
Peligros Abejas vs Generation Me vs Cutler Bros. - ****1/2
~ Go out of your way to see this show. Frickin amazing double main event.


*NOAH 8/28/10*

KENTA vs Kotaru Suzuki - ****-****1/4 (probably need a rewatch to firmly decide but this was great stuff)


*DGUSA Enter The Dragon 2010*

Chuck Taylor vs Ricochet vs Adam Cole vs Arik Cannon - **** 
~ Very impressed by these four. No surprise that Taylor was his usual brand of awesome, but I actually hadn't seen anything from Ricochet before so he really stood out.


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

PWG Seven:
Bonham/Cage ***1/4 - ***1/2
Danielson/Strong ***1/2
Sky/Lost around ****
Hero/Davey ****3/4 
PWG triple threat ****1/4

The 2nd best indy show of the year imo.


And... Bluegrass Brawl:
Claudio/Black ***3/4 (fresh and innovative)
American Wolves/Briscoes **** - ****1/4


----------



## Bubz

Glad to see Hero/Davey getting the love it deserves


----------



## ExMachina

fpalm

Watched...

PWG Seven: Chris Hero VS. Davey Richards (PWG Title)

****½

Two or three very minor botches, but the best match I've seen so far in 2010.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Death Before Dishonor VIII*
Christopher Daniels vs Kenny Omega ****
The Kings of Wrestling vs The Briscoe Brothers ****1/4
Tyler Black vs Davey Richards ****1/2-****3/4


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*WWE Hell in a Cell 2010*
_John Cena vs. Wade Barrett_ - ****


----------



## WillTheBloody

You're fucking crazy. Cena/Barrett was pretty good, but that finish was the worst.


----------



## ddog121

Bryan v. Miz v. Morrison **** - Super fun match with lots of creative stuff.Best match on the show


----------



## Caponex75

Cena vs. Barrett = MOTN but I only saw the end of the triple threat.


----------



## ddog121

I gave Cena v. Barrett ***1/2. I also gave Orton v. Sheamus ***1/2. Not a bad ppv overall.


----------



## Speedy McGee

Submissons Count Anywhere- The Miz vs. John Morrison vs. Daniel Bryan ***3/4
Really fun match filled with some great spots, and the submissions count anywhere gimmick really added to the match. All three provided something special to the match. I do think The Miz vs. Daniel Bryan from a couple of weeks ago was a tad better though. This was probably WWE's best opener in a long time.

Hell In A Cell Match- Randy Orton vs. Sheamus ****
Awesome match from both men. I hate Sheamus with a passion. He was overpused way to fast without even getting builded up. I think both his ring and mic skills are terrible; with his bad ass appearance being the only appealing thing. That said he really did step his game up tonight, with the best match of his career. This match really did feel like a Hell In A Cell match, and it shows that WWE can do a violent match without blood. Both men used the Cell enviorment a lot, and the steel steps was a big factor in this match. A lot of close falls, and great ring drama. Orton and Sheamus facial expressions made the match. And, while blood would of made the match so much better; it still was a great hard fought match from both men.

Wade Barrett vs. John Cena ***1/4
Meh, it wasn't anything special. The match really felt pretty average with the exception of both men kicking out of each others finishers. The match was good but its not really something you need to go out of your way to see. I think the camera showing the crowd reaction after the match was pretty cool though.

TRASH OF THE NIGHT
Hell In A Cell Match- Kane vs. Undertaker *1/2
Holy fuck was that match boring. I enjoyed the divas match more then this. Their last match was at least bearable to watch (I have it rated at about **1/2 stars.). Neither men really used the Cell at all, and it felt like a singles match with the exception of a couple weak chair shots. They worked the same punch...punch..punch... rest styles like their last match. The only time I really marked out was when both men sat up at the same time. They both traded finishers, but neither me nor the crowd were really sold from the close falls. There was a couple of times I was about to fall a sleep on the match. Once Paul Bearer came into the Cell the match just got worst with some silly lights, and a very silly heel turn. Yeah, I'm counting down the days until this feud ends. Taker vs. Kane was fine back in 98, but both men are just a shadow of what they used to be. I really think both Taker and Kane really don't have much more time left in wrestling anymore. Let Taker face off against more talented younger wrestlers before he retires.

Overall I'll probably give the show 6 stars. Not the worst WWE PPV this year, but not the best either. The main event really left a bad taste in my mouth to what was a good show. I'll recommend everybody check out the Orton vs. Sheamus HIAC match and the triple threat IC match.


----------



## wildpegasus

bubz123 said:


> Glad to see Hero/Davey getting the love it deserves


 Yeah, I think I might actually enjoy this even more than Black vs Richards. Soo much crazy all out intense insanity in this one. Have Hero's elbow strikes ever looked better? Richards sold them beautifully.


----------



## seancarleton77

*NOAH "Shiny Navigation" 2010*

Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs KENTA - GHC Jr. Heavyweight Championship
****1/4

Yoshihiro Takayama & Takuma Sano vs Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima GHC Tag Team Championships
***3/4

Takashi Sugiura vs Go Shiozaki GHC Heavyweight Championship
****3/4


----------



## ddog121

any star ratings for Tanaka vs. Otani from Zero-1 or any good matches from Zero-1 Fire Festival?


----------



## aaron_mcn92

*NOAH Shiny Navigation 2010 - 9/26/10

GHC Jnr. Heavyweight Championship*
Yoshinobu Kanemaru © vs. KENTA: *** ¾

_Started off pretty interesting with KENTA's lower back being worked over, but grew less interesting the longer it went. Kanemaru's defense against Marufuji in July was much better imo._

*GHC Tag Team Championships*
Yoshihiro Takayama & Takuma Sano © vs. Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima: *** ¾

_Really fun tag match, kept interesting throughout but every guy knew their place and didn't venture into overkill territory; Nakajima's performance being a good example._

*GHC Heavyweight Championship*
Takashi Sugiura © vs. Go Shiozaki: **** ½

_Excellent. Really excellent. Perfect balance of wrestling, expressions of competitive spirit and memorable moments. My second favourite NOAH match this year after Sasaki/Shiozaki._


----------



## dk4life

Davey/Hero - Fantastic match, about to go and re watch it, but really great match, there were a couole botches, but so small they weren't to bad, I gave the match ****1/2, my top 5 so far:

1 - Undertaker Vs Shawn Micheals - Wrestlemania 26 - ****3/4
2 - Davey Richards Vs Tyler Black - Death Before Dishonor VIII - ****1/2
3 - Davey Richards Vs Chris Hero - Seven - ****1/2
4 - Mr Anderson Vs Kurt Angle - Lockdown - ****1/2
5 - Bobby Fish Vs Bryan Danielson - Evolve 4 - ****1/2 
6 - Motor City Machine Guns vs Generation Me - Destination-X - ****1/2


----------



## seabs

*Yoshihiro Takayama & Takuma Sano vs Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima - GHC Tag Team Championships - NOAH 26.09.2010*
_***3/4+_

*Takashi Sugiura vs Go Shiozaki - GHC Heavyweight Championship - NOAH 26.09.2010*
_****_

*Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs El Generico & Colt Cabana - Double Chain Match - ROH Glory By Honor IX*
_****_

*Kings Of Wrestling vs Shelton Benjamin & Charlie Haas - ROH Glory By Honor IX*
_****_


----------



## seancarleton77

Seabs said:


> *Yoshihiro
> 
> Takashi Sugiura vs Go Shiozaki - GHC Heavyweight Championship - NOAH 26.09.2010
> ****
> 
> Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs El Generico & Colt Cabana - Double Chain Match - ROH Glory By Honor IX
> ****
> 
> Kings Of Wrestling vs Shelton Benjamin & Charlie Haas - ROH Glory By Honor IX
> *****


*

Sugiura vs. Shiozaki was better than the chain match and probably better than the ROH tag match as well.*


----------



## Bubz

*ROH Blue Grass Brawl - Briscoes vs American Wolves ****-****1/4*

Not quite as good as their match at the pheonix shows (I think thats when it was) but still really great tag action. Wolves are my favorite team right now, so i pretty much enjoy everything they do.


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

ROH 8th Anniversary Show:

Richards/Generico ***1/2
Not quite sure what people saw in this match. I saw some poor selling, non-sensical offense and Davey acting quite bizarre (asking for a time-out like a chickenshit heel and then spitting in Generico's face a few minutes later). Mildly disappointing.


----------



## Speedy McGee

Ric Flair vs. Mick Foley LAST MAN STANDING MATCH ****
Awesome fucking TV match. About as great as their I Quit Match from Summerslam a couple of years ago.


----------



## KingCrash

It wasn't even close to ****. They did some spots, people went through tables, old people bled, and really wasn't anything special. Maybe **.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

sXsCanadianFansXs said:


> ROH 8th Anniversary Show:
> 
> Richards/Generico ***1/2
> Not quite sure what people saw in this match. I saw some poor selling, non-sensical offense and Davey acting quite bizarre (asking for a time-out like a chickenshit heel and then spitting in Generico's face a few minutes later). Mildly disappointing.


I'm getting sick of the kimura being used as a midmatch false finish. At least have the commentators say that it's not locked in all the way, otherwise it just buries Davey.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW

Speedy McGee said:


> Ric Flair vs. Mick Foley LAST MAN STANDING MATCH ****
> Awesome fucking TV match. About as great as their I Quit Match from Summerslam a couple of years ago.


Really? I thought it was worse actually. ** at best for me also. They could of did a lot less hardcore stuff and had a better match.


----------



## B-Boy21

Speedy McGee said:


> Ric Flair vs. Mick Foley LAST MAN STANDING MATCH ****
> Awesome fucking TV match. About as great as their I Quit Match from Summerslam a couple of years ago.



I would maybe give it ****1/4 just a great match. Did not know they still had it.


----------



## Speedy McGee

KingCrash said:


> It wasn't even close to ****. They did some spots, people went through tables, old people bled, and really wasn't anything special. Maybe **.


Different people different tastes . I was marking out like a mother fucker for the first time in a long time, and was enjoying myself. So on a scale of 1-5 of enjoyment i gave it a 4.


----------



## seancarleton77

Flair vs. Foley is what spotfests looked like before electricity... I'm traumatized after that garbage show. TNA Impact for worst TV show of the year, mark my words. Not just worst wrestling show.


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

ROH Pick Your Poison:

El Generico vs. Roderick Strong ***1/2
Very similar to the Davey/Generico match in that the first half of the match had no impact on the second. Great action but I can't go higher.

Watched their HDNet match that happened a few days ago (Davey, that is).. ***1/2 at most again.

ROH Bitter Friends Stiffer Enemies II:

Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards ***3/4
This was a good match. After watching back-to-back matches of combinations of Davey/Roderick/Generico, I'm starting to see the sporadic selling and "loose" psychology. 

Tyler Black vs. Chris Hero ****1/4 - ****1/2
Simply awesome. This match had inventive spots, great counters and a good story. Probably my #3 MotY for Ring of Honor. Seek it out if you haven't seen it.



So.. all I have left is DCFC/American Wolves and Black/King from Pick Your Poison and I am all caught up with Ring of Honor. Woot..


----------



## erikstans07

You didn't think the Street Fight from BFSE 2 deserved a mention in here? Just curious as to why.


----------



## antoniomare007

*Takashi Sugiura vs Go Shiozaki - 9/26/10* 

Another classic between this two. Not as good as their 09' match imo but still an awesome perfomance from both. It really sucks that NOAH is in the shitter right now, when you have Go and Sugi having a great year. 

****1/2


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

erikstans07 said:


> You didn't think the Street Fight from BFSE 2 deserved a mention in here? Just curious as to why.


Oh. I've already rated those matches. I was just filling in some gaps.

Going to my word file....
-Come-As-You-Are Street Fight: Steve Corino & Kevin Steen vs. El Generico & Colt Cabana (Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies II, ****1/5)


So... **** - ****1/4. But kind of in between.

The only matches that I have higher (from the DVD's are):

-Davey Richards vs. Kenny Omega (Epic Encounter III, ****1/2) 
-Ring of Honor Tag Team Championships: Briscoes © vs. American Wolves (From the Ashes, ****1/4)
-Ring of Honor Championship: Tyler Black © vs. Chris Hero (Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies II, ****2/5) So ****1/4 - ****1/2, just haven't really decided yet.
-Ring of Honor Tag Team Championships: Kings of Wrestling © vs. Motor City Machine Guns (Supercard of Honor V, ****1/4)
-Ring of Honor Championship: Tyler Black © vs. Kevin Steen (Salvation, ****1/4)


And then the iPPV matches. DBDVIII's Tyler/Richards is ***** in my book and right with Michaels/Taker.

No. 3 MotY is Hero/Davey from PWG Seven. ****3/4.

Sorry for the long explanation, lol. I guess I just want to express my opinion after all of this time spent watching wrestling.


----------



## smitlick

*NOAH - 10th Anniversary - Summer Navigation 2010 Part 1 - 10/7/2010*

*6. GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title Match*
Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs Naomichi Marufuji
****1/4

*7. Special Singles Match*
Go Shiozaki vs Hiroshi Tanahashi
****-****1/4

*8. GHC Heavyweight Title Match* 
Takashi Sugiura vs Yoshihiro Takayama
****


*NJPW "Circuit 2010 New Japan Soul", 11.07.2010*

*8. IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Title *
Prince Devitt vs Atsushi Aoki
***3/4-****


----------



## kwjr86

Flair vs. Foley was terrible. Not to mention the finish where flair stood up and Hebner still counted. I really dont care two see two men 10 years past their prime and out of shape bleeding and doing pointless garbage spots that helps no one at all. *1/2 maybe from me. Just awful, and the show was awful as well. I decided to give it a chance being live and all and before their biggest PPV of the year and it was just terrible. Hardly anything made sense and it felt so unorganized. TNA actually makes me somewhat appreciate WWE. TNA definitly makes me appreciate ROH and PWG a lot more and thankful that they actually providing great wrestling and booking that makes sense.


----------



## Platt

** for Flair/Foley they get an extra 1/2 because Flair didn't die in the ring.


----------



## seancarleton77

TNA is like a playground for the old guys, and a concentration camp for the true TNA talent. Did you see how much fun Flair was having, getting drunk and not respecting his boss, and really who could respect Dixie, she's like the chick the entire team banged. Sure she's popular, but it's only because she'll let the boys do anything they want.


----------



## Burkarl

I love Flair. I love Foley, but this is a MOTYC thread. Their match has no business beeing in this thread *½


----------



## wildpegasus

Suguira vs Shiozaki is a match everyone should be watching. Even if you don't think it's a MOTY, you should still enjoy it. Terrific stuff.


----------



## Sunglasses

wildpegasus said:


> Suguira vs Shiozaki is a match everyone should be watching. Even if you don't think it's a MOTY, you should still enjoy it. Terrific stuff.


I agree. I can't remember a better match in 2010 so far.


----------



## dk4life

Burkarl said:


> I love Flair. I love Foley, but this is a MOTYC thread. Their match has no business beeing in this thread *½


I 100% agree, I love Foley, he is amazing Outside of the ring and an amazing person and had amazing matches, but that match sucked, yeah people liked it that is awesome you liked it, but MY opinion is that match sucked


----------



## SuperDuperDragon

Flair vs. Foley was actually the most fun I've had watching a match in long time. Was it good, no, did it look like shit, yes, but I still got to say "Fuck you crazy old bastards!" out loud. Multiple times.


----------



## Devildude

*NOAH "Shiny Navigation" 2010 (26.09.2010):*

Go Shiozaki vs Takashi Sugiura - *****1/2*

Holy stiffness Batman! Easily one of the best matches of the year and if it wasn't for an absolutely abysmal Budokan crowd, this might well of been MOTY. Tehcnically, I gave this lower than Shiozaki/Sasaki because of the dead crowd but make no mistake, this match is better as a contest. Highly highly recommended.


----------



## TheAce

I just don't understand how anybody can be going crazy for Flair Vs Foley....I searched it out to see whhat was up and it was crap....

On that note, I watched a chunk of that "Show" that TNA put on...wow......there is some serious denial going on with TNA fans....wow


----------



## smitlick

*DGUSA - Open The Northern Gate*
YAMATO & Shingo vs PAC & BxB Hulk
***3/4-****

*Dragon Gate - 11.7.2010 - KOBE Puroresu Festival PPV*

*6. Hair vs Hair Match*
BxB Hulk vs Shingo Takagi
****1/2

*7. Open the Dream Gate*
YAMATO vs. Masato Yoshino
****-****1/4


----------



## dj161

Mysterio vs Del Rio - Smackdown Oct 8th - ***1/2

Really really good tv match, cool to see a more aggresive side come out of Mysterio at last


----------



## Chismo

dj161 said:


> Mysterio vs Del Rio - Smackdown Oct 8th - ***1/2
> 
> Really really good tv match, cool to see a more aggresive side come out of Mysterio at last


Very good match, but not a motherfucking MOTYC.


----------



## dj161

maybe so but if some people seem to think that the flair/foley brawl was ****+ then I can't see why not


----------



## Sunglasses

Devildude said:


> Tehcnically, I gave this lower than Shiozaki/Sasaki because of the dead crowd but make no mistake, this match is better as a contest. Highly highly recommended.


The fight with Sasaki was pretty good and long as well but they botched the only big spots (ddt from the turnbuckle) Shiozaki had. that was a big point against this match because it killed the momentum and the crowd. So i say, it wasn't as good as the 26/09 fight.


----------



## rafz

NOAH New Navigation 2010 in Osaka 24/07
_Go Shiozaki vs. Kensuke Sasaki - _*****1/4*

the crowd and the major botch made me lowing a little bit this one, but was great anyway.

NOAH 05/08
_Takeshi Sugiura vs. KENTA - _******

not sure why nobody mentions that, very good match IMO.

NJPW G1 CLIMAX 15/08
_Go Shiozaki vs. Shinsuke Nakamura - _******

very good but not that high as I saw others ratings here.

NOAH Shiny Navigation 26/09
_Takashi Sugiura vs. Go Shiozaki - _*****1/2*

now that was a brutal match, I agree with has been said about most of the guys here about this one.

such a fuckin great year for Shiozaki, he has done such great matches so far, one of the best wrestlers in 2010 for sure.


----------



## Alan4L

ya'll should check out Hidaka vs. Tanaka from the Fire Festival

Lenny has it up: http://lenny.theditch.biz/


----------



## erikstans07

I finally watched Evolve 2. Loved Hero/Hidaka. They mixed mat wrestling, submissions, flying and striking so well. All styles of wrestling were showcased in the one match.

Claudio/Fish was also very good. Every match was at least decent. One thing I really like about Evolve is that they never give a match too much time. Most matches don't even go past 10 minutes, so they can eccentuate the positives and hide the negatives of each worker.


----------



## Bubz

*ROH Salvation - KOW vs Young Bucks *****

Really great action and some great exchanges between the teams, but was i the only one who thought it was very sloppy in the early stages? everyone seemed a bit off but then the second half of the match was very fast paced and the flow was great. Crowd was pretty dead as well which was weird.


----------



## lewieG

ROH Salvation - KOW vs Gen. Buck: ****1/4

Loved this, great stuff. Jaw dropping, eye popping action, especially in the second half. Marked out really hard for some of the sequences, unlike the crowd, which was annoyingly quiet for most of the time. Awesome match.


----------



## Bubz

*ROH Salvation - Tyler Black vs Kenin Steen *****

This was really good and i liked the story, but had the crowd not been completely DEAD it would have made it higher IMO. Some nice spots and the blood really added a lot to the match for me, got it over as a big main event. Definitely a great match but not as good as some where saying when it happened.


----------



## EffectRaven

*Ring of Honor: Death Before Dishonor VIII*

Christopher Daniels vs. Kenny Omega *****-****1/4*

Kings of Wrestling vs. The Briscoes ******

Davey Richards vs. Tyler Black *****3/4-******​


----------



## Thisskateboarding

Fairly safe to say no Bound for Glory matches will be in here after that PPV


----------



## ddog121

You'd be wrong:

MCMG v. GenMe ****1/2
Hardy v. Anderson v. Angle **** (Everything before all the bullshit was ****+)


----------



## smitlick

ddog121 said:


> You'd be wrong:
> 
> MCMG v. GenMe ****1/2
> Hardy v. Anderson v. Angle **** (Everything before all the bullshit was ****+)


Hardy vs Anderson vs Angle would be *** at best from me. Fucking awful shit. None of there finishing moves mean anything at all. That was just awful and the shit after it was garbage. It felt like i was watching WCW.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

Angle/Hardy/Anderson was absolutely awful! 

Hardy selling where he was thrown from the top rope by Angle, then pretty much sprang to his feet and hit a mule kick on Anderson to take control of the match was was typical hardy selling, which is none to be seen.

Or how about how they kick out of every finisher each man has, even ones from the top rope but then at the end Andersons Mic Check keeps both men down for about 5 mins when nothing else could even get close to a 3 count. AWFUL!


----------



## ddog121

we can all agree to disagree on the main event but how about some love for MCMG v. GenMe?


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

Gen Me/MCMG ***3/4 (have to watch it again though.. feed was sketchy at the start of the PPV)

Main-event *** (innovative spots but horrible selling)


----------



## Rickey

MCMG/GenMe-3.75/5

Every match they've had this year is worth seeing.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

I didn't mind MCMG/Gen Me but wasn't totally blown away by it. Was touch to MOVES for my liking none of them really had much of impact because it was just move after move. Was still good though


----------



## lewieG

I enjoyed the main event overall, it was never boring, that's for one, their execution of spots was pretty good and considering it had a broken down Kurt Angle, a fat Jeff Hardy, and Mr Anderson in it, it was pretty good. Selling wasn't great though, and the ending, while I didn't hate it as much as others, was dissapointing. I'd give it probably ***1/2. Need to see the rest of the show now.


----------



## erikstans07

Thisskateboarding said:


> I didn't mind MCMG/Gen Me but wasn't totally blown away by it. Was touch to MOVES for my liking none of them really had much of impact because it was just move after move. Was still good though


There were a lot of big spots in that match, but that goes with the styles of the two teams. There was also storytelling though. The part where GenMe DDT'd Shelley the same way they did when they took him out after their match at No Surrender. Also, the Bucks play great heels and it showed, cuz they got a louder heel reaction than Hogan, Hardy and co got at the close of the PPV. I really hope they get to continue this feud with the Guns. A great way to continue the feud is to crash 3D's match with the Guns.

Anyway, GenMe/Guns was a great match. It always is when they're in the ring together.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

^^^^ I get what your saying and I enjoyed the fact they used the hangman's ddt that put Shelley on the shelf I just think there could have been a better extended heat sequence where they really went after Shelleys neck more than what they did.

I thought it was a good match no doubt just not a great match and now with this stupid challenge from Team 3D for one last match (which they have no right to be challenging for by the way I dont care its there retirement party) we might not get an extended feud/more matches between the two. Which is a shame because I think they could easily top that match with a stronger story focus in there matches.


----------



## Sunglasses

I watched the PWG Title Match (PWG Seven) between London/Genrico, The Young Bucks and Cutler Brothers. It's one hell of a match. Awesome 20-minute spotfest in addition pretty nice moves with chairs, tables and garbage cans. (****1/2)


----------



## erikstans07

Thisskateboarding said:


> ^^^^ I get what your saying and I enjoyed the fact they used the hangman's ddt that put Shelley on the shelf I just think there could have been a better extended heat sequence where they really went after Shelleys neck more than what they did.
> 
> I thought it was a good match no doubt just not a great match and now with this stupid challenge from Team 3D for one last match (which they have no right to be challenging for by the way I dont care its there retirement party) we might not get an extended feud/more matches between the two. Which is a shame because I think they could easily top that match with a stronger story focus in there matches.


Well, at least you liked the match. I'll agree that it wasn't the best they could do, of course. Actually, to be honest, it was the worst match ever between those two teams (not including matches on Impact). Still great, but their match at No Surrender, the Ultimate X earlier this year and their match in PWG last year were all MUCH better.


----------



## Speedy McGee

Thisskateboarding said:


> ^^^^ I get what your saying and I enjoyed the fact they used the hangman's ddt that put Shelley on the shelf I just think there could have been a better extended heat sequence where they really went after Shelleys neck more than what they did.
> 
> I thought it was a good match no doubt just not a great match and now with this stupid challenge from Team 3D for one last match (which they have no right to be challenging for by the way I dont care its there retirement party) we might not get an extended feud/more matches between the two. Which is a shame because I think they could easily top that match with a stronger story focus in there matches.


I think Team 3D have the right to have one last title match. I'm pretty sure they're about to retire so let them face The Machine Guns one time for the belts, and hopefully they will put MCMG over. I remember The Machine Guns and Team 3D facing off a couple of years ago and it was a pretty great match. But, yeah I agree with you that I want to see more MCMG vs. Generation Me. Hopefully they interfere into the Team 3D and MCMG match, and the MCMG continue their feud with them. Don't forget about London Brawling either. Wolfee is hurt right now, but once he heals up him hopefully he'll feud with the MCMG


----------



## erikstans07

^^ Yeah, London Brawling could actually be a great addition to the tag division. I'd love for Wolfe to be working in singles, but as long as he's working a good program with good matches, I'm fine with that. Him & Magnus could make a good team. Wolfe's one of the best out there and Magnus is actually a pretty good talent. LB/MCMG/GenMe would be a nice three team feud.


----------



## dk4life

Machine Guns Vs Gen Me - I really liked the match, Sabin stepped it up, that jump off shelly onto the top ropes and Belly to back suplex from the top, so smooth, they really preformed, I think Match of the Night, and gave it ****1/4, its into my top 5 of the year, I am also a total Guns mark, so yeah there is alittle bit of bias in there, I loved how Gen me worked the heels to perfection, I'm going to rewatch it soon, but the tag team division is starting to look up more in TNA, this could turn out well


----------



## B-Boy21

BFG 2010

Main Event- ****3/4
LL match- ****1/2
Hardcore match- ****1/4
MCMG vs Gen Me- ****1/4
Letal vs Williams- ***3/4


----------



## Sunglasses

I really liked that match as well. But it was too short, for a match that i'd remember in a few month. it had its action but the outgoing was very clear before. however the best BFG had to show. (***3/4 / ****)


----------



## kwjr86

B-Boy21 said:


> BFG 2010
> 
> Main Event- ****3/4
> LL match- ****1/2
> Hardcore match- ****1/4
> MCMG vs Gen Me- ****1/4
> Letal vs Williams- ***3/4


lol. nice joke


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

You know you're overrating when kwjr calls you out on it.


----------



## kwjr86

superdupersonic said:


> You know you're overrating when kwjr calls you out on it.


haha very true very true indeed.


----------



## TheAce

LOLOLOL at those BFG ratings...


----------



## Sunglasses

Toyota/Quackenbush vs. del Rey/Castagnoli: Very impressive match. Toyota is able to work one of her best matches of 2010. the last 10 minutes made the crowd chant "THIS IS AWESOME" which i don't hear very often in CHIKARA. should definetly be in the MOTYC-list (****1/4)


----------



## seancarleton77

Toyota & Quackenbush vs. Del Rey & Castagnoli please!


----------



## KingCrash

*Chikara - Through Savage Progression Cuts The Jungle Line*

Manami Toyota & Mike Quackenbush vs. Sara Del Ray & Claudio Castagnoli - **** - ****1/4

*
Chikara - Eye To Eye
*
Manami Toyota vs. Daizee Haze - ***3/4
If it wasn't for Hamada vs. Del Ray this would be the best women's match in the states this year.


----------



## lewieG

erikstans07 said:


> There were a lot of big spots in that match, but that goes with the styles of the two teams. There was also storytelling though. The part where GenMe DDT'd Shelley the same way they did when they took him out after their match at No Surrender. Also, the Bucks play great heels and it showed, cuz they got a louder heel reaction than Hogan, Hardy and co got at the close of the PPV. I really hope they get to continue this feud with the Guns. A great way to continue the feud is to crash 3D's match with the Guns.
> 
> Anyway, GenMe/Guns was a great match. It always is when they're in the ring together.


Agreed, a lot of the storytelling hasn't been acknowledged by people. Only gripe was that the DDT wasn't done near the end as a big nearfall. Still, awesome match, going to give it ****, but only just. Probably MOTN too.


----------



## seabs

*Kings of Wrestling vs. Young Bucks - ROH Salvation*
_****1/4_

*Tyler Black vs. Kevin Steen - ROH World Championship - ROH Salvation*
_****_


----------



## smitlick

*NJPW 19.7.2010*

*IWGP Heavyweight Title*
Togi Makabe vs Shinsuke Nakamura
****

*Evolve 4 - Danielson vs Fish*

Bryan Danielson vs Bobby Fish
****1/4


----------



## Bubz

*MCMG vs GenMe BFG *****

I thought this was awesome, a bit of a spot fest yes but still awesome. Just as good as the Guns/Beer Money matches.


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

Toyota/Quackenbush vs. Del Rey/Castagnoli ****

I was really impressed with everyone here. There were a few botches but none that really took away from the match. Toyota hit most of her trademark stuff and it was just a fun 23 mins.

Is this the Chikara MotY?
What else compares this year?


----------



## Sunglasses

sXsCanadianFansXs said:


> Is this the Chikara MotY?
> What else compares this year?


The King of Trios final between BDK and The Colony was (nearly) as good as this.


----------



## seancarleton77

Toyota/Quackenbush vs. Del Rey/Castagnoli ****1/4

Great work from the 4 involved. Del Rey looked a little fatigued or something but other than that everything just clicked. Really great crowd, it's about time fans actually booed people for being total douche bags instead of cheering them to appear smart, despite being retarded.

Castagnoli = Great Heel and King of the Indys.


----------



## TheAce

> Originally Posted by sXsCanadianFansXs
> Is this the Chikara MotY?
> What else compares this year?
> The King of Trios final between BDK and The Colony was (nearly) as good as this.[./QUOTE]
> 
> These ones!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Match #6: Tommy Dreamer and Eddie Kingston vs. Claudio Castagnoli and Ares
> 
> Tommy looks better than expected in the ring, match is just overall better than expected. Claudio is the man at all times.
> 
> **** - **** 1/4
> 
> 
> Match #7: Mike Quackenbush, Hallowicked and Jigsaw vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino and BxB Hulk
> 
> Just fantastic Trios action. Everyone looked like a million bucks.
> 
> **** 1/2
Click to expand...


----------



## jawbreaker

I have Danielson vs. Kingston from We Must Eat Michigan's Brain at ****, a fact that some people seemed to take issue with. I've watched it three times though and I'm not budging from that rating.


----------



## smitlick

I had the Jackson 3 match from KOT Night 1 at ***3/4-****. Nothing else that I've seen from Chikara has made **** though im only up to Chikarasauras Rex.


----------



## Bubz

*ROH Champions Challenge - Davey Richards vs Kevin Steen ****-****1/4*

Really awesome match with Steen being the great heel that he is. Just a very entertaining match and a lot of fun.


----------



## TheAce

> though im only up to Chikarasauras Rex.


Have you watched it? or are you just about to watch it? I'm interested to hear others take on this show. I thought it was great personally, in fact after being underwhelmed by DGUSA all year I felt like the DGUSA PPV then this show the next night in Phily, is the doubleshot of the year so far, if you can call it a doubleshot since it was 2 different promotions...


----------



## smitlick

TheAce said:


> Have you watched it? or are you just about to watch it? I'm interested to hear others take on this show. I thought it was great personally, in fact after being underwhelmed by DGUSA all year I felt like the DGUSA PPV then this show the next night in Phily, is the doubleshot of the year so far, if you can call it a doubleshot since it was 2 different promotions...


Getting towards it. Have 2 or 3 shows i wanna get through before it.


----------



## jawbreaker

TheAce said:


> Have you watched it? or are you just about to watch it? I'm interested to hear others take on this show. I thought it was great personally, in fact after being underwhelmed by DGUSA all year I felt like the DGUSA PPV then this show the next night in Phily, is the doubleshot of the year so far, if you can call it a doubleshot since it was 2 different promotions...


The Evolve show that Friday night was also pretty good. Haven't seen the DGUSA show, but I'll be watching Shingo vs. Danielson when I can.


----------



## erikstans07

I can't remember anyone mentioning this match in this thread, but I just watched it.

Kings of Wrestling vs. Takeshi Morishima & Kensuke Sasaki from Global Tag League in NOAH on 1.17

Great match, I highly recommend it. Claudio really shows his strength in this match.


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

Some assorted star ratings:

RoH Champions' Challenge:
Davey Richards vs. Kevin Steen ****
Just great all around. There is certainly a case to be made for Steen being World Champ. Loved the finish as well.

Tag Wars 2010:
Ultimate Endurance ***3/4
I can't help but be a bit disappointed with the months of build-up. There were a few neat moments like when the teams were forced to wrestle each other (kind of goofy) but there were also some puzzling ones like the very sudden finish. I thought this could work as some kind of epic conclusion or war between The Briscoes/KoW but it was used to build to yet (another) match down the line. 

Davey Richards vs. Tyler Black ****1/4
I gave the original the full five so this was a few notches below their match in Toronto for a few reasons. First, the crowd. They seemed to be deflated and/or exhausted from the previous match and it took them awhile to get into the bout. Secondly, although in theory, matches should work better with clearly defined heel/face roles, this one suffered because of it. Tyler spent a lot of time getting heat with the "you can't see me" gestures and the athleticism never got to the level of the TO match. With that said, I loved their nod back to their previous encounter with Black asking for more when Davey was trying to end the match. I will have to watch it again, but I believe that the build to the big moves wasn't executed as well (for ex. Davey hitting God's Last Gift after Tyler superplexed and rolled through) then continuing the match with little effect. Still fantastic, though.

DGUSA Enter the Dragon 2010
Arik Cannon vs. Chuck Taylor vs. Ricochet vs. Adam Cole ****
The best sub-10 minute match you will see this year. I've seen some go as high as ****3/4 and others as low as ***1/2 and I find myself right in the middle. It's one of the best spotfests I've ever seen and every guy came out of the match looking better than when they came in.. BUT some of the selling was just bizarre. I recall at one point Cole getting killed with a suplex into the turnbuckle, but then immediately afterwards, he somehow has the strength to reverse a suplex from Cannon into a northern lights of his own with no problem. The match as a whole is heavily choreographed but damn if it wasn't exciting. I do feel dirty about going as high as 4 stars, though.


About to conclude RoH's most recent releases:
Black/Edwards (Champions' Challenge)
Steen/Strong (TW2010)

and I'll probably have Enter the Dragon 2010 ratings up soon after.


----------



## StylinProfilin

Wow, I watched KoW vs WGTT the other night. It is the definition of what 2010 wrestling should be, right from the moment the KoW enter the arena.


----------



## EffectRaven

Davey Richards vs. Christopher Daniels from Chicago 10/16/10 *****1/2*

I was there live


----------



## seancarleton77

*ROH Tag Wars 2010*

Ultimate Endurance ****


Davey Richards vs. Tyler Black ****1/2


----------



## Merc_With_A_Mouth

From HDNet last night
Davey Richards vs. Tyler Black ****1/4 - ****1/2

I'd say this was almost as good as the DBD8 match. At points I liked it more action wise, but the Philly crowd held this from being super elite. From an in ring standpoint, I would still call it the best match in the history of ROH on HDNet


----------



## TheAce

So how awesome was Toyota/Quack Vs Claudio/Del Rey??? 

Damn, that was a fun match, Quack looked really good. Claudio and Del Rey are both great at what they do and when Toyota slapped on the Chikara special I almost came out of my chair. Tiny little glitches here and there but overall a shinning example of balance in wrestling.

**** 1/4 - **** 1/2


----------



## Bubz

*ROH Tag Wars 2010 - Davey Richards vs Tyler Black II ****1/4*

While definately not on the same level as their DBD match, this was still pretty awesome. I liked Tyler playing heel, and some of the sequences were awesome like the one that led into the first cloverleaf attempt. For some reason after Davey gave Tyler Gods Last Gift, they both went down and then Tyler got up first like nothing had happened, this annoyed me, but other than that it was great.


----------



## smitlick

*NOAH - 24/7 - New Navigation 2010 in Osaka*

*Special Singles Match* 
Kensuke Sasaki vs Go Shiozaki - ****1/2

*Special Tag Match*
Jun Akiyama & KENTA vs Yuji Nagata & Ryusuke Taguchi - ****1/4


----------



## antoniomare007

*Claudio Castagnoli vs Ricochet - PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2010*

Soo much fun, great matchup between a flippy guy and a powerful monster who doesn't give a fuck. I'm glad we are gonna be seeing a lot of Claudio in PWG, and probably Ricochet too.


----------



## peep4life

I just watched the Claudio Ricochet match. Fun stuff. Claudio versus a flippy guy is always a win.


----------



## seancarleton77

Davey Richards vs. Tyler Black (10/18/2010) ****3/4 I preferred it to the Tag Wars show match, and it was almost as good as their Death Before Dishonor VIII clash.


----------



## wildpegasus

I agree with you about Richards vs Black on HDNET. It was definitely better than Tag Wars and in some ways even better than Death Before Dishonour VIII. So pumped now after watching this


----------



## Caponex75

*ROH - Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards V at Tag Wars 2010*
Sometimes, rarely, rematches are able to follow their Epic encounters.....this isn't one of them but I will be a liar to say they didn't try. Davey pretty much avoiding all of Tyler's finishers and there was some nice counters to their previous encounters. There was also some great moments in the match where Richards trying to relive Jacobs/Whitmer with Tyler, their boo/yay back & forth turning INCREDIBLY heated, and some other really great stuff. I like that they at least try to make the finish at least a little bit different with Tyler realizing this is the end and spitting in Richards' face then getting kicked to death. What hurts this match for me is that the selling is way off at points and that kinda hurts. Plus there was somethings I really just didn't get. Still Match of the show but not a contender against their DBD match.
****-****1/4

*ROH - Davey Richards vs. Tyler Black IV on HDNET*
The opening segment between these two was really good and I liked it allot. It also set the tone for the match because these two just start brawling at the beginning. What I like in this is that they go a little with the beginning story that they had in their last match in Toronto with Tyler overwhelming Richards. It all changes when Richards PUNTS Black and that makes it logical for Richards to start kicking Tyler to get into this match. Unlike their Tag Wars match, this one was heavily more on emotion and was actually a close contender against their DBD match. I also loved Tyler thinking about taking the count out loss in the match but his pride gets him back into it. I would of liked to see Tyler try to go for the wrist clutch God's Last Gift and for Richards to counter it but honestly, just a minor gripe. Match basically comes down to the story of Richards finally beating Black in a dramatical(I madez a wurd) comeback where he actually had to use Tyler's own moves to beat him. I'd say see this match and screw their Tag Wars encounter. Logical storytelling and a great match.

****1/2


----------



## erikstans07

Sorry, I understand one match is better than the other, but "screw" the Tag Wars one? Why not just say you recommend both?


----------



## Caponex75

Well if you are looking for a great follow up to the DBD match, I think the HDNET match is a much better follower and a better one to watch. It's just a suggest if you don't want to be a little saddened that Tag Wars didn't come as close.


----------



## smitlick

*Chikara - Chikarasaurus Rex: King of Show*

Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino & BxB Hulk vs Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw & Hallowicked
****


----------



## KingCrash

*PWG - Battle Of Los Angeles 2010*

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Ricochet - ****
Chris Hero vs. Akira Tozawa - ****1/4 - ****1/2


----------



## 2010fighting

*ROH Champions Challenge*

Davey Richards vs. Kevin Steen ****1/4
Tyler Black vs. Eddie Edwards ***3/4

*ROH Tag Wars 2010*

Ultimate Endurance ****
Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards ****1/2


*ROH On HDNET 18/10/10*

Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards ****3/4


----------



## Caligula

Flair vs. Foley is the best TNA match in at least 5 years


----------



## B-Boy21

CaliGula45 said:


> Flair vs. Foley is the best TNA match in at least 5 years


Only if your high your right.


----------



## Speedy McGee

CaliGula45 said:


> Flair vs. Foley is the best TNA match in at least 5 years


I'm not going to go that far, but I will say it was one of the best Impact matches this year.


----------



## seabs

*YAMATO & SHINGO vs BxB Hulk & PAC - DGUSA Open The Northern Gate*
_****_


----------



## Groovemachine

Claudio Castagnoli vs Ricochet - PWG BOLA 2010 Night 1 - ****

I just massively enjoyed this one. Ricochet is rapidly making me a huge mark for him, and his offense seems very fresh and unique which can be pretty hard to come by in the indies. I'd also forgotten just how good Claudio is when working with high-flyers. It made me think back to the 06-07 era when he frequently had awesome matches with the likes of Sydal and Generico. Basically, Castagnoli + small guy = win.


----------



## seabs

*Davey Richards vs Kevin Steen - ROH Champions Challenge*
_****_


----------



## rafz

ROH Salvation
Kings of Wrestling vs. Generation Me - *****1/4*

ROH on HDNet 18/10
Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards - *****1/4*

anyone have a link for Hero/Tozawa match?


----------



## peep4life

PWG - Battle Of Los Angeles 2010

Chris Hero vs. Akira Tozawa - ****1/2


----------



## S-Mac

rafz said:


> ROH Salvation
> Kings of Wrestling vs. Generation Me - *****1/4*
> 
> ROH on HDNet 18/10
> Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards - *****1/4*
> 
> anyone have a link for Hero/Tozawa match?


The Hero./Tozawa match is in the indy section.


----------



## lewieG

I hope all the people raving over Flair/Foley are trolling. I fast forwarded it, barely stopping for the big spots at the end, and then wishing I hadn't. It was awful, but I guess some people must like it.


----------



## smitlick

lewieG said:


> I hope all the people raving over Flair/Foley are trolling. I fast forwarded it, barely stopping for the big spots at the end, and then wishing I hadn't. It was awful, but I guess some people must like it.


Probably just crazed TNA fans..


----------



## TheAce

> PWG - Battle Of Los Angeles 2010
> 
> Chris Hero vs. Akira Tozawa - ****1/2


I gotta watch this today, I'm a big fan of both Tozawa and Hero. Plus Hero's on such a role lately, excited to see this!!


----------



## Speedy McGee

Flair vs. Foley wasn't a wrestling masterpiece, it was just a beat em up bloody kind of match with huge spots. That's all it is. I was marking out of my seat the whole time as these two elderly men were just killing each other. I think why the match got a bad reputation was because both men were old. If two younger people would of had the same exact match a lot of people would have been rating the match much higher. I think a lot of people thought the match replicated the scene from "The Wrestler" when Randy the Ram was bleeding buckets fighting the Necro Butcher, and they didn't like that these two were still killing their bodies. I really do think both men should retire, but hell if they are going to still wrestle they might as well have some great matches. The crowd made the match also. I probably wouldn't haven enjoyed the match as much if the Impact Zone wasn't marking out of their seats.


----------



## Bubz

The Impact Zone mark out for literaly anything though.


----------



## Devildude

*NOAH 8/4/10:*

Takashi Sugiura & KENTA vs. Go Shiozaki & Takeshi Morishima _(2/3 Falls)_ - ******

*NOAH 8/22/10:*

Koji Kanemoto & Tiger Mask IV vs Ricky Marvin & Tajii Ishimori - ****3/4 - *****

*Consolation prizes go to...*

Atsushi Aoki vs KENTA - ****3/4*
Go Shiozaki vs Shinsuke Nakamura - ****3/4*

Just out of interest, who else has the 9/26 NJPW show stuck on 70.9% in <insert favorite Torrent client here> ?


----------



## seabs

*It's probably because ThinkingReed hasn't finished uploading the whole file yet. Either that or he deleted it because everyone on the internet are ungrateful bastards.*


----------



## peep4life

Finally catching up on indy stuff i've missed this year.
Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards - ROH DBD VIII - ****3/4


----------



## Caligula

lewieG said:


> I hope all the people raving over Flair/Foley are trolling. I fast forwarded it, barely stopping for the big spots at the end, and then wishing I hadn't. It was awful, but I guess some people must like it.


needed monkey bars hanging 15 feet above the ring or whatever that TNA match is


----------



## erikstans07

WWE Bragging Rights
Daniel Bryan vs. Dolph Ziggler

Very good match. It was better than Dragon/Miz, IMO. If it wasn't better, it was damn close. I definitely recommend this. Dragon keeps bringing the best out of everyone he works with.


----------



## EffectRaven

Kings of Wrestling vs. Generation Me - ROH Salvation ******

Tyler Black vs. Kevin Steen - ROH Salvation *****1/2*


----------



## Caponex75

*WWE - The Intercontinetal Champion Dolph Ziggler vs. The United States Champion Daniel Bryan*

Really great match. This is now 4 ppv streak of a good set of matches he has got going on and this is probably my favorite. It has great storytelling and makes guys look good showing their own ability. I like earlier on with Bryan just out wrestling Ziggler and when Ziggler hangs him on the ropes, he jumps on him like a shark as well as gets a long work on period. People may say the work period was to long and could of been cut a couple minutes but this is a essential part in the match. It makes Dolph look great and look like a champ with strength while constantly avoiding Bryan's comebacks. Add in that and the fact he was having offense that was prime on cutting off the oxygen out(Maybe for the Sleeper) is a great bonus.

The match is basically making out the guys with their own strengths but being nearly equal. I'm not a fan of "LET'Z DOUGH SUM ROLLUPZ" but it makes sense here as does the pin exchange off of the Super Back body Drop. The finish was extremely well executed with Dolph nearly defeating him with the Fame Asser but the false finish because of the ref not seeing Bryan's foot and Bryan stopping Zig from getting the Sleeper in. It only makes sense for Dolph to become a hot head and stop losing focus. It makes him look good because if it wasn't for his temper getting the better of him, he might of just pulled it out and not fell victim to the Lebell Lock. Great match and really great storytelling.
*
**** *stars but maybe Higher


----------



## Horselover Fat

Caponex75 said:


> *WWE - The Intercontinetal Champion Dolph Ziggler vs. The United States Champion Daniel Bryan*
> 
> Really great match. This is now 4 ppv streak of a good set of matches he has got going on and this is probably my favorite. It has great storytelling and makes guys look good showing their own ability. I like earlier on with Bryan just out wrestling Ziggler and when Ziggler hangs him on the ropes, he jumps on him like a shark as well as gets a long work on period. People may say the work period was to long and could of been cut a couple minutes but this is a essential part in the match. It makes Dolph look great and look like a champ with strength while constantly avoiding Bryan's comebacks. Add in that and the fact he was having offense that was prime on cutting off the oxygen out(Maybe for the Sleeper) is a great bonus.
> 
> The match is basically making out the guys with their own strengths but being nearly equal. I'm not a fan of "LET'Z DOUGH SUM ROLLUPZ" but it makes sense here as does the pin exchange off of the Super Back body Drop. The finish was extremely well executed with Dolph nearly defeating him with the Fame Asser but the false finish because of the ref not seeing Bryan's foot and Bryan stopping Zig from getting the Sleeper in. It only makes sense for Dolph to become a hot head and stop losing focus. It makes him look good because if it wasn't for his temper getting the better of him, he might of just pulled it out and not fell victim to the Lebell Lock. Great match and really great storytelling.
> *
> **** *stars but maybe Higher


why'd you put your stars in a higher font and bold them


----------



## Caponex75

Because you touch yourself at night.


----------



## seabs

*Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler - Bragging Rights 2010*
_****_


----------



## Bubz

> Because you touch yourself at night.


Who Doesn't????


----------



## Rickey

DB/Ziggler, Braggin Rights-3.25-3.5/5

MOTN


----------



## Bubz

*WWE Bragging Rights - Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler *****

Great match, the best opener all year? maybe. I like Ziggler, works a slow methodical style but it works for him. Daniel Bryan is just on a roll, he has had the best match at every PPV he has been on and all of them averaging the **** range, which in the WWE thats hard to do. If he isnt the best wrestler in the world right now i dont know who is.
Oh yeah and to all those people who said he wouldnt get over just based on his wrestling skills, watch this match and then tell me that, he was over as hell and the crowd loved everything he did, our indy hero is now a huge star and its great.


----------



## seancarleton77

Davey Richards vs. Koji Kanemoto (NJPW 9/26)****1/2


----------



## Bubz

> Davey Richards vs. Koji Kanemoto (NJPW 9/26)****1/2


Holy Shit! didnt even know this happened! is it on youtube?


----------



## seabs

bubz123 said:


> Holy Shit! didnt even know this happened! is it on youtube?


*It's in puro media *

*Claudio Castagnoli vs Ricochet - PWG BOLA 2010 Night 1*
_****_


----------



## Sunglasses

Kanemoto vs. Richards: Good match, but not awesome, perfect or excellent and about 5 minutes too short. ***1/2


----------



## Emperor DC

Ziggler/Bryan - *** 1/2 - ****


----------



## Alan4L

Bad Intentions vs. Blue Justice 9/26

****3/4

Nothing like a match just coming out of nowhere and kicking you in the ass with ProWres awesomeness!!! Without doubt, one of my favourite tags in Japan since I started watching puro. It was great on so many levels. Maybe the best match of both Bernard and Anderson's careers, easily the best of Inoue's, and I can't say it's the best of Nagata's but it's among his best.

It was a mix of a great 1992 style NJPW heavyweight tag and the elite puro stuff you'd see from 2010. It worked on so many levels. If you enjoy a fighting spirit story it's got that, if you want big power moves it's got them, great strikes - got them, awesome selling - got plenty of it, killer nearfalls - yup and an absolutely AWESOME finish (one of the best of the year) - it most certainly has that too.

This is high end shit.


----------



## Bubz

*PWG BOLA 2010 - Chris hero vs Tozawa ****1/2*

Freakin Awesome! "My Name Is Chris Hero, And...I...Throw...Elbows!" Lol Epic!


----------



## seabs

*Koji Kanemoto vs Davey Richards - NJPW 26.09.2010*
_****+_

*Giant Bernard & Karl Anderson vs Yuji Nagata & Wataru Inoue - NJPW 26.09.2010*
_****1/2+

Holy fuck this was awesome btw. When I was looking at the card to decide which matches to watch this was like a "I'll watch it if I've got the time but I'm not gonna make time for it". Fuck all of that and make some fucking time to watch this. Alan touched on most of what made it so great. Bernard's been having really good matches all year (see G1) but he hasn't had THAT match to make him stand out above everyone else. Now he has. He's a motherfucking monster in this and Anderson aint too shabby either. The powerbomb spot on Nagata is an immense transition spot and sets up Inoue's amazing FIP segment. Nagata's selling is first class and the teased hot tag first time around is glorious. When he does make the tag the pace steps up to yet another gear and the finishing stretch is brilliant. No overkill and stupid kicking out of huge moves but still loads of awesome near falls. There's one particuarly awesome tease of a win for Nagata and Inoue. Awesome heel showing from Bad Intentions and just as good babyface performance from Blue Justice. Currently my #2 MOTY only behind HBK/Taker. _


----------



## Emperor DC

Bernard has been awesome for years now.

Going to Japan was the best thing he ever did.

One of, if not the best big man in professional wrestling imo.


----------



## ddog121

ALBERT in a MOTYC? I want to see this match now.


----------



## Bubz

Thats PRINCE ALBERT to you! The guys improved SO much its ridiculous.


----------



## seabs

*Chris Hero vs Akira Tozawa - PWG BOLA 2010 Night 2*
_****1/4+_


----------



## lewieG

PWG Seven

Chris Hero vs Davey Richards - ****1/2+
Such a good match, just like 25 minutes of awesome chain wrestling, back and forth stuff, submissions and strikes. And they tell a simple yet beautiful story. This is what to show people who think indy wrestling is all spots, flips and headrops and so forth. Yeah, theres some big highspots here (Davey's suicide tope con hilo comes to mind), but they make sense in the story, so you won't find many better matches around than this. PWG MOTY so far....until the next match.

The Danger Bees vs Gen. Me vs The Cutlers - ****3/4
People will disagree with rating this above the last match, but I don't care, I can't remember the last time I had this much fun watching a match. I watched Richards vs Black live on iPPV, couldn't stay in my seat, and marked out like a kid, and that match was ***** for me. This isn't as good a match as that, but I felt the same whilst watching. I knew who won, but I didn't know the spots, and this is 20+ minutes of the coolest, most innovative and most insane spots you will EVER see. And it's seventeen bags full of fun. Pure entertainment, in it's best form.


----------



## Caponex75

Ugh.......I guess I'm the only one that hates that Triple Threat Tag Team spotfest at Seven. It was mehful.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - The Bluegrass Brawl*
The Briscoe Brothers vs The American Wolves
****


----------



## CM Skittle

Caponex75 said:


> Ugh.......I guess I'm the only one that hates that Triple Threat Tag Team spotfest at Seven. It was mehful.


Nope I hated it too, I gave it a dud when I reviewed it for another board! It's literally everything that's wrong with indy wrestling, I can't believe some people actually like it


----------



## TheAce

> Nope I hated it too, I gave it a dud when I reviewed it for another board! It's literally everything that's wrong with indy wrestling, I can't believe some people actually like it


Actually, if a bunch of people have the opinion that it's a **** + type of match, there's probably something to the fact that maybe it was good, maybe even BETTER than good (Gasp). 

Sure, it may not what YOU look for in wretling but it certainly isn't EVERYTHING EVIL IN INDY WRESTLING (RUN FOR YOUR LIVVVVVVEEEEEESSSSSSSS)

Honestly, relax, take a deep breath and try to realize that the truth lies somewhere in the middle. Serious, good in-ring pysch, non spotty wrestling isn't the be all, end all of wrestling. In fact, sometimes, those types of matches are boring. Sometimes spotty matches have Jack Evans in them and they suck as well. Sometimes really silly wrestling, with good in-ring action and comic book like storylines is great, sometimes strong style sport type wrestling is great.

What I'm trying to say is, there are different styles and to each his own essentially. What I think you fail to see is, that as far as spotty wrestling, this is top tier, really fast paced, really fun. Everytime you see someone praise soemthing you dont like in wrestling, you [email protected]$t all over them.

You should really take the time to at least learn some respect for others opinions. Guess what??? I'm not even going to "redrep" you....cause "redrepping" someone for their opinion when it's not racist, intolerant or just plain mean, is for babies.


----------



## seancarleton77

I actually thought the Triple Tag Guerilla Warfare match was a throwback to the Attitude Era, it was like TLC II only instead of the Hardys and Dudleys we got good wrestlers.


----------



## seabs

*Togi Makabe vs Masato Tanaka - NJPW 26.09.2010*
_****_


----------



## Art Vandaley

Alan4L said:


> Bad Intentions vs. Blue Justice 9/26
> 
> ****3/4
> 
> Nothing like a match just coming out of nowhere and kicking you in the ass with ProWres awesomeness!!! Without doubt, one of my favourite tags in Japan since I started watching puro. It was great on so many levels. Maybe the best match of both Bernard and Anderson's careers, easily the best of Inoue's, and I can't say it's the best of Nagata's but it's among his best.
> 
> It was a mix of a great 1992 style NJPW heavyweight tag and the elite puro stuff you'd see from 2010. It worked on so many levels. If you enjoy a fighting spirit story it's got that, if you want big power moves it's got them, great strikes - got them, awesome selling - got plenty of it, killer nearfalls - yup and an absolutely AWESOME finish (one of the best of the year) - it most certainly has that too.
> 
> This is high end shit.


Its almost like we didn't watch the same match, what was so great about that finish, goes for an rko, gets countered, kick the head followed by a successful rko. I really don't get what was even vaguely special about that finish, let alone a "best of the year" contender.


----------



## Speedy McGee

seancarleton77 said:


> I actually thought the Triple Tag Guerilla Warfare match was a throwback to the Attitude Era, it was like TLC II only instead of the Hardys and Dudleys we got good wrestlers.


I was thinking the exact same thing. Spotfests can be really great match too. I actually enjoyed the match much more then Chris Hero vs. Davey Richards


----------



## SuperDuperDragon

Edge vs. Mysterio vs. ADR from this weeks smack down was the best triple threat I have seen in a long time.


----------



## lewieG

As far as the tag match at Seven goes, I probably rated it too hight, but I can't think of too many matches where I've just sat back and been in awe, completely entertained for 20+ minutes like I was by that match. And when it comes down to it, if you're entertained by a match, then it is a good match. 

Some great matches on WWE TV this week, both Bryan vs Ziggler matches were great, as was the ADR vs Rey vs Edge match, and I enjoyed the Ryder vs Kidd match on Superstars.


----------



## rafz

NJPW 26/09
Koji Kanemoto vs. Davey Richards - *****1/4*

PWG BOLA Night 2
Chris Hero vs. Akira Tozawa - *****1/4*


----------



## TheAce

Daniel Bryan Vs Dolph Ziggler (Bragging Rights) **** 1/4

Wow, Wrestling fans still go to WWE shows..........lol. Seriously though, just great stuff all around. Danielson really is kicking ass in WWE, makes my heart warm.


----------



## Bubz

*Smackdown - Edge vs Del Rio vs Mysterio ***3/4 - *****

Great tv match.


----------



## seancarleton77

Daniel Bryan vs. Dolph Ziggler Bragging Rights ****1/4/ Raw ***1/2 

WWE does still focus on wrestling and unlike TNA they have a watchable show with Smackdown.


----------



## smitlick

*Dragon Gate Infinity 186*

Masaaki Mochizuki & Don Fujii vs. Shingo Takagi & YAMATO - ****


----------



## Bubz

> Daniel Bryan vs. Dolph Ziggler Bragging Rights ****1/4/ Raw ***1/2
> 
> *WWE does still focus on wrestling and unlike TNA they have a watchable show with Smackdown.*


I agree with this completely. TNA is just hard to watch, and Smackdown (and occasionally Raw) more often than not have one or two decent tv matches on.


----------



## civilwhat

Edge vs Del Rio vs Mysterio-Smackdown ****

That was a great tv match


----------



## dj161

Really liked the triple threat too, but would of probably gone for about ***1/2 - ***3/4 myself


----------



## XTREMEHORSEMAN

From what I have seen this year so far

ROH 8th Anniversary-Davey vs Generico-****1/4
-Aries vs Black-****

ROH Supercard of Honor 5-Edwards vs Daniels-****
-Steen vs Cabanna-****
-KOW vs MCMg-****1/2
-Strong vs Black-****1/4

ROH Death before Dishonor 8-Daniels vs Omega-****1/4
-KOW vs Briscoes-****
-Davey vs Black-*****

EVOLVE-1 Davey vs Ibushi-****
2 Hero vs Hidaka-****1/4
3 O'Reilly vs TJP-****
Tayler vs Cludio-****1/4

CZW-Walking on pins and needles-Bailey vs TJ-****
-TOD9-Abby vs Gage-****
-GE/Hyde vs Switchblade-****
-Southern Violence-Mox vs Gage vs Drake-****
-Tangled Web 3-Tangled Web match-****


----------



## civilwhat

dj161 said:


> Really liked the triple threat too, but would of probably gone for about ***1/2 - ***3/4 myself


You might be right. I may have added half a star since I hadn't seen a WWE match in a few months.


----------



## ultimoDANK

Davey vs Kanemoto 9-26 was good but not 4 1/2 stars good...


----------



## lewieG

PWG BOLA 2010: Night 2

Chris Hero vs Akira Tozawa: ****1/4+
This was such a fun match to watch, had me on the edge of my seat through the second half. Tozawa demonstrated proper use of 'fighting spirit' here, as it made sense and furthered his character. The action was top notch and very stiff, some spots really made me cringe, such as a couple of brutal suplexes by Hero where Tozawa lands right on his neck and head. This is actually the first full Tozawa match I've seen, and he's definately made a fan out of me.


----------



## FITZ

Well I finally finished watching DBD and Black/Davey is ****3/4 and #3 on my MOTY list behind Undertaker/HBK and Danielson/Shingo. It was pretty amazing and when I saw the interference from Hagadorn that everyone was so upset about when it first happened I was pretty shocked since the match went on for well over 10 minutes after it and I honestly didn't feel like it had much impact on the match whatsoever.


----------



## silver kyle

- The Briscoe Brothers vs. The Kings of Wrestling (Big Bang) ****

- Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong (Big Bang) ****1/4


----------



## lewieG

WWE Bragging Rights 

Dolph Ziggler vs Daniel Bryan: ****1/4
I absolutely loved this match. This level of wrestling quality is what we all enjoy seeing, and seeing it on a WWE PPV makes it even sweeter to me. Both these guys are great talents, and they put together a really smart match, which was fun and engaging, and had fantastic crowd heat, which really demonstrates how good these two are. The commentators were also entertaining, with Striker and Cole having some funny exchanges throughout the match.


----------



## perucho1990

Team 3D/MCMG

****


----------



## gusbarba

TNA TURNING POINT 2010
Team 3D vs MCMG - ****1/4


----------



## Chismo

Team 3D vs MCMG ***3/4

There were tables spots in a REGULAR tag team match, but I can go over it because it was their send-off (I hope).


----------



## Martyn

NJPW G1 Climax Final 15-08-2010

Go Shiozaki vs. Shinsuke Nakamura - **** 1/4+.


----------



## dj161

3D vs MCMG - Turning Point - ***3/4


----------



## raw-monster

Tyler Black vs Davey Richards (ROH on HDnet) - ****1/2

Wow, this was an epic rematch and a great way for Tyler to go out. It is the best tv match that ROH has given us this year and its a strong MOTYC. It is not as good as the DBD match but it damn near came close. They really beat the hell out of each other here. 

It was a fast paced match with a lot of really good near falls that really made you think the match might be over. Some of the stuff they did with each other looked really sick. I also liked how they couldnt beat each other with their own finishers so they tried using each others moves.


----------



## brandeito

finals ghc jr. hwt tournmaent 10/30 roderick strong and eddie edwards vs kenta and aoki **** 1/2
This is the best crowd i have seen in years. They made everything look great, everybody looked great.


----------



## lewieG

TNA Turning Point

MCMG vs Team 3D: ****

Really great tag match, it actually felt important because the titles were on the line and it was meant to be 3D's last match, it kinda hyped itself, thank god, because TNA barely hyped it at all. This should have main evented the PPV IMO. And the match was fantastic, the best 3D have looked in years. The Guns were great as usual, some good pyschology in there too, and some really good nearfalls, including an amazing one off the 3D. Pity the rest of the PPV was apparently so bad that I didn't bother watching it.


----------



## dj161

Edwards and Strong vs KENTA and Aoki - Noah October 30th - ****3/4

Now that was awesome!!!


----------



## Devildude

*NOAH 30/10/10:*

Eddie Edwards & Roderick Strong vs KENTA & Atsushi Aoki - *****1/2+*


----------



## Chismo

Devildude said:


> *NOAH 30/10/10:*
> 
> Eddie Edwards & Roderick Strong vs KENTA & Atsushi Aoki - *****1/2+*


Awesome, awesome match! *****1/2* easily!
MOTYC definitely...


----------



## KingKicks

Roderick Strong and Eddie Edwards vs. KENTA and Atsushi Aoki - NOAH 10/30 - *****¼*

First non WWE/TNA match I've watched in months. Great match, it's awesome to see Eddie and Roddy have a showing like that in NOAH.


----------



## TheCobra333

*AAW - Defining Moment: Fade To Black (9/24/10)
Tyler Black and Jimmy Jacobs (c) vs. Josh Raymond and Christian Able ****1/4*

Tremendous way for Black to leave independent professional wrestling. There were too many innovative spots in this match to count. It's a shame that Raymond is leaving the business because the House of Truth were on their way to becoming the next big tag team on the indy scene. Definitely worth checking out.


----------



## Mark.

Benjo™ said:


> Roderick Strong and Eddie Edwards vs. KENTA and Atsushi Aoki - NOAH 10/30 - *****¼*
> 
> First non WWE/TNA match I've watched in months. Great match, it's awesome to see Eddie and Roddy have a showing like that in NOAH.


Eddie looked amazing, however, the focus was on him so much that it just felt like Roderick was there and could've been anyone. Which is probably a good thing, but Roderick seems really unable to sell exhaustion these days with the amount of sprinting he does.


----------



## smitlick

Chris Hero vs Davey Richards - PWG Seven - ****1/4


----------



## Sephiroth

I refuse to watch the Strong Wolves match until Derek comes in here and rates it


----------



## antoniomare007

*Apollo 55 vs Kenny Omega & Kota Ibushi (Golden Lovers) - 10/11/10*

Top 3 tag match of the year for me. One of those matches were the first half is good but nothing special and then shit goes crazy for the last 7 minutes. Some people may not find this so great but I assure you are gonna have fun watching this.


----------



## seancarleton77

antoniomare007 said:


> *Apollo 55 vs Kenny Omega & Kota Ibushi (Golden Lovers) - 10/11/10*.


****1/2 Better than Kings vs. Machine Guns and Anderson & Bernard vs. Blue Justice, almost as good as Briscoes vs. the Kings from the Big Bang.


----------



## Derek

Sephiroth said:


> I refuse to watch the Strong Wolves match until Derek comes in here and rates it


If you're talking about Strong & Edwards vs. KENTA & Aoki, I watched it and thought it was pretty meh.

The first half of the match wasn't that great other than one SPOT~! and the finishing stretch was decent. Not really a fan of Strong or Edwards, and I think KENTER is one of the most overrated wrestlers out there right now. I haven't liked much of Aoki since he went from Mr. IHateYourFuckingArm to Captain Headbutt.

But thats just my opinion, which I'm sure differs from a lot of people here.

edit- I'm talking about the Cup Finals match from 10/30

And if that's not the match you were talking about, then I have no clue.


----------



## jawbreaker

There were two Strong/Edwards vs. KENTA/Aoki matches, weren't there? Which one is the good one? Or are they both good?


----------



## Devildude

*NJPW Destruction PPV:*

Golden Lovers vs Apollo 55 - ******

A match of two halves, the first half was entirely skippable while the second half is the most exciting 7 minutes you're likely to see this year. A lively crowd just about pushes this over the top but this is nowhere as good as the recent NOAH Jr. Tag.


----------



## antoniomare007

*Hirooki Goto vs. Shinsuke Nakamura - 10/11/10*

Very good hard hitting match with a good crowd. Goto headbutting Nakamura's attempt of a punch was a highlight for me. I think Goto is absolutely ready for a IWGP Title push, but that December match against Kojima is really weird booking if he is going to challenge at WK.



The NOAH/NJ match was fun and had tons of hate, but it kinda fell apart in the end imo. It never peaked or built any tension in the last minutes.


----------



## silver kyle

Anybody have any updated lists? Like top 10ish?


----------



## Groovemachine

Well here's my current Top 20...




1. Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels - WWE Wrestlemania 26 - ****3/4

2. Tyler Black vs Davey Richards - ROH Death Before Dishonor VIII - ****3/4

3. Davey Richards vs Chris Hero - PWG Seven - ****3/4

4. Tyler Black vs Austin Aries - ROH 8th Anniversary Show - ****1/2

5. Kings of Wrestling vs The Briscoes - ROH The Big Bang - ****1/2

6. Davey Richards vs Kenny Omega - PWG As The Worm Turns - ****1/2

7. BxB Hulk, Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino vs CIMA, Dragon Kid & Gamma - DGUSA Mercury Rising - ****1/2

8. Paul London & El Generico vs Young Bucks vs The Cutler Brothers - Guerilla Warfare Match - PWG Seven - ****1/2

9. Takasi Sugiura vs Go Shiozaki - NOAH 9.26.10 - ****1/4 - ****1/2

10. Kings of Wrestling vs Motor City Machine Guns - ROH Supercard of Honor V - ****1/4

11. Kurt Angle vs Mr Anderson - TNA Lockdown 2010 - ****1/4

12. SHINGO vs BxB Hulk - DG Kobe World PPV - ****1/4

13. The Briscoes vs The Young Bucks - PWG Titannica - ****1/4

14. Tyler Black vs Davey Richards - ROH on HDNet 10.18.10 - ****1/4

15. Tyler Black vs Austin Aries vs Roderick Strong - ROH The Big Bang - ****1/4

16. Davey Richards vs Kenny Omega - ROH Epic Encounter III - ****1/4

17. Davey Richards vs Roderick Strong - PWG Titannica - ****1/4

18. Beer Money vs Motor City Machine Guns - TNA Impact 8.12.10 - ****1/4

19. Kings of Wrestling vs The Briscoes - ROH Death Before Dishonor VIII - ****1/4 

20. Kensuke Sasaki vs Go Shiozaki - NOAH 7.24.10 - ****1/4


----------



## seabs

*Jimmy Jacobs vs Jon Moxley - Street Fight - DGUSA Untouchable 2010*
_****
Maybe the best solo performance in this match by Jacobs by anyone all year_

*Apollo 55 vs Golden Lovers - IWGP Jr. Tag Team Championships - NJPW 11.10.2010*
_****1/4_


----------



## FITZ

Seabs said:


> *Jimmy Jacobs vs Jon Moxley - Street Fight - DGUSA Untouchable 2010*
> _****
> Maybe the best solo performance in this match by Jacobs by anyone all year_


Just can't give Moxley and credit? That match was really good though. I have to say that I was a big fan of the way that they didn't have to almost kill themselves to have a great hardcore match. 


And to whoever asked for top 10, here's what I have to so far, and in no way have I seen nearly close to all the great matches this year. 

1. Undertaker/Shawn Michaels *****
2. Danielson/Shingo ****3/4-*****
3. Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards DBD ****3/4
4. Chris Hero vs. Davey Richards PWG Seven ****1/2
5. Kings of Wrestling vs. Motor City Machine Guns ROH Supercard of Honor 5 (or something) ****1/2

I've given a bunch of other matches ****1/2 this year but I'm having a hard time remembering and it would be even harder to try to rank them. While WWE and TNA might not be producing the best matches this year I have to say that I am really happy with the state of indy wrestling as far as delivering some really great matches goes.


----------



## Bubz

Apollo 55 vs Golden Lovers (Ibushi/Omega) - ****1/4

The last quater or so was so awesome that i had to go that high. I didnt know who won either so i was marking out like a child!


----------



## kwjr86

Man I really need to see Shingo/Danielson


----------



## antoniomare007

me too man, lol


----------



## antoniomare007

*El Generico vs Ricochet - The Secret Of Guerrilla Island*

Loved the first half with Ricochet pissing El Generico off by "just having fun", to the point of Generico almost hitting Ricochet with a pitcher jar (maybe "dark" Generico is crossing over from ROH?). The second half were mostly a bunch of moves but i was highly entertained by them as Richochet pulled some crazy stuff. I had forgotten who had won so I completlely bought a couple of nearfalls too, super fun match. ****-****1/4


----------



## seabs

TaylorFitz said:


> Just can't give Moxley and credit? That match was really good though. I have to say that I was a big fan of the way that they didn't have to almost kill themselves to have a great hardcore match.


*I dont think Moxley is bad or anything, I just dont get why some people like him so much. I thought Jacobs could have had that match with anyone though and it wouldn't have made much difference. Jacobs was just on another level in that match and it was so refreshing to see a hardcore match not built around big moves and weapon shots.*

*El Generico vs Ricochet - PWG The Curse Of Guerrilla Island*
_****1/2_


----------



## KingCrash

PWG - The Curse Of Guerrilla Island
El Generico vs. Ricochet - ****1/4

Chikara - The Dark Cibernetico
The Torneo Cibernetico - ****

wXw - Broken Rulz X
Bryan Danielson vs. TJ Perkins - ****

AAW - Defining Moment: Fade To Black - AAW Tag Team Titles
The House of Truth vs. Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs - ****


----------



## lewieG

Okay, I definately need to see Shingo/Danielson and Riccochet/Generico after seeing these ratings.


----------



## edge87

*Chikara's Dark Cibernetico*
_Torneo Cibernetico_

This had to be one of the most exciting and emotional matches in Chikara history. This was nonstop action and such a fun match to watch.


----------



## Mafio'

Need to watch Danielson/Shingo it looks like a hell of a match.


----------



## Rickey

DMOTY-Naomi vs A.J. NXT Nov. 23, 2010

Most likely will hold up all year.


----------



## erikstans07

Rickey, you better be serious that Naomi vs. AJ is worth a mention in this thread (not that I don't think they're capable). Because if I watch it and it's nothing special, I will find you.


----------



## antoniomare007

*Bryan Danielson vs SHINGO - Enter The Dragon*

When you have stupidly high expectations for a match you are bound to be dissapointed...but this match right here, this one delivered in every single way. Can't remember where I read or heard a review that said that halfway through it didn't felt like a "MOTYC" but when it was all over you had the impression that it was one the best matches you've seen all year.

I'm a give it























Outstanding wrestling match.


----------



## Caponex75

Shingo/Danielson.......I dunno. I feel allot of people hyped it up to much. Wasn't 5 or the the border rating for me. Just can't say what it is but it just didn't fill me up like I was hoping. I have the download for anyone that is interested.


----------



## antoniomare007

like I said, when you have high hopes for a match 8 out of 10 times you will be dissapointed in some way. I was lucky this time the match delivered for me and I can totally see we other people wouldn't find it as great.


----------



## Sartana420

Caponex75 said:


> I have the download for anyone that is interested.


could I get it please?


----------



## DaveyR.

haven't posted here for a long time now, so here we go

*Shingo vs. Danielson - **** 1/2*

*Edwards & Strong vs. Aoki & KENTA - NOAH 30.10. - **** 1/4 - 1/2*

*Apollo 55 vs. Golden Lovers - NJPW 10.11. - *****

*El Generico vs. Ricochet - Curse of Guerilla Island - **** 1/4*


----------



## Rickey

erikstans07 said:


> Rickey, you better be serious that Naomi vs. AJ is worth a mention in this thread (not that I don't think they're capable). Because if I watch it and it's nothing special, I will find you.


LOL! That's why I put DMOTY, the D standing for Divas. I think it will hold up as the best divas match of the year, at least it's the best I've seen this year.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nE0wth8ZGM

*finds a secret location to hide in just in case*

>_> 
<_<


----------



## erikstans07

Rickey said:


> LOL! That's why I put DMOTY, the D standing for Divas. I think it will hold up as the best divas match of the year, at least it's the best I've seen this year.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nE0wth8ZGM
> 
> *finds a secret location to hide in just in case*
> 
> >_>
> <_<


Pretty good match, but I hope by Divas MOTY you mean just the WWE. TNA and the indies have produced a ton of better women's matches than that. It was definitely the best WWE Women's match I've seen this year though.

You're safe...for now.


----------



## Rickey

Yeah just by WWE divas standards. Indy women pretty much always tear it up.(Del Rey, Kong, Haze, Melissa, etc.)

I have high hopes for Tara/Mickie whenever they actually have a full match, also looking forward to the Beth/Nattie feud that I hope will start next year.

*slowly struts from hiding spot to do some Black Friday shopping*


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

Sartana420 said:


> could I get it please?



Thanks!


----------



## peep4life

Shingo vs. Danielson - **** 3/4
Great stuff


----------



## SHIRLEY

Dragon vs. SHINGO was good fun but not as good as Davey vs. SHINGO was.


----------



## mordeaci

Angle/Anderson at Lockdown should be MoTY by far. That match had everything, storytelling, psychology, backed up by a good fued, and amazing spots.


----------



## CM Skittle

SHINGO vs. Danielson - ****1/4 - It was good but definitely not the match of the year.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Shirley Crabtree said:


> Dragon vs. SHINGO was good fun but not as good as Davey vs. SHINGO was.


How so, considering that it doesn't suffer from Davey's indy strong style shortcomings?


----------



## Mark.

superdupersonic said:


> How so, considering that it doesn't suffer from Davey's indy strong style shortcomings?


Davey/Shingo was a massive abomination, imo. This one can only benefit from replacing Davey with Danielson.


----------



## Bubz

How was Davey/SHINGO an abomination? I guess you just dont like Davey?


----------



## Mark.

Don't you think it would be a bit strong to call a match a massive abomination purely because I don't like someone? I don't like Davey, but that match was just as much Shingo's fault also. An obvious attempt at trying to have a MOTY with an insane amount of nearfalls and spots. Davey kicking out of Shingo's finisher off the second rope, Davey doing his crowd dive where he only bumped Shingo a little bit in the shoulder, then landed back-first on a concrete floor. There's no need to risk your health so much for a match that has no story behind it at all. Also, Davey working as a face despite attacking Bryan Danielson earlier in the night.


----------



## Corey

mordeaci said:


> Angle/Anderson at Lockdown should be MoTY by far. That match had everything, storytelling, psychology, backed up by a good fued, and amazing spots.


This cat has a good point. Although I don't think anyone will agree and say it's #1, I definitely have it in my top 5 and it's completely overlooked on the year. TNA's MOTY for the sure.


----------



## antoniomare007

my MOTY is Sekimoto vs Takahashi and I'm pretty sure I'm alone on that one


----------



## erikstans07

Bryan Danielson vs. Shingo

Got the DVD in the mail yesterday. Damn, it's too bad this match had to end. I could watch these two go at it for days. This is my MOTY so far. The only category that HBK/Taker has it beat in is emotion. This is just one guy's opinion though. I'm looking forward to Dragon's DGUSA matches with Yamato and Moxley. They won't be as good as these, but I'm sure they're pretty damn good.


----------



## seancarleton77

antoniomare007 said:


> my MOTY is Sekimoto vs Takahashi and I'm pretty sure I'm alone on that one


I need to see this, in that case.


----------



## rafz

DGUSA Enter The Dragon
_Bryan Danielson vs. Shingo - _*****3/4*

absolutely fantastic match, all that I was expecting from these two guys.

NJPW Destruction 11/10 
_Prince Devitt & Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Kota Ibushi & Kenny Omega - _*****1/2*

another awesome match, the beginning not bother me at all as other people here, I thought that was great, one of the best tag team matches in 2010.


----------



## KingKicks

*Dragon Gate USA Enter The Dragon*

Bryan Danielson vs. Shingo *****¼*


----------



## ZackDanielson

Bryan Danielson vs. Johnny Gargano- AIW Absolution V

****1/4


----------



## Legend

Dragon Gate USA Enter The Dragon - Bryan Danielson vs. Shingo - ***** 1/4*

Fucking awesome performance from Shingo. I really need to start watching more of his work. He actually outshone Dragon in this one in my opinion. Great stuff, but I feel I've seen better from Danielson, as far as his very, very high standards go


----------



## New Blood

If anyone wants to see some good lucha this year, specifically CMLL, I suggest these matches as MOTY contenders:

Místico vs. Volador Jr. 2/5 & 2/12
Blue Panther/El Valiente/El Metro vs. Averno/Mephisto/Virus 2/6
Pierrothito/Demus 3:16/Pequeño Warrior vs. Astral/Mascarita Dorada/Ultimo Dragoncito 8/15
Jushin Liger vs. La Sombra 8/15

I have reviews of these up in the lucha thread.


----------



## rafz

New Blood said:


> If anyone wants to see some good lucha this year, specifically CMLL, I suggest these matches as MOTY contenders:
> 
> Místico vs. Volador Jr. 2/5 & 2/12
> Blue Panther/El Valiente/El Metro vs. Averno/Mephisto/Virus 2/6
> Pierrothito/Demus 3:16/Pequeño Warrior vs. Astral/Mascarita Dorada/Ultimo Dragoncito 8/15
> Jushin Liger vs. La Sombra 8/15
> 
> I have reviews of these up in the lucha thread.


I'm going to check Liger vs. La Sombra for sure, La Sombra made two great matches in BOSJ this year against Davey Richards and Kota Ibushi.

altough I read some people saying that he wrestle much more in Japan that he usually does in Mexico..


----------



## Caponex75

> There's no need to risk your health so much for a match that has no story behind it at all.


What do you mean by no story? This was two of the most bad ass wrestlers facing off since both of their respectful transformations and their stances at the beginning told more of a story than selling could of told you. Both of them having their hands around their waist and looking at each other saying "Who is this chump?". I could go on and on but the storytelling was freaking awesome in that match. However, if you are talking about actual story than it still has ground. Shingo just came off the previous ppv against the world champion so he needed to get that momentum back and he ain't going to let some chump stop him. Richards was on fire that year, making his debut in the company, and he needed to win this. What made it even bigger was that Danielson called him the new "Best In The World" so yeah.....anything short of what they did would of been a pity.



> Also, Davey working as a face despite attacking Bryan Danielson earlier in the night.


That was after his match with Shingo ~_~ 

Abomination my arse. I could agree on a slight overkill but get out with that.


----------



## Mark.

Caponex75 said:


> What do you mean by no story? This was two of the most bad ass wrestlers facing off since both of their respectful transformations and their stances at the beginning told more of a story than selling could of told you. Both of them having their hands around their waist and looking at each other saying "Who is this chump?". I could go on and on but the storytelling was freaking awesome in that match. However, if you are talking about actual story than it still has ground. Shingo just came off the previous ppv against the world champion so he needed to get that momentum back and he ain't going to let some chump stop him. Richards was on fire that year, making his debut in the company, and he needed to win this. What made it even bigger was that Danielson called him the new "Best In The World" so yeah.....anything short of what they did would of been a pity.
> 
> 
> 
> That was after his match with Shingo ~_~
> 
> Abomination my arse. I could agree on a slight overkill but get out with that.


No, it was after Danielson's match with Doi. Also, if you did believe that Danielson called him the new Best in the World AFTER this match, why would it have played a factor during it?


----------



## Caponex75

Mark. said:


> No, it was after Danielson's match with Doi. Also, if you did believe that Danielson called him the new Best in the World AFTER this match, why would it have played a factor during it?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtQ_FnaO54w

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PSO32onIyU

You can't argue facts


----------



## Bubz

Surely Abomination is a bit harsh though lol. I thought it was a great match and i can't be alone in enjoying the story of two warriors just going at it, thats what i like about Daveys matches, they all feel big. I know some people dont like his style and i get that, but people saying that he never sell's and that his matches have no story i cant understand. All his matches with Tyler and his one with Hero and most of the Wolves matches have great story telling.


----------



## Mark.

I'll admit it, I forgot those were two separate promos.

It still doesn't make me think there was any good storytelling in that match, however.


----------



## Caponex75

How wasn't their any good storytelling in the match? Shingo lost the first epic strikefest and was like "WTF?" and commenced to destroying Richards leg. It's logical, smart, and most of all works. Richards doing the same but to Shingo's arm was awesome as well. Two badasses cutting off the others offensive weapons in a mirror mirror on the wall kind of moment. One of my favorite moments in the match is where Shingo goes for the lariat with the right arm(Not injured), Davey blocks it, and Shingo instinctively goes to use the lariat with the left arm which doesn't work because it is to injured. Shingo then POPS THE SHIT out of Richards jaw and that softens him up enough for him to get that lariat. During that whole bit, Shingo sold the arm awesomely. Put in some great excitement and very great little moment but it doesn't sacrifice the psychology for it. Another moment where Richards desperately trying to get away from Shingo and pops off a desperate Saito pop suplex(I don't think I've seen one of those before). Knowing he has to fully take advantage of this small opportunity he created after being put in a seemingly hole by Shingo, he follows up with the huge dive that turns the match in his favor. Storytelling = The match haz it


----------



## Nervosa

Mark. said:


> I'll admit it, I forgot those were two separate promos.
> 
> It still doesn't make me think there was any good storytelling in that match, however.


Even I don't really buy into Capone's 'ultimate bad asses' storyline, but I think you're nuts not to see the story here. 

Davey takes control early. Why? Because of his kicks. So what does Shingo do? He works the leg, and the kicks are tempered. Even when Davey tries to kick his speed is affected so much that Shingo wins the exchanges in this portion of the match. 

Shingo takes control due to his arm strikes working. So what does Davey do? He counters, injuring Shingo's arm, and then works it over. Suddenly, Shingo's primary strikes are tempered, as well.

So what we have here is two guys who like to control their matches by hitting hard. So both men try to neutralize the other's best strikes. In essence, each man is trying to ensure that he is the harder hitter in the match, which is the key to their advantage. Davey essential recovers his striking ability before Shingo can, so even when they are trading the big moves in the finishing stretch, Davey seems to have Shingo where he wants him.

Your argument about the grazing dive being oversold is ridiculous. That's like saying when a chop or punch follows through, it doesn't hurt. The truth is that grazing shot, if done with enough velocity, hurt like a bitch. 

Throw in the fact that the FINISH was a submission on a WORKED LIMB and I don't understand how that constitutes no story.


----------



## antoniomare007

Shingo vs Davey is the only bout where the overkill in the end made a match better for me, don't know why though.

anyways...
*
Daisuke Sekimoto & Mammoth Sasaki vs Yoshihito Sasaki & Yuji Okabayashi - Big Japan 08/29/10*

Very good match. Four big dudes beating the piss out of each other is always fun to watch.


----------



## smitlick

*NOAH 4.8.10 *
Sugiura/KENTA vs Shiozaki/Morishima
***3/4-****


----------



## silver kyle

smitlick said:


> *NOAH 4.8.10 *
> Sugiura/KENTA vs Shiozaki/Morishima
> ***3/4-****


I just recently watched that too, and I've found that everyone seems to be enjoying this match more than I am 

It was still good, but I felt it could have been a lot better. I expected more hatred and intensity with Suig and Morishima, but it just wasn't there.

***1/2 from me.


----------



## Kapik1337

New Blood said:


> Jushin Liger vs. La Sombra 8/15


Is it better than their match from BOSJ?? That one really sucked. La Sombra horribly botched some over complicated dive and the match had to end with a count-out...


----------



## Chismo

Shingo/Davey *****1/2*

This match had great storytelling AND psychology, idk what some of you dudes are talking about.

I need to see Shingo/Bryan yet. Is it better than Shingo/Davey?


----------



## smitlick

*DGUSA - Enter The Dragon: First Anniversary Celebration*
Bryan Danielson vs Shingo 
****1/4


----------



## SHIRLEY

JoeRulz said:


> This match had great storytelling AND psychology, idk what some of you dudes are talking about.


They're just putting Davey through the same IWC hazing process that Dragon, Joe, Nigel, Morishima and every other top ROH guy went through before being called a legend. Dragon went through that wall at least twice IIRC. The Briscoes are getting their second or third dose, as we speak, too.

The intensity vs. intensity of Davey-SHINGO was great and brought out the best in them both. It also happened at a time when DG:USA seemed more exciting and Davey seemed like the guy who going to define it's style. Dragon-SHINGO was definitely a 4*+ match but anyone that's giving it five, or a touch away from five, must have some of Dragon's matches with Nigel and Morishima at six or seven. Davey-SHINGO just edges out Dragon-SHINGO for me, it had a certain _je ne sais quoi_ about it.


----------



## Generation-Now

Shirley Crabtree said:


> They're just putting Davey through the same IWC hazing process that Dragon, Joe, Nigel, Morishima and every other top ROH guy went through before being called a legend. Dragon went through that wall at least twice IIRC. The Briscoes are getting their second or third dose, as we speak, too.
> 
> The intensity vs. intensity of Davey-SHINGO was great and brought out the best in them both. It also happened at a time when DG:USA seemed more exciting and Davey seemed like the guy who going to define it's style. Dragon-SHINGO was definitely a 4*+ match but anyone that's giving it five, or a touch away from five, must have some of Dragon's matches with Nigel and Morishima at six or seven. Davey-SHINGO just edges out Dragon-SHINGO for me, it had a certain _je ne sais quoi_ about it.


Completely agreed 100%. 

While watching Danielson/Shingo, I thought it was a good match, but I was waiting to see the MOTY quality match people we're saying it was. It was definitely over-hyped, for me at least. It did have a good nostalgic appeal to it, with Danielson going back and hitting some of his big signature moves from his indy career (even one's he hadn't used regularly in years, like the Regal-Plex), but at the same time it sort of just reminded me of how much more I enjoyed the matches from when he actually used most of those holds. SHINGO/Dragon wasn't nearly on the level of KENTA/Dragon, Morishima/Dragon, Nigel/Dragon, etc. but it was definitely a good match. 

imo at least.


----------



## FITZ

I have it at five or just under 5 but in my defense I've only seen it live. 

But I will say it is my favorite match I've ever seen live and I've been at some pretty great shows. All the ROH NYC shows for the past year, Evolve 1, 3, and 4, Open The Historic Gate, and Chikarasaurus (sp?) Rex and I honestly cannot think of a match that I enjoyed more than Danielson/Shingo. 

There were so many times in that match when I was truly surprised that the match didn't end. Easily the most I've ever marked out in a match as far as caring who wins. 

After reading over my post I don't think I should even watch the match on DVD. For this match I'll let Fuel Speak for me....


----------



## smitlick

*AJPW 29.8.10
Triple Crown Title*
Minoru Suzuki vs Suwama
****1/4


----------



## SHIRLEY

TaylorFitz said:


> I have it at five or just under 5 but in my defense I've only seen it live.
> 
> But I will say it is my favorite match I've ever seen live and I've been at some pretty great shows. All the ROH NYC shows for the past year, Evolve 1, 3, and 4, Open The Historic Gate, and Chikarasaurus (sp?) Rex and I honestly cannot think of a match that I enjoyed more than Danielson/Shingo.
> 
> There were so many times in that match when I was truly surprised that the match didn't end. Easily the most I've ever marked out in a match as far as caring who wins.
> 
> After reading over my post I don't think I should even watch the match on DVD. For this match I'll let Fuel Speak for me....


Was it partly a case of marking for Dragon being back on the indies though?


----------



## FITZ

Shirley Crabtree said:


> Was it partly a case of marking for Dragon being back on the indies though?


It was just marking in general for Dragon I think. I obviously wanted him to win but I would have felt the same way if I was at a WWE show and he ended up wrestling in a lengthy match. I had seen him wrestle in Evolve the night before so I wasn't suffering from, "OMG ITS BRYAN DANIELSON" like I may or may not have the night before. The false finishes really had me. There were a few times when I found myself saying, "Is Shingo really going to beat him?" 

The confetti cannon at the end, which I hear did not make it onto the DVD, also put the whole thing over the top. Danielson, who was pretty much everyone's hero for that match pulls off an incredible win and while he celebrates someone shoots off a confetti cannon. No words that I write could possibly describe the awesomeness of that moment.


And I watched Omega.Devitt match from September and I while it was really really good I didn't think it was outstanding as some people said it was. I'm like ***3/4-**** on it. And the Japanese wrestlers that were at ringside really got under my skin. I get that they try to catch a wrestling to make sure nobody gets hurt but it's so stupid to see Omega jump over the top rope, have some guy run next Devitt, Omega lands on both guys, Devitt sells it like he's dead, and the Japanese guy gets up starts to walk away, then falls down when he remembers he is supposed to be selling.


----------



## Bubz

Omega/Devitt was awesome,one of my favorite matches of the year.

I need to see Dragon/Shingo. Is it in the media section yet? I looked but couldnt find it.


----------



## smitlick

bubz123 said:


> Omega/Devitt was awesome,one of my favorite matches of the year.
> 
> I need to see Dragon/Shingo. Is it in the media section yet? I looked but couldnt find it.


i downloaded it there so im presuming it is in the Indy Media area.


----------



## Bubz

Yeah i found it but the link is down though.

Anyhow...

*El Generico vs Ricochet - PWG Curse of Guerilla Island ****1/4*
Ricochet is really good. I had only seen glimpses of his work before this and his match with Claudio at BOLA but he has really impressed me, reminds me quite a bit of Ibushi but not quite on the same level yet obviously. It was cool to see the kind of darker El Generico coming through from ROH it seemed. 

Oh yeah and that dive Ricochet did over the turnbuckle was insane! Like a crazier version of Daveys dive.


----------



## Rickey

Young Bucks/Generico and Taylor, As The Worm Turns-4/5
Davey Richards/Kenny Omega, As The Worm Turns-4.25/5


----------



## FITZ

DGUSA seems to want to get tough on downloading their matches and shows. They have a link right on their site where they say they will send you free gifts for reporting piracy links.


----------



## KingCrash

Think they've had that for a little bit now, I know Gabe mentioned it in a couple of interviews. That's why it took longer then usual for Shingo/Danielson to pop up. Funny thing is they kill that as fast as they can but the latest whole shows are still up everywhere.


----------



## guerilla187

My top 5 matches this year....



1.	Black vs Richards - ROH Death Before Dishonor VIII - ****3/4
-	This match is as close to 5 stars as you can get. Forget whatever your doing and GO WATCH THIS MATCH RIGHT NOW!

2.	Kenny Omega vs Davey Richards – As The Worm Turns - ****3/4
-	Kenny Omega is brilliant and Davey Richards is the man of the moment, put the 2 together and you get one of the greatest matches PWG has ever put on. 

3.	Shawn Michaels vs Undertaker – Wrestlemania 26 - ****3/4
- I think I liked last years a little better but this was still phenomenal. Epic stuff from these 2 legends.

4.	Chris Hero vs. Akira Tozawa – BOLA Night 2 2010 - ****3/4 
-	I probably rated this higher than most but I couldn’t care less. This was awesome. Tozawa becomes a star in this match and well Chris Hero’s just his normal awesome self. Worth the price of the BOLA DVD alone just to see this match. 

5.	¡Peligro Abejas! vs The Cutler Brothers vs Young Bucks - Guerilla Warfare Match – Seven - ****1/2
-	Probably the most fun I have had watching a wrestling match this year. This was absolutely insane


----------



## CM Skittle

^Definitely agreed with this post until the last 2! I haaated the Guerilla Warfare match and I thought Hero/Tozawa was good for a tournament match but not in my top 20 matches of the year. It was definitely MOTN but not MOTY


----------



## guerilla187

CM Skittle said:


> ^Definitely agreed with this post until the last 2! I haaated the Guerilla Warfare match and I thought Hero/Tozawa was good for a tournament match but not in my top 20 matches of the year. It was definitely MOTN but not MOTY


I dunno i just found Hero/Tozawa so awesome. I was literally buying every nearfall and routing for Tozawa to go on and pull out the upset and I think with the guerilla warfare match you either love it or hate it. I loved it. Crazy spots, Hot crowd and Paul London doing a shooting star to the outside. Whats not to love


----------



## FITZ

guerilla187 said:


> I dunno i just found Hero/Tozawa so awesome. I was literally buying every nearfall and routing for Tozawa to go on and pull out the upset and I think with the guerilla warfare match you either love it or hate it. I loved it. Crazy spots, Hot crowd and Paul London doing a shooting star to the outside. Whats not to love


That's the problem, that's all the match was. I personally couldn't care less about that fact as I loved the match but it's pretty easy to see why someone would hate it. I've been trying to get over analyzing matches too much are looking too deep into them. I'm now going with the, "If I enjoy myself while watching it I'm going to give it a good rating" mentality.


----------



## seancarleton77

Kings of Wrestling & Delirious vs Yoshihiro Takayama Takuma Sano & Taiji Ishimori = ***3/4. That is how you do a six man.


----------



## peachchaos

Yeah, all of my top matches include Davey Richards.


----------



## Rickey

*PWG Titannica*
Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong - 4.25/5
The Young Bucks vs. The Briscoes - 4/5


----------



## seabs

*Koji Kanemoto & Tiger Mask IV vs KENTA & Atsushi Aoki - GHC Jr. Tag Team Championships - NOAH 23.11.2010*
_****+_


----------



## CM Skittle

guerilla187 said:


> I loved it. Crazy spots, Hot crowd and Paul London doing a shooting star to the outside. Whats not to love


It just seemed like a backyard wrestling version of the TLC matches to me. (Not saying PWG is a backyard fed but that's what the match felt like)


----------



## seancarleton77

Koji Kanemoto & Tiger Mask IV vs KENTA & Atsushi Aoki = ****1/2+. Great match that showed KENTA has gotten much stronger and Aoki is as tough as the nails used to build the frame on Satan's water bed. Kanemoto always looks good. And Even Mask looked pretty damn good in this one.


----------



## Chismo

seancarleton77 said:


> Koji Kanemoto & Tiger Mask IV vs KENTA & Atsushi Aoki = ****1/2+. Great match that showed KENTA has gotten much stronger and Aoki is as tough as the nails used to build the frame on Satan's water bed. Kanemoto always looks good. And Even Mask looked pretty damn good in this one.


Just watched this. ****1/2 Another MOTYC from NOAH.


----------



## guerilla187

Seabs said:


> *Koji Kanemoto & Tiger Mask IV vs KENTA & Atsushi Aoki - GHC Jr. Tag Team Championships - NOAH 23.11.2010*
> _****+_


****1/4 - Great match


----------



## smitlick

*NJPW - G1 Climax XX - 10.8.10*

Go Shiozaki vs Yuji Nagata
****


----------



## Speedy McGee

Koji Kanemoto & Tiger Mask vs. KENTA & Atsushi Aoki (NOAH) ****1/4
This match did not make my top 25 list but if I would of did a top 50 list it would of made it. Awesome shit from all of the people who were included in this match. There were few big spots and all four men relied on ring drama, especially Koji Kanemoto. Some of the best moments in this match was when Koji Kanemoto locked on the Angle Lock. On a off note Koji Kanemoto vs. Kurt Angle would be epic. Back to the match; I really enjoyed the finish and it really added to the ring drama. Really great match and while not in my top twenty five favorite matches it's a worthy contender.

Golden Lovers vs Apollo 55 NJPW ****3/4
Holy shit, now that's tag team wrestling. You won't see tag action like this in WWE. I got this ranked as my second favorite match of the year right behind Taker vs. HBK (I have not seen the first or third Richards vs. Black match yet by the way.) and knocking Yoshinobu Kanemaru Vs Naomichi Marufuji to the number three spot. This match reminded me a lot like the Beer Money vs. MCMG matches, except better. The first portion of the match was nothing special at all, but the last 8 to 9 minutes was the best wrestling I've seen all year. There were some tremendous near falls at the end. NJPW has been on fire all of this year, and are leaps and bounds better then any other puro promotion. I recommend everyone that hasn't seen this match yet to check it out. Trust me you won't be dissapointed.

Strong and Edwards vs. KENTA and Atsushi Aoki (NOAH) ***3/4
Meh, I'm not going to go in full detail about the match. I was just dissapointed with the match and I felt like a lot of people have been overrating this match. It was still a great match but nowhere near a MOTY canidate.

I have watched a lot of wrestling over this past year. WWE, TNA, ROH, CHIKARA, NJPW, DDT, NOAH, Dragongate, DGUSA, Evolve,ect. Pretty much everything from the two big companies I've watched. I still need to watch a couple of ROH, PWG, and DGUSA shows. Salvation and DBDH are the only ROH DVD's from 2010 I haven't watched yet and I will give my thoughts on them near Christmas time. My whole top 25 list will be complete a couple monthes into 2011 after I watched everything from 2010. I'm also choosing a couple of matches to rewatch. I choose these selected few matches, because I feel I need a second viewing to really come up with a final overall rating for these matches. 

MATCHES IM GOING TO REWATCH
The Briscoe Bros vs. The KOW (ROH Big Bang) ***1/2- Yeah, I was really dissapointed with this match.

TWO OUT OF THREE FALLS- Beer Money vs. The MCMG (TNA The Whole Effing Show) ****1/2

Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW 4/4/10) ****

Torneo Cibernetico (CHIKARA The Dark Ciberentico) ***1/2

Ok here's my current top 25 matches of 2010 right now.

1)Undertaker vs. HBK (WWE Wrestlemania 26) ****3/4
2)Golden Lovers vs Apollo 55 (NJPW) ****3/4
3)Yoshinobu Kanemaru Vs Naomichi Marufuji (NOAH 10th Anniversary Show) ****3/4
4)TWO OUT OF THREE FALLS MCMG vs. Beer Money (TNA THE WHOLE EFFING SHOW) ****1/2
5)Richards vs. Omega (PWG As The Worm Turns) ****1/2
6)CAGE MATCH- Mr.Anderson vs. Kurt Angle (TNA Lockdown) ****1/2
7)Generico and London vs. The Young Bucks vs. The Cutler Bros (PWG 7th Anniversary) ****1/2
8)Naomichi Marufuji vs. Prince Devitt (NJPW 1/30/10) ****1/2
9)STREET FIGHT- Cobana and Generico vs. Corino and Steen (ROH BFSE2) ****1/2 
10)KENTA vs. Marufuji (NOAH )****1/2 
11)Jushin Liger vs. Marafuji (NJPW)4/4/10) ****1/2
12)Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Kota Ibushi (DDT)****1/2
13)Minoru Suzuki vs Kohei Suwama (AJPW) ****1/2
14)DG Six Man Tag (DGUSA Mercury Rising) ****1/2
15)Dragon vs. Bobby Fish (Evolve 4) ****1/2
16)Hero vs. Richards (PWG 7th Anniversary) ****1/4
17)Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong ****1/4 (PWG Titannica)
18)AJ Styles vs. Kurt Angle (TNA Impact 1/4/10) ****1/4
19)Chris Hero vs. Tyler Black (ROH BFSE 2) ****1/4
20)Davey Richards vs. Kenny Omega (ROH Epic Encounter 3) ****1/4
21)Davey Richards vs. Kota Ibushi (Evolve 1) ****1/4
22)Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Tyler Black (ROH Big Bang)****1/4
23)Daiskuke Sekimoto vs. HARASHIMA (DDT) ****1/4
24)Shingo vs. BxB Hulk (DG 7/11) ****1/4
25)Takashi Sugiura vs. Yoshihiro Takayama (NOAH 10th Anniversary Show)****1/4


----------



## smitlick

*NJPW - G1 Climax XX - 14.8.10*

Hirooki Goto vs Go Shiozaki
****


----------



## seabs

*Bryan Danielson vs Munenori Sawa - EVOLVE 5*
_****1/4_

*Bryan Danielson vs SHINGO - DGUSA Enter The Dragon*
_****_

*Bryan Danielson vs Drake Younger - IPW Reign Of The Insane*
_***3/4+_


----------



## brandeito

no offense speedy mcgee if you are rating golden lovers vs apollo 55 and mcmg vs beer money so close to five stars and not even getting the big bang match, dark cibernetico, or aoki and kenta vs strong and edwards four stars thats a little absurd


----------



## Speedy McGee

brandeito said:


> no offense speedy mcgee if you are rating golden lovers vs apollo 55 and mcmg vs beer money so close to five stars and not even getting the big bang match, dark cibernetico, or aoki and kenta vs strong and edwards four stars thats a little absurd


I just didn't enjoy any of those matches as much as other people did. This wouldn't be the first time I didn't agree with IWC (I thought The Briscoe Bros vs. MCMG from Good Times Great Memories was at ***1/2 stars and that was after three watches). That is why I'm choosing a couple of matches to rewatch and give a final rating on. Both the Big Bang title match and Dark Cibernetico match are on that list, because my ratings didn't reflect what other people felt. Sometimes I have to watch a match twice to really appreciate it . I've heard a couple other people not like KENTA and Aoki vs. Strong and Edwards, and not give it ****1/2 / ****1/4 stars, so I'm not the only one. But Golden Lovers vs. Apollo 55 and MCMG vs. Beer Money were both nearly perfect matches. The action in both matches was non stop, clean of botches, and some great ring psychology. But, yeah people are going to have different rating for certain matches.


----------



## seabs

*KENTA/Aoki vs Strong/Edwards was an awful match. No direction, structre, purpose or meaning. Just 4 guys lumping moves at each other for nearly 30 minutes. It was literally just one big finishing stretch. I guess that does it for some people but I hated it. *


----------



## antoniomare007

*Bryan Danielson vs Drake Younger - IPW Reign Of The Insane*

Heel Danielson is back!, damn I missed that guy (too bad most of the crowd cheered him anyways, lol). Not the most crisp match you'll ever see but still a damn good wrestling bout. I couldn't tell if Drake was actually crying in the end or if it was all an act.


----------



## Caponex75

I really didn't like it. I wanted to feel like Drake's wins was a big moment but I felt allot of stuff clearly devalued it. Especially Danielson seemingly being okay during the winning pinfall.


----------



## antoniomare007

Caponex75 said:


> Especially Danielson seemingly being okay during the winning pinfall.


I can't believe they didn't edited that, Dragon is like watching the ref and allowing him to make the 3 count.


----------



## Caponex75

I was willing to forgive so much in that match but it's the winning pinfall.......why the fuck should you being looking at the count and not seem like you are at least trying to get out of the pinfall? Made Drake look like he didn't win anything really.


----------



## Rickey

MCMG/KOW, Supercard of Honor V

Also check out Black/Strong from the same show.


----------



## smitlick

*NJPW - G1 Climax XX - 15.8.10*

Go Shiozaki vs Shinsuke Nakamura ***3/4-****

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Satoshi Kojima ****-****1/4


----------



## seabs

*Danielson/Younger has quite a few flaws. The end pin for example (which really should have been edited to a different camera view), Drake not gettting enough offense in to look like a credible winner and the akward Danielson 3 count. The positives sorta made up for them enough for me though. Danielson working as a heel for some of the match was awesome and Drake working a decent technical match with Danielson. Danielson in heel mode using a tie to choke Younger out was fucking immense.

Danielson/SHINGO annoyed me more than this match because of how good that could of been rather than them just going to the same formula for every DGUSA singles match these days where they rely on big moves to get cheap pops. Thought Davey/SHINGO was better fwiw but I dunno if I'd like it as much now.*


----------



## Zatiel

Long-time lurker here. I've really enjoyed periodically coming in and reading all the thoughts of you folks on your favorite matches.

I've seen a lot of great wrestling this year, but nothing's held up on re-watches as well as Michaels/Undertaker. Especially in his last few Manias, Michaels has thought up some of the best endings for matches. Not just combos and kickouts (which are rad in a lot of other MOTYCs), but things that happen primarily for emotional resonance. "I'm sorry, I love you" and giving Undertaker the throat-slash gesture are classics.


----------



## dele

BJW

#1 Contender's Match - 261 light tubes - Shuji Ishikawa vs Abdullah Kobayashi

***1/4

FREEDOMS

"Pain in Limit" Round 1, Match 4 - Light tubes and Ladder death match - Jun Kasai vs The Great Sasuke

****

"Pain in Limit" Finals - Glass Crush death match - MASADA vs Jun Kasai

***1/2


----------



## Alan4L

Seabs said:


> *KENTA/Aoki vs Strong/Edwards was an awful match. No direction, structre, purpose or meaning. Just 4 guys lumping moves at each other for nearly 30 minutes. It was literally just one big finishing stretch. I guess that does it for some people but I hated it. *


the story, purpose and meaning was Aoki stepping up.


----------



## FITZ

Zatiel said:


> Long-time lurker here. I've really enjoyed periodically coming in and reading all the thoughts of you folks on your favorite matches.
> 
> I've seen a lot of great wrestling this year, but nothing's held up on re-watches as well as Michaels/Undertaker. Especially in his last few Manias, Michaels has thought up some of the best endings for matches. Not just combos and kickouts (which are rad in a lot of other MOTYCs), but things that happen primarily for emotional resonance. "I'm sorry, I love you" and giving Undertaker the throat-slash gesture are classics.


I agree with you, granted I've only seen Shawn/Undertaker once, but it's still my MOTY and the only match from WWE that is high on my list. That match is one thing that no indy company can provide and unless you *really* know Puro a Japanese company can't pull that off for us. 

And Omega/Richards from As the Worm Turns is pretty high on my list, ****1/2, and another MOTYC for Davey.


----------



## ddog121

Finally watched Richards v. Black from Death Before Dishonor VIII, it's *****. Unbelieveable match that I put just under Taker/HBK from Wrestlemania 26. It's one of the best matches in ROH history though.


----------



## PulseGlazer

This is for everyone I know but Dele since I know he'll just trick me into watching a bunch of BJW - American MOTYC List anyone?


----------



## dele

PulseGlazer said:


> This is for everyone I know but Dele since I know he'll just trick me into watching a bunch of BJW - American MOTYC List anyone?


Fuck you. Watch Ito vs Takeda from this year.


----------



## PulseGlazer

If it's not a death-match PM me a link. Also, where the fuck is McQueen?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

PulseGlazer said:


> This is for everyone I know but Dele since I know he'll just trick me into watching a bunch of BJW - American MOTYC List anyone?


From what I've seen, which is limited:

Kota Ibushi vs. Davey Richards (Evolve 1)
Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Davey Richards (Fearless)
Briscoe Bros. & Young Bucks vs. American Wolves & Kings of Wrestling (SoCal Showdown)
Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black (8th Anniversary Show)
Chris Sabin vs. Roderick Strong (As the Worm Turns)
Chris Hero vs. Alex Shelley (As the Worm Turns)
Kenny Omega vs. Davey Richards (As the Worm Turns)
Kenny Omega vs. Davey Richards (The Epic Encounter III)
Briscoe Bros. vs. American Wolves (From the Ashes)
Yamato vs. Susumu Yokosuka (Mercury Rising)
BxB Hulk & Speed Muscle vs. CIMA, GAMMA, & Dragon Kid (Mercury Rising)
Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels (WM 26)
Kenny King vs. Davey Richards (The Big Bang)
Briscoe Bros. vs. Kings of Wrestling (The Big Bang)
Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong (The Big Bang)
Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong (Titannica)
Young Bucks vs. Briscoe Bros. (Titannica)
Roderick Strong vs. El Generico (Pick Your Poison)
Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards (Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies II)
Tyler Black vs. Chris Hero (Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies II)
Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs. Colt Cabana & El Generico (Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies II)
Edge vs. Chris Jericho (Extreme Rules)
John Cena vs. Batista (Extreme Rules)
BxB Hulk & PAC vs. Yamato & Shingo (Open the Northern Gate)
PAC & Naruki Doi vs. Jigsaw & Mike Quackenbush (Uprising)
Kings of Wrestling vs. Motor City Machine Guns (Supercard of Honor V)
Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong (Supercard of Honor V)
Chris Jericho vs. Evan Bourne (Fatal 4 Way)
Smackdown MITB (Money in the Bank)
Edge vs. Randy Orton vs. Chris Jericho (Raw 7/19)
Shingo vs. Bryan Danielson (Enter the Dragon)


----------



## Bubz

*Bryan Danielson vs Shingo ****1/2*

Awesome match with one of the best finishing stretches i have seen all year. Great technical match to start with Dragon working the arm. Shingo is great and i need to start seeing more of his matches and Dragon IS the best wretsler in the world so you knew this would be great going in. I liked seeing him use the crossface on a non WWE event as well, for some reason it made the move even more legit to me than the E have already made it.


----------



## antoniomare007

go watch Sekimoto vs Takahashi and Sekimoto vs Ibushi.


----------



## seabs

Alan4L said:


> the story, purpose and meaning was Aoki stepping up.


*He didn't look much better to me after it was done. It was basically everything I hate about Indy/NOAH formula these days but at least it got a reaction out of a NOAH crowd and some people liked it a lot.*


PulseGlazer said:


> This is for everyone I know but Dele since I know he'll just trick me into watching a bunch of BJW - American MOTYC List anyone?


*2010 MOTYC Megapost*


----------



## lewieG

TNA Final Resolution

Doug Williams vs AJ Styles: ****
Gen. Me vs MCMG: ****

Both were really good matches, some of the best stuff TNA's done all year. MCMG have been on fire all year, one of the best years I've ever seen out of a tag team. Pity about the crowd though, they were so quiet for most of both matches. If these matches had have been at a non-Orlando venue, they would have been even better to watch, because the crowd would have actually been awake. Still, both are definitely worth seeing.


----------



## CM Skittle

I gave those matches

AJ vs. Doug Williams - ***3/4
MCMG vs. Generation Me - **3/4

I thought I would like the TLC match more. But the TV title match was SO good. Someone else pointed this out on another board but they just let two great wrestlers go out and have a good match and everyone loved it, take a hint TNA!! It's not that complicated


----------



## Bubz

*AJ vs Doug Williams *****

Great match and the best match AJ has had for ages.


----------



## dk4life

Tyler Black vs Davey Richards - ROH World Championship - Death Before Dishonor VIII - *****

I love both of the wrestlers (so my rating might be abit high) and just really enjoyed the action and how hot the crowd was. How Davey reacted to losing a tooth...fantastic!

I did like this match more then Taker/Michaels.

The one problem I had with this match is that screaming whatever she is, fuck she was annoying, high pitched and I think next to a mic, if not, damn she was loud.


----------



## Chismo

AJ Styles vs Douglas Williams ****** (Top 5 in TNA 2010)


----------



## seancarleton77

dk4life said:


> Tyler Black vs Davey Richards - ROH World Championship - Death Before Dishonor VIII - *****
> 
> I love both of the wrestlers (so my rating might be abit high) and just really enjoyed the action and how hot the crowd was. How Davey reacted to losing a tooth...fantastic!
> 
> I did like this match more then Taker/Michaels.
> 
> The one problem I had with this match is that screaming whatever she is, fuck she was annoying, high pitched and I think next to a mic, if not, damn she was loud.


Agreed. And that screaming lady is the worst. It got to the point on the last Ontario show where not only were us fans saying "Shut the fuck up!" but Roderick Strong said "Shut up, slut!" Which got a huge pop.


----------



## silver kyle

seancarleton77 said:


> Agreed. And that screaming lady is the worst. It got to the point on the last Ontario show where not only were us fans saying "Shut the fuck up!" but Roderick Strong said "Shut up, slut!" Which got a huge pop.


LOL I was there to see that! One of the best parts of the night.


----------



## antoniomare007

*Takayama & Sano vs Kings Of Wrestling - "Joe Higuchi Memorial Show"*

NOAH needs the KOW. Like, they REEEAAALLY need a couple of guys like Hero and Claudio who can bring some life to their shows. It's a borderline MOTYC but CC and Hero did enough to make this worth a look.

*Takashi Sugiura vs Takeshi Morishima - "Joe Higuchi Memorial Show"*

Another "borderline" candidate. It had two scary botches but Sugi gets some payback near the end (JESUS FUCKING CHRIST @ that kick to the head). This was a hard fought battle in every way and if you don't mind those 2 botches I think you are going to enjoy this a lot.


----------



## Zatiel

Re-watching some stuff this week. Hero Vs. Richards from PWG Seven is legitimately better on the re-watch. The early gear period isn't as long as I'd remembered, and holy crap do they have chemistry. At one point Richards tries a crazy Sunset Flip out of a Powerbomb and completely overshoots, landing flat on his spine. They didn't even miss a beat, Hero went straight for the advantage and they were back into things. This is a case of a match looking better because of a screw-up, because it showed how damned well they handle themselves.


----------



## Bubz

> Re-watching some stuff this week. Hero Vs. Richards from PWG Seven is legitimately better on the re-watch. The early gear period isn't as long as I'd remembered, and holy crap do they have chemistry. At one point Richards tries a crazy Sunset Flip out of a Powerbomb and completely overshoots, landing flat on his spine. They didn't even miss a beat, Hero went straight for the advantage and they were back into things. This is a case of a match looking better because of a screw-up, because it showed how damned well they handle themselves.


Yeah i really liked how they both covered that up so well. Davey seems to have a knack for covering up botches well, like in his DBD match with Tyler when the buckle bomb got botched.


----------



## Alan4L

KOW/TakaSano ****1/2
Sugiura/Mori ****1/2


----------



## TheAce

> Agreed. And that screaming lady is the worst. It got to the point on the last Ontario show where not only were us fans saying "Shut the fuck up!" but Roderick Strong said "Shut up, slut!" Which got a huge pop.


Funny cause I was re-watching DBDH VIII last night in my effort to re-watch the IPPVs I have on GFL before Final Battle and a couple things dawned on me...

-That girl is the 2nd most annoying thing in Indy Wrestling...sure, everyone knows this but you gotta give her this....At least she rides the heels and cheers the faces and I'd bet money she has NO idea what "getting yourself over" as a fan is either..still, she needs to shut up.

-Steen Vs Generico from this show is MUCH better than people are saying IMO. I really don't wanna write some long winded aricle about it but it really is a fantastic opening match and fits better in the fued storyline than people are giving it credit for. This match and the way it was set up was a turning point for Steens character...anyway

-Joe Dumbbrowski is the most annoying thing in Indy Wrestling

-They've been dragging this Brisoces/KOW thing on WAY to long. The way they were hyping the conflict with Papa Brisoce during this macth the match with him should have taken place at Glory By Honor...

-The Generico tie incident is still amazing the 2nd time, even in Dumbbrowski tries his best to ruin it. Ugh, I can't believe I used to complain about Prazak, he's a regular JR next to this moron.


----------



## seancarleton77

It's official the Motor City Machine Guns have nothing on the Kings of Wrestling. Hero & Castagnoli are not just the best tag team in the world, they are the best singles wrestlers in the world!

Chris "Superstar" Hero & Claudio "Best 6'5+ wrestler alive" Castagnoli vs. Yoshihiro "I'll make your face look like mine if you talk shit" Takayama & Takuma (Rolling Savate x50) Sano = ****3/4. Best tag match of the year hands down.

Takashi Sugiura (c) vs. Takeshi Morishima = 5 FUCKING STARS! In my opinion better than Davey vs. Tyler and Taker vs. Michaels.


----------



## seabs

*Yoshihiro Takayama & Takuma Sano vs Kings Of Wrestling - NOAH 05.12.2010*
_****1/4+_

*5 stars for Sugi/Shima? Jesus christ. It was good besides the botches but nowhere near the level of Taker/Michaels. Shima kicked out of too much stuff in the final stretch too. If that kick to the head doesn't finish someone off then nothing should. Around ***3/4. Probably would have gone higher if Sugi didn't try the same move he nearly broke his neck with earlier and did the same with again and the slight overkill at the end. Never thought I'd say this about a NOAH match this year but the KOW tag really could have done with just a few more minutes. NOAH MOTY quite easily though. Loads of fucking awesome moments in such a short space of time.*


----------



## antoniomare007

Kensuke vs Akiyama is better than KOW vs TakSano imo. 

I agree that the tag match should had a couple more minutes, Hero and Claudio spent 10 minutes trying to make the people care and when they finally did, they went for the finish. It was a great perfomance by the KOW they practically did everything on the match.


Morishima vs Sugi was a great war between 2 heavyweights but those botches bothered me (couldn't even enjoy the moonsault thinking Shima would land on Sugs head or something) but I can see other people - like sean and Alan - not seeing them as a big deal and enjoying the match. Saying it was a perfect match (that's what 5 snowflakes mean, right?) is going overboard though.


----------



## Bubz

*KOW vs Takayama/Sano ***3/4 - *****

Really good match all thanks to the KOW but it did need longer. Sano really did nothing at all apart from the same spinning back kick about 10 times which got very annoying. KOW did everything to make this match good. Hero busted out some moves i have never seen him do before which was awesome. So yeah very good but no where near tag match of the year IMO


----------



## antoniomare007

*Daisuke Sekimoto & Yoshihito Sasaki vs. Jun Kasai & Jaki Numazawa - 11/22/10 Barbed Wire Execution Tag Title Match*

Kasai is crazy, lol at walking barefoot over the ropes covered in barb wire. I liked this a lot, it didn't have down time, it was hard hitting and had some damn good nearfalls ****-****1/4.


----------



## Caponex75

Yeah.....I like you Sean but I think you are massively overrating those matches. That being said, I still think they are good though. 


Oh and fock NRC vs. Apollo 55......NRC vs. Jado & Gedo is where it is at. Everyone was ON in this and the Differ Ariake crowd surprisingly were into this. Really loved this and can't wait for a better quality version to hit the net.


----------



## lewieG

TheAce said:


> -They've been dragging this Brisoces/KOW thing on WAY to long. The way they were hyping the conflict with Papa Brisoce during this macth the match with him should have taken place at Glory By Honor...


I watched this match the other day, and I agree, I forgot just how long ago that Papa Briscoe angle happened. That match was still great though, had sick heat from the crowd, kinda reminded me of a Rock vs HHH brawl for the title back in the day. The 6 man tag at Final Battle really needs some sort of gimmick imo, because taking the feud from that DBD match back to a regular match is silly.


----------



## CM Skittle

I just watched the puro Kings of Wrestling match since people were talking about it in here and I thought it was really good! The Kings of Wrestling are by far the best tag team in the world right now, I'd put this match in my top 3 tag matches of the year. ****1/4


----------



## Derek

Just re-watched Kings vs. TakaSano and wasn't as impressed by it as much as others here were.

Match seemed almost directionless at times. They had Sano isolated for the first part of the match, but they couldn't seem to make up their minds on whether they were going to work over the leg or the back. Didn't care for how Takayama was seemingly neutralized for the first half of the match. He's supposed to be one of the most badass guys they have and he was seen trying to get his bearings for half of the match after only a couple of moves, one of which wasn't even caught by the camera.

The Kings looked good for the most part. The crowd ate up Hero's dive and Claudio hitting Takayama with the Riccola Bomb. The knee strike Takayama hit on Vlaudio who was in mid-air was cringe inducing. Didn't think the finishing stretch was all that great, but they seemed to be pressed for time, which was weird as no match on the card went 20 minutes. Maybe if there is a rematch they can get more time.


Was a solid match, but I'm not loving it as much as others are.


----------



## poleshifter

I totally agree with Derek. KoW vs TakaSano wasn't THAT great i thought. Especially Sano went overboard with the spinning kick and never really found his way into the match. But i LOVED Morishima vs Sugiura. Sugi's matches are just extremly brutal and dramatic. the kick to the head was insane, and the botches just added to the realistic feeling of the fight. **** 1/4


----------



## Bubz

*Morishima vs Sugiura - ****1/4*

Yeah this was great! Morishima is a fucking beast, seriously how do you take those shots and not even look bothered by it?! I think the thing that kept it from being even higher was that after all these brutal moves and strikes it ended with a move that looked tame in comparison, and they maybe could have ended it a tiny bit sooner. Definately better than KOW vs TakSano which i really didnt like as much as some other people did.


----------



## patrickshelley

Caponex75 said:


> Yeah.....I like you Sean but I think you are massively overrating those matches. That being said, I still think they are good though.
> 
> 
> Oh and fock NRC vs. Apollo 55......NRC vs. Jado & Gedo is where it is at. Everyone was ON in this and the Differ Ariake crowd surprisingly were into this. Really loved this and can't wait for a better quality version to hit the net.




Who is NRC?


----------



## Rickey

Whenever we do our end of the year awards, team of the year will go to the Kings hands down. Runner ups being the MCMG. I really want Hero and Claudio to hold a singles belt in ROH sometime in the next few years.


----------



## smitlick

patrickshelley said:


> Who is NRC?


No Remorse Corps i presume aka Davey & Rocky.


----------



## seabs

*Yeah it's Davey/Romero. They tagged together in the Super J Tag League and got all the way to the final. *



Derek said:


> Just re-watched Kings vs. TakaSano and wasn't as impressed by it as much as others here were.
> 
> Match seemed almost directionless at times. They had Sano isolated for the first part of the match, but they couldn't seem to make up their minds on whether they were going to work over the leg or the back. Didn't care for how Takayama was seemingly neutralized for the first half of the match. He's supposed to be one of the most badass guys they have and he was seen trying to get his bearings for half of the match after only a couple of moves, one of which wasn't even caught by the camera.
> 
> The Kings looked good for the most part. The crowd ate up Hero's dive and Claudio hitting Takayama with the Riccola Bomb. The knee strike Takayama hit on Vlaudio who was in mid-air was cringe inducing. Didn't think the finishing stretch was all that great, but they seemed to be pressed for time, which was weird as no match on the card went 20 minutes. Maybe if there is a rematch they can get more time.
> 
> 
> Was a solid match, but I'm not loving it as much as others are.


*I thought Takayama's selling was amazing personally. First time in forever that I genuinly brought into a piece of selling. The idea was that Hero/Claudio caught the older guy off guard with the quick start and he was more startled than hurt. Them not catching the big boot that took Takayama out bothered me too. The last too spots you mentioned were awesome. There was loads of spots in the match that felt really original and was great to see which made it stand out a lot more given the current pro wrestling environment where every match follows a similar formula. Definitely think it would have been better given a few more minutes but I'd prefer to be wanting more then them actually doing more and killing it off at the end with too much overkill.*


----------



## Chismo

The Kings Of Wrestling vs TakaSano ******

Takashi Sugiura vs Takeshi Morishima *****1/2*

KENTA vs Naomichi Marufuji ****1/2*

Awesome matches.


----------



## patrickshelley

Seabs said:


> *Yeah it's Davey/Romero. They tagged together in the Super J Tag League and got all the way to the final. *
> 
> *I thought Takayama's selling was amazing personally. First time in forever that I genuinly brought into a piece of selling. The idea was that Hero/Claudio caught the older guy off guard with the quick start and he was more startled than hurt. Them not catching the big boot that took Takayama out bothered me too. The last too spots you mentioned were awesome. There was loads of spots in the match that felt really original and was great to see which made it stand out a lot more given the current pro wrestling environment where every match follows a similar formula. Definitely think it would have been better given a few more minutes but I'd prefer to be wanting more then them actually doing more and killing it off at the end with too much overkill.*


OH MY!! No Remorse Corpse is back!! i didn't know that, it's best thing i've heard today.


----------



## wildpegasus

Davey Romero vs Gedo/Jedo was awesome. It's one of the 2 best tags I've seen this year. It says volumes for the match that they got all that heat in it.


----------



## Speedy McGee

antoniomare007 said:


> *Daisuke Sekimoto & Yoshihito Sasaki vs. Jun Kasai & Jaki Numazawa - 11/22/10 Barbed Wire Execution Tag Title Match*
> 
> Kasai is crazy, lol at walking barefoot over the ropes covered in barb wire. I liked this a lot, it didn't have down time, it was hard hitting and had some damn good nearfalls ****-****1/4.


This match looks interesting, I'm defiently going to check this out.


----------



## rafz

NOAH Winter Navigation 23/11
_Koji Kanemoto & Tiger Mask IV vs. KENTA & Atsushi Aoki - _******

NOAH Winter Navigation 05/12
_Naomichi Marufuji vs. KENTA - _******
_Yoshihiro Takayama & Takuma Sano vs. Kings Of Wrestling - _*****1/4*
_Takashi Sugiura vs. Takeshi Morishima - _*****1/4*


----------



## Bubz

*ROH Allied Forces - KOW vs Davey/Daniels ****1/4*

I really liked Davey and Daniels showing some good team work, made it seem more believable that could win. Crowd was quiet in places but it didn't really bother me and it was nice to see the Kings not cheat to win. Post match promo's where great and it got me excited for KOW vs Wolves and i REALLY hope Davey wins the belt.


----------



## seancarleton77

Danielson vs. TJP may have been a contender for match of the year but the fucking Germans ruined the entire match, so I don't think so.


----------



## antoniomare007

it's a damn shame that 3/4 of all the great matches wXw has are pretty much ruined by those fans.


----------



## seancarleton77

Kings of Wrestling vs Davey Richards & Christopher Daniels ****1/4


----------



## smitlick

Davey Richards vs Tyler Black - ROH Tag Wars 2010 - ****1/4


----------



## Speedy McGee

Does anybody know where I can watch Shingo vs. Bryan Danielson at?


----------



## smitlick

Speedy McGee said:


> Does anybody know where I can watch Shingo vs. Bryan Danielson at?


http://dgusa.tv/storedvd.htm


----------



## CM Skittle

Yeah if you want to see it you probably have to buy it because Gabe like gives people free stuff for reporting download links to DGUSA and EVOLVE matches. Even though I would spend your money on a different DVD instead of supporting a loser like Gabe who throws fits and tries to sue the wrestlers that make his fat ass money, I can't stand him


----------



## Caligula

he's a virgin I think


----------



## Zatiel

Who did Sapolsky sue?


----------



## FITZ

He threatened to sue the Young Bucks and some other guys that agreed to work for DGUSA during WM weekend but then said they couldn't. 

Can't blame him in all honesty.


----------



## Caponex75

TaylorFitz said:


> He threatened to sue the Young Bucks and some other guys that agreed to work for DGUSA during WM weekend but then said they couldn't.
> 
> Can't blame him in all honesty.


Well Bucks had just gotten signed by TNA(Which was a big break for them) and more importantly, Richards was just signed by Ring Of Honor right before them. In a raging moment after losing a top star in Richards in DGUSA AND Evolve, he tried to sue them. Problem was, they were all verbal contracts which is about as good as monopoly money.


----------



## The REAL MP

Caponex75 said:


> Well Bucks had just gotten signed by TNA(Which was a big break for them) and more importantly, Richards was just signed by Ring Of Honor right before them. In a raging moment after losing a top star in Richards in DGUSA AND Evolve, he tried to sue them. Problem was, *they were all verbal contracts which is about as good as monopoly money*.


That's not true legally speaking. Just about everyone in all fields of labor are hired on a smile and a handshake, and you can still sue on it. The problem was, Gabe would be paying more in attorney and court fees to file the suit than he could prove he lost by the performers not showing.


----------



## FITZ

A verbal contract is just as binding as a written one. The problem is that Gabe would have to prove that the talent he sued actually agreed to the contract. In a court case though I think Gabe would have certainly won. Hell, I could have done some studying for a few hours and represented Gabe and I think we could have won.


----------



## smitlick

CM Skittle said:


> Yeah if you want to see it you probably have to buy it because Gabe like gives people free stuff for reporting download links to DGUSA and EVOLVE matches. Even though I would spend your money on a different DVD instead of supporting a loser like Gabe who throws fits and tries to sue the wrestlers that make his fat ass money, I can't stand him


Whats even more annoying is that he doesn't actually send free shit out for reporting links. I reported one of my own and haven't gotten anything. Not even a thank you.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

So it's YOU SMITLICK~!

He may have matched the IP address of the report to the IP address that uploaded the file.


----------



## silver kyle

superdupersonic said:


> So it's YOU SMITLICK~!


Haha that got a good laugh outta me. I'm in such a good mood tonight.


----------



## smitlick

superdupersonic said:


> So it's YOU SMITLICK~!
> 
> He may have matched the IP address of the report to the IP address that uploaded the file.


lol i was just trying to profit from my illegal downloading of the original full show and posting of the match.


----------



## Bubz

> So it's YOU SMITLICK~!


LOL! classic.


----------



## SHIRLEY

I reported someone's link once, as punishment for it being on a shitty site and being unbelievably slow to download.

Never did get my inflatable banging-stick things off Gabe...


----------



## Bubz

Has anybody ever recieved anything from them? If anything we should report Gabe for false advertising damn it!!!


----------



## TheAce

> Has anybody ever recieved anything from them? If anything we should report Gabe for false advertising damn it!!!



Lol, you know Gabe is never gonna anybody anything for reporting those links, he probably just figures that people who find them are pirating as well and this is his petty little way of getting back.


----------



## seabs

seancarleton77 said:


> Danielson vs. TJP may have been a contender for match of the year but the fucking Germans ruined the entire match, so I don't think so.


*It's the first great wXw match I've seen that I thought they legit ruined. Their chants just got to the point where the actual wrestling seemed an afterthought to them. *


----------



## smitlick

TheAce said:


> Lol, you know Gabe is never gonna anybody anything for reporting those links, he probably just figures that people who find them are pirating as well and this is his petty little way of getting back.


I think its safe to say Gabe can go fuck himself. Won't be ever buying shit from either of his sites.


----------



## seancarleton77

TNA & WxW fans = Match of the year candidate killers.


----------



## smitlick

seancarleton77 said:


> TNA & WxW fans = Match of the year candidate killers.


and Canadian DGUSA fans.


----------



## seancarleton77

smitlick said:


> and Canadian DGUSA fans.


What fans? Seriously there are about 50 in Canada and they should for the most part be deported.


----------



## smitlick

seancarleton77 said:


> What fans? Seriously there are about 50 in Canada and they should for the most part be deported.


lol watch the DGUSA Canada shows and you'll understand.


----------



## NORCAL TV

Matt Carlos vs Mr. Wrestling # 4 for the APW Worldwide Internet Championship gets my vote


----------



## TheAce

KOW Vs Takayama/Sano - **** 1/4

Can there be any doubt that the Kings reign supreme? Also, how over were the Kings with the crowd, holy poop.


----------



## seancarleton77

AJPW: Kaz Hayashi vs. Phil Atlas = ***3/4

I'm not sure Kaz should ever lose that Title. Whoever succeeds him will never live up to his legendary Title run, and they will never have the same calibre of matches as Kaz. Most underrated Junior heavyweight in the world, and perhaps the best.


----------



## Chismo

Suwama vs. Minoru Suzuki (August 29, 2010) ****

Amazing match.

Masakatsu Funaki vs. Minoru Suzuki, Cage Match (March 21, 2010) ****1/4 

This is my MOTY from All Japan 2010.


----------



## Emperor DC

Seabs said:


> *It's the first great wXw match I've seen that I thought they legit ruined. Their chants just got to the point where the actual wrestling seemed an afterthought to them. *


Sounds earily similar.


----------



## Speedy McGee

So I've been watching a lot of wrestling these past couple of days and here's some of my thoughts on recent MOTY matches, and a updated list of my top 25 matches.

AJ Styles vs. Doug Williams (TNA Final Resolution 2010) ***3/4
Good match from both men, but it felt like it could of been a little longer. It was just really starting to pick up before the match ended. This has to be the first good match I've seen from Doug William's TNA run and Styles first great match in a while. TNA let both men go out there and wrestle, with no gimmicks, no Russo swerves, and these two ended up having a good match. I enjoyed this more then the Generation Me vs. MCMG TLC match by the way. P.S- I totally marked out for the Chaos Theory on the floor.


Chris Hero vs. Akira Tozawa (PWG BOLA 2010) ****
Either Hero is a big dude, or Akira Tozawa is a dwarf. Chris Hero had a pretty big size advantage over Tozawa, which helped put Akira over as a underdog. Both men delivered some sick blows and Hero tossed Akira around the ring like a rag doll. I never saw Akira wrestle before, but he won my respect at the end of the match. He's entertaining little dude, and I would defiently not mine seeing him in PWG again.


Claudio Castagnoli vs. Ricochet (PWG BOLA 2010) ****
This was an epic david vs. goliath match, and it really reminded me of earlier small vs. big man matches. If I had to compare this to any past matches in wrestling Brock Lesnar vs. Rey Mysterio would take the cake. I've seen Ricochet wrestle for years so I know what he's capable of, but it was really nice seeing him win over the PWG crowd. For people who have never seen Ricochet's work, he's like a mix of Jack Evans, Evan Bourne, and Jerrell Clark. The guy can bustout a double moonsault. Anyways, for the most part Claudio dominated the whole match, but there were some freakish close near falls from Ricochet which almost made you think little Ricochet had the match. This match was a really fun watch, and I recommend everyone checking out this match to see a match with great clashing styles.


Kings of Wrestling vs. Takayama & Sano (NOAH) ****
I have to agree with everyone else, The Kings of Wrestling are without a doubt the best tag team in the industry at the moment. Great match with a couple of big spots which made me mark out like crazy. Claudio hit a Ricola Bomb on the big fat Takayama, and Chris Hero busted out the fucking Fosbury Flop. A couple of years ago I was not a big Hero fan at all. I thought Hero was extra generic, fat, boring, and unathletic. The only thing which held Hero together in ROH was the great Larry Sweeney. Now I look back on past Hero and see a complete different wrestler today. The man is in awesome shape, has a great look to him, and is all around phenomenal. The guy is busting out moves which AJ Styles usually does. His time in Mexico, Japan, and Europe has really paid off. Hero today is all around great wrestler, and I point at the Kings of Wrestling reuniting to make me realize that. Anyways back to the match, it was a hard hitting tag match and all four men delivered some devastating blows. The Kings of Wrestling continue to put on great matches, and it actually sounded like the Japanese fans were on the KOW's side.


Takashi Sugiura vs. Takeshi Morishima (NOAH) ****1/4
This was by far one of the most sickest stiffest matches all year. The only other match which can compare is Takashi Sugiura vs. Takayama. This makes and breaks the match though, because at times the match can become to hard to watch. I thought the ending was great and marked out like crazy, but a lot of people will probably won't like how these two put their bodies on the line the way they do. The match started out like any other big man match, and was really slow. The middle of the match shit starts to break down, and these two keep on inflicting crucial damage on one another. There are two really sick botches in the match which really urked me, but other than that I loved the match.


BARBWIRE MATCH- Jun Kasai & Jaki Numazawa vs Daisuke Sekimoto & Yoshihito Sasaki ****1/4 (BJW)
I love death match when done right, and this was done perfect. CZW should take a note on how to do death matches from companies like BJW. This was a epic gory showdown which wanted me to keep on watching. Immedietely after the opening bell blood started to drip. All four men showed a lot of emotion, and teased the barbwire throughout the contest. It was really cool seeing Daisuke Sekimoto in this kind of enviorment, because he usually does not do these kind of matches. Anyways for people who don't mind a little blood defiently check this one out.

JUST ADDED TO THE TOP 25

El Generico vs. Ricochet (PWG The Curse of Guerrilla Island) ****1/2
And this is why I love PWG, because of matches like this. Awesome match with two of the best high flyers in pro wrestling today. When I saw this match added to The Curse of Guerrilla Island card I really got my hopes up for these two wrestlers to create an awesome spectacular. These two delivered alright, and even went above expectations. I've watched Ricochet wrestle for many years now, even before he was in the bigger indy companies. I saw Ricochet start out in Maryland Pro Wrestling and he had some awesome matches with Ruckus. I've seen this guy bust out the double moonsault live, and I just couldn't figure out why he wasn't in any bigger indy companies. I am very happy that PWG gave Ricochet the chance to shine, and was suprised they gave him such a big win over someone like El Generico. The match up showed some crazy reversals, and Ricochet busted out many mark out moments. Really do yourself a favor and check this one out. It's up there with my favorite matches of the year, and one of the PWG matches this year.

TOP 25

Undertaker vs. HBK (WWE Wrestlemania 26) ****3/4
Golden Lovers vs Apollo 55 (NJPW) ****3/4
Yoshinobu Kanemaru Vs Naomichi Marufuji (NOAH 10th Anniversary Show) ****3/4
TWO OUT OF THREE FALLS MCMG vs. Beer Money (TNA THE WHOLE EFFING SHOW) ****1/2
Richards vs. Omega (PWG As The Worm Turns) ****1/2
CAGE MATCH- Mr.Anderson vs. Kurt Angle (TNA Lockdown) ****1/2
Generico and London vs. The Young Bucks vs. The Cutler Bros (PWG 7th Anniversary) ****1/2
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Prince Devitt (NJPW 1/30/10) ****1/2
STREET FIGHT- Cobana and Generico vs. Corino and Steen (ROH BFSE2) ****1/2 
KENTA vs. Marufuji (NOAH )****1/2 
Jushin Liger vs. Marafuji (NJPW)4/4/10) ****1/2
Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Kota Ibushi (DDT)****1/2
Minoru Suzuki vs Kohei Suwama (AJPW) ****1/2
DG Six Man Tag (DGUSA Mercury Rising) ****1/2
Ricochet vs. El Generico (PWG The Curse of Guerrilla Island) ****1/2
Dragon vs. Bobby Fish (Evolve 4) ****1/2
Hero vs. Richards (PWG 7th Anniversary) ****1/4
Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong ****1/4 (PWG Titannica)
AJ Styles vs. Kurt Angle (TNA Impact 1/4/10) ****1/4
Chris Hero vs. Tyler Black (ROH BFSE 2) ****1/4
Davey Richards vs. Kenny Omega (ROH Epic Encounter 3) ****1/4
Davey Richards vs. Kota Ibushi (Evolve 1) ****1/4
Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Tyler Black (ROH Big Bang)****1/4
Daiskuke Sekimoto vs. HARASHIMA (DDT) ****1/4
Shingo vs. BxB Hulk (DG 7/11) ****1/4


----------



## smitlick

*Chikara - Through Savage Progress Cuts The Jungle Line*

Mike Quackenbush & Manami Toyota vs Claudio Castagnoli & Sara Del Rey
****

*AAW - Defining Moment: Fade To Black*

Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs Josh Raymond & Christian Able
****


----------



## Bubz

*ROH Final Battle - Davey Richards vs Roderick Strong ****3/4*

*ROH Final Battle - Kevin Steen vs El Generico ******

Yeah, thats right.


----------



## Chismo

Final Battle

Roderick Strong vs Davey Richards ****1/2

Kevin Steen vs El Generico ****3/4

Hell, yeah!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

bubz123 said:


> *ROH Final Battle - Davey Richards vs Roderick Strong ****3/4*
> 
> *ROH Final Battle - Kevin Steen vs El Generico ******
> 
> Yeah, thats right.


My exact ratings.

I could see Meltzer giving Steen/Generico match **** 3/4 and Richards/Strong **** 1/2 like most people are doing. I would actually bump both up a quarter star though. ROH right now is probably the best in ring wrestling ever so I have no problem giving a match 5 stars here.


----------



## Groovemachine

I was actually a bigger fan of Strong/Richards than the Generico/Steen match although I may put it down to tiredness as it was gone 4am here when watching it live. So prior to a rewatch:

ROH Final Battle - Davey Richards vs Roderick Strong ****1/2

ROH Final Battle - Kevin Steen vs El Generico ****1/4


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Final Battle 2010*

Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards *****1/2*

Kevin Steen vs. El Generico *****3/4*

Will most likely change once I get to watch them again.


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

Strong vs. Richards: ****1/2 ish
Steen vs. Generico: ****3/4 - *****

I'll have a conclusive answer after I rewatch them soon.

I think an important part of both matches is pacing. As far as I'm concerned, the World title match peaked at the SSP and never got there again (which makes it a bit lower than the DBDVIII match which peaked at the right time).

Steen/Generico may be my 3rd ***** match of the year, though (with WM26 and DBDVIII main-events).
I'm excited to watch them again.



EDIT:

Strong vs. Richards: ****3/4
Steen vs. Generico *****

The main-event is the most flawed ***** match I've probably ever rated.
But damn if that story wasn't the most compelling told in the ring this year.


----------



## EffectRaven

I have Strong and Richards at a strong *****1/2*

I have Steen and Generico at *****3/4* at the moment but I could see myself going a full five once I see it again


----------



## Bubz

EDIT:


> Strong vs. Richards: ****3/4
> Steen vs. Generico *****
> 
> The main-event is the most flawed ***** match I've probably ever rated.
> But damn if that story wasn't the most compelling told in the ring this year.


Completely agree with everything you said.


----------



## Caponex75

After Richards vs. Strong, he might end up winning WOTY for me again. That whole bit at the end was unbelievable.


----------



## Rickey

Shaemus/Morrison, TLC-*3.75/5* All of their ppv matches have been good but this one is the best.

edit: Also check out the fatal four way world title match from the same show, even though I preferred the Shaemus/Morrison match. The fatal four way seemed to drag. Check both out when you can though.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH Glory By Honor IX*

Steen/Corino vs Generico/Cabana - ****
KOW vs WGTT - ****


----------



## FITZ

I'm really tempted to name Steen/Generico as my MOTY, and I gave Shawn/Undertaker the full five stars. It's one of the most amazing matches I've ever seen. I made a statement in this thread a while back where I said no indy match could capture the feeling that Michaels/Taker had but when Generico took his mask from Steen, threw it to the ground and blasted him with the chair in the same spot that started the feud a full year ago I think I was proven wrong. The moment when Steen kicked out of the top rope brain buster is also right up there with HBK kicking out of the Tombstone. 

Strong/Richards is right up on the top of my list as well. Can't really name that many matches that I thought were better than it this year.


----------



## silver kyle

WWE TLC

Sheamus vs. John Morrison (Ladder Match) ***1/2-***3/4
Best Sheamus match ever I'd say. Really surprised me.

Kane vs. Edge vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio (TLC Match) ****
Some of the bumps were damn brutal. Especially the one from Del Rio when he was on the ladder in the ring and fell onto the table on the outside. Kane played the monster role nicely.

Miz/Orton wasn't bad for what it was, but I missed out on the 3 way IC title match. Also strange that Cena/Barrett main evented.


----------



## antoniomare007

Steen vs Generico was amazing, perfect match to end the feud of the year. Can't stand the audio on ROH's shows, how the fuck they still have problems whith that shit after all this time??


----------



## Zatiel

Two good PPVs in two nights. Surprised by how much I enjoyed TLC.

Richards/Strong did not hold up for me. Their weakest encounter this year, but the bar was high. I buy that Richards was concussed, as they had multiple awkward moments in attempted counters and chain wrestling that didn't look deliberate (though his grogginess during the Ankle Lock did look worked). The "submission" that Truth distracted from being placed so far from the end of the match broke everything for me. They shouldn't be ready to give up, then kick out of a dozen more things. Still a good match with some fun nearfalls, but nowhere near MOTYC for me.

Generico/Steen was amazing. I look forward to rewatching it. Grotesque like a Fight Without Honor should be, and that ending is one of the best in ROH history. This sort of thing should happen very rarely. It went into overkill, but Generico's selling and their general pacing made it work. I'll need to re-watch it, but it feels like it's on the very high end. I wonder if Steen's career really is over. This was a great way to end it.

Sheamus/Morrison was a great ladder match. Can't remember ever seeing something with such a deliberate story. They had actual leg psychology in a Ladder Match. Morrison took sick bumps, and in the end Sheamus really did come off like an unkillable monster.


----------



## Bubz

Morrison/Sheamus had great leg psychology in one of their other matches as well, think it was survivor series, They work very well together. Looking forward to watching the matches from TLC as i always love it when WWE pull out a good show/matches.


----------



## seabs

*Daisuke Sekimoto & Yoshihito Sasaki vs Jun Kasai & Jaki Numazawa - BJW Tag Team Championships - Barbed Wire Execution Match - BJW 22.11.2010*
_****_

*Masato Yoshino vs CIMA - Open The Dream Gate Championship - Dragon Gate 23.11.2010*
_****_

*Roderick Strong vs Davey Richards - ROH World Championship - ROH Final Battle 2010*
_****_

*John Morrison vs Sheamus - Ladder Match - TLC 2010*
_****_

*Kota Ibsuhi vs La Sombra - NJPW 01.06.2010*
_***3/4_

*Fujita Jr. Hayato vs Kenny Omega - NJPW 02.06.2010*
_***3/4_

*Fujita Jr. Hayato & Taro Nohashi vs Masaaki Mochizuki & Super Shisa - NJPW 09.11.2010*
_***3/4_

*Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs La Sombra & Mascara Dorada - NJPW 10.11.2010*
_***3/4_

*Shinsuke Nakamura, Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs Manabu Nakanishi, Koji Kanemoto & Tiger Mask IV - NJPW 11.11.2010*
_***3/4_

*Koji Kanemoto & Tiger Mask IV vs Masaaki Mochizuki & Super Shisa - NJPW 12.11.2010*
_***3/4_


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Dragon Gate Infinity 194* - Masato Yoshino© vs. Ryo Saito (Dream Gate) - ****3/4*

*Dragon Gate Infinity 195* - WORLD-1 vs. Deep Drunkers (Losing Unit Disbands) - ****3/4*

*Dragon Gate Infinity 195* - WARRIORS© vs. KAMIKAZE (Triangle Gate) - *****1/2*

*Dragon Gate Infinity 196* - New Hazard vs. Do FIXER - *****1/4*

*Dragon Gate Infinity 196* - Yoshino's Army vs. Doi's Army - ******

*WWE TLC* - John Morrison vs. Sheamus (#1 Contenders Ladder Match) - ******

*WWE TLC* - Kane© vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Edge vs. Alberto Del Rio (World Title TLC Match) - ******


----------



## dj161

Morrison vs Sheamus - ****
Edge vs Del Rio vs Mysterio vs Kane - ***1/2

Richards vs Strong - ****1/2
Steen vs Generico - ****3/4


----------



## New Blood

I'll nominate Black Terry as Wrestler of the Year. For the last few years, he's been traveling all over the lucha indies, especially IWRG, and have been having consistently matches that ranged from fun to great to epic. One of the best luchadore technicians that I've ever seen.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Watched the Kanemoto/Hayato Jr. Fujita match from the BOSJ tourney earlier. Great match, exactly what I look for in a Kanemoto match against a strong underdog babyface. Not quite as good as their J-Cup match, but deeply up there. Definitely my favourite match of 2010 from Japan. Although that isn't saying much at this stage. It's in my top 5 overall, though.


----------



## KingCrash

*WWE - TLC*
John Morrison vs. Sheamus - #1 Contender Ladder Match - ****
Smackdown Fatal Four Way - World Heavyweight Title TLC Match - ****

*ROH - Allied Forces*
Kings of Wrestling vs. Davey Richards & Christopher Daniels - ****

*ROH - Richards vs. Daniels*
Davey Richards vs. Christopher Daniels - ****1/4

*AAW - Reign of Violence*
Tyler Black vs. Silas Young - AAW Heavyweight Title - ****

*AIW - Absolution V*
Bryan Danielson vs. Johnny Gargano - AIW Absolute Title - ****
Shiima Xion vs. Ricochet - AIW Intense Division Title - ***3/4


----------



## Caponex75

*ROH - Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards for the ROH World Heavyweight Championship*



Some guy from 411mania said:


> I hope that the concussion issue is an angle. For Davey's well-being of course, but also because it would make for such a sublime testament to in-ring psychology. He came off as a man demented, possessed even, by his WILL to win that championship: coming back from every opurtunistic mega-spot & kicking out of every match-finishing flurry, thanks to his inhuman, instinctive drive to not give in. In kayfabe, the concussion should be the consequence- The result after absorbing all of that sickening, culminative punishment in a matter of minutes instead of staying down for the count. This sure as hell makes Davey look strong, as it makes his passing-out a weakness of the flesh, and not of the man.


This sold it for me. I think I could find sense in Richards using the Tiger/Gibson Driver against Strong as it would of been a slap in the face against the man that pretty much called him a failure if he had won with it. The ending is intelligent as for what the quote says and it ended up saying that Richards ultimately was beaten because of his soul driving more power than his body could handle. Strong looks freaking awesome but Richards, having the thought of his grandfather in mind, never gave up. Can the iron ever cool down with Davey Richards? It seems in the past three world title matches, Richards has risen his stock up more than a guy should be able too. ****3/4


----------



## Caligula

Andy3000 said:


> Watched the Kanemoto/Hayato Jr. Fujita match from the BOSJ tourney earlier. Great match, exactly what I look for in a Kanemoto match against a strong underdog babyface. Not quite as good as their J-Cup match, but deeply up there. Definitely my favourite match of 2010 from Japan. Although that isn't saying much at this stage. It's in my top 5 overall, though.


watch Regal/Danielson from Raw tonight. Tremendous 5 minute match


----------



## camstun187

Well really, the only thing truly holding me back now is the release of PWG's Cyanide, since Tozawa/Steen is apparently amazing.

But anyways, here I go with my picks:

-El Generico Vs. Kevin Steen - Fight Without Honor
-The Cutlers Vs. Peligro Abejas Vs. The Young Bucks - Guerrilla Warfare
-SHINGO Vs. Brian Danielson
-Brian Cage Vs. Brandon Bonham (Seven) - Just for how out-of-nowhere exceptional it was for being the second match on the card, with literally no hype at all.
-Davey Richards Vs. Chris Hero (Seven)
-Steen/Corino Vs. Cabana/Generico - BFSE2
-Thumbtack Jack Vs. Drake Younger - wXw's The Vision
-Scott Lost Vs. Scorpio Skyy
-Akira Tozawa Vs. Chris Hero 
-Shawn Michaels Vs. The Undertaker
-Kenny Omega Vs. Davey Richards - As The Worm Turns
-The Young Bucks Vs. Generico/Chuck Taylor - As The Worm Turns
-Chris Sabin Vs. Roderick Strong - As The Worm Turns
-JC Bailey Vs. Thumbtack Jack - CZW's Walking on Pins and Needles
-Dragon Gate Six Man from Mercury Rising

Be back with more later


----------



## FITZ

Aside from a few PWG shows at the end of the year,mostly Hero/Tozawa and Ricochet/Generico from all accounts, I've seen most of the big matches this year in the US and can make a list without having to mention that I've missed half of the year. 

1. Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels WM26 
2. Kevin Steen vs. El Generico Final Battle 2010 
I almost put these the other way around. The action was great in both and the story telling was incredible. These are hands down the best matches that I saw all year. I'm giving the nod to WM because Shawn and Undertaker had all the emotion and intensity and they didn't need all the weapons and crazy spots to pull it off. I'm giving them both 5* for now and the fact that WM was more of a wrestling match and just as emotional is the only reason it's getting the nod. I can't say anything bad about either match. 

3. Bryan Danielson vs. Shingo DGUSA 1 Year Anniversary. 
Prior to Final Battle I had never marked so hard for a match in my life. From a live experience it was amazing to see and it still stands as the second greatest match I've ever seen in person. 

4. Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong Final Battle 2010
Maybe it is one of the biggest indy spot fests that you will ever see but there was a fantastic story thrown in as well. I can't wait to see the eventual rematch between these guys. I've seen them wrestle many times before and this is hands down the best encoutner of theirs that I have ever seen.

5. Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards Death Before Dishonor
Besides live bias, I'm putting this behind Davey/Strong because the story that was told wasn't as good. And the interference hurt the match a little bit, which wasn't the case at all for Strong/Richards. 




Honorable mention goes to

Motor City Machine Guns vs. Kings of Wrestling Supercard of Honor
Davey Richards vs. Chris Hero PWG Seven
Guerrilla Warfare Match PWG Seven
Bryan Danielson vs. Bobby Fish Evolve 4
Chuck Taylor vs. Claudio Castagnoli Evolve 3
Davey Richards vs. Kota Ibushi Evolve 1
KOW vs. WGTT Glory by Honor
Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black 8th Anniversary Show
El Generico vs. Davey Richards 8th Anniversary Show
Steen and Corino vs. Generico and Cabanna BFSE 2
Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong BFSE 2 and PWG Titanica 


I'm sure I'm forgetting some but I really have loved the quality of matches that we've seen this year from the various indy companies out there.


----------



## New Blood

I'm working on watching all the wrestling that I can from this year and I should be able to post my MOTY list by the end of March.


----------



## KingKicks

*WWE Tables, Ladders and Chairs 2010*

John Morrison vs. Sheamus ****3/4-*****


----------



## New Blood

*Kota Ibushi vs. Davey Richards - Evolve 1*
Figured that I would give this another watch to see if it was any better on a repeated viewing and it wasn't. The match was going good with Richards going after Ibushi's arm and there may have been a slight resemblance of storytelling and psychology but that is all thrown out as Ibushi no sells the superplex and the match kicks into everything that I hate about indie wrestling these days. This will get a NO vote from me.


----------



## Generation-Now

New Blood said:


> *Kota Ibushi vs. Davey Richards - Evolve 1*
> Figured that I would give this another watch to see if it was any better on a repeated viewing and it wasn't. The match was going good with Richards going after Ibushi's arm and there may have been a slight resemblance of storytelling and psychology but that is all thrown out as Ibushi no sells the superplex and the match kicks into everything that I hate about indie wrestling these days. This will get a NO vote from me.


...so why did you mention it in the Match of the Year thread?


----------



## silver kyle

Generation-Now said:


> ...so why did you mention it in the Match of the Year thread?


Probably to start up a conversation about why it was/wasn't good. Kinda like when Seabs wrote about how terrible the Kurt Angle vs. Jeff Hardy match was. The point of the thread is to kind of talk about potential matches of the year, and to strike up discussions.


----------



## jawbreaker

Richards vs. Ibushi was typical indy stuff. Not bad, but nothing that would sell me on an ROH B show. The match from that show worth going out of your way to see is TJP vs. Sawa.


----------



## lewieG

That Richards vs Ibushi match showed me a lot of things I don't really like about Davey. He did a lot of stuff here that he should reserve for really big matches. Yeah, it's the new promotion's first show, and the main event, but this was an example of why he should scale back his matches. I did enjoy the match though, apart from the ridiculous headbutts which are pretty stupid.


----------



## seabs

Generation-Now said:


> ...so why did you mention it in the Match of the Year thread?


*Because a lot of other people consider it a MOTYC.*


----------



## kwjr86

*ROH: Richards vs. Daniels*
Davey Richards vs. Christopher Daniels: ****1/2 - ****3/4.


----------



## Bubz

OK this is not a MOTYC (Sorry) but it has to be said. For anyone who loves to see WWE deliver like me, because we know they can, John Cena vs Dolph Ziggler on raw was great. This match to me proves why i despise Cena haters, the man is clearly brilliant at what he does and he made Ziggler look awesome.


----------



## Generation-Now

Seabs said:


> *Because a lot of other people consider it a MOTYC.*


LOL who has this in their top 10 MOTYC list? 

I get a criticism about the match, but this happened at the start of the year... The match has already been discussed a lot, both praised and criticized. It's become very irrelevant at this point in the year; not to mention being a very giant waste of time to try and debate why it isn't a MOTYC after people are ranting and raving about matches like Black/Richards, Strong/Richards, BxB Hulk/SHINGO, MMG/KOW, etc, etc. being close to 5 stars. Especially when you factor in that even some of the most delusional people only had Ibushi/Richards at 4 1/4 stars.


----------



## rafz

WWE TLC
_John Morrison vs. Sheamus - Ladder Match - _*****1/4*
_Kane vs. Edge vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio - TLC Match - _******


----------



## Chismo

Kings Of Wrestling vs Christopher Daniels & Davey Richards ****

Christopher Daniels vs Davey Richards ****1/2


----------



## Zatiel

Daniels Vs. Richards is the best match to pop up at the end of the year. Amazing stuff, especially out of Daniels. I could watch the counter to the SSP all day.


----------



## B-Boy21

Generation-Now said:


> LOL who has this in their top 10 MOTYC list?
> 
> I get a criticism about the match, but this happened at the start of the year... The match has already been discussed a lot, both praised and criticized. It's become very irrelevant at this point in the year; not to mention being a very giant waste of time to try and debate why it isn't a MOTYC after people are ranting and raving about matches like Black/Richards, Strong/Richards, BxB Hulk/SHINGO, MMG/KOW, etc, etc. being close to 5 stars. Especially when you factor in that even some of the most delusional people only had Ibushi/Richards at 4 1/4 stars.



In my opinion its at least 4 and 1/2 stars but thats just me. Its really hard to see people not give it at least 4 stars. Just a great match with tons of action and GREAT Storytelling which isn't around too much today. Also on another note who thinks that MCMG vs KOW is a 5 start match. Great match and all but not one of the best matches all year.


----------



## Bubz

*WWE TLC - John Morrison vs Sheamus ****1/4*

I loved this match! second best match from WWE all year. The psychology and the leg work was fucking beautiful from both guys. I'm sure the result suprised alot of people, me included, so that was awesome and their series has made me a fan of both. Morrison looked great in all of their matches and showed he is not just a spot monkey and Sheamus has looked equally impressive looking like a beast, he gave an amazing performance in this match and lost nothing from putting JoMo over. I can't remember the last time i saw that type of psychology and story in a match let alone a ladder match, the spots where very inventive as well. Great great stuff.


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

bubz123 said:


> *WWE TLC - John Morrison vs Sheamus ****1/4*
> 
> I loved this match! second best match from WWE all year. The psychology and the leg work was fucking beautiful from both guys. I'm sure the result suprised alot of people, me included, so that was awesome and their series has made me a fan of both. Morrison looked great in all of their matches and showed he is not just a spot monkey and Sheamus has looked equally impressive looking like a beast, he gave an amazing performance in this match and lost nothing from putting JoMo over. I can't remember the last time i saw that type of psychology and story in a match let alone a ladder match, the spots where very inventive as well. Great great stuff.


Agree 100%.
We have similar tastes. Looking at your list, our star ratings are nearly identical (which is a tad scary).

Anyway:
Kings of Wrestling vs. Christopher Daniels & Davey Richards (****)
Davey Richards vs. Christopher Daniels (****1/4 - ****1/2)


----------



## smitlick

*DGUSA - Untouchable 2010*

Dragon Kid vs Shingo
****

Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi vs CIMA & Ricochet
****


----------



## Bubz

Agree 100%.


> We have similar tastes. Looking at your list, our star ratings are nearly identical (which is a tad scary).
> 
> Anyway:
> Kings of Wrestling vs. Christopher Daniels & Davey Richards (****)
> Davey Richards vs. Christopher Daniels (****1/4 - ****1/2)


Lol so we do...

*Davey Richards vs Christopher Daniels ****1/4 - ****1/2*
Undecided on this rating, part of me thinks ****1/4 because it didn't have what it needed to take it to the next level in some way, and ****1/2 because what it did have was awesome, some of the spots such as the SSP counter by Daniels and the BME counter by Davey where sick, The start was great with both men going hold for hold with each guy trying to one-up the other and it was easily Daniels best performance since coming back and another MOTYC for Davey, the guy is on fire and seemingly can't be stopped.


----------



## EffectRaven

I'm still waiting for the dvd to arrive but have Richards/Daniels firmly at ****1/2 from when I saw it live. It didn't really have too much of a special feel but it was one hell of an awesome match. Just a clash of two of a promotion's top guys


----------



## New Blood

*Masato Tanaka/Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Ikuto Hidaka/Munenori Sawa [Zero-1 3/2]*
A great tag match where the crowd is hot and the pace never slowed. I've always enjoyed both Tanaka and Hidaka so this was great to watch. For the majority of the match, it was smartly wrestled with a bit of high spots but done in a way that actually did some damage and wasn't going overboard for the majority of the match. Had the traditional puro ending stretch of 10-15 minutes for a 25 minute match. Unfortunately, it did feel like they were stalling towards the end so they can reach a time limit draw so they relied on hitting a bunch of high spots and kick out a bunch to where it was obvious what they were doing. Great match nonetheless.

*Angelico/Solar/Ultraman Jr. vs. ***** Navarro/Los Traumas [IWRG 1/7]*
An incredible match that really highlighted and brought a relatively bad wrestler in Angelico, into a good wrestler in which his opponents who were at the very least above average, Los Traumas, and really great, Navarro, carried him. It was a nice long match of about 25 minutes and the first fall was 15 minutes. Not much of a story being told other than some really good holds and mat moves being exchanged. The pace really picks up after the first fall being an exhibition. I consider this a smarter version of a spotfest. Maybe not a MOTYC but something to really check out by lucha fans.


----------



## Speedy McGee

Are there any good lucha matches I should watch before this year ends? It seems like there isn't any lucha in this thread


----------



## Caligula

Super Astro, Solar & Ultraman vs ***** Navarro, Black Terry & El Signo 3/21/10


----------



## New Blood

Speedy McGee said:


> Are there any good lucha matches I should watch before this year ends? It seems like there isn't any lucha in this thread


You should check out the promotion, IWRG. Alot of it is technical wrestling, if you're into that thing, but there are some really great brawls in it. Most of their shows this year have been uploaded on You Tube by Black Terry Jr. who is related to the legendary luchadore, Black Terry.

Check out this six man tag: Blue Panther/El Valiente/El Metro vs. Averno/Mephisto/Virus on February 6th in CMLL. It starts on this vid and continues.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_nvmAscevg

I'd check out any of Black Terry's work this year. He's amazing. Small warning for those who will be surprised by the videos, it's almost all handcam by the ringside. Don't expect any great edits amongst cameras as it's just one guy taping but it's still very watchable.
http://segundacaida.blogspot.com/2010/06/complete-and-accurate-black-terry.html

Mistico is a heel and is something to really be seen. His two matches with Volador in February are great.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFQ-OzNJhJQ
and
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILjbJhBt2Bo

L.A. Park vs. La Parka from TripleMania is a really important match as they are fighting over the gimmick of La Parka once and for all. Except, the ruling gets changed on AAA television afterwards but the match is still good.


*Chris Hero vs. Ikuto Hidaka [Evolve 3/13]*
This was a very smartly wrestled match. In my opinion, Hero really is the best wrestler on the indie circuit. He always brings pretty good psychology to matches, sells and just has a great arsenal and he shows it in this match. The selling on Hidaka's part is really great for the most part as his arm has been worked over the majority of the match and when he tries to lock on a submission, he couldn't use it properly as his arm was damaged. One of my favorites so far of this year.


----------



## FITZ

Chris Hero jumped into a time machine for the match he had with Hidaka. Reminded me a lot of the the matches he was having a few years ago in the fact that there was so much great technical wrestling.


----------



## jawbreaker

*jawbreaker's Big, Big List of Matches I Saw and Really Enjoyed: 2010 Edition*

Note: This is by no means meant to be a definitive MOTY list. Hence the "I Saw" in the title. This limits this list to mostly North American indies: ROH, PWG, Chikara, EVOLVE, etc. because that's all I really watch. There might be a couple matches from various other indies, but no WWE or TNA because I don't have any desire to watch that. I've seen all but the most recent shows for each of the four companies above, so I'd say I'm fairly qualified to make this list. So here we go.

BTW, the criteria is just how much I enjoyed the matches. This means that factors like crowd, atmosphere, even commentary can influence my opinions.

Chronologically.



Spoiler: this is absurdly long, list form below



*EVOLVE 1 - TJP vs. Munenori Sawa - ****1/4*
Lightning quick, stiff, crisp, innovative action. Like nothing ever before on the indies. Never dragged at any point, which is rare even for a match that goes 13 minutes. Loved every second of this. It had its flaws, but it was easy to look past them and get caught up in the match.

*PWG As the Worm Turns - Chris Sabin vs. Roderick Strong - ****1/4*
Good limb work and some awesome big spots and an amazing crowd, plus Excalibur on commentary. Probably my favorite Sabin singles match in the last few years. The punt off the apron still stands out in my mind. All around great match, the best on possibly the best show of the year.

*PWG As the Worm Turns - Chris Hero vs. Alex Shelley - ****1/4*
Technical masterpiece that built well to a good finishing stretch, typical of Hero in 2010 and Shelley all the time. They didn't do too much, but didn't fall short of anything; the match was just as it should have been. And it had the same hot crowd as every other match on the show.

*AAW 6th Anniversary Show - The House of Truth vs. The Phoenix Twins (No Ropes Barbed Wire, Loser Leaves Town) - ****1/2*
If you've never seen AAW, you missed out on the best work of one of the best teams on the indies: Josh Raymond and Christian Able. Both are injured now and out for a while, Raymond probably retired, but for a while they were fantastic. Their feud with the Phoenix Twins was amazing, and this blowoff was as good as it could have been. The match felt like both teams legitimately wanted to hurt each other, and the loser leaves town stipulation made it even better. Seriously, I think this might be up there with Steen/Generico for feud ender of the year.

*EVOLVE 2 - Chris Hero vs. Ikuto Hidaka - *****
If you haven't figured out that I like Chris Hero yet, now you know. Be prepared for lots of Hero on this list. Dude was sick in 2010 and this match, despite the slightly lower star rating, might be the best example. Awesome mat wrestling, limb work, selling from both parties, and then a pretty awesome finishing stretch.

*ROH Epic Encounter III - Kevin Steen vs. Player Dos - *****
Originally had this at ***3/4, but bumped it up the additional 1/4* because I really love the character dynamics that created the story here. I was really down on ROH when I first watched this match, but Steen being a crazy motherfucker was perhaps better here than ever and it helped bring me back. Awesome character work from Steen, and Dos was impressive as well, getting the crowd behind him as a mega-underdog. Perhaps the most underappreciated ROH match of 2010.

*ROH Epic Encounter III - Chris Hero vs. El Generico - ****1/4*
Like Steen/Dos, my love for this match was all about the character dynamics. Generico was still a bit lost after being turned on by Steen, and Hero was just a total dick. The one thing that frustrated me about Hero in ROH was the incessant golden elbow pad finishes, and this match didn't do that, instead making him seem like the ultimate dick heel by choking out Generico when he was already on the verge of passing out. Basically I love Chris Hero.

*PWG Titannica - Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong - ****1/2*
Not a whole lot of a story here, just two guys trying to beat each other. Awesome technical stuff that built to a ridiculous finishing stretch that teetered on the edge of the overkill cliff but just barely avoided jumping off. It had its flaws, but none of them had anything to do with the action, which was better than anything else to that point this year.

*Chikara King of Trios Night 1 - Team Frightning vs. Team Big Japan - ****
Chikara King of Trios Night 2 - The Future Is Now vs. Team Big Japan - ****1/4*
Daisuke Sekimoto destroys people.

*ROH Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies II - Tyler Black vs. Chris Hero - *****
Tyler's title reign honestly wasn't that good, but it had its share of good matches. This was one of them. Hero, in keeping with his character, acted like a dick, and Black... did his thing too. It was a bit slow in the early going, but Hero's character work kept it interesting and even though Tyler forgot to sell a bit, I still enjoyed this match.

*ROH Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies II - Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs. Colt Cabana & El Generico (Chicago Street Fight) - ****1/4*
Bloody, brutal, awesome. The one potential problem with this match is that maybe it was booked too early, but that doesn't really matter when evaluating the match. Corino's beer bottle thing was great, and the finish fit the storyline really well.

*ROH Supercard of Honor V - Kings of Wrestling vs. Motor City Machine Guns - ****1/4*
Everyone knows the story of this match: incredible action, as to be expected from these four, only to be ruined by the worst non-finish of the year. Fuck TNA.

*PWG DDT4 - Chris Hero vs. Brandon Bonham - *****
Story here was Hero beating the shit out of Bonham, who just kept coming back for more. Easily the best match of Bonham's career to this point. Violent match that didn't hurt Hero at all despite Bonham getting in a lot of offense. If anything, it made Hero look better for dishing out so much on Bonham, as well as Bonham for taking it and fighting back.

*ROH Death Before Dishonor VIII - Kings of Wrestling vs. Briscoes - *****
At this point in their career, I have little to no use for the Briscoes. This match was not why I ordered DBD. But it surprised me by being actually really good. No stupid KRS-1 kickouts like in the Big Bang match, and some really good heat segments on the parts of the Kings. The one thing I don't get is that the Kings got a clean win, yet the Briscoes still kept getting title shot after title shot, apparently just by virture of being the Briscoes. Nothing to do with the match, just something that frustrates me.

*ROH Death Before Dishonor VIII - Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards - ****3/4*
I really want to be different and say this match wasn't all that great, but it really was. Tyler actually added things to his moveset, a reverse rana, a Rubik's Cube, as well as variations on his standard arsenal (Paroxysm to the floor, wrist-clutch God's Last Gift). Davey has worn a bit thin for me this year, but in this match I wanted him to win the world title more than anything. And when he locked on the Cloverleaft, I thought he had. Nearfall of the year right there. Only flaw in this match was the Hagadorn interference, which was just stupid.

*CHIKARA We Must Eat Michigan's Brain - Bryan Danielson vs. Eddie Kingston - *****
The opening few minutes alone make this match a MOTYC. Kingston's arrogance at trying to chain wrestle Danielson, Danielson's ruthlessness taking advantage of it, all of it played so well off of their characters. Add in the emotion of it being Danielson's first match back on the indies, and this match started off better than anything all year. But then Danielson gave up on the knee, which Kingston sold beautifully, and just started doing submissions for the hell of it. Then Claudio interfered and the match lost a lot of its awesomeness. But CM Skittle red repped me for liking this match, so I know it's really good.

*ROH Salvation - Kings of Wrestling vs. Young Bucks - *****
This might have been the most infuriating match of the year. The action was really good, almost as good as KOW-Guns. But the crowd was damn near silent for just about the whole match. It could have been so much better than it was, but through no fault of the wrestlers.

*PWG Seven - Brian Cage vs. Brandon Bonham - *****
This came out of nowhere to be really awesome. Nobody was expecting anything from Cage, and he won over the crowd big here. Like Bonham's match with Hero, this was stiff and was basically just two men beating each other up. And I loved it. It took two Hammers of the Gods to put down Cage, and normally that would seem like overkill, but here it fit well. A match that builds to a finish that well deserves MOTY consideration.

*PWG Seven - Scott Lost vs. Scorpio Sky - ****1/2*
First off, the rating isn't this high because it's a technical masterpiece, or because it was super fast paced, or had a great finishing stretch. It's here because emotionally, it was one of my favorite matches of 2010. This was Scott Lost's last match, and it was a very fitting tribute to one of the best under-the-radar indy wrestlers of the last decade. Lost got all his spots in, some more than once, and Sky played his part very well. The crowd was both loud and respectful, and Excalibur on commentary added to the greatness of the match as well.

*PWG Seven - Chris Hero vs. Davey Richards - ****1/2*
The best indy wrestler of 2009 vs. the best indy wrestler of 2010. This was always going to be awesome. And then it was. Davey's cartoonish selling at a couple points was all that detracted from an otherwise fantastic match. Hero didn't get into as much character work as he did in some other matches this year, but that was okay, because Richards being Richards didn't really allow for much of Hero's methodical stuff, which was perfectly fine because Hero also counteracted Davey from getting out of hand with some of his stuff. Great match all around.

*PWG Seven - Peligro Abejas! vs. Cutler Brothers vs. Young Bucks (Guerrilla Warfare) - *****
Sheer insanity. White hot crowd, crazy spot after crazy spot after crazy spot. No real reason for the Bees to be involved, but London's spots were okay and Generico is never bad, so once you get past their nonsensical involvement and just focus on the match, it's thoroughly enjoyable, even if they do go into overkill a bit.

*PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2010 Night 1 - Claudio Castagnoli vs. Ricochet - *****
Claudio against a little flippy guy has always had some potential to it, but this was probably the best one of those matches has ever been. Claudio looked like a total beast, to the point where I was actually legitimately wondering how anyone could beat him ever. And then Ricochet pulled out some spots and I was convinced he had done it. I wasn't expecting it to be this good and it blew me away.

*PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2010 Night 2 - Chris Hero vs. Akira Tozawa - ****3/4*
Like Hero vs. Bonham from DDT4, not a whole lot of story to this one beyond one guy beating the other up and the other taking it and making a comeback. But this one did it absolutely perfectly. Tozawa was a somewhat annoying comedy wrestler before this match, and after it he was a star. The crowd was hotter than any crowd in wrestling all year as well, which added a lot to the match. Another match that came out of nowhere to be amazing.

*PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2010 Night 2 - Chris Hero vs. Joey Ryan - ****1/4*
Since it's Joey Ryan in a main event match, I wasn't expecting this to be any good. But it was, oh it was. Ryan sold his shoulder wonderfully all night (the fact that it was legit injured probably helped), and he played the underdog really well here, hanging in there with Hero and then when the superkicks that had gotten him to the final couldn't get the job done, he went to the small package and got the win.

*ROH Glory By Honor IX - Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs. Colt Cabana & El Generico (Double Chain Match) - *****
Not a ton of spots here, but the ones that there were were built up to well. Beyond that... Steen and Corino are fucking amazing heels. Damn near perfect performance from them, and then the post-match... if I was including that, this would be about ****3/4. Great stuff, by far the highlight of possibly ROH's worst iPPV of the year.

*CHIKARA Eye to Eye - Ares & Claudio Castagnoli vs. 3.0 - ****1/2*
The emotion in this match was off the charts. 3.0 came in still trying to be taken seriously, having beaten F.I.S.T., who called them a joke leading up to the match, and the Super Smash Brothers, who they had wrestled countless times and never beaten, en route to getting the necessary three points to challenge the Campeones, who had yet to lose a fall as champs. The match started like the rest of the BDK title matches: the BDK jumped 3.0 in the entranceway and got a quick fall within the first ten seconds. But then Scott Parker pinned Ares with a school boy, and the place came unglued. Everyone in the building wanted 3.0 to win, and it showed. The heat on Ares and Claudio was amazing, and 3.0 had the best match of their lives.

*CHIKARA The Dark Ciberknetico - Team CHIKARA vs. Team BDK (Torneo Cibernetico) - ****3/4*
Remember what I said about the emotion in the last match? Turn that up a bit and you've got this match. As KingCrash said, this match got people to cheer for Icarus. That should say it all, but I'll continue anyway. Everything about this match was right. Tim Donst was put over big, UltraMantis Black beat Delirious, Claudio continued to duck Eddie Kingston, and then Kingston beat Tursas in an incredibly emotional finish. 

*ROH Final Battle 2010 - Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly vs. the All-Night Express - *****
Super fun spotfest opener that the crowd absolutely lost their shit for. Cole and O'Reilly had never wrestled in NYC before, and now they're pretty damn over. Easily the best opener of the year and big things should happen for Cole and O'Reilly in ROH in 2011.

*ROH Final Battle 2010 - Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards - ****1/2*
This was their Titannica match, only with the roles reversed and a different finish. Davey kept throwing everything he had at Roddy, and couldn't put him away. Then Roddy came up with a big flurry and got the win. Assuming the concussion finish was a work, it was unbelievably well done, and Strong being a dick and leaving before giving Richards a chance to shake his hand did more for his character than Truth Martini ever has.

*ROH Final Battle 2010 - Kevin Steen vs. El Generico (Mask vs. Career Fight Without Honor) - ****1/2*
This had the potential to be a five star match. The buildup was very good, and with it main eventing FB it was set up to be the match of the year. And the feud-ending aspect of the match was really good. I have no complaints with that. But the match itself was just kind of slow and plodding, which didn't really fit with the brutality of the feud. Still, the story was brilliant, about as good as one can tell a story within the confines of a wrestling match, and for that it gets a high rating.



And now for a more traditional list form:

1. ROH Death Before Dishonor VIII - Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards - ****3/4
2. PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2010 Night 2 - Chris Hero vs. Akira Tozawa - ****3/4
3. CHIKARA The Dark Ciberknetico - Team CHIKARA vs. Team BDK (Torneo Cibernetico) - ****3/4
4. PWG Seven - Chris Hero vs. Davey Richards - ****1/2
5. ROH Final Battle 2010 - Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards - ****1/2P
6. PWG Titannica - Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong - ****1/2
7. AAW 6th Anniversary Show - The House of Truth vs. The Phoenix Twins (No Ropes Barbed Wire, Loser Leaves Town) - ****1/2
8. ROH Final Battle 2010 - Kevin Steen vs. El Generico (Mask vs. Career Fight Without Honor) - ****1/2
9.CHIKARA Eye to Eye - Ares & Claudio Castagnoli vs. 3.0 - ****1/2
10. PWG Seven - Scott Lost vs. Scorpio Sky - ****1/2
11. PWG As the Worm Turns - Chris Sabin vs. Roderick Strong - ****1/4
12. PWG As the Worm Turns - Chris Hero vs. Alex Shelley - ****1/4
13. ROH Epic Encounter III - Chris Hero vs. El Generico - ****1/4
14. PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2010 Night 2 - Chris Hero vs. Joey Ryan - ****1/4
15. EVOLVE 1 - TJP vs. Munenori Sawa - ****1/4
16. ROH Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies II - Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs. Colt Cabana & El Generico (Chicago Street Fight) - ****1/4
17. ROH Supercard of Honor V - Kings of Wrestling vs. Motor City Machine Guns - ****1/4
18. Chikara King of Trios Night 2 - The Future Is Now vs. Team Big Japan - ****1/4
19. PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2010 Night 1 - Claudio Castagnoli vs. Ricochet - ****
20. ROH Glory By Honor IX - Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs. Colt Cabana & El Generico (Double Chain Match) - ****
21. CHIKARA We Must Eat Michigan's Brain - Bryan Danielson vs. Eddie Kingston - ****
22. EVOLVE 2 - Chris Hero vs. Ikuto Hidaka - ****
23. ROH Death Before Dishonor VIII - Kings of Wrestling vs. Briscoes - ****
24. PWG Seven - Peligro Abejas! vs. Cutler Brothers vs. Young Bucks (Guerrilla Warfare) - ****
25. PWG DDT4 - Chris Hero vs. Brandon Bonham - ****
26. ROH Epic Encounter III - Kevin Steen vs. Player Dos - ****
27. ROH Final Battle 2010 - Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly vs. the All-Night Express - ****
28. ROH Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies II - Tyler Black vs. Chris Hero - ****
29. ROH Salvation - Kings of Wrestling vs. Young Bucks - ****
30. PWG Seven - Brian Cage vs. Brandon Bonham - ****

And there it is. I reserve the right to amend this after watching the six remaining indy shows from 2010 I have yet to watch, though the only things I could see making it into the list are Richards/Daniels and Kings/Wolves. Although I shouldn't count out something from Cyanide making it, 11 of my top 30 matches are from PWG, not bad considering I've seen nine PWG shows this year.

Next year I'll start watching puro regularly, I promise.


----------



## New Blood

*Chris Hero vs. Akira Tozawa [PWG 9/5]*
A great match but I didn't think it was anything blockbuster. It may appear at the bottom of my MOTY list but I don't think it'll be something I'll remember a few months from now. That said, there was some really great performances. Right from the outset, this isn't a match about selling or logical psychology so I knew not to look for that but for a match with a little guy taking a hell of a beating from Hero and getting a jaded smarky crowd on his side. That in and of itself is a great thing.


----------



## lewieG

ROH Final Battle - Kevin Steen vs El Generico: *****


----------



## New Blood

*Black Terry/Cerebro ***** vs. Los Traumas [IWRG 4/29]*
The best lucha match I've seen so far this year. These two teams have been battling on and off throughout the first half of the year. Even though the first fall starts off with your traditional technical lucha exchanges, there's an added mean spiritedness on the part of Black Terry in showing that he is not being friendly or that this is not a game. The second fall turns into brawling with Terry bleeding. This is what I really love about wrestling. A crowd going crazy for the match, blood, brawling, mask ripping and hate.

I've seen the trilogy of tag matches from the Steen/Generico feud so here is an updated list of my MOTY.

1. Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels [WrestleMania 3/28]
2. Kevin Steen/Steve Corino vs. El Generico/Colt Cabana [Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies II 4/24]
3. Kevin Steen/Steve Corino vs. El Generico/Colt Cabana [Glory By Honor IX 9/11]

4. Black Terry/Cerebro ***** vs. Los Traumas [IWRG 4/29]
5. El Generico vs. Kevin Steen [Final Battle 12/18]

6. SmackDown! Elimination Chamber [Elimination Chamber 2/21]
7. Chris Hero vs. Ikuto Hidaka [Evolve 3/13]
8. Comando ***** vs. Freelance [IWRG 10/10]

9. L.A. Park vs. La Parka [AAA 6/6]
10. Kevin Steen/Steve Corino vs. El Generico/Colt Cabana [ROH on HDNet 7/19]
11. Rey Mysterio vs. CM Punk [SmackDown! 2/12]
12. Shawn Michaels vs. Rey Mysterio [SmackDown! 1/29]
13. Masato Tanaka/Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Ikuto Hidaka/Munenori Sawa [Zero-1 3/2]
14. Blue Panther/Metro/Valiente vs. Averno/Memphisto/Virus [CMLL 2/2]
15. Chris Hero vs. Akira Tozawa [Battle of Los Angeles 2010 Night 2 9/5]
16. Christian vs. Ezekiel Jackson [Royal Rumble 1/31]
17. Místico vs. Volador Jr. [CMLL 2/5]
18. Christian vs. William Regal [ECW 1/19]
19. Christian vs. William Regal [Superstars 1/14]
20. Rey Mysterio vs. Tyson Kidd [Superstars 3/25]


----------



## Speedy McGee

I just watched a lot of wrestling over these past couple of days, so here's some more MOTY matches.

*Christopher Daniels and Davey Richards vs. The Kings of Wrestling (ROH Allied Forces) *****
Pretty fun match, building up to Daniels and Richards match the following night. I love when enemies are forced to be partners, it makes for a pretty interesting contest. For the most part Richards and Daniels got together just fine until the very end of the match. It was a fresh interesting match up, and really fun main event to a lacking show.

*Kevin Steen vs. El Generico (ROH Death Before Dishonor) *****
Holy balls Batman, what a way to kick off a show! This is probably the second best opener all year besides Ziggler vs. Bryan. I really was expecting a lot of hate in this match, but it was more of an athletic back and forth contest, which is just find with me. This probably my second favorite singles match in the Steen/Generico trilogy with their contest at Hate:Chapter 2 ranking at ***3/4, and their recent clash at Final Battle at ****3/4. But, will talk about their latest match later on. Their were some incredible kickouts from both wrestlers, and both men showed some great ring chemistry from all the years tagging togther.

*American Wolves vs. Colt Cabana and El Generico (ROH Salvation) *****
I really enjoyed this match a lot more than other people did, and I actually thought this was better then the Young Bucks vs. Kings of Wrestling match later on in the card. The great Chicago crowd were red hot like usual and eating up the near falls from both teams. Colt Cabana and El Generico make for an interesting duo and were worthy opponents of The American Wolves. All four men busted their ass throughout this match, and put on another great match to such a wonderful show. You should defiently pick up ROH Salvation if you haven't yet. It's probably my second favorite ROH show this year behind DBD 8 and only flaws is the Embassy and womens match. Other than that every other match is *** stars or higher.

*Dragonkid vs. Shingo (DGUSA Untouchable) *****
I'm really not a big fan of Dragongate unless their involved in a big 4 vs 4 spotfest. I really do not like most of their talent. Dragonkid and Shingo are the two exceptions. Both Dragonkid and Shingo are capable single's wreslters, and their different styles really meshed up in this contest. Dragonkid's quick highflying offense vs. Shingo's Hulk like strength made for a very interesting match. 

*Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi vs CIMA & Ricochet (DGUSA Untouchable) ****1/4*
What a great way to finish off such a great show from DGUSA. Ricochet wrestles the Dragongate style perfectly, hell I'll even say that he does it better then most of the Dragongate guys. This was a full speed spotfest from start to finish, and it showed what the Dragongate guys do best. I do not want to see these pretty much unknown Japanese wrestler's to be telling a story; I want to see them bump around like crazy flying lunatics in the ring. Incredible spots, incredible reversals, incredible action. Like I said earlier Ricochet really stood out from the pack, and was pretty much the human highlight reel of the match. If you want to get into DG or DGUSA defiently check out DGUSA Untouchable, and this match. This was another fun show from DGUSA.

*Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong (ROH Final Battle 2010) ****1/4*
Wow, Richards took a hell of a beating in this match. Like the rest of the IWC I don't know if the finish was real, or just a part of the show. I really do think Richards was over selling the concussion a lot during the match, but I'm not going to keep on going on about it, because I will probably be wrong about the finish. This match was a great back and forth match with some really close pin falls. At the sametime this match suffers from finisher overkill in portions of the match, but it really does not affect the match to much. This was a great match, but I still think their encounter from PWG Titannica is superior. Still a awesome match from ROH, which only suffers from a couple of minor flaws.

*The Kings of Wrestling vs. The Briscoe Bros (ROH DBD 8) ****1/4*
Soooo much better then their first encounter which I listed at ***1/2 stars. (I am going to rewatch their Big Bang match again to see if my opinon changed on the match.). Their first match was all action and no depth at all. Pretty much all four men would hit a spot, get right back up, hit a spot, get right back, rinse and repeat. The match differs a lot from their Big Bang match. There is a lot more story in this match, and while the first match focused on athletics, this match focused on pure hate and brutality. The NO DQ stipulation helped give this match a very old school kind of feeling that the first match did not have. It really felt like a old 80's blood bath brawl; I can kind of compare it to Sgt. Slaugher vs. Iron Sheik's Boot Camp match. This match created some very awesome visuals, my favorite being a bloodied Jay Briscoe being choked out on the outside. Really great match from both teams, and a much better overall match then their first match at Big Bang.

*Kevin Steen vs. Tyler Black (ROH Salvation) ****1/4*
I can not believe both of these great wrestler's are gone from ROH. Black is moving on to better things in WWE, while Steen's future is pretty much unknown. This match was another great title defense from Black's short ROH reign. The contest starts out a little slower then most ROH Title matches, but picks up after Tyler Black is busted wide open. The sick bastard Kevin Steen picks at Black while he's pouring out blood. What I like about this match is it's slow build up to the end of the match, and both of these men really create a interesting matchup. Later on in the contest Steen is dripping buckets of blood after a crazy double foot stomp from Black onto Steen threw a table. I'm not going to lie I lost my shit once this happend, and after this the match kicks into a third gear. This match really left me thinking about how great Black's ROH title reign would of been if he didn't leave for WWE, and really made Kevin Steen stand out as ROH's top superstars. 

JUST ADDED TO TOP 25

*Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards (ROH DBD 8) ****3/4*
I have finally seen the epic match that everybody has been talking about and it defiently lives up to the hype. This is an EPIC near 40 minute contest from both men which keeps you glued to the tv screen. This match has everything near falls, sick blows, story, and some amazing moments. Incredible is not a great enough word to use for this match, and I have it ranked as my 3rd favorite match this year. I saw their second contest at Tag Wars before seeing this matchup and was not impressed as many were (I have it rated at **** stars), but this match really is one of ROH's best matches. I have it ranked higher then Ladder War 1, Cage of Death, Nigel vs. Dragon (Unified), Nigel McGuiness vs. Austin Aries (Rising Above), and many other great ROH matches. EPIC is the word I will use to describe this match up, and it really builds off each spot like an EPIC match should. Their was one botch in the match when Richards was trying to do a Buckle Bomb but he recovered from it quickly, and it really did not affect the match at all. My favorite part about this match is seeing the crowd booing Black out of the arena in the beginning, but at the end they are chanting his and Richards name with respect. This was defiently the turning point in Black's title reign, and he really did show all the haters out there that he is a worthy ROH champion. I loved this match soooo much, and I can not wait to check out their HDNet match to conclude their trilogy. I will probably talk about their third encounter in a couple days time.

*FIGHT WITHOUT HONOR- El Generico vs. Kevin Steen (ROH Final Battle) ****3/4*
A lot of people were making some outrageous high hopes for this match, and I really thought a lot of people were going to be disappointed. Nope, I was wrong; these two mean delivered on the high hopes and then some. Their feud has been my favorite feud in ROH history. Over great feuds such as Punk vs. Raven, Whitmer vs. Jacobs, CZW vs. ROH, Cabana vs. Homicide, ect. I have been watching ROH since late 2005, and I can tell you this was the best feud ending match in Ring of Honor history. It ranks up with the craziest matches in ROH history. Hell it's one of the best matches in Ring of Honor history. The only match I've seen from ROH which I enjoyed more was Nigel McGuiness vs. Bryan Danielson from Driven. I am really glad they added the Fight Without Honor stipulation at the last second, because these two have been through hell and back in their feud, and a regular match just would not cut it for these two men. The retirement vs. mask stipulation really added an "Undertaker vs. HBK" vibe to this match, making it feel very important. We all do not want to see Steen retire, and we all do not want to see Generico unmask, but it must happend. These men really took a substantial amount of damage in this match to show the hate/anger they have for one another. It is crazy how much damage both men took in this match, and the damage they take defiently tops the rest of their feud. The spots and craziness is not the only thing which makes this match standout. This match told a tremendous story, and just watching this match you can feel what these two wrestlers were going through. Having background knowledge about both Steen and Generico really adds on to the match too. If you have been following the Steen and Generico tag team legacy, and the bloody feud between Kevin Steen and El Generico you will be suprised with how great this match follows the story behind these two men. The finish is probably one of my most favorite finishes ever in wrestling history, and I really do not want to ruin it for anyone who has not seen the match yet. I will just say that the finish runs with the feud very well. By far one of ROH's best matches ever, and my second favorite match this year. For the longest time I was considering putting this match as my number one favorite match, but I ultimately picked HBK vs. Undertaker 2 as number one just for the fact they did not need any stipulations to have such a emotional rollercoaster of a match. I will say that this match is a close number two, and one of the best matches in ROH history.

TOP 25

1)Undertaker vs. HBK (WWE Wrestlemania 26) ****3/4
2)El Generico vs. Kevin Steen (ROH Final Battle) ****3/4
3)Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards (ROH DBD) ****3/4
4)Golden Lovers vs Apollo 55 (NJPW) ****3/4
5)Yoshinobu Kanemaru Vs Naomichi Marufuji (NOAH 10th Anniversary Show) ****3/4
6)TWO OUT OF THREE FALLS MCMG vs. Beer Money (TNA THE WHOLE EFFING SHOW) ****1/2
7)Richards vs. Omega (PWG As The Worm Turns) ****1/2
8)CAGE MATCH- Mr.Anderson vs. Kurt Angle (TNA Lockdown) ****1/2
9)Generico and London vs. The Young Bucks vs. The Cutler Bros (PWG 7th Anniversary) ****1/2
10)Naomichi Marufuji vs. Prince Devitt (NJPW 1/30/10) ****1/2
11)STREET FIGHT- Cobana and Generico vs. Corino and Steen (ROH BFSE2) ****1/2 
12)KENTA vs. Marufuji (NOAH )****1/2 
13)Jushin Liger vs. Marafuji (NJPW 4/4/10) ****1/2
14)Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Kota Ibushi (DDT)****1/2
15)Minoru Suzuki vs Kohei Suwama (AJPW) ****1/2
16)DG Six Man Tag (DGUSA Mercury Rising) ****1/2
17)Ricochet vs. El Generico (PWG Curse of Guerilla Island) ****1/2
18)Dragon vs. Bobby Fish (Evolve 4) ****1/2
19)Hero vs. Richards (PWG 7th Anniversary) ****1/4
20)Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong ****1/4 (PWG Titannica)
21)AJ Styles vs. Kurt Angle (TNA Impact 1/4/10) ****1/4
22)Chris Hero vs. Tyler Black (ROH BFSE 2) ****1/4
23)Davey Richards vs. Kenny Omega (ROH Epic Encounter 3) ****1/4
24)Davey Richards vs. Kota Ibushi (Evolve 1) ****1/4
25)Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Tyler Black (ROH Big Bang)****1/4


----------



## Alan4L

Updated for 12/26 (New additions in bold) 

Including Dec 2009, Observer style. 

*WWE: *
The Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels (3/28 ) *****
Daniel Bryan vs. Dolph Ziggler (10/24) ****1/4
John Cena vs. Batista (3/28 ) ****1/4
Raw Elimination Chamber (2/21) ****1/4
CM Punk vs. Rey Mysterio (4/25) ****1/4
Rey Mysterio vs. Edge vs. Alberto Del Rio (10/29) ****
Batista vs. John Cena (4/25) ****
Edge vs. Christian (5/18) ****
Bourne/Cena vs. Edge/Sheamus (5/31) ****
Yoshi Tatsu vs. Zach Ryder (4/22) ****
*Alberto’s Allies vs. Rey’s Rebels (11/21) ****
Jerry “The King” Lawler vs. The Miz (11/29) *****

*Puro: *
Shingo vs. BxB Hulk (7/11) (DG) *****
Koji Kanemoto vs. Hayato Jr. Fujita (12/22) (NJPW) *****
Koji Kanemoto vs. Naomichi Marufuji (3/5) (NJPW) ****3/4
Susumu Yokosuka vs. Masaaki Mochizuki (9/11) (DG) ****3/4
Shingo/YAMATO vs. Hulk/Doi (9/11) (DG) ****3/4
Shingo/YAMATO vs. Mochizuki/Fujii (8/5) (DG) ****3/4
Mochizuki/CIMA/Dragon Kid vs. PAC/Hulk/Yoshino (9/10) (DG) ****3/4
Prince Devitt vs. Naomichi Marufuji (6/19) (NJPW) ****3/4
YAMATO vs. Masaaki Mochizuki (5/13) (DG) ****3/4
Naruki Doi vs. YAMATO (3/22) (DG) ****3/4
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Go Shiozaki (1/4) (NJPW) ****3/4
Prince Devitt vs. Naomichi Marufuji (1/30) (NJPW) ****3/4
Prince Devitt vs. Kota Ibushi (6/13) (NJPW) ****3/4
Bad Intentions vs. Blue Justice (9/26) (NJPW) ****3/4
*Suwama vs. Masakatsu Funaki (10/24) (AJPW) ****1/2
Edwards/Strong vs. KENTA/Aoki (10/30) (NOAH) ****1/2
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito (10/11) (NJPW) ****1/2
Ibushi/Omega vs. Apollo55 (10/11) (NJPW) ****1/2
PAC vs. Dragon Kid (11/23) (DG) ****1/2*
Takashi Sugiura vs. Go Shiozaki (9/26) (NOAH) ****1/2
Suwama vs. Minoru Suzuki (8/29) (AJPW) ****1/2
CIMA/Dragon Kid vs. PAC/Haskins (9/11) (DG) ****1/2
Shingo vs. Susumu Yokosuka (9/10) (DG) ****1/2
Maraha Issapa vs. Speed Muscle (8/24) (DG) ****1/2
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Go Shiozaki (8/15) (NJPW) ****1/2
Satoshi Kojima vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (8/15) (NJPW) ****1/2
KAMIKAZE vs. Warriors vs. World-1 (7/8 ) (DG) ****1/2
Kensuke Sasaki vs. Go Shiozaki (7/24) (NOAH) ****1/2
Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Kota Ibushi (5/4) (DDT) ****1/2
Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Masa Takanashi (4/4) (DDT) ****1/2
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Togi Makabe (5/3) (NJPW) ****1/2
KENTA vs. Naomichi Marufuji (6/6) (NOAH) ****1/2 
Jun Akiyama vs. Kensuke Sasaki (4/10) (NOAH) ****1/2
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Hirooki Goto (4/4) (NJPW) ****1/2
CIMA/Gamma vs. Shingo/Cyber Kong (3/22) (DG) ****1/2
Sawa/Hidaka vs. Mochizuki/Tanaka (3/2) (Z1) ****1/2
Masato Tanaka vs. Manabu Nakanishi (3/14) (NJPW) ****1/2
CIMA vs. YAMATO (1/20) (DG) ****1/2
K-neSuka vs. Speed Muscle (1/17) (DG) ****1/2
Takashi Sugiura vs. Hirooki Goto (1/4) (NJPW) ****1/2 
Prince Devitt vs. Naomichi Marufuji (NJPW) (12/23) ****1/2 
Takashi Sugiura vs. Go Shiozaki (12/6) (NOAH) ****1/2
*CIMA vs. Masato Yoshino (11/23) (DG) ****1/4
No Limit vs. Blue Justice (11/7) (NJPW) ****1/4
KAMIKAZE vs. Warriors (11/5) (DG) ****1/4
Kaz Hayashi vs. Keiji Muto (10/24) (AJPW) ****1/4
Nagata/Kanemoto vs. Shiozaki/Aoki (10/11) (NJPW) ****1/4
Togi Makabe vs. Satoshi Kojima (10/11) (NJPW) ****1/4*
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito (8/8 ) (NJPW) ****1/4
Marvin/Ishimori vs. Kanemoto/Tiger Mask (8/22) (NOAH) ****1/4
Daisuke Sekimoto vs. HARASHIMA (7/25) (DDT) ****1/4
KENTA/Akiyama vs. Nagata/Taguchi (7/24) (NOAH) ****1/4
YAMATO vs. Masato Yoshino (7/11) (DG) ****1/4
Yuji Nagata vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (8/6) (NJPW) ****1/4
Satoshi Kojima vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (8/14) (NJPW) ****1/4
Shingo vs. Masaaki Mochizuki (1/17) (DG) ****1/4
HARASHIMA vs. Shuji Ishikawa (12/27) (DDT) ****1/4
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Tiger Mask (1/4) (NJPW) ****1/4
Sawa/Takagi vs. Urano/KUDO (2/11) (DDT) ****1/4
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Manabu Nakanishi (2/14) (NJPW) ****1/4
Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Naomichi Marufuji (2/14) (KO) ****1/4
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Jushin “Thunder” Liger (4/4) (NJPW) ****1/4
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Go Shiozaki (4/10) (NOAH) ****1/4
Sekimoto/Sasaki vs. Abby Jr./Sasaki (3/19) (BJW) ****1/4
Kaz Hayashi vs. KAI (3/21) (AJPW) ****1/4
Shingo/Tozawa/YAMATO vs. Doi/Hulk/Yoshino (3/3) (DG) ****1/4
Togi Makabe vs. Go Shiozaki (6/19) (NJPW) ****1/4
KAI vs. Hiroshi Yamato (5/16) (AJPW) ****1/4
CIMA/Gamma/Horiguchi vs. PAC/Doi/Tanizaki (6/20) (DG) ****1/4
CIMA/Gamma/Horiguchi vs. KAGETORA/YAMATO/Shingo (6/10) (DG) ****1/4
Masato Yoshino vs. Takuya Sugawara (6/13) (DG) ****1/4
Sekimoto/Sasaki vs. Miyamoto/Sasaki (5/28 ) (BJW) ****1/4 
Kota Ibushi vs. KUSHIDA (6/4) (NJPW) ****1/4
Kenny Omega vs. Hayato “Jr.” Fujita (6/2) (NJPW) ****1/4
Shingo/KAGETORA/YAMATO vs. Yoshino/Doi/PAC (5/28 ) (DG) ****1/4
Super Crazy/BUSHI vs. Kondo/Yamato (4/29) (AJPW) ****1/4
Shingo/Kong vs. K-neSuka (5/13) (DG) ****1/4
KAZMA vs. Shiori Asahi (4/2) (K-Dojo) ****1/4
Jun Akiyama vs. Takashi Sugiura (5/2) (NOAH) ****1/4
World-1 vs. Warriors (Naniwa Elimination Tag) (5/5) (DG) ****1/4
Dragon Kid vs. Shingo (4/14) (DG) ****1/4
BxB Hulk vs. Shingo (4/14) (DG) ****1/4
Sekimoto/Sasaki vs. Kasai/Numazawa (4/28 ) (BJW) ****1/4
Prince Devitt vs. Kenny Omega (9/3) (NJPW) ****1/4
Nakajima/Miyahara/Kajiwara vs. Mochizuki/Shiisa/Mentai Kid (7/19) (KO) ****1/4
Togi Makabe vs. Masato Tanaka (9/26) (NJPW) ****1/4
Hashimoto/Tsukamoto/Okabayashi vs. Sekimoto/Sasaki/Kawakami (9/19) (BJW) ****1/4
Ikuto Hidaka vs. Masato Tanaka (7/24) (Z1) ****1/4
Sekimoto/Sasaki vs. Okabayashi/Shinobu (2/13) (BJW) ****
Takayama/Sano vs. Sasaki/Nakajima (9/26) (NOAH) ****
Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. KENTA (9/26) (NOAH) ****
Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Go Shiozaki (6/20) (KO) ****
Koji Kanemoto vs. Davey Richards (9/26) (NJPW) ****
Ibushi/Madoka vs. Oishi/Asahi (2/16) (K-Dojo) ****
Ohashi/Kawakami/Okabayashi vs. Shadow WX/Sasaki/Shinobu (BJW) (4/28 ) **** 
Minoru Suzuki vs. Masakatsu Funaki (4/11) (AJPW) ****
Kaz Hayashi vs. BUSHI (4/11) (AJPW) ****
Ohtani/Akebono vs. Sawa/Hidaka (1/27) (Z1) ****
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito (3/20) (NJPW) ****
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Toshiaki Kawada (4/13) (NOAH) ****
Billy KenKid vs. Daisuke Harada (4/29) (Osaka) ****
Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Kota Ibushi (6/13) (NJPW) ****
Hirooki Goto vs. Masato Tanaka (6/19) (NJPW) ****
Suwama vs. Masakatsu Funaki (4/4) (AJPW) ****
Mascara vs. Caballera 6 Way Survival Cage Match (12/27) (DG) ****
KUSHIDA vs. Hajime Ohara (3/26) (SMASH) **** 
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Atsushi Aoki (12/6) (NOAH) **** 
Prince Devitt vs. Atsushi Aoki (12/22) (NJPW) **** 
Hirooki Goto vs. Masato Tanaka (12/5) (NJPW) ****
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yuji Nagata (12/5) (NJPW) ****
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yoshihiro Takayama (1/4) (NJPW) ****
Kings Of Wrestling vs. Morishima/Sasaki (1/17) (NOAH) ****
Suwama/Soya vs. Kono/Sanada (12/13) (AJPW) ****
Super Shiisa vs. K-Ness (2/27) (DG) ****
CIMA/Kid/Gamma vs. Shingo/Tozawa/YAMATO (2/27) (DG) ****
KENTA vs. Atsushi Aoki (8/22) (NOAH) ****
Hirooki Goto vs. Go Shiozaki (8/14) (NJPW) ****
Hirooki Goto vs. Yuji Nagata (8/13) (NJPW) ****
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Toru Yano (8/13) (NJPW) ****
Hirooki Goto vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (8/7) (NJPW) ****
Yuji Nagata vs. Go Shiozaki (8/10) (NJPW) ****
KENTA/Sugiura vs. Shiozaki/Morishima (8/4) (NOAH) ****
Taiyo Kea vs. Suwama (4/10) (AJPW) ****
Takashi Sugiura vs. KENTA (8/5) (NOAH) ****
Takashi Sugiura vs. Shuhei Taniguchi (7/24) (NOAH) ****
Ishimori/Marvin vs. Nakajima/Miyahara (7/14) (NOAH) ****
Prince Devitt vs. Atsushi Aoki (7/11) (NJPW) ****
Takashi Sugiura vs. Yoshihiro Takayama (7/10) (NOAH) ****
Yoshino/Hulk vs. Shingo/YAMATO (6/24) (DG) ****
Takashi Sasaki vs. Yoshihito Sasaki (6/27) (BJW) ****
Go Shiozaki vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (8/22) (NOAH) ****
Kensuke Sasaki vs. Yutaka Yoshie (7/19) (KO) ****
Hikaru Sato vs. Hiroshi Yamato (7/25) (AJPW) ****
Taiyo Kea vs. Satoshi Kojima (4/29) (AJPW) ****
Marvin/Ishimori vs. Kotoge/Harada (8/20) (Osaka) ****
Suwama/Kono vs. Suzuki/Funaki (4/29) (AJPW) ****
Suwama/Kono/Hama/Sanada vs. Suzuki/Kea/Akebono/Funaki (7/25) (AJPW) ****
YAMATO vs. Naruki Doi (9/10) (DG) ****
*Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Shinjiro Ohtani (11/17) (Z1) ****
Ikuto Hidaka vs. Hayato “Jr.” Fujita (11/17) (Z1) ****
Masato Tanaka vs. Kohei Sato (11/17) (Z1) ****
Bad Intentions vs. Blue Justice (11/7) (NJPW) ****
Warriors vs. KAMIKAZE (10/13) (DG) ****
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Hirooki Goto (10/11) (NJPW) ****
Sekimoto/Mammoth vs. Okabyashi/Sasaki (8/29) (BJW) ****
K-neSuka vs. Doi & Gamma (11/23) (DG) ****
Yoshihito Sasaki vs. Necro Butcher (6/25) (BJW) ***** 

*PWG: *
Peligro Abejas vs. The Cutlers vs. The Young Buck$ (Guerrilla Warfare) (7/30) *****
Chris Hero vs. Akira Tozawa (9/5) ****3/4
*El Generico vs. Ricochet (10/9) ****3/4*
Davey Richards vs. Chris Hero (7/30) ****3/4
Davey Richards vs. Kenny Omega (2/27) ****3/4
Young Buck$ vs. The Cutlers (5/9) ****1/2
Roderick Strong vs. Chris Sabin (2/27) ****1/2
The Young Buck$ vs. Taylor/Generico (2/27) ****1/2
The Taylor Boys vs. Ricochet/Romero/Goodtime (9/5) ****1/4
Scott Lost vs. Scorpio Sky (7/30) ****1/4
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Ricochet (9/4) ****1/4
Chris Hero vs. Brandon Bonham (5/9) ****1/4
Chris Hero vs. Alex Shelley (2/27) ****1/4
Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong (4/10) ****1/4
Briscoes vs. Young Buck$ (4/10) ****1/4
Young Buck$ vs. LTP/Goodtime (5/9) ****1/4
*Castagnoli vs. Hero vs. Ryan vs. Gatson (10/9) *****
Young Buck$ vs. London/Generico (5/9) ****
Ryan Taylor vs. Brandon Gatson (4/10) ****
Cutler Brothers vs. LTP/Goodtime (4/10) ****
Goodtime/Candice/Gatson vs. Jackson/Avalon/Taylor (7/30) ****
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Joey Ryan (9/5) ****

*DGUSA/EVOLVE: *
Shingo/Dragon Kid vs. Speed Muscle (1/22 airdate) (DGUSA) ****3/4
*Shingo Takagi vs. Bryan Danielson (7/24) (DGUSA) ****3/4*
World-1 vs. Warriors (3/27) (DGUSA) ****1/2
Kota Ibushi vs. Davey Richards (1/16) (EVOLVE) ****1/2
Davey Richards vs. YAMATO (1/22 airdate) (DGUSA) ****1/2
Jackson vs. Jackson vs. Dorado vs. Akuma vs. Gargano vs. Hallowicked (1/22 airdate) (DGUSA) ****1/2
*Bryan Danielson vs. Munenori Sawa (9/11) (EVOLVE) ****1/4*
Bryan Danielson vs. Bobby Fish (7/23) (EVOLVE) ****1/4
Shingo vs. BxB Hulk (10/29) (DGUSA) ****1/4
Shingo/YAMATO vs. CIMA/Dragon Kid (5/8 ) ****1/4
Chris Hero vs. Ikuto Hidaka (3/13) (EVOLVE) ****1/4
Munenori Sawa vs. TJP (1/16) (EVOLVE) ****1/4
YAMATO vs. BxB Hulk vs. CIMA vs. Gran Akuma (1/22 airdate) (DGUSA) ****1/4
Davey Richards vs. Masaaki Mochizuki (1/23) (DGUSA) ****1/4
Adam Cole vs. Ricochet vs. Arik Cannon vs. Chuck Taylor (7/24) (DGUSA) ****1/4
Dragon Kid vs. BxB Hulk (1/23) (DGUSA) ****
PAC/Doi vs. Jigsaw/Quackenbush (5/8 ) (DGUSA) ****
YAMATO vs. Susumu Yokosuka (3/27) (DGUSA) ****
*Ricochet vs. Kyle O’Reilly (9/11) (EVOLVE) ****


ROH: 
Kings Of Wrestling vs. Motor City Machine Guns (5/8 ) ****3/4
Chris Hero vs. Tyler Black (4/24) ****3/4
Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards (4/24) ****3/4
Steen/Corino vs. Generico/Cabana (4/24) ****1/2
Kevin Steen vs. Colt Cabana (5/8 ) ****1/2
Kings Of Wrestling vs. Briscoes (6/19) ****1/2
Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards (6/19) ****1/2
Kevin Steen vs. El Generico (6/19) ****1/4
Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black (2/13) ****1/4
Davey Richards vs. El Generico (2/13) ****1/4
Briscoes vs. Kings Of Wrestling (4/2) ****1/4
Briscoes vs. Young Bucks (2/22) ****1/4
Chris Hero vs. El Generico (3/20) ****1/4
Davey Richards vs. Kenny Omega (3/20) ****1/4
Tyler Black vs. Kevin Steen (7/24) ****1/4
Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards (8/27) ****1/4
Kings Of Wrestling vs. Generico/Cabana (9/10) ****
Steen/Corino vs. Generico/Cabana (Cage Match) (11/1) ****
House Of Truth vs. The Briscoes (7/24) ****
Kings Of Wrestling vs. Haas & Benjamin (9/11) ****
Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong (5/8 ) ****
Kevin Steen vs. Player Dos (3/20) ****
Chris Hero vs. Eddie Kingston (Fight Without Honour) (12/19) ****
KOW/Wolves vs. Briscoes/Bucks (1/29) ****
Chris Daniels vs. Kenny Omega (6/19) **** 


Other:
Motor City Machine Guns vs. Beer Money (2/3 Falls) (8/12) (TNA) ****3/4
Chris Hero vs. Martin Stone (3/6) (wXw) ****1/2
Harada/Kotoge/Tadasuke vs. FIST (4/25) (Chikara) ****1/4
Sekimoto/Hoshino/Okabayashi vs. TFIN (4/25) (Chikara) ****1/4
Kurt Angle vs. Mr. Anderson (4/18) (TNA) ****1/4
Chris Hero vs. Big Van Walter (3/7) (wXw) ****1/4
Matt Jackson vs. Nick Jackson (3/7) (wXw) ****1/4
Sekimoto/Okabayashi vs. Oberhausen Terror Corps (3/6) (wXw) ****1/4
BDK vs. Chikara (Cibernetico) (10/23) (Chikara) ****1/4
Quackenbush/Toyota vs. Castagnoli/Del Rey (9/19) (Chikara) ****
TFIN vs. Unstable (9/19 (Chikara) ****
F.I.S.T vs. Soldier Ant/3.0 (9/19) (Chikara) ****
The Osirian Portal vs. Delirious/Daisy Haze (9/19) (Chikara) **** 
Los Oficials vs. Gato/Aerostar/Laredo (8/19) (AAA) ****
Quackenbush/Jigsaw/Hallowicked vs. World-1 (7/25) (Chikara) ****
Munenori Sawa vs. Big Van Walter (3/6) (wXw) ****
Chris Hero vs. Bad Bones (3/5) (wXw) ****
FIST/Mantis/Crossbones vs. Quacksaw/Incoherence (3/20) (Chikara) ****
Switchblade Conspiracy vs. American Wolves (3/13) (wXw) ****
Frightmare vs. Ophidian vs. Cheech vs. Swann (4/25) (Chikara) *****


----------



## New Blood

*Davey Richards vs. Chris Hero [PWG 7/30]*
Meh. Not a fan of indie workrate matches anymore and this is a great example of it. On the Rajah.com forum, a poster summed up pretty much how I feel about the American indie style the last few years:


Cewsh said:


> It's more than all of that, though. He popularized a style of wrestling that has been strangling the American indies of their worth almost (almost) as bad as ECW and their garbage wrestling did. Every single match goes 20 minutes, involves dozens of finishers, burns out the crowd, ends with a roll up and then the next match is the same. It makes every match identical, and full cards physically difficult to get through, and I think it will wind up choking the wrestling business as time goes on.


*Volador Jr. vs. La Sombra [CMLL 9/6]*
An absolutely fantastic main event in which they do something different than what people are used to seeing in the stale main event scene in CMLL. Instead of going for stalling to pad out time, they are given a lot of time and they keep the pace really crisp to the very end with some great dramatic nearfalls. They also steer away from the plain old dives and really pull off some insane bumps. Probably a once in a few months type main event from CMLL. A definite MOTYC.


----------



## Caponex75

Indie workrate is ridiculous term to describe anything. When the hell did people start neglecting storytelling, psychology, and the importance about it? None of this indy stuff today will ever be as bad as ECW.....or Chikara.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

> He popularized a style of wrestling that has been strangling the American indies of their worth almost (almost) as bad as ECW and their garbage wrestling did.


Who??


----------



## New Blood

superdupersonic said:


> Who??


He was talking about Gabe Sapolsky.


----------



## seabs

*2010 MOTYC List (Top 30!)*

_1) Shawn Michaels vs Undertaker - WrestleMania 26
2) Bad Intentions vs Blue Justice - NJPW 26/9
3) Go Shiozaki vs Shinsuke Nakamura - NJPW 15/8
4) El Generico vs Ricochet - PWG The Curse Of Guerrilla Island
5) Kings Of Wrestling vs Motor City Machine Guns - ROH Supercard Of Honor V
6) Tyler Black vs Roderick Strong vs Austin Aries - ROH The Big Bang
7) Kings Of Wrestling vs Yoshihior Takayama & Takuma Sano - NOAH 5/12
8) Davey Richards vs Kenny Omega - PWG As The Worm Turns
9) Davey Richards vs Roderick Strong - PWG Titannica
10) Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs El Generico & Colt Cabana - Chicago Street Fight - ROH Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies II
11) Smackdown Money In The Bank Ladder Match
12) Daisuke Sekimoto vs Kota Ibushi - DDT 4/5
13) Kevin Steen vs Colt Cabana - 34th Street Death Match - ROH Supercard of Honor V
14) Daisuke Sekimoto vs HARASHIMA - DDT 25/7
15) Go Shiozaki vs Kensuke Sasaki - NOAH 24/7
16) Young Bucks vs The Cutler Brothers vs El Generico & Paul London - Guerrilla Warfare Match - PWG Seven
17) Golden Lovers vs Apollo 55 - NJPW 11/10
18) Chris Hero vs Akira Tozawa - PWG BOLA Night 2
19) Bryan Danielson vs Bobby Fish - EVOLVE 4
20) El Generico vs Chris Hero - ROH Epic Encounter III
21) Davey Richards vs Kenny Omega - ROH Epic Encounter III
22) Bryan Danielson vs Munenori Sawa - EVOLVE 5
23) Kings Of Wrestling vs Briscoes - ROH The Big Bang
24) Davey Richards vs Roderick Strong - ROH Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies II
25) KENTA vs Naomichi Marufuji - NOAH 6/6
26) Naomichi Marufuji vs Prince Devitt - NJPW 30/1
27) Masato Tanaka & Masaaki Mochizuki vs Ikuto Hidaka & Munenori Sawa - ZERO-1 2/3
28) Daniel Bryan vs The Miz - Night Of Champions
29) Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler - Bragging Rights
30) Takashi Sugiura vs Yoshihiro Takayama - NOAH 10/7_


----------



## FITZ

Surprised to see that you left Strong and Davey from Final Battle off the list but there other matches made your list.


----------



## smitlick

*Evolve 5 - Danielson vs Sawa*

Bryan Danielson vs Munenori Sawa
****


----------



## Zatiel

New Blood said:


> *Davey Richards vs. Chris Hero [PWG 7/30]*
> Meh. Not a fan of indie workrate matches anymore and this is a great example of it. On the Rajah.com forum, a poster summed up pretty much how I feel about the American indie style the last few years:
> 
> "It's more than all of that, though. He popularized a style of wrestling that has been strangling the American indies of their worth almost (almost) as bad as ECW and their garbage wrestling did. Every single match goes 20 minutes, involves dozens of finishers, burns out the crowd, ends with a roll up and then the next match is the same. It makes every match identical, and full cards physically difficult to get through, and I think it will wind up choking the wrestling business as time goes on."


I just feel it's worth pointing out that Richards Vs. Hero didn't end on a roll-up, didn't burn out the crowd, and the next match wasn't even remotely the same. I can't speak to whether it had dozens of finishers, because I didn't count them. I can't imagine what sort of annoying fan would.

Also, it was an awesome match.


----------



## erikstans07

Zatiel said:


> I just feel it's worth pointing out that Richards Vs. Hero didn't end on a roll-up, didn't burn out the crowd, and the next match wasn't even remotely the same. I can't speak to whether it had dozens of finishers, because I didn't count them. I can't imagine what sort of annoying fan would.
> 
> Also, it was an awesome match.


To add to your post: Not even close to every match on an indy card goes 20+ minutes (more recently at least). 2, MAYBE 3, go more than 20 minutes and those are usually big matches or main events. Usually, the average indy match (in PWG or ROH) goes between 10 and 18 minutes, which is perfect IMO.

Not a lot of matches have dozens of finishers in them. Plenty of teases, but the "finish fests" happen MAYBE twice a show.

And not too many matches end in roll-ups either. If they did, roll-up finishes wouldn't be surprising.

People like to exaggerate things so much. Enjoy wrestling, please.


----------



## Speedy McGee

I know what he's saying about the average ordinary big Indy match though. There are some times where I mark out after two indy wrestlers use fighting spirit, a million finishers, and crazy spots. There are other times where it can be really repetitive. Davey Richards and former ROH star Nigel McGuiness are both one of the best wrestlers to ever wrestler in the past couple of years, but there are a couple of matches where they focus way to much on the indy style. Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong was an excellent match, but i really do think that they did not need the million finisher. I preferred their PWG match earlier on in the year which was much more technical. I really do think indy wrestlers should keep on wrestling the indy style, but lay back on the finishers and fighting spirit a little bit. In WWE when someone kicks out of the Pedigree, or Attitude Adjustment it's a big deal. When someone kicks out of the DR Driver not so much. Still Indy wrestling > WWE/TNA


----------



## jawbreaker

Most unintentionally humorous spot I've ever seen: after a stretch of finisher attempts in his match vs. KENTA at SCOH4 that got the crowd red-hot, Davey hits the DR Driver and KENTA kicks out to absolutely no reaction. It was like the place died. The match was still fantastic, but that made me realize just how much Richards had killed his finishers, even in April 09, before he really took off.


----------



## New Blood

I may be a bit hard on the matches but I've grown pretty tired of the style of the overhyped big indy matches. Not that I don't enjoy indy wrestling, quite the opposite, I just don't see the big deal in kicking out of everything and dropping your opponent on their head to no reaction. That's what killed the King's Road style in the late 90s.

It's a shame that Davey Richards will probably end up dead or in a wheelchair in a few years as a result of doing those incredibly stupid spots that he insists on doing. He seems hellbent on becoming another Dynamite Kid or Chris Benoit.

Watching too much Mid-South and Memphis spoiled me.


----------



## Caponex75

jawbreaker said:


> Most unintentionally humorous spot I've ever seen: after a stretch of finisher attempts in his match vs. KENTA at SCOH4 that got the crowd red-hot, Davey hits the DR Driver and KENTA kicks out to absolutely no reaction. It was like the place died. The match was still fantastic, but that made me realize just how much Richards had killed his finishers, even in April 09, before he really took off.


You had to be there to understand it. Wasn't that we felt it wasn't believable but it was one of those moments where we all couldn't believe Richards was going to beat KENTA for the GHC Junior Heavyweight Championship. Honestly, it was just as believable as HBK's second superkick on Taker that same weekend. It was just one of those moments where you were kinda left speechless but yet you totally believed that was the end. 


Oh and that was the first ever time someone had actually kicked out of the DR Driver at that point so that was just a really big "Holy $hit.....he might actually pull it out" kinda moments.

I do believe that Richards does need to work on a knockout finishers(Such as a DR Driver or a kick to the head for that matter) but that is what makes him so freaking good. It's to implant the idea to the person's head that the match can be over whether it be from a german suplex or from a simple kick to the head. Richards simply knows how to make everything seem to be a believable outcome even though none of them have probably ever finished off a match before. I can't probably tell you the last time someone actually got defeated via DR Driver but I could tell you that in the Tyler Black match at Death Before Dishonor that I would of bet my car when it had happened(And I think anyone that saw that would agree). Richards is able to do great storytelling, believable selling, and knows a tad bit of psychology as well so that is what makes him a great wrestler in my mind. Will he end up in a wheel chair or dead(God forbid any of the two)? Who knows? Mick Foley murdered himself 50x as worse and is still one of the most sane wrestlers out there.


----------



## Speedy McGee

New Blood said:


> I may be a bit hard on the matches but I've grown pretty tired of the style of the overhyped big indy matches. Not that I don't enjoy indy wrestling, quite the opposite, I just don't see the big deal in kicking out of everything and dropping your opponent on their head to no reaction. That's what killed the King's Road style in the late 90s.
> 
> It's a shame that Davey Richards will probably end up dead or in a wheelchair in a few years as a result of doing those incredibly stupid spots that he insists on doing. He seems hellbent on becoming another Dynamite Kid or Chris Benoit.
> 
> Watching too much Mid-South and Memphis spoiled me.


Right on point, I agree with everything you just said. Davey Richards is a incredible peformer and one of the best in the world. The guy feels like he needs to put his body on the line every night though. The guy could have some incredible technical matches, but he decides to dive into the guard rail and stiff it out with his opponents every show. I love the crowd dive and all but he does not need to be doing it every show. I like when indy matches are different then the usual indy style. The Briscoes vs. Kings of Wrestling from DBD for example was one of my favorite tag matches all year, because it was sooo different. They wrestled a old school kind of match which is very rare for ROH


----------



## jawbreaker

Caponex75 said:


> You had to be there to understand it. Wasn't that we felt it wasn't believable but it was one of those moments where we all couldn't believe Richards was going to beat KENTA for the GHC Junior Heavyweight Championship. Honestly, it was just as believable as HBK's second superkick on Taker that same weekend. It was just one of those moments where you were kinda left speechless but yet you totally believed that was the end.
> 
> 
> Oh and that was the first ever time someone had actually kicked out of the DR Driver at that point so that was just a really big "Holy $hit.....he might actually pull it out" kinda moments.


Really? When was the last time Davey won a match with the DR Driver? I know he hasn't since he got back from NOAH in 08, but my 07/08 ROH viewing is pretty spotty.


----------



## Caponex75

jawbreaker said:


> Really? When was the last time Davey won a match with the DR Driver? I know he hasn't since he got back from NOAH in 08, but my 07/08 ROH viewing is pretty spotty.


In 2008 a bunch of times and especially when he came back. He beat Roderick Strong & Jerry Lynn with it in the same week with it in French Connection & Bound by Hate. Probably did some more but I could never recall a time pre-2009 where the DR Driver had ever been kicked out of.

And Richards has stopped using the crowd killer in not so big matches. He has been using a safer dive in smaller ones as far as I know(Although he almost killed himself with it against Black on accident.) but he seems to save the crowd killer for bigger singles thus making the move more valuable.


----------



## Devildude

*PWG BOLA 2010:*

Chris Hero vs. Akira Tozawa - *****1/2*

*Easily in my top 10 for the year. Just a fantastic match.*


----------



## Alan4L

guys, most of ye in here have watched a shit ton of wrestling this year, so if you fancy making a top 25 email it to BestMatches2010 at gmail.com

We're using the Observer calendar so Dec 1 2009 - Nov 31 2010.

hoping to get a lot of ballots so that the vote will be a good reflection of things.

deadline is New Years Day


----------



## jawbreaker

Alan4L said:


> guys, most of ye in here have watched a shit ton of wrestling this year, so if you fancy making a top 25 email it to BestMatches2010 at gmail.com
> 
> We're using the Observer calendar so Dec 1 2009 - Nov 31 2010.
> 
> hoping to get a lot of ballots so that the vote will be a good reflection of things.
> 
> deadline is New Years Day


Making that list, I realized that once you take off FB10, I only have one ROH match in my top ten. It's Black/Richards at #1, but the next is Hero/Generico at #11. And overall, PWG outnumbers ROH in my top 25 despite only having nine shows within the time period. I honestly don't understand how people are calling this a down year for PWG and a strong year from ROH.


----------



## Alan4L

wait, people are saying this is a down year for PWG??? By people do you mean crack addicts?


----------



## jawbreaker

Compared to 2009, yes, they are. On this very forum, even. I have no clue why; every PWG show this year has been phenomenal, even more so than 2009.


----------



## Caponex75

It hasn't been as awesome as 2009 but t still hasn't been a bad year for PWG whatsoever. I'd take As The Worm Turns & Seven over 99% percent of the ROH shows.


----------



## ddog121

PWG's "down year" is similiar to the New Oreleans Saints' down year. are they as good as last year? no. are they still one of the best and still amazing. Yes.


----------



## KingCrash

jawbreaker said:


> Compared to 2009, yes, they are. On this very forum, even. I have no clue why; every PWG show this year has been phenomenal, even more so than 2009.


I would say it's down from 09, but 09 was perhaps it's best year ever. Still, I don't regret buy any show from them this year, and I definitely can't say that about ROH this year.


----------



## CM Skittle

I agree 2009 was PWG's best year, this year was a big step down. I don't even think they've been THAT good this year, they were okay but I'd put WWE over them.


----------



## seancarleton77

PWG was tops in 2009 as far as the indies go. 2010 has been more of 3 way battle for number 1 with ROH just ahead of Chikara and PWG as number one Indy as far as match of the year candidates and overall business go. PWG is the most fun and Chikara is the most unique and original promotion of 2010.


----------



## New Blood

*Iron Love/Chucho el Roto vs. Terry 2000/Rey Krimen [AULL 10/17]*
The first fall was pretty typical although the wrestling was really good with the usual exchanges of chain wrestling and submissions. The match doesn't get really exciting until the end of the second fall where Iron Love and Roto are up to some rudo shit that pisses off the crowd. The third fall breaks down into a fantastic brawl in which Terry is busted and I'm marking out. While Terry is being thrown around all over the small arena by Roto, Iron Love and Krimen are having a clinic inside the ring hitting really crisp dives, arm drags and submission work. What a great surprise of a match in which at first I thought it was just going to be a fun showcase turn into something really great.

*Undertaker vs. Rey Mysterio [WWE 1/31]*
Everything I read about this match on DVDVR is right. Maybe not WWE's MOTY but a contender at least. The story of Rey trying to take it to Undertaker at first with some stiff strikes and then trying to evade and wear out Undertaker was great. I marked for the missed 619 into the Tombstone for which Rey countered with stiff knees to the face. Highly enjoyed this.

My updated MOTY list:
1. Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels [WrestleMania 3/28]
2. Kevin Steen/Steve Corino vs. El Generico/Colt Cabana [Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies II 4/24]
3. Kevin Steen/Steve Corino vs. El Generico/Colt Cabana [Glory By Honor IX 9/11]
4. Black Terry/Cerebro ***** vs. Los Traumas [IWRG 4/29]
5. Volador Jr. vs. La Sombra [CMLL 9/6]
6. El Generico vs. Kevin Steen [Final Battle 12/18]
7. SmackDown! Elimination Chamber [Elimination Chamber 2/21]
8. Chris Hero vs. Ikuto Hidaka [Evolve 3/13]
9. Blue Panther/Metro/Valiente vs. Averno/Memphisto/Virus [CMLL 2/2]
10. Comando ***** vs. Freelance [IWRG 10/10]
11. Iron Love/Chucho el Roto vs. Terry 2000/Rey Krimen [AULL 10/17]
12. Rey Mysterio vs. CM Punk [SmackDown! 2/12]
13. Shawn Michaels vs. Rey Mysterio [SmackDown! 1/29]
14. L.A. Park vs. La Parka [AAA 6/6]	
15. Masato Tanaka/Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Ikuto Hidaka/Munenori Sawa [Zero-1 3/2]
16. Undertaker vs. Rey Mysterio [Royal Rumble 1/31]


----------



## jawbreaker

jawbreaker said:


> Making that list, I realized that once you take off FB10, I only have one ROH match in my top ten. It's Black/Richards at #1, but the next is Hero/Generico at #11. And overall, PWG outnumbers ROH in my top 25 despite only having nine shows within the time period. I honestly don't understand how people are calling this a down year for PWG and a strong year from ROH.


Just thought you all might be interested: CM Skittle neg repped me for this post. The comment: "Thats because you're a retard who doesn't know about wrestling "

And I only needed two more green reps to make my last red one go away. Perhaps not coincidentally, that was also from CM Skittle. Oh well.


----------



## smitlick

*All Japan B-Banquet 279*

*Triple Crown Title *
Suwama vs Masakatsu Funaki
****


----------



## Zatiel

Riren from the old ROH board did a top 100 list this year, with reviews of every match. It's insanely comprehensive. Love that he pimped YAMATO Vs. Shingo so hard.

http://www.wrestleview.com/viewnews.php?id=1293652040


----------



## SHIRLEY

Zatiel said:


> Riren from the old ROH board did a top 100 list this year, with reviews of every match. It's insanely comprehensive. Love that he pimped YAMATO Vs. Shingo so hard.
> 
> http://www.wrestleview.com/viewnews.php?id=1293652040


I'm amazed that someone, who's clearly spent a year of their life meticulously studying wrestling, would even give TNA the time of day, let alone rank so many of TNA's matches so highly.


----------



## KingCrash

jawbreaker said:


> Just thought you all might be interested: CM Skittle neg repped me for this post. The comment: "Thats because you're a retard who doesn't know about wrestling "
> 
> And I only needed two more green reps to make my last red one go away. Perhaps not coincidentally, that was also from CM Skittle. Oh well.


She randomly does that for no reason, did it to me talking about Chikara. Guess she loves shitty Embassy feuds or something.

*Dragon Gate - Gate Of Destiny 2010*
Masato Yoshino vs. CIMA - Open The Dream Gate - ****

*Dragon Gate Infinity 195*
CIMA, Gamma & Genki Horiguchi vs. Shingo Takagi, Cyber Kong & KAGETORA - Open The Triangle Gate - ****


----------



## New Blood

Some more lucha MOTYC.

****** Casas vs. Charly Manson [CMLL 10/15]*
An excellent carry job of a shitty AAA wrestler by one of the greatest wrestlers ever, ***** Casas. After you see his performance, you'll understand why he's one of the greatest and still is great. In the first fall, Casas takes a stiff boot to the face and then shows us some fighting spirit himself. This match also has a heel ref and that comes into play in the first and last fall. The second fall was too short though. The third fall is long and although picking up the pace, also does alot to further the storytelling and the ref does his heelish schtich. The performance of Casas in this match is one of the best of the year.

*Los Traumas vs. Suicida/Zatura [IWRG 1/14]*
The match starts off fantastic with some mat work between Trauma II and Suicida which turns into a slugfest. Quite something different then the more "polite" (lack of a better term) form of wrestling in other IWRG matches. Suicida puts II into a mean armlock and this is no hold and release type thing. He wants to punish his opponent. I love how II counters out of submissions with punches to the face. Trauma I's knee strikes are pretty brutal. The brawl during the first fall was great. The second fall showcased a brutal rudo beatdown which featured more of Trauma I's vicious knee strikes. My only complaint is that it felt that Suicida made a comeback way too soon as if he was not the one being beaten down for several minutes. But this is still amazing and a MOTYC.

*Black Terry/Dr. Cerebro vs. ****** Loco/El Hijo del Diablo [IWRG 1/24]*
This match knows its way to my heart when it starts off with Terry and Cerebro waiting at the entrance for their opponents to come out so they can attack them but little did they know that they came out through the crowd armed with steel chairs. What happens next would fit right in with some of the great Memphis brawls. You got Terry and Cerebro bleeding early and a hot crowd going nuts. What's not to love? Love the back and forth brawling. Just when I thought it couldn't get any crazier, ****** Loco busts out that damn cactus to nail Terry with. Really epic match that I'd put up against any of the major hyped matches in the U.S. and Japan.


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

WWE Smackdown

IC Championship: Ziggler vs. Kofi vs. Swagger ***1/2 - ***3/4

This is wrestling done right. On the final show of the year, WWE let the "secondary" belt close the show with a great title match (on free TV!) with three of their best prospects. I'm probably going too high on this but I thought everything meshed together well. 

Vickie Guerrero might be the best heel in the WWE today.


----------



## New Blood

*Comando ***** vs. Pollo [IWRG 12/26]*
Who knew a brawl with a man in a chicken suit could be a serious match of the year contender?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I didn't know that someone who held one of the two premier belts in the company would still be considered a prospect.


----------



## New Blood

I'm finishing up my MOTY list tonight before going to a New Years Eve party. I pretty much missed out on 90% puro and indies but I won't have much time in the next week to continue watching and then college starts back up again. Maybe one of my resolutions is to keep track a little closer to new wrestling.


----------



## New Blood

Here's my eccentric [lucha dominant] Top 30. Once again, this has been an off year of watching new wrestling so I didn't get much of a chance of watching a lot of indie and puro matches but this was the year that I fully got into lucha.

1. Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels [WrestleMania 3/28]
2. Kevin Steen/Steve Corino vs. El Generico/Colt Cabana [Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies II 4/24]
3. Nexus vs. Team WWE [SummerSlam 8/15]
4. Black Terry/Dr. Cerebro vs. ****** Loco/El Hijo del Diablo [IWRG 1/24]
5. Kevin Steen/Steve Corino vs. El Generico/Colt Cabana [Glory By Honor IX 9/11]
6. Torneo Cibernetico [Chikara 10/23]
7. Black Terry/Dr. Cerebro/***** Navarro vs. Solar/Zatura/Suicida [IWRG 1/28]
8. Los Traumas vs. Suicida/Zatura [IWRG 1/14]
9. Black Terry/Cerebro ***** vs. Los Traumas [IWRG 4/29]
10. Volador Jr. vs. La Sombra [CMLL 9/6]

11. Comando ***** vs. Pollo [IWRG 12/26]
12. Daniel Bryan vs. Dolph Ziggler [Bragging Rights 10/24]
13. El Generico vs. Kevin Steen [Final Battle 12/18]
14. SmackDown! Elimination Chamber [Elimination Chamber 2/21]
15. Chris Hero vs. Ikuto Hidaka [Evolve 3/13]
16. Blue Panther/Metro/Valiente vs. Averno/Memphisto/Virus [CMLL 2/2]
17. ***** Casas vs. Charly Manson [CMLL 10/10]
18. Comando ***** vs. Freelance [IWRG 10/10]
19. Iron Love/Chucho el Roto vs. Terry 2000/Rey Krimen [AULL 10/17]
20. Rey Mysterio vs. CM Punk [SmackDown! 2/12]

21. Kevin Steen/Steve Corino vs. El Generico/Colt Cabana [ROH on HDNet 7/19]
22. Shawn Michaels vs. Rey Mysterio [SmackDown! 1/29]
23. L.A. Park vs. La Parka [AAA 6/6]
24. Masato Tanaka/Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Ikuto Hidaka/Munenori Sawa [Zero-1 3/2]
25. Undertaker vs. Rey Mysterio [Royal Rumble 1/31]
26. Místico vs. Volador Jr. [CMLL 2/5]
27. Black Terry/Dr. Cerebro vs. ****** Loco/El Hijo del Diablo [IWRG 2/7]
28. Genichiro Tenryu vs. Tiger Mask I [RJPW 3/18]
29. The Miz vs. Jerry Lawler [Raw 11/29]
30. CM Punk vs. Rey Mysterio [Extreme Rules 4/25]


----------



## smitlick

AIW - Absolution V

Danielson vs Gargano
****


----------



## rafz

My final list, top 20:

1. Shawn Michaels vs. The Undertaker - Carreer x Streak NO DQ Match - WWE Wrestlemania XXVI - *****
2. Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards - ROH Death Before Dishonor VIII - ****3/4
3. Bryan Danielson vs. Shingo - DGUSA Enter The Dragon - ****3/4
4. Naomichi Marufuji vs. Prince Devitt - NJPW Circuit 2010 New Japanism 30/01 - ****1/2
5. Naomichi Marufuji vs. Jushin Thunder Liger - NJPW New Dimension 04/04 - ****1/2
6. BxB Hulk vs. Shingo - Hair vs. Hair Match - Dragon Gate Kobe World Pro-Wrestling Festival - ****1/2
7. Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli - ROH Big Bang - ****1/2
8. YAMATO vs. Masaaki Mochizuki - Dragon Gate Infinity #177 - ****1/2
9. Davey Richards vs. Chris Hero - PWG Seven - ****1/2
10. Takashi Sugiura vs. Go Shiozaki - NOAH Shiny Navigation 26/09 - ****1/2
11. Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong - PWG Titannica - ****1/2
12. Kurt Angle vs. Mr. Anderson - Steel Cage Match - TNA Lockdown - ****1/2
13. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley - ROH Supercard of Honor V - ****1/2
14. KENTA vs. Naomichi Marufuji - NOAH Navigation with Breeze 06/06 - ****1/2
15. Prince Devitt vs. Kenny Omega - NJPW Circuit 2010 G1 Climax Special - ****1/2
16. Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley vs. Robert Roode & James Storm - 2/3 Falls Match - TNA Impact The Whole F'n Show 12/08 - ****1/2
17. Prince Devitt & Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Kota Ibushi & Kenny Omega - NJPW Destruction 11/10 - ****1/2
18. YAMATO & Shingo vs. Masaaki Mochizuki & Don Fujii - Dragon Gate Infinity #186 - ****1/4
19. Chris Hero vs. Akira Tozawa - PWG BOLA Night 2 - ****1/4
20. Go Shiozaki vs. Naomichi Marufuji - NOAH 10/04 - ****1/4

---------------

Taker vs. HBK was the only match that I gave 5* since Marafuji/KENTA and Danielson/Nigel from 2006.


----------



## T.W.F.S

Not sure on my final list yet but MCMG vs. BMI Ultimate X is my USA MOTY.


----------



## Alan4L

just watched the most slept on puro match this year:

AJPW Feb 7th
F4 vs VDM Captain's Fall Match ~ Captain Fall Loser Must Disband: Satoshi Kojima©, ZODIAC, KAI & Hiroshi Yamato vs TARU©, Dupree, Minoru & Toshizo

Everyone brought it here, loads of unique styles converging into one well laid out match. Minoru was amazing during the middle section which was crucial as it really glued together the hot start and WHITE HOT finish.

probably ****1/2 for me.


----------



## Bubz

Right now my top 10 is as it is in my sig. need to re watch Davey/Daniels as i think that might be in there.


----------



## Zatiel

Shirley Crabtree said:


> I'm amazed that someone, who's clearly spent a year of their life meticulously studying wrestling, would even give TNA the time of day, let alone rank so many of TNA's matches so highly.


TNA's booking sucks, but they've got an awesome roster. They're bound to put on good matches just by accident.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Richards vs Daniels*
Richards vs Daniels
****1/2


----------



## peachchaos

roh top ten 2010

1. fight without honor: kevin steen vs. el generico ***** (final battle)
2. roh world title match: davey richards vs tyler black ****3/4 (dbd)
3. roh world title match: davey richards vs roderick strong ****1/2 (final battle)
4. 6 months in the making: davey richards vs christopher daniels ****1/2 (richards vs daniels)
5. roh world tv title tornamnet finals: davey richards vs eddie edwards ****1/2(roh on hdnet) 
6. roh world tag team title match (no dq): the briscoes vs the kings of wrestling ****1/2 (dbd)
7. the epic encounter: davey richards vs kenny omega ****1/4 (ee3)
8. the rematch: davey richards vs tyler black ****1/4 (roh on hdnet) 
9. dream match: kings of wrestling vs wrestling's greatest tag team ****1/4 (gbh)
10. double chain match: steen/corino vs generico/cabana ****1/4 (gbh)


----------



## Wild Pegasus

I wanna throw in Daniel Bryan vs. William Regal. Any match of theirs you can find is a classic.


----------



## jawbreaker

I thought Richards vs. Omega from EE3 was the third best match on the show and that Hero/Generico blew it out of the water. Am I completely alone here?

I also have Hero/Generico as ROH's best non-iPPV match of 2010 for what it's worth.


----------



## KingCrash

I thought it was the second-best match on the show but Richards/Omega was better to me. Probably the most underrated Hero singles match in ROH this year though with Hero/Black from BFSE II behind it.


----------



## septurum

Anyone gonna put up a 2011 MOTY thread?


----------



## Zatiel

jawbreaker said:


> I thought Richards vs. Omega from EE3 was the third best match on the show and that Hero/Generico blew it out of the water. Am I completely alone here?
> 
> I also have Hero/Generico as ROH's best non-iPPV match of 2010 for what it's worth.


I thought Hero/Generico was great, not better than Omega/Richards, but still great. Epic Encounter 3 is one of ROH's best shows of all 2010. Hero/Generico is about as good as that formula gets, while Omega/Richards managed to hit rivaling heights and be more competitive. I think I'm going to watch this show again now.


----------



## seabs

*Daisuke Sekimoto & Yoshihito Sasaki vs Takashi Sasaki & Yuko Miyamoto - BJW 28.05.2010*
_****_

*Daisuke Sekimoto, Yoshihito Sasaki, Kazuki Hashimoto & Takuma Tsukamoto vs Yuji Okabayashi, Shinobu, Shibata & Tamura - BJW 15.09.2010*
_****_

*Daisuke Sekimoto, Yoshihito Sasaki & Ryuichi Kawakami vs Yuji Okabayashi, Kazuki Hashimoto & Takumi Tsukamoto - BJW 19.09.2010*
_****1/4_

*Motor City Machine Guns vs Team 3D - TNA Turning Point 2010*
_****_

*Davey Richards vs Christopher Daniels - ROH Richards vs Daniels*
_****1/4_


----------



## antoniomare007

Seabs, did you watch the 11/20 Big Japan tag with Kasai?


----------



## seabs

*****. Pretty sure I posted it a few pages back but maybe not.

Edit: oh, the 11/20 tag. Is there another one that isn't the Barbed Wire Deathmatch?*


----------



## Groovemachine

Just watched Brian Cage vs Brandon Bonham from PWG Seven. Man that was unexpectedly good, I'd put it at ****. I love how at the start the crowd were vehemently chanting "Who the fuck are you" and by the end they were totally sold on Cage. Great match, and a further reason why Seven is Show of the Year in my book.


----------



## The Great Maijin

Strong vs Richards was wack. I hate Roderick Strongs new wrestling style. Steenerico was better but i wouldnt give it four stars.


----------



## smitlick

NOAH 5.8.10 - Takashi Sugiura vs KENTA - ****


----------



## Merc_With_A_Mouth

Not to sound annoying but does someone mind compiling a list for me of all of the must see NJPW matches from the year? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Speedy McGee

I have watched a lot of wrestling during 2010, and plan on watching a lot in 2011 too. There will probably be one or two more updates before my final top 25 list is finalized (I still have to watch a couple DGUSA shows, PWG Cyadine, and a American Wolves vs. Kings of Wrestling match).


*THE REWATCH PROJECT*

Kings Of Wrestling vs. The Briscoe Bros (ROH Big Bang)
1st Watch-***1/2
2nd watch- ***1/2
I rewatched this match to see if I would actually enjoy it the second time around. A lot of people gave this match up to ****1/2 stars and it was on top of a lot of people's MOTY lists. I was really hoping to get a different opinon after watching this match a second time, but unfortunately I still was not a big fan of this match. Just like I said in the first review of this match the contest ran a little to long and just did not have any depth to the match. There were a lot of cool spots in this match, but unfortunately the spots really didn't mean anything. The two teams really didn't click like some of there other matches, and just featured random spots with no meaning.

Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW 04/04/10)
1st Watch- ****
2nd Watch- ****1/4
I enjoyed this match on my first watch, but I really did not see what people were raving about. Don't get me wrong it was a great match, but not a huge MOTY contender. So, I decided to watch this match a second time, and I was much more impressed on the second attempt watching this match. Both men told one of the best puro stories this year in the ring for this match. It really had a Undertaker vs. HBK kind of feeling to it. Some of the blows these men delivered to each other felt much more critical watching it the second time around, and all of the spots really meant something. Shinsuke's sick knee's to Goto really stood out the second time around. There was a lot depth in this match, which is what the Big Bang tag match that I just mentioned didn't feature.

Chris Hero vs. Davey Richards (PWG The 7th Aniverasry Show) 
1st Watch- ****1/4
2nd Watch- ****1/4
My opinon really did not change much watching this match a second time around. Both men worked very well together and pulled off their usual moves on one another. A really great match from PWG, but it did have a couple of flaws. I think near the end the match got a little sloppy and a little less focused but other then that this match is still a great match in my book.

Torneo Cibernetico- BDK vs. Team Chikara(CHIKARA The Dark Cibernetico)
1st Watch- ***3/4
2nd Watch- ****1/2
I really underrated this match on my first watch, but this is the reason why I watch some matches a second time. If I feel that a match didn't live up to a expected level I will watch it a second time. This is without a doubt the best Cibernetico match and the best match in Chikara history! The only matches which come close is Quackensaw vs. Danielson and Claudio and the 2005 Cibernetico. This Cibernetico was very different then the previous CHIKARA Cibernetico's. The match started out hot from the start with all of the wrestler's brawling around ringside. Unlike the previous Cibernetico which were usually over a hour long and at a slower pace, this Cibernetico clocks in under 40 minutes. The action in this match was at a really fast pace, and the match had a important feeling to it. Many stories from Chikara's past was told in this match, and this is why I love Chikara. Chikara always does a excellent job of reflecting on their past; which is really rare in wrestling today. Both WWE and TNA feel like they are written by a person with alzheimer's. I don't like companies who do short term booking!! Both Daize Haze and Sara Del Ray really made this match feel interesting only because they were the only women in the match. A really great match that everybody should check out, and the only complaint I have is a couple of little botches throughout the match.

TWO OUT OF THREE FALLS-The Motor City Machine Guns vs. Beer Money (TNA The Whole F'n Show)
1st Watch- ****1/2
2nd Watch- ****1/2
Really great match on both watches!! This is without a doubt the best TNA match this year and my second favorite tag match from this year. I rewatched this match a second time to make sure I didn't overhyper the match, but I ended up loving the match just as much on the second watch. All three falls were seperated perfectly and the action was red hot right from the beginning. The Impact Zone was bumping up and down as both teams put on a show. This match reminded me of the classic Rock n Roll Express vs. Midnight Express matches from back in the day. Really great tag action from both Beer Money and The Motor City Machine Guns and I suggest everybody who hasn't seen this match yet to defiently check it out.

*JUST ADDED TO THE TOP 25*
SHINGO vs. Bryan Danielson (DGUSA Enter The Dragon 2) ****1/4
Wow, Bryan Danielson really put it all on the line in this match. The man was working in front of a huge WWE audience just a couple monthes before this match, and now he was only in front of a couple hundred people; but Danielson put on a show for the few DGUSA fans in attendance. Both Danielson and SHINGO went at each other with full force and no mercy. A lot of close near falls and both men hit their signature moves on one another. I think this match was just a tad bit better then the Bobby Fish vs. Bryan Danielson match from Evolve 4, but it's still one of the best matches from this year.

Torneo Cibernetico- BDK vs. Team Chikara(CHIKARA) ****1/2

Davey Richards vs. Christopher Daniels (ROH Richards vs. Daniels) ****1/2
Now this was awesome. This match had 6 monthes of history behind it, and it still delivered! Both men really had something special going on in this match, and they never let up during the whole match. This is without a doubt the best Christopher Daniels match since coming back from TNA, hell I'll even say it's one of the best matches in both men's wrestling career's. A lot of crazy reversals, and spots which had me up on my toes. Midway through the match Richards hit his usual crazy suicide dive into the crowd and ended up crashing into the guardrail again. The conclusion of the match is where both men really started to pick it up. Crazy revesals from Davey's shooting star press and Daniels BME had me marking out like the little indy nerd I am. This was one of the many matches I was hoping to see once Daniels returned to ROH, and they defiently put on something special for the many ROH fans. Defiently pick up Richards vs. Daniels, because this match alone is worth the price of the DVD. You'll see why they call the show Richards vs. Daniels.

*TOP 25*
1)Undertaker vs. HBK (WWE Wrestlemania 26) ****3/4
2)El Generico vs. Kevin Steen (ROH Final Battle) ****3/4
3)Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards (ROH DBD) ****3/4
4)Golden Lovers vs Apollo 55 (NJPW) ****3/4
5)Yoshinobu Kanemaru Vs Naomichi Marufuji (NOAH 10th Anniversary Show) ****3/4
6)TWO OUT OF THREE FALLS MCMG vs. Beer Money (TNA THE WHOLE EFFING SHOW) ****1/2
7)Richards vs. Omega (PWG As The Worm Turns) ****1/2
8)CAGE MATCH- Mr.Anderson vs. Kurt Angle (TNA Lockdown) ****1/2
9)Generico and London vs. The Young Bucks vs. The Cutler Bros (PWG 7th Anniversary) ****1/2
10)Davey Richards vs. Christopher Daniels (ROH Daniels vs. Richards ) ****1/2
11)Naomichi Marufuji vs. Prince Devitt (NJPW 1/30/10) ****1/2
12)Torneo Cibernetico- BDK vs. Team Chikara(CHIKARA) ****1/2
13)STREET FIGHT- Cobana and Generico vs. Corino and Steen (ROH BFSE2) ****1/2 
14)KENTA vs. Marufuji (NOAH )****1/2 
15)Jushin Liger vs. Marafuji (NJPW 4/4/10) ****1/2
16)Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Kota Ibushi (DDT)****1/2
17)Minoru Suzuki vs Kohei Suwama (AJPW) ****1/2
18)DG Six Man Tag (DGUSA Mercury Rising) ****1/2
19)Ricochet vs. El Generico (PWG Curse of Guerilla Island) ****1/2
20)Hero vs. Richards (PWG 7th Anniversary) ****1/4 
21)Dragon vs. SHINGO (DGUSA Enter The Dragon 2) ****1/4
22)Dragon vs. Bobby Fish (Evolve 4) ****1/4
23)Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong ****1/4 (PWG Titannica)
24)AJ Styles vs. Kurt Angle (TNA Impact 1/4/10) ****1/4
25)Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW 4/4/10) ****1/4


----------



## Speedy McGee

Merc_With_A_Mouth said:


> Not to sound annoying but does someone mind compiling a list for me of all of the must see NJPW matches from the year? Thanks in advance.


-Golden Lovers vs Apollo 55 ****1/2
-Naomichi Marufuji vs. Prince Devitt 1/30/10 ****1/2
-Jushin Liger vs. Marafuji 4/4/10 ****1/2
-Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Hirooki Goto 4/4/10 ****1/4
-Kenny Omega vs. Prince Devitt ****1/4
-Naomichi Marufuji vs. Prince Devitt 06/19/10 ****1/4
-Giant Bernard & Karl Anderson vs Yuji Nagata & Wataru Inoue ****1/4
-Prince Devitt vs. Kota Ibushi ****1/4

Those are my favorite NJPW matches from this year. I hope that helped


----------



## jawbreaker

Glad to see more people hopping on the Cibernetico train. I have it just slightly above The Colony vs. F.I.S.T. from Aniversario Yang as the best Chikara match ever.

EDIT: Davey Richards vs. Christopher Daniels - ROH Richards vs. Daniels - ****1/4

Still have to watch the following before my list is complete:

ROH Fate of an Angel II
ROH Tag Title Classic II
PWG Cyanide
CHIKARA The Germans
CHIKARA Reality is Relative
EVOLVE 5
EVOLVE 6


----------



## smitlick

NOAH - 22.8 - Go Shiozaki vs Shinsuke Nakamura - ****
New Japan - 3.9 - Prince Devitt vs Kenny Omega - ****
NOAH - 11.9 - Go Shiozaki vs Kotaro Suzuki - ****


----------



## aaron_mcn92

_Dragon Gate FINAL GATE 2010
December 26 2010_

*Open the Triangle Gate Championship
Takuya Sugawara, Naoki Tanizaki, Yasushi Kanda © vs. CIMA, Dragon Kid, Ricochet: **** ¼*
There is something immensely satisfying about how well this match puts over Ricochet in front of the PPV crowd. All his spots are geared to that purpose, the finish stretch is really fun and the right man gets the pinfall. Possibly the best DG six man of the year.

*Open the Dream Gate Championship
Masato Yoshino © vs. Naruki Doi: *****
This is _just_ about great. It's definitely better than Yoshino vs. CIMA from the last PPV imo. Yoshino targeting Doi's shoulder fits into Yoshino's moveset quite nicely, and it doesn't feel as needlessly long as other Dream Gate title matches.

I'm a little bewildered after watching the match though. I don't follow DG storylines relgiously enough for this to bother me but I know Doi turned heel recently, and he most certainly wasn't booked to be the heel in this match. Could anyone clarify that?


----------



## Boom Baby

FINAL GATE 2010
Masato Yoshino vs Naruki Doi - ****


----------



## New Blood

Here's a revised Top 20:

1. L.A. Park vs. El Mesias [Guerra de Titanes 2010 12/5]
2. Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels [WrestleMania 3/28]
3. Kevin Steen/Steve Corino vs. El Generico/Colt Cabana [Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies II 4/24]
4. Nexus vs. Team WWE [SummerSlam 8/15]
5. Black Terry/Dr. Cerebro vs. ****** Loco/El Hijo del Diablo [IWRG 1/24]
6. Kevin Steen/Steve Corino vs. El Generico/Colt Cabana [Glory By Honor IX 9/11]
7. Torneo Cibernetico [Chikara 10/23]
8. Black Terry/Dr. Cerebro/***** Navarro vs. Solar/Zatura/Suicida [IWRG 1/28]
9. Los Traumas vs. Suicida/Zatura [IWRG 1/14]
10. Black Terry/Cerebro ***** vs. Los Traumas [IWRG 4/29]
11. Volador Jr. vs. La Sombra [CMLL 9/6]
12. Comando ***** vs. Pollo [IWRG 12/26]
13. Daniel Bryan vs. Dolph Ziggler [Bragging Rights 10/24]
14. El Generico vs. Kevin Steen [Final Battle 12/18]
15. SmackDown! Elimination Chamber [Elimination Chamber 2/21]
16. Chris Hero vs. Ikuto Hidaka [Evolve 3/13]
17. Blue Panther/Metro/Valiente vs. Averno/Memphisto/Virus [CMLL 2/2]
18. ***** Casas vs. Charly Manson [CMLL 10/10]
19. Comando ***** vs. Freelance [IWRG 10/10]
20. Iron Love/Chucho el Roto vs. Terry 2000/Rey Krimen [AULL 10/17]


----------



## rafz

NOAH Summer Navigation 10/07 
_Takashi Sugiura vs. Yoshihiro Takayama - _*****1/2*

man this match was absolutely brutal, top #5 MOTY for me.


----------



## Alan4L

aaron_mcn92 said:


> I'm a little bewildered after watching the match though. I don't follow DG storylines relgiously enough for this to bother me but I know Doi turned heel recently, and he most certainly wasn't booked to be the heel in this match. Could anyone clarify that?


In DG heels usually behave out of respect for the Dream Gate. I can't ever recall interference or cheating in a Dream Gate match. It's kinda cool I think.


----------



## aaron_mcn92

Alan4L said:


> In DG heels usually behave out of respect for the Dream Gate. I can't ever recall interference or cheating in a Dream Gate match. It's kinda cool I think.


It's more so the fact that in a match like this where both guys are of similar stature and status (in other words, there's no real underdog), I would expect the heel to be the one targeting limbs which wasn't the case here. Again pointing out my lack of knowledge of DG stories, maybe Yoshino doesn't present himself as the type of face you're meant to feel sympathy for.

Still worthwhile viewing without question.


----------



## smitlick

New Japan 26/9 
- Bernard/Anderson vs Nagata/Inoue - ****-****1/4
- Makabe vs Tanaka - ****1/4

NOAH 26/9
- Kanemaru vs KENTA - ****
- Sugiura vs Shiozaki - ****1/4

*New Japan - Destruction 2010 - 11/10/10*

*1. IWGP Jr Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match*
Prince Devitt & Ryusuke Taguchi vs Kota Ibushi & Kenny Omega
****1/4-****1/2

*2. NJPW vs. NOAH Special Tag Match* 
Yuji Nagata & Koji Kanemoto vs Go Shiozaki & Atsushi Aoki
****

*3. Special Singles Match*
Hirooki Goto vs Shinsuke Nakamura
****

*4. Special Singles Match*
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Tetsuya Naito
****-****1/4

*5. IWGP Heavyweight Title Match*
Togi Makabe vs Satoshi Kojima
****-****1/4

NOAH 30/10/10
KENTA/Aoki vs Strong/Edwards
****1/4


----------



## seabs

*Susumu Yokosuka vs Maasaki Mochizuki - Dragon Gate UK Invasion II*
_***3/4_

*Naruki Doi & BxB Hulk vs SHINGO & YAMATO - Dragon Gate UK Invasion II*
_***3/4_

*PAC & Mark Haskins vs CIMA & Dragon Kid - Dragon Gate UK Invasion II*
_****1/2_

*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Hirooki Goto - NJPW 11.12.2010*
_****_

*Satoshi Kojima vs Shinsuke Nakamura - IWGP Heavyweight Championship - NJPW 11.12.2010*
_****1/4_

*CIMA, Genki Horiguchi & Gamma vs SHINGO, YAMATO & Cyber Kong - Dragon Gate 13.10.2010*
_****1/4_

*CIMA, Dragon Kid & Ricochet vs Kzy, Yasushi Kanda & Takuya Sugawara - Dragon Gate 12.12.2010*
_****_

*CIMA, Dragon Kid & Ricochet vs Takuya Sugawara, Naoki Tanizaki & Yasushi Kanda - Open The Triangle Gate Championships - Dragon Gate The Final Gate 2010*
_****_

*Masato Yoshino vs Naruki Doi - Open The Dream Gate Championship - Dragon Gate The Final Gate 2010*
_****1/4_

*Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs House Of Truth - AAW Tag Team Championships - AAW Defining Moment: Fade To Black*
_****_

*Johnny Gargano vs Bryan Danielson - AIW Absolute Championship - AIW Absolution V*
_****+_

*Kevin Steen vs Akira Tozawa - PWG Cyanide: A Loving Tribute To Poison*
_****1/4_


----------



## smitlick

What did you give Chucky T vs Tyler Black from the AIW show?


----------



## seabs

*Bah something like ****


----------



## TelkEvolon

Kevin Steen vs Akira Tozawa - ****1/2


----------



## Kawada = god

1. Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards - ROH Death Before Dishonor 6/19/10
2. Naomichi Marufuji vs. KENTA - NOAH 6/6/10
3. Naomichi Marufuji vs. Prince Devitt - NJPW 1/30/10
4. Shawn Michaels vs. The Undertaker - WWE Wrestlemania XXVI 3/28/10
5. Naomichi Marufuji vs. Jushin Liger - NJPW 4/4/10
6. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Hirooki Goto - NJPW 4/4/10
7. Jun Akiyama vs. Takashi Sugiura - NOAH 5/2/10
8. Rey Mysterio vs. CM Punk - WWE Over The Limit 5/23/10
9. Naomichi Marufuji vs. Koji Kanemoto - NJPW 3/5/10
10. Satoshi Kojima vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi - NJPW 8/15/10


----------



## Speedy McGee

I have finally watched PWG Cyadine and ROH Tag Title Classic 2 and I can now give you a couple of my top 10 lists of 2010, and my overall top 25 2010 MOTY list. Enjoy.

*TNA*
1)Two Out of Three Falls-Motor City Machine Guns vs. Beer Money (TNA The Whole F'n Show) ****1/2
2)Cage Match-Kurt Angle vs. Mr Anderson (TNA Lockdown) ****1/2
3)Kurt Angle vs. AJ Styles (TNA Impact 01/04/10) ****1/4
4)Ultimate X Match-Motor City Machine Guns vs. Generation Me (TNA Destination X) ****1/4
5)Kurt Angle vs. AJ Styles (TNA Genesis) ****1/4
6)Motor City Machine Guns vs. Beer Money (TNA Victory Road) ****
7)Jeff Hardy vs. Kurt Angle (TNA No Surrender) ****
8)Ulitmate X Match-Motor City Machine Guns vs. Generation Me (TNA Bound For Glory) ****
9)Stairway To Janice Match-Abyss vs. RVD (TNA The WHole F'n Show) ****
10)AJ Styles vs. Doug Williams (TNA Final Resolution) ***3/4


*WWE*
1)Undertaker vs. HBK (WWE Wrestlemania 26) ****3/4
2)Team Cena vs. The Nexus (WWE Summerslam) ****1/4
3)Smackdown Elimanation Chamber (WWE Elimanation Chamber) ****1/4
4)Daniel Bryan vs. Dolph Ziggler (WWE Bragging Rights) ****
5)John Cena vs. Batista (WWE Wrestlemania 26) ****
6)Royal Rumble (WWE Royal Rumble) ****
7)Smackdown MITB Match (WWE Money In The Bank) ****
8)TLC Match-Rey Mysterio vs. Kane vs. Edge vs. Albertio Del Rio (WWE TLC) ****
9)Hell IN A Cell Match-Sheamus vs. Randy Orton (WWE Hell In A Cell) ****
10)Last Man Standing Match-Batista vs. John Cena (WWE Extreme Rules) ****


*Puro*
1)Golden Lovers vs Apollo 55 (NJPW) ****3/4
2)Yoshinobu Kanemaru Vs Naomichi Marufuji (NOAH 10th Anniversary Show) ****3/4
3)Naomichi Marufuji vs. Prince Devitt (NJPW 1/30/10) ****1/2
4)KENTA vs. Marufuji (NOAH )****1/2 
5)Jushin Liger vs. Marafuji (NJPW 4/4/10) ****1/2
6)Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Kota Ibushi (DDT)****1/2
7)Minoru Suzuki vs Kohei Suwama (AJPW) ****1/2
8)Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW 4/4/10) ****1/4
9)Daisuke Sekimoto vs. HARASHIMA (DDT)
10)SHINGO vs. BxB Hulk (DG) ****1/4

*PWG*
1)Richards vs. Omega (PWG As The Worm Turns) ****1/2
2)Generico and London vs. The Young Bucks vs. The Cutler Bros (PWG 7th Anniversary) ****1/2
3)Kevin Steen vs. Akira Tozawa (PWG Cyadine) ****1/2
4)Ricochet vs. El Generico (PWG Curse of Guerilla Island) ****1/2
5)Hero vs. Richards (PWG 7th Anniversary) ****1/4
6)Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong (PWG Titannica)****1/4
7)Young Bucks vs El Generico & Chuck Taylor (PWG As The Worm Turns)****1/4 
8)Chris Hero vs. Akira Tozawa (PWG BOLA)****
9)The Young Bucks vs. Paul London and El Generico (PWG DDT)****
10)Claudio Castagnoli vs. Ricochet (PWG BOLA)**** 


*ROH*
1)El Generico vs. Kevin Steen (ROH Final Battle) ****3/4
2)Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards (ROH DBD) ****3/4
3)Davey Richards vs. Christopher Daniels (ROH Daniels vs. Richards ) ****1/2
4)STREET FIGHT- Cobana and Generico vs. Corino and Steen (ROH BFSE2) ****1/2
5)Kings Of Wrestling vs. The American Wolves (ROH Tag Title Classic 2) ****1/4
6)Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Tyler Black (ROH Big Bang) ****1/4
7)Tyler Black vs. Chris Hero (ROH BFSE 2) ****1/4
8)Davey Richards vs. Kenny Omega (ROH Epic Encounter 3) ****1/4
9)Kevin Steen vs. Tyler Black (ROH Salvation) ****1/4
10)Motor City Machine Guns vs. The Kings of Wrestling (ROH SCOH 5) ****1/4


*Other*
1)Torneo Cibernetico- BDK vs. Team Chikara(CHIKARA) ****1/2
2)DG Six Man Tag (DGUSA Mercury Rising) ****1/2
3)Dragon vs. SHINGO (DGUSA Enter The Dragon 2) ****1/2
4)Dragon vs. Bobby Fish (Evolve 4) ****1/4
5)Davey Richards vs. Kota Ibushi (Evolve 1) ****1/4
6)CIMA and Ricochet vs. Masato Yoshino and Naruki Doi (DGUSA Untouchable) ****1/4
7)Yamato and SHINGO vs. Cima and Dragon Kid (DGUSA Uprising) ****1/4
8)I QUIT MATCH- Jon Moxley vs. Jimmy Jacobs (DGUSA Bushido: Code of the Warrior) ****
9)Bryan Danielson vs. Munenori Sawa (Evolve 5) ****
10)The Colony vs. BDK (Chikara King of Trios) ****


*BEST TV MATCHES OF THE YEAR*1)Motor City Machine Guns vs. Beer Money (TNA The Whole F’n Show) ****1/2
2)Kurt Angle vs. AJ Styles (TNA Impact 01/04/10) ****1/4
3)Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards (ROH HDnet) ****1/4
4)CM Punk vs. Rey Mysterio (WWE Smackdown) ****
5)Kings of Wrestling vs. The Super Smash Brothers (ROH HDnet) ****
6)Stairway To Janice Match- RVD vs. Abyss (TNA The Whole F’n Show) ****
7)The Briscoe Brothers vs. The Young Bucks (ROH HDnet) ****
8)I QUIT MATCH- Ric Flair vs. Mick Foley (TNA Impact) ***3/4
9)Jack Swagger vs. Edge vs. Chris Jericho (WWE Smackdown) ***3/4
10)Davey Richards vs. Eddie Edwards (ROH HDnet) ***3/4




*TOP 25 MATCHES OF 2010*
1)Undertaker vs. HBK (WWE Wrestlemania 26) ****3/4
2)El Generico vs. Kevin Steen (ROH Final Battle) ****3/4
3)Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards (ROH DBD) ****3/4
4)Golden Lovers vs Apollo 55 (NJPW) ****3/4
5)Yoshinobu Kanemaru Vs Naomichi Marufuji (NOAH 10th Anniversary Show) ****3/4
6)TWO OUT OF THREE FALLS MCMG vs. Beer Money (TNA THE WHOLE EFFING SHOW) ****1/2
7)Richards vs. Omega (PWG As The Worm Turns) ****1/2
8)CAGE MATCH- Mr.Anderson vs. Kurt Angle (TNA Lockdown) ****1/2
9)Generico and London vs. The Young Bucks vs. The Cutler Bros (PWG 7th Anniversary) ****1/2
10)Davey Richards vs. Christopher Daniels (ROH Daniels vs. Richards ) ****1/2
11)Naomichi Marufuji vs. Prince Devitt (NJPW 1/30/10) ****1/2
12)Torneo Cibernetico- BDK vs. Team Chikara(CHIKARA) ****1/2
13)STREET FIGHT- Cobana and Generico vs. Corino and Steen (ROH BFSE2) ****1/2 
14)KENTA vs. Marufuji (NOAH )****1/2 
15)Jushin Liger vs. Marafuji (NJPW 4/4/10) ****1/2
16)Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Kota Ibushi (DDT)****1/2
17)Kevin Steen vs. Akira Tozawa (PWG Cyadine) ****1/2
18)Minoru Suzuki vs Kohei Suwama (AJPW) ****1/2
19)DG Six Man Tag (DGUSA Mercury Rising) ****1/2
20)Ricochet vs. El Generico (PWG Curse of Guerilla Island) ****1/2
21)Hero vs. Richards (PWG 7th Anniversary) ****1/4 
22)Dragon vs. SHINGO (DGUSA Enter The Dragon 2) ****1/4
23)Dragon vs. Bobby Fish (Evolve 4) ****1/4
24)Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong ****1/4 (PWG Titannica)
25)AJ Styles vs. Kurt Angle (TNA Impact 1/4/10) ****1/4


----------



## smitlick

ROH on HDNet - Feb 8, 2010
The Young Bucks vs The American Wolves
***3/4-****


----------



## Alan4L

Two great DDT matches:

Hikaru Sato vs. HARASHIMA ****1/2
Hikaru Sato vs. Dick Togo ****1/4


----------



## Bubz

Ok so are the majority counting KOW/WOlves for 2010 or 2011?


----------



## seabs

*HARASHIMA/Sato is awesome btw. Might be in my top 10 if I revise it. Thought Sato/Togo was only about ***3/4 though but it's still really good. If I went back over my top 25 then I'm almost certain Danielson/Moxley and the 6 man from Way Of The Ronin will be in there. Danielson/Pearce was awesome too btw. **** range.*


----------



## Bubz

Re-watched some stuff and Davey/Daniels was better the second viewing. ****1/2, just an awesome wrestling match. Quite underrated in the sense that no one really talked about it much when it came out.


----------



## RiseAgainst

Very Good matches in here
I would defenitly say that ROH was the strongest promotion that year


----------



## Granatapersempre

Only ROH:

1. Richards vs Black (DBDH)
2. Steen vs El Generico (Final Battle)
3. Richards vs Strong (Final Battle)
4. Black vs Steen (Salvation)
5. Kings Of Wrestling vs MCMG (SCOH)
6. Kings Of Wrestling vs Briscoes (Big Bang)
7. Richards vs Black (Tag Wars)
8. Kings Of Wrestling vs American Wolves (TT Classic II)
9. Black vs Hero (BFSE)
10. American Wolves vs Briscoes (I dont remember show name)


----------

